# Official DICE iPod integration kit Q/A thread



## Ernö (Aug 26, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> Perform a reboot on the iPod by pressing the MENU and center buttons for +5 seconds and then reconnect. Also, see if the same behavior is experienced with another iPod if possible.


I did the reboot as the manual suggested, no luck with that. I'll borrow a friend's ipod and see if it works (of course, with the correct firmware).



tom @ eas said:


> RND is not a feature of the DICE kit, shuffle must be selected from the iPod to enable this feature.


That's too bad... will have to learn to live without it I guess. Any idea if there are future plans to enable the RND button?



tom @ eas said:


> There should not a be a ticking noise, is this only when the vehicle is running? Is the ticking noise change with different songs or is it consistent?


The ticking noise is consistent. It happens even when the engine is shut off (so it can't be engine whine). I can hear it irrespective of what song I'm playing, it's particularly audible when you're listening to a quiet period of a song without loud guitars or drums. If I switch to another input like FM or CD, I don't hear the ticking noise. It also can be heard very clearly when I pause the ipod but the head unit remains in cd changer (DICE) mode. A guaranteed way of hearing this noise on my setup is:

- Turn car key to accessory mode (engine is off, radio can be used)
- Plug in ipod and play any song without loud drums or guitar (pick a song with a soft intro)
- Turn up volume a little (nothing too loud, but get to a decent volume)
You'll hear the tick in addition to the music that's being played.
- Pause the ipod, but head unit remains in cd changer (DICE) mode.
You'll hear nothing but the steady ticking sound.

Hope this helps you figure out what I'm seeing. I'd be interested in knowing if there are any other DICE users out there that can reproduce this on their setup.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Ernö said:


> That's too bad... will have to learn to live without it I guess. Any idea if there are future plans to enable the RND button?


Not at this time, but possibly in the near future.



Ernö said:


> The ticking noise is consistent. It happens even when the engine is shut off (so it can't be engine whine). I can hear it irrespective of what song I'm playing, it's particularly audible when you're listening to a quiet period of a song without loud guitars or drums.


The only thing I can recommend is sending the module to us and I can test on our bench as well as a couple of our vehicles to see if the same noise is heard. If you would like to go this route, contact me via email and we'll get the process underway.


----------



## Ernö (Aug 26, 2005)

JEverson said:


> I just installed my DICE ipod adapter yesterday. I followed the instructions on their web site and the thing worked great, just as the web site noted. I did run into one very big problem though, now the climate control does not work properly. It will reset back to the previous saved setting. The screen goes black and then back on, if it is off then it will turn on. After I uninstalled it, the climate control worked perfectly. I reinstalled and same problem. I have been trying all day to get a hold of someone at dension to figure this out. I don't know if it is a faulty unit, but I know that the MINI guys are having some problems too, but they are different. I'll keep you posted on what happens.


Tom, I seem to be flooding this thread with problems with the DICE, but I saw exactly the same symptoms mentioned by JEverson in my car today after 2-3 days of installing the DICE (I drove around this evening for about 2 hours, and that's the longest I've driven in my car this week). I first noticed that the climate control was off when I started my car this evening even though it was on when I turned off my engine in the morning. And after turning it on repeatedly, it kept switching itself off on its own within 5-10 minutes. I also heard some noises from within the dashboard, and decided it's safer to keep the climate control off and drive with the windows down.

_Edit: I unplugged the DICE and went back to the ice>link, following which I had the engine running with A/C on for 20+ minutes, no trouble with the climate control._

I guess there's something the matter with this module (the 2nd DICE module I've tried) since in addition to the climate control trouble, I couldn't get it to control albums on a friend's ipod too, and the ticking noise at low volumes hasn't gone away.

Could you tell me exactly how to control albums from the radio? The manual said to press the button 3 on the head unit, following which the up and down arrow would change albums under the same artist. I have several albums worth of songs for a few artists, and I've tried this with different artists with no luck (on 2 different ipods with the right firmware).

My car details:
Year: MY 2002 (Nov 2001 mfg)
Model: E46 325i
Business CD or Navigation: Business CD, no nav
Sirius: no
Bluetooth: no

Wanted to finish by saying I was (and still am) very enthusiastic about using the DICE, since it promises so much, and I do realise that being an early adopter of any technology entails running into initial problems. But given the issues I've run into so far, I think I'd like to send it back to see if you can spot the reason behind the stuff some of us are seeing. As you suggested earlier, I'll email you for a return authorisation so you can test it on your setup. Your excellent quality of after sales support is what's keeping me from being frustrated about the whole experience


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Ernö said:


> Could you tell me exactly how to control albums from the radio? The manual said to press the button 3 on the head unit, following which the up and down arrow would change albums under the same artist. I have several albums worth of songs for a few artists, and I've tried this with different artists with no luck (on 2 different ipods with the right firmware).


Your problem could be with your radio. If there is a CD button to the right of your SCAN button, you will need to press the [m] button before using the arrows to "remap" the >> button. Radios with the MODE instead of CD button do not need to perform this step.

CD #3 will activate Album browsing. Press the [m] button and the >> to move between albums.


----------



## 03SGIRM3 (Apr 3, 2006)

Tom:

What can i do with my dice? I am experiencing the problems with the climate control turning off and on.

Thanks.
Rick

[email protected]


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

03SGIRM3 said:


> Tom:
> 
> What can i do with my dice? I am experiencing the problems with the climate control turning off and on.
> 
> ...


Rick,

Send me a copy of your post via email - I am keeping names on a list to be notified when a fix is supplied by DICE on this specific issue.

Thanks!


----------



## Ernö (Aug 26, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> Your problem could be with your radio. If there is a CD button to the right of your SCAN button, you will need to press the [m] button before using the arrows to "remap" the >> button. Radios with the MODE instead of CD button do not need to perform this step.
> 
> CD #3 will activate Album browsing. Press the [m] button and the >> to move between albums.


My radio has the mode button and not the CD button, so looks like I was doing it right. And FWIW, I did try turning on and off the [m] button to see if it would do the trick, no luck.

Oh well!


----------



## JEverson (Jun 13, 2006)

I talked to Denison yesterday and they said that they just released a new version that had lower bus traffic and they said that may fix the problem, they are sending me a new unit and I will have it next week. I'll keep everyone posted and see if that fixes it.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

All this talk about climate control problems and "clicking" sounds from multiple users has me a little worried. I'm holding off on purchase for now and might consider the IceLink Plus if the DICE is really problematic.


----------



## benb (Jun 18, 2006)

*ID3 Text not working*

Just had DICE installed on my 2002 X5 w/o nav and everthing works except for the ID3text display. After going through the instructions to enable it, all that is displayed is: "* *". Radio displays INIT, ALBUM, PLAYLIST properly. Any idea whats wrong? I have an iPod Video with 1.1.1 firmware.

Thanks


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Ernö said:


> My radio has the mode button and not the CD button, so looks like I was doing it right. And FWIW, I did try turning on and off the [m] button to see if it would do the trick, no luck.
> 
> Oh well!


Feel free to give me a call while inside the car and we can try some steps.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jetstream23 said:


> All this talk about climate control problems and "clicking" sounds from multiple users has me a little worried. I'm holding off on purchase for now and might consider the IceLink Plus if the DICE is really problematic.


Not everyone experiences the issues, most people won't post about a perfectly working kit on the forums. However, we are here to offer assistance if it is needed.

When you are ready to order, we have both kits in stock.

*DICE iPod Integration Kit for BMW*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=268

*ice>Link Plus: iPod for BMW*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=153


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

Tom, will the IceLink still be available for a while through you guys or is it ultimately being replaced by the DICE? If it is being phased out when will this happen? Thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jetstream23 said:


> Tom, will the IceLink still be available for a while through you guys or is it ultimately being replaced by the DICE? If it is being phased out when will this happen? Thanks.


We plan on keeping both systems as options, we have plenty of kits in stock.


----------



## two2huts (Feb 19, 2006)

Just chimming back in here.. since I think I was one of the first to post the clicking/ticking problem.. it's still there.. the aux input grounding problem which causes a whine related to the engine noise is still there (even after I tried re-routing the module different ways) .. and now to add to insult I've noticed the air-con/climate control problem too..

I've not had any success in contacting Dension... and I doubt I will get a replacement module after this amount of time.. so I'm hoping there's a solution out there to these problems.. Tom - if you could keep me posted that would be cool.. I only wished I ordered from EAS instead..

email: [email protected]


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

two2huts said:


> Just chimming back in here.. since I think I was one of the first to post the clicking/ticking problem.. it's still there.. the aux input grounding problem which causes a whine related to the engine noise is still there (even after I tried re-routing the module different ways) .. and now to add to insult I've noticed the air-con/climate control problem too..
> 
> I've not had any success in contacting Dension... and I doubt I will get a replacement module after this amount of time.. so I'm hoping there's a solution out there to these problems.. Tom - if you could keep me posted that would be cool.. I only wished I ordered from EAS instead..
> 
> email: [email protected]


Will do. Contact me via email, I may have a couple of other things you can try.


----------



## two2huts (Feb 19, 2006)

Tom - just sent you an email.. thanks.

I'll probably end up buying another one of these from EAS only due to your excellent support. However I will hold off on being an early adopter!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

two2huts said:


> Tom - just sent you an email.. thanks.
> 
> I'll probably end up buying another one of these from EAS only due to your excellent support. However I will hold off on being an early adopter!


email replied!


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Tom,

I'm actually still running the Icelink 1.1 (gave the plus to a co-worker who was having a buzzing problem with his 1.1).

I'm interested in upgrading to DICE. I've still got some concerns about how it works with navigation. Do you have any screen shots of how it is displayed? I'm hoping it looks like the 
sirius output looks. Does it scroll? If so, does it scroll in the "background" so the map is still available?

Also, I think I read that next/previous track doesn't work with DICE and a 3G iPod. Is that correct? You're making me spend more money here Tom...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

KrisL said:


> Tom,
> 
> I'm actually still running the Icelink 1.1 (gave the plus to a co-worker who was having a buzzing problem with his 1.1).
> 
> ...


Wow - you need an update.

Here's a couple of shots of the DICE ipod kit in action on a 5-series w/ NAV:

















The text scrolls the Artist, Song Title and Album information while the song is in play. You are correct about the 3G limitations, but a 4G iPod can be had for minimal cash nowadays since the introduction of the 5G Video iPod.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

tom @ eas said:


> There is only a 32mb buffer present in the iPod. Hold the iPod when the pause is present - do you feel the iPod accessing the Hard Drive?


No relation between the pauses and HD activity in either iPod


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

iversonm said:


> No relation between the pauses and HD activity in either iPod


Give it a little time to see if the pauses go away, if not - contact me directly and we'll get your module exchanged for another.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

tom @ eas said:


> Give it a little time to see if the pauses go away, if not - contact me directly and we'll get your module exchanged for another.


Will do. Thanks for your help.


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

does DICE has the same volume output level as the BMW adapter?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

zerock said:


> does DICE has the same volume output level as the BMW adapter?


Slightly higher - the DICE is approximately set at a 2V gain level.


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> Slightly higher - the DICE is approximately set at a 2V gain level.


oh that's good


----------



## Ernö (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi Tom,

I've had some trouble with the first 2 DICE modules I received from you and you've been good about sending me a replacement each time. Well, I received my 3rd DICE module from you today and plugged it into my car, here's an update.

There were originally 3 issues with the first 2 modules: Clicking noise, failure to change albums from the head unit / steering wheel and climate control failure.

1) Clicking noise: Sad, but true - the clicking noise is still present. It isn't heard 100% of the time now - only about 90% of the time. And I found out what seems to be causing it too. Every time the DICE updates the radio display on my business CD unit, I hear an audible (annoying) click. The display is scrolling 90% of the time on my radio (Song * Artist * Album... repeat) and each time the text scrolls by a character, there is a click. I have tried 2 different ipods with updated firmware - one a 4G photo ipod and another a brand new 5G video ipod, same problem with both iPods. My wiring is fine, I don't hear any alternator whine, and the ticking noise is heard irrespective of whether the engine is running or not. (Ice link works perfect on my setup, no clicks, tried the same ipods and same songs)

2) Failure to change albums: I don't know what's wrong here, but after trying 2 of my ipods and another friend's ipod (to make sure it's not due to the way songs are stored on my ipods), the album control refuses to work in my car. Here's what I'm doing (copied from another post of mine earlier in this thread)



> Steps:
> 1) Plug in iPod and make sure it plays through the car speakers and displays text on the head unit
> 2) Navigate to a song by an artist for whom you have multiple albums on the ipod and start playing it. (For example: I have U2's Acht*ng Baby, Joshua Tree and Zooropa on my ipod. I navigated to the first song on Acht*ng baby by clicking Music -> Artists -> U2 -> Acht*ng baby -> Zoo Station, and started playing it)
> 3) Press button 3 on head unit (displays "ALBUM")
> ...


3) Climate control: I haven't driven my car long enough to test this out, but the first 2 problems are serious enough that I have reverted back to the ice link.

I've tried 3 firmware iterations of the DICE module and none of them have worked satisfactorily. I will call you tomorrow morning to discuss this further.

Thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Ernö said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I've had some trouble with the first 2 DICE modules I received from you and you've been good about sending me a replacement each time. Well, I received my 3rd DICE module from you today and plugged it into my car, here's an update.
> 
> ...


I haven't received a phone call from you yet - I'll try to help here.

You are definitely picking up interference somewhere. The last thing I can offer is a radio interface harness to shorten the cable length - some BMWs are very sensitive to noise.

Contact me offline and we'll make arrangements to have this shipped.



Ernö said:


> 2) Failure to change albums: I don't know what's wrong here, but after trying 2 of my ipods and another friend's ipod (to make sure it's not due to the way songs are stored on my ipods), the album control refuses to work in my car. Here's what I'm doing (copied from another post of mine earlier in this thread)


You have a 2002 vehicle, are you pressing the [m] before the arrow? Some earlier radios require this "double" pressing - it should be present in your ice>Link as well if its required.


----------



## Ernö (Aug 26, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> You have a 2002 vehicle, are you pressing the [m] before the arrow? Some earlier radios require this "double" pressing - it should be present in your ice>Link as well if its required.


Nope, I don't have to press the [m] button with the DICE or the ice link. So that's not the problem.


----------



## lotusTT (Jun 25, 2006)

Sent you an email about exchanging my DICE Tom. My DICE has yet again stopped working completely for no apparent reason. I drove to work with the unit playing, parked, came out after work and the CD button would only select the internal disc. Very, very frustrating...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

lotusTT said:


> Sent you an email about exchanging my DICE Tom. My DICE has yet again stopped working completely for no apparent reason. I drove to work with the unit playing, parked, came out after work and the CD button would only select the internal disc. Very, very frustrating...


email replied.


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

I just wanted to say that I bought my DICE unit from EAS last week and it arrived promptly.

The total install time into my M Coupe was about 20minutes and the unit worked flawlessly from the second it was plugged in.

Very happy with the unit, full ID3 text display on my headunit. The controls are a little complicated at first (you have to learn which "CD" on the changer controller corresponds to which function - or just use the iPod wheel to navigate.)



The only thing I would add is that customers should be made away that the DICE kit does not come with any sort of cradle(like the icelink kit) and that it needs to be purchased separately (that information might be out that but I purchased it quickly.)

Otherwise I'm very happy!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bol said:


> The only thing I would add is that customers should be made away that the DICE kit does not come with any sort of cradle(like the icelink kit) and that it needs to be purchased separately (that information might be out that but I purchased it quickly.)
> 
> Otherwise I'm very happy!


Thanks for the feedback! We try to be as descriptive as possible, but some things that are clear to us may not be 100% clear to others.

I'll work on adding a contents description. :thumbup:


----------



## R1150RS (Jul 1, 2006)

*New Dice install*

Hi Folks (esp Tom!)

I got my Dice in yesterday, and had it half-*ss installed in about ten minutes (haven't cleanly routed the cables, or decided on a final install location for the actual box in my 540). I've been listening to it, and enjoying the steering wheel controls and improved sound quality over the FM adapter I was using.  Overall, I'm really happy with the unit.

However....  (you knew this was coming, right??)
I have a few niggling questions/issues:
1) I'm experiencing something similar to what KrisL described in post #43 of this thread regarding the scrolling text. I don't have the nav system, but the ID3 info is displayed on the information line in the instrument panel... continuously. Pressing the button on the end of the turn signal will allow me to scroll through the various displays I have configured for that location, but it always goes right back to the song info as soon as there's an update to the 'scroll'. It's kinda nice having the ID3 info visible there, but I'd rather have the other information viewable without having to jack with the button a lot. So... I've switch to Dice mode (vs. iPod mode) That disables the ID3 info completely, but if it's one or the other, I'm happier this way. I think ideally, the song title info would be one of the modes on that display, that can be cycled through like any other, but that may not be feasible. Failing that, maybe it'd be nice if the Dice would stop sending the updates on ID3 info after a few seconds (maybe 10 or 15?), and just send the updates right after a track change (and the following few seconds). As I said above, this is minor to me, just a little nit. Leaving it in Dice mode is an acceptable compromise, as I'm OK with looking at the iPod itself to see what's playing.
2) The line level seems a bit low. I sure wish I could adjust the gain on the iPod input mode the way you can for the AUX input mode.
3) My AC... It's not turning off, as others have reported, but it seems to be blowing a bit warmer... Or maybe it's just hotter today  It's too soon for me to be sure there's really a problem here - I may be imagining it.

All in all though, pretty happy with it!  Thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

R1150RS said:


> Hi Folks (esp Tom!)
> 
> I got my Dice in yesterday, and had it half-*ss installed in about ten minutes (haven't cleanly routed the cables, or decided on a final install location for the actual box in my 540). I've been listening to it, and enjoying the steering wheel controls and improved sound quality over the FM adapter I was using.  Overall, I'm really happy with the unit.
> 
> ...


Have you tried moving the text to the MID below the radio? This might be the anwser, as well as allowing the passenger to view the text as well.



R1150RS said:


> 2) The line level seems a bit low. I sure wish I could adjust the gain on the iPod input mode the way you can for the AUX input mode.


The DICE is fixed at 2V - it should be perfect for your 5.



R1150RS said:


> 3) My AC... It's not turning off, as others have reported, but it seems to be blowing a bit warmer... Or maybe it's just hotter today  It's too soon for me to be sure there's really a problem here - I may be imagining it.
> 
> All in all though, pretty happy with it!  Thanks!


Is the recirculation button on for your AC? If the "A" button is chosen, it will bring in outside air rather than recirculating inside air.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

I really don't think you want more than 2V in a BMW. Clips the input, sounds bad. If you are having a volume issue and you are getting 2V, I'd look at the MP3 files. 

But I assume that the HW is capable of 4V in other cars?


----------



## Black'n'White (Jul 13, 2006)

KrisL said:


> <SNIP>
> When I tried the icelink plus with nav display turned on, this is what would happen:
> I'd be using the nav to get me to an address. When I'd hit play on the ipod, the icelink would be updating the display constantly - every 1/2 second or so? - as it scrolled the text. ANY change in text is considered an update to the display. It's not until the display receives no updates for ~2 seconds that the navigation automatically returns to the map view. Therefore, while a song/artist was scrolling, the left side would never return to map display. Even if I hit the button to move it to map display, i'd move back to cd-changer/icelink display as soon as the next "scroll update" came through - which was nearly immediately.


Don't mean to step on any toes here (especially Tom's!), but in my E39, sometimes the DICE unit gets stuck so that the updates to the ID3 tag info (at least every second), it wipes out the map on the nav exactly as you describe for your iceLink, never to return until the ID3 info is redirected to the OBD display or the whole mess gets power cycled. But when the ID3 info goes to the OBD, it updates so frequently that you can't see any of the information usually displayed there (time, mileage, etc.) since the ID3 tag over writes it faster than you can see the original OBD info.

This is with a version A00011-0606 DICE unit, my third replacement unit (they've all behaved this way, but at least now I can get ID3 text on the nav unit, which I couldn't with previous iterations) from Dension (they're aware if the issue, and I'm hoping for a fix sometime).

'03 540iA


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Black'n'White said:


> Don't mean to step on any toes here (especially Tom's!), but in my E39, the DICE unit updates the ID3 tag info at least every second, and if the system is set to display it on the nav unit, it behaves exactly as you describe for your iceLink and the map disappears, never to return until the ID3 info is redirected to the OBD display or turned off. But when the ID3 info goes to the OBD, it updates so frequently that you can't see any of the information usually displayed there (time, mileage, etc.) since the ID3 tag over writes it faster than you can see the original OBD info.
> 
> This is with a version A00011-0606 DICE unit, my third replacement unit (they've all behaved this way, but at least now I can get ID3 text on the nav unit, which I couldn't with previous iterations) from Dension (they're aware if the issue, and I'm hoping for a fix sometime).
> 
> '03 540iA


Dension won't have anything to do with the DICE kit, you will have to contact DICE. DICE released a NAV specific firmware about a month ago that has better results for display.

Contact me via email and I'll put you in touch with DICE to get your module updated if needed.


----------



## Black'n'White (Jul 13, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> Give it a little time to see if the pauses go away, if not - contact me directly and we'll get your module exchanged for another.


I've had three versions of the DICE firmware (currently at A00011-0606) and they've all had what I call the "dropout" problem. In my car it manifests as no sound for a fraction of a second just *after* a song starts to play. It's like the old days when I'd copy a song onto a bad cassette tape that had the oxide worn off in a spot: There'd be no music when that spot hit the playback head. Except in the case of the DICE, sometimes the dropout will repeat two or even three times until the sound stabilizes. It always happens at least once, and it doesn't seem to matter how the song changes: via steering wheel buttons, head unit buttons, or just the iPod finishing a song and starting another.

I've spoken with both Adam and Zoltan at Dension tech support about it, and they say they've never heard anyone complain about it before. I'm relieved that I'm not the only one with this issue, but it would be even nicer if the problem was resolved.

I've got to say, though, that this and the ID3 tag update wiping out the map on the nav unit or ODB are the only problems I've had with the DICE. The sound is great, navigation works as advertised, and even the aux input is a winner with my XM Roady2. Dension (in part thanks to Tom priming the pump) has been responsive to my requests for help, and I'm hopeful that they'll refine the interface (hopefully with guidance from lists like this) and fix the niggles I've found. It's all just part of living life on the bleeding edge of technology...

Scot


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Black'n'White said:


> I've had three versions of the DICE firmware (currently at A00011-0606) and they've all had what I call the "dropout" problem. In my car it manifests as no sound for a fraction of a second just *after* a song starts to play. It's like the old days when I'd copy a song onto a bad cassette tape that had the oxide worn off in a spot: There'd be no music when that spot hit the playback head. Except in the case of the DICE, sometimes the dropout will repeat two or even three times until the sound stabilizes. It always happens at least once, and it doesn't seem to matter how the song changes: via steering wheel buttons, head unit buttons, or just the iPod finishing a song and starting another.
> 
> I've spoken with both Adam and Zoltan at Dension tech support about it, and they say they've never heard anyone complain about it before. I'm relieved that I'm not the only one with this issue, but it would be even nicer if the problem was resolved.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you haven't been talking to the right people. Email me offline with a copy of your post and I'll get the ball rolling.


----------



## R1150RS (Jul 1, 2006)

*Moving the text to the MID???*



tom @ eas said:


> Have you tried moving the text to the MID below the radio? This might be the anwser, as well as allowing the passenger to view the text as well.


Um... I'm showing my newb-ness here. I don't know what you're talking about. I just flipped through my 540's owner's manual, and the manual for the stereo as well, and saw no reference to what you describe. Sounds like it might do the trick if I knew how to do it, though! Also... you say "below" the radio... Only thing below my radio is the climate control display... Are you thinking of a newer 5 maybe? Mine's a 2002 (E39). Or possibly the dash from a 3?

Edit: Doh!!! RRTFM to the rescue. Upon re-reading the instruction sheet, I see that the Dice module is where I control which panel gets the information. I'll play with it and see which approach works best for me. Thanks!



tom @ eas said:


> Is the recirculation button on for your AC? If the "A" button is chosen, it will bring in outside air rather than recirculating inside air.


Ah... yes. I do in fact. Maybe that's the problem. Of course, I generally leave it that way, but... Based on the way it was behaving today, I don't think there's anything wrong. I think it was just warmer, and I needed to diddle with things a bit to bump it down a little cooler.

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Black'n'White (Jul 13, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> Contact me via email and I'll put you in touch with DICE to get your module updated if needed.


email sent...

Thanks in advance!

Scot


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

ok I installed DICE on my 2006 X3 by myself, it was simple enough (Yea tom didnt have to remove the bracket at all, for my luck i found the cables after a few tries). Everything is working smoothly.

But i have one question, i noticed that when the iPod starts up, it stays playing from the first album in alphabetical order, is there a way to change that? thanks.


----------



## SKT174 (Jul 16, 2004)

Tom @ Eas -

Below photos are my current audio setup on my E39, it does not have DSP. If I want to install DICE, what do I need to buy? If I want to leave the iPod in the trunk, will it be harder to install? Thanks.


----------



## AlanLX3 (Jun 4, 2005)

zerock said:


> ok I installed DICE on my 2006 X3 by myself, it was simple enough (Yea tom didnt have to remove the bracket at all, for my luck i found the cables after a few tries). Everything is working smoothly.
> 
> But i have one question, i noticed that when the iPod starts up, it stays playing from the first album in alphabetical order, is there a way to change that? thanks.


I just got mine installed about a week ago and noticed the same thing. I am used to an Alpine iPod interface in my other car where I can leave the iPod in my car plugged in all of the time and it will always pick up whereever I last left off for music in the playlist. If I leave my iPod plugged into the DICE, my stereo often won't even recognize the existence of the iPod at all unless I unplug the iPod, restart the car and then plug it back in. Then it will go through it's "init" stage and start playing the albums in alphabetical order just as you described.

About the only way around this from what I have seen is to toggle the DIP switches so the BMW sound system can't control the iPod and run the iPod controls manually. I still have to unplug the iPod when I shut the car off and make sure it is not connected when I first start the vehicle or the system won't recognize that I have an iPod available. 

The audio quality is excellent from what I have heard out of the unit so far (I only use the lossless recording option FWIW) and unlike some of the other posts here I have had no side effects with the climate controls or the likes.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

zerock said:


> ok I installed DICE on my 2006 X3 by myself, it was simple enough (Yea tom didnt have to remove the bracket at all, for my luck i found the cables after a few tries). Everything is working smoothly.
> 
> But i have one question, i noticed that when the iPod starts up, it stays playing from the first album in alphabetical order, is there a way to change that? thanks.


Not really - the DICE would start from the beginning. You can start backwards (from Z) by pressing the Down arrow or make up multiple playlists.


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

AlanLX3 said:


> I just got mine installed about a week ago and noticed the same thing. I am used to an Alpine iPod interface in my other car where I can leave the iPod in my car plugged in all of the time and it will always pick up whereever I last left off for music in the playlist. If I leave my iPod plugged into the DICE, my stereo often won't even recognize the existence of the iPod at all unless I unplug the iPod, restart the car and then plug it back in. Then it will go through it's "init" stage and start playing the albums in alphabetical order just as you described.
> 
> About the only way around this from what I have seen is to toggle the DIP switches so the BMW sound system can't control the iPod and run the iPod controls manually. I still have to unplug the iPod when I shut the car off and make sure it is not connected when I first start the vehicle or the system won't recognize that I have an iPod available.
> 
> The audio quailty is excellent from what I have heard out of the unit so far (I only use the lossless recording option FWIW) and unlike some of the other posts here I have had no side effects with the climate controls or the likes.


well i tried later again after i posted that and it now remember the last thing i played, so it continues from that, i Love it!!


----------



## bimluva (Jun 27, 2006)

I just installed Dice to my 2006 x5 and everytime i use my bluetooth it pauses ipod but when it returns, it has no text...have to keep reswetting with fuse removal and even tried battery cables Also, I cant get CD-3 to search by album...it sometimes just searches by track or just the track number moves while playing the same song.

Help??


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bimluva said:


> I just installed Dice to my 2006 x5 and everytime i use my bluetooth it pauses ipod but when it returns, it has no text...have to keep reswetting with fuse removal and even tried battery cables Also, I cant get CD-3 to search by album...it sometimes just searches by track or just the track number moves while playing the same song.
> 
> Help??


Followup: We just spoke on the phone regarding some troubleshooting, we'll be speaking again this afternoon. :thumbup:


----------



## Tanooki2 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Thanks Tom!*

I had excellent service from Tom this weekend, as he provided mobile installation of a Dice in my car this weekend. Took less than an hour (despite the heat) and it works great with no problems! The sound quality is impressive. I have a few poor quality mp3s that sound okay using earbuds, but definitely not in the Bimmer. I have also noticed the fact that when I first plug in my iPod, the screens rapidly change from the checkmark to scrolling through the menu and ultimately my iPod starts playing the first album alphabetically on my list. However, when I leave it plugged in and start my car, the iPod picks up where it left off. Not a problem, just unexpected.

If you're local in Southern California and want a professional install, definitely give Tom a call.:thumbup:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Tanooki2 said:


> I had excellent service from Tom this weekend, as he provided mobile installation of a Dice in my car this weekend. Took less than an hour (despite the heat) and it works great with no problems! The sound quality is impressive. I have a few poor quality mp3s that sound okay using earbuds, but definitely not in the Bimmer. I have also noticed the fact that when I first plug in my iPod, the screens rapidly change from the checkmark to scrolling through the menu and ultimately my iPod starts playing the first album alphabetically on my list. However, when I leave it plugged in and start my car, the iPod picks up where it left off. Not a problem, just unexpected.
> 
> If you're local in Southern California and want a professional install, definitely give Tom a call.:thumbup:


The screenchanges at startup are normal - this is part of the initialization process. Glad you like the kit and install! :thumbup:


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

anyone have problems using their bluetooth properly while using dice, like browsing the phonebook, etc?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

zerock said:


> anyone have problems using their bluetooth properly while using dice, like browsing the phonebook, etc?


What problems are you experiencing?


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Just want to add my 0.02 that the E46 glitches mentioned earlier seem to be all cleared up with current FW, and that no one should hold off on picking up one of these for this reason - the current FW works great in all compatible BMWs including the E46!

And get it from Tom, unless you're in Portland OR : )


----------



## 03SGIRM3 (Apr 3, 2006)

Someone please help.....

I got my new dice module from Tom (EAS) last week. Plugged it in and have been listening to my ipod for a week now with no problems.

This morning I go out start the car up and nothing from the ipod. It is actually showing an artist and song if I hit the CDC 1 button. I try to go to the next song, the text goes to CDC TR02 and then shows the same exact artist and song. So basically nothing is coming out of the head unit. I even unplug the ipod from the adapter and the CDC is still recognized when it should not be.

Can someone point me in the right direction?

I even tried resetting the ipod and nothing changes on the BMW head unit. Still shows the same exact artist and song no matter what.

Rick
[email protected]


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> What problems are you experiencing?


i noticed that it doesnt pause the iPod when i'm making a call(it does pause when i receive an incoming call). Also when i'm scrolling the phonebook, the ipod text doesnt let me scroll thru my phonebook properly.

The other thing, does the Random button work with Dice?? (cause everytime i must set the shuffle on the iPod).

i have an x3 2006 with business cd no sirus, etc.

thanks.


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

Tom,

Re: the DICE unit

1. Does it turn on & off with the car automatically ?

2. Since you have controls from the business CD player - can you just leave the iPod
in the trunk and rely on factory controls.

In my case if I could just skip over a song now and then, I would prefer to NOT have it
mounted in the front - providing, the unit turns the iPod on & off with the car.

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

03SGIRM3 said:


> Someone please help.....
> 
> I got my new dice module from Tom (EAS) last week. Plugged it in and have been listening to my ipod for a week now with no problems.
> 
> ...


I don't mean to speak for Tom, but two things:

1) I thought the DICE units look like the Icelink units to the radio - that the CD-C is recognized with or without the unit present. COuld be wrong though, haven't tested that. I would think the radio couldn' t handle "seeing" a CDC materialize on the databus out of nowhere, so I would expect the DICE to show up as a CDC at all times whether you've socketed the iPod or not.

2) We install a lot of these here. The only time I've seen a DICE operate like this was after about 20 minutes of operation and it just died. It was not in a BMW (Audi) but the same behavior occurred. I suspect your unit has failed under warranty and needs to be exchanged.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

03SGIRM3 said:


> Someone please help.....
> 
> I got my new dice module from Tom (EAS) last week. Plugged it in and have been listening to my ipod for a week now with no problems.
> 
> ...


Rick,

I believe we just spoke on the phone - try resetting the module by pulling fuses #7 & #41 for a few minutes and reinserting.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

zerock said:


> i noticed that it doesnt pause the iPod when i'm making a call(it does pause when i receive an incoming call). Also when i'm scrolling the phonebook, the ipod text doesnt let me scroll thru my phonebook properly.
> 
> The other thing, does the Random button work with Dice?? (cause everytime i must set the shuffle on the iPod).
> 
> ...


The iPod does not pause for BT calls - this is a feature I'm working with DICE to implement later on in a later firmware release. As for the phonebook issue - does this happen only when the iPod is in play?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

el_duderino said:


> I don't mean to speak for Tom, but two things:
> 
> 1) I thought the DICE units look like the Icelink units to the radio - that the CD-C is recognized with or without the unit present. COuld be wrong though, haven't tested that. I would think the radio couldn' t handle "seeing" a CDC materialize on the databus out of nowhere, so I would expect the DICE to show up as a CDC at all times whether you've socketed the iPod or not.


Correct - the DICE will emulate a CD Changer without the magazine installed when the iPod is removed.


----------



## 03SGIRM3 (Apr 3, 2006)

Tom:

Just went downstairs from work and pulled the fuses, seems to be working ok now.

Thanks for all of the help....

Rick


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

M3Mike said:


> Tom,
> 
> Re: the DICE unit
> 
> ...


.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Tom is a very nice guy... he would never even imply that so much of this data is publicly available, that you must have not looked at all. 

But I will : )

It acts just like a CD changer. The biggest reason NOT to put it in the back is that navigating playlists can be difficult, AND you don't want it to get too hot if you forget it in the trunk. 

But I've installed some back there and they worked fine.


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> The iPod does not pause for BT calls - this is a feature I'm working with DICE to implement later on in a later firmware release. As for the phonebook issue - does this happen only when the iPod is in play?


yeah it only happens when the iPod is in play, anyways does i have to choose shuffle on the iPod or can i do it on the radio too?

Anyways thanks


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

zerock said:


> yeah it only happens when the iPod is in play, anyways does i have to choose shuffle on the iPod or can i do it on the radio too?
> 
> Anyways thanks


With the DICE setup, Shuffle is chosen via the iPod itself.


----------



## e39breyton (May 18, 2006)

I got the dice kit today, but when I hooked it up to see if it worked, only the right side speakers are playing music and left side speakers are making ipod noise, like the harddisk seek noise. My radio work perfectly, and my CD changer worked perfectly as in both sides of the speakers are working when i play the radio or play cd through cd changer, when i took up ipod, only right side work...

PLEASE HELP.... i got a new ipod just for this setup and it's going downhill...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

e39breyton said:


> I got the dice kit today, but when I hooked it up to see if it worked, only the right side speakers are playing music and left side speakers are making ipod noise, like the harddisk seek noise. My radio work perfectly, and my CD changer worked perfectly as in both sides of the speakers are working when i play the radio or play cd through cd changer, when i took up ipod, only right side work...
> 
> PLEASE HELP.... i got a new ipod just for this setup and it's going downhill...


Sounds like there is a defective piece in the kit. Contact me via email or phone and we'll make arrangements to get your kit replaced ASAP.


----------



## editwizard (Jul 17, 2006)

*quietest cable routing?*

My DICE is rolling its way to me at this very moment on a Fedex truck, can't wait!

So is there any consensus which side of a 2001 E46 4-door without split rear seats would be the quietest cable routing location? I've read tutorials that mentioned driver-side routing for center console placement and passenger side for glove box placement of the iPod.

I'm still contemplating the best location for mine since I use the compartment under the radio for my sunglasses right now.

Thanks for any tips,
Larry:thumbup:


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

editwizard said:


> My DICE is rolling its way to me at this very moment on a Fedex truck, can't wait!
> 
> So is there any consensus which side of a 2001 E46 4-door without split rear seats would be the quietest cable routing location? I've read tutorials that mentioned driver-side routing for center console placement and passenger side for glove box placement of the iPod.
> 
> ...


I went this way. Hidden iPod and covenient location too.










You lose your cup-holders though.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

editwizard said:


> My DICE is rolling its way to me at this very moment on a Fedex truck, can't wait!
> 
> So is there any consensus which side of a 2001 E46 4-door without split rear seats would be the quietest cable routing location? I've read tutorials that mentioned driver-side routing for center console placement and passenger side for glove box placement of the iPod.
> 
> ...


It's purely where you want to place the iPod - I prefer the eurotray mount myself. Secondary - I would choose the glovebox.


----------



## editwizard (Jul 17, 2006)

Hmmmm... I CAN'T lose my cupholder - morning coffee mug is almost more important than the tunes! Probably will put my Oakleys somewheres else even though they fit so perfectly in the hatch above the ashtray, and then route the cable into there like in that one tutorial. Of course maybe the sunglasses AND iPod would fit in there since it's so big. Usage-wise it would likely be on or the other in there after all.

It sure would be awesome to lose all that ashtray junk - I don't need cig lighter or ashtray at all. Anybody ever see a drop-in replacement for that lighter/ashtray bay?


----------



## editwizard (Jul 17, 2006)

Okay, got the DICE yesterday! The DIY's were perfect - I still need to route my cable up front as soon as I decide where the iPod will live. Running in the trunk right now.

First and foremost the sound quality is fantastic, but I DO have the little 'zzzzt' 'zzzzt' sound faintly as each letter of text scrolls on the radio display. Not a total deal breaker but I'm sure it will start to get on my nerves with softer program material. Reasonably dynamic, louder tunes are just fine though.

I haven't had alot of time to try turning the text off to see if it stops the noise. From the instructions it looks like you hit disc '6' button and then advance to 99? Is there a quicker way to get to 99?

I wonder if this will be addressed in a future DICE product update? And how long will EAS allow me to exchange this unit if that comes to pass? If I read right the DICE only came out about a month ago - so I'm an early adopter right?

For info here is as much as I know about my setup:
2001 330i (mfr Feb '01)
Sport Pkg, and Prem pkg but no HK, no sat, no cd chgr
BMW Business CD with 'm' and 'CD' buttons
iPod w/Video 5th Gen 30GB version 1.1

I'm running an update to 1.1.2 right now and will test later to see if there's any difference - though I'm not expecting any.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

editwizard said:


> First and foremost the sound quality is fantastic, but I DO have the little 'zzzzt' 'zzzzt' sound faintly as each letter of text scrolls on the radio display. Not a total deal breaker but I'm sure it will start to get on my nerves with softer program material. Reasonably dynamic, louder tunes are just fine though.
> 
> I haven't had alot of time to try turning the text off to see if it stops the noise. From the instructions it looks like you hit disc '6' button and then advance to 99? Is there a quicker way to get to 99?


Sure - pressing on the left arrow multiple times will count backwards.



editwizard said:


> I wonder if this will be addressed in a future DICE product update? And how long will EAS allow me to exchange this unit if that comes to pass? If I read right the DICE only came out about a month ago - so I'm an early adopter right?
> 
> Thanks,
> Larry


If you feel this is related to the module, we can have the unit exchanged - not a problem. I haven't experienced the issue personally, but would test the module on the bench as well as our vehicles to see if the same issues are experienced.


----------



## editwizard (Jul 17, 2006)

Tom, thanks for the quick reply! I would be at a loss as to where else the ticking would come from if not the DICE since it's not present on FM, AM or CD. Currently the DICE cabling is all in the trunk so it is not likely interference from something else on the car. I tried both engine running and engine off as well as driving, idling. The ticking is defintely there but audible as I said only on soft portions of the songs I tested.

Also, the volume of the ticking goes up and down corresponding to the radio volume control.

I will try the AUX through the DICE as well. The ticking is definitely directly tied to the scrolling of the text display perhaps as the information is sent from the iPod to the DICE to the BMW HU? My car is actually getting service today/tonight so as soon as I get it back in the morning I'll be able to try turning the text off to see if it silences the noise.

My real question was more about how frequent other users have experienced this particular sound. I know I read it on at least one thread here in this discussion. I may need to re-read the thread (all 6 pgs!) to find that other post - unless you can remember what the resolution was if any? I seem to remember there being more issues at hand for that person though.

Other than that for me the unit is fantastic, so much so that I'd now hate to be without it for the time of shipping back and forth to EAS only to find out that another unit would do the exact same thing. Are all the units you're shipping now the most 'current' revision? Is there another revision in the works?


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

editwizard said:


> My DICE is rolling its way to me at this very moment on a Fedex truck, can't wait!
> 
> So is there any consensus which side of a 2001 E46 4-door without split rear seats would be the quietest cable routing location? I've read tutorials that mentioned driver-side routing for center console placement and passenger side for glove box placement of the iPod.
> 
> ...


Having disassembled my two e46s extensively, here's my 2 cents:

There is a large wiring harness that comes through the trunk wall at the top of the seat on the driver's side of the car. Pop out the bottom seat first (easy) and the backrest second (which required a fair bit of violence on my old e46).

The best way to get the cable to the front of the car is through the center console, which is easily removable. The only difficult part is running the cable under the carpet by the transmission hump. This requires some kind of improvised fish tape and a bit of muscle to lift the carpet up a bit.

You can see extensive dissassembly advice by browsing the garage section on http://www.my330i.com

You can also find more info at www.openbmw.com.

I just run my ipod cable out under the center console next to the passenger seat. Unplug the ipod and tuck the cable away, and the install is invisible. I set the ipod next to the emergency brake while driving for easy access.

Crude but effective.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

editwizard said:


> Other than that for me the unit is fantastic, so much so that I'd now hate to be without it for the time of shipping back and forth to EAS only to find out that another unit would do the exact same thing. Are all the units you're shipping now the most 'current' revision? Is there another revision in the works?


We always ship with the latest firmware at that time. Email me offline if you would like to make arrangements for a replacement and we'll get everything handled for you.


----------



## editwizard (Jul 17, 2006)

While DICE/iPod is playing, is there a recommended method for what to do when you turn off the ignition? Seems like half the time I shut off the engine and then come back (while going in to pick up dry cleaning for example), I start the car and the radio display says 'DETACHED' or it sits on CD 1-01 for a minute or so... sometimes does nothing. I've tried a few things like changing a track, but I think the only thing that wakes it back up is to power the radio off, then back on, then change a track.

Also, once or twice in this scenario ID3 text did not come back on for about 2 or 3 minutes. I am just getting used to the new DICE - maybe this is just a quirk?

So, the question is should I turn the radio OFF before shutting off the ingition? Should I disconnect the iPod each time?

I'd prefer the whole system to pause, then resume the same song that was playing when I turned off the ignition. Probably this will be alot easier when I have the iPod installed in the cabin.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

editwizard said:


> While DICE/iPod is playing, is there a recommended method for what to do when you turn off the ignition? Seems like half the time I shut off the engine and then come back (while going in to pick up dry cleaning for example), I start the car and the radio display says 'DETACHED' or it sits on CD 1-01 for a minute or so... sometimes does nothing. I've tried a few things like changing a track, but I think the only thing that wakes it back up is to power the radio off, then back on, then change a track.
> 
> Also, once or twice in this scenario ID3 text did not come back on for about 2 or 3 minutes. I am just getting used to the new DICE - maybe this is just a quirk?
> 
> ...


The only radios this behavior is present on are 00-01 Blaupunkt-manfactured units, the radio must be turned off before turning off the ignition - or the ipod never gets the "kill" signal to pause.

As for the quirks, were fuses #7 & #41 pulled during the install? if not, this would explain the behavior you are seeing.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

*Thanks to Tom and EAS*

I just want to take a moment and thank Tom and those behind him at EAS for their excellent service.

I had a difficult time getting DICE to work in my X3 (see the pausing problem above), and EAS stood behind their product, helped diagnose the problem, and supplied me with a unit with updated firmware that ultimately corrected the problem.

I'm happy enough with the product to have ordered another, to outfit my other car with a DICE as well.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Cliff3 said:


> Tom, are these the correct items to order for a nav-equipped Z4 M Coupe? I will be using a 30GB 5g iPod in the car. Also, is there a DIY document for the Z4?


Looks good. I would forget about the ProClip Padded Holder and get the DICE cradle instead for less bulk. The DICE kit comes with charging capabilities, padded holder isn't needed.

*DICE iPod Cradle w/ Video Support*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=25&products_id=269

Let me know if you have any further questions!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

nlp said:


> How can the firmware be upgraded?


When new features are released, we will notify our customers (as well as the forum) to determine if a firmware upgrade is desired on your end or not. The module will need to be sent in for reprogramming.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

tom @ eas said:


> Looks good. I would forget about the ProClip Padded Holder and get the DICE cradle instead for less bulk. The DICE kit comes with charging capabilities, padded holder isn't needed.
> 
> *DICE iPod Cradle w/ Video Support*
> http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=25&products_id=269
> ...


Cool, thanks, it's ordered. Are you aware of any Z4 DIY install documents?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Cliff3 said:


> Cool, thanks, it's ordered. Are you aware of any Z4 DIY install documents?


Yes, email me directly and I'd be happy to send a copy.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

NYC said:


> Just installed DICE iPod connector. Has a little sound quality problem - it skips a bit during the song. I doesn't happen all the time but I would say most of the time. Anybody experienced this before?


Thes the skipping happen with specific MP3s or all of the time? Also, does this occur more in the beginning, middle or end of the song?


----------



## ginzop (Dec 3, 2005)

*Dropout*



el_duderino said:


> Honestly, we've never heard of this problem either. I hate to agree with ZOltan about ANYTHING, but we've never seen it.
> 
> Do you know any other BMW DICE owners in the Bay Area that could test YOUR iPod? I'd really be wanting to see if it follows your HW, just to know for certain.
> 
> The first segment of the number in that string - A00011 - is the FW rev, and the BMW unit is now on FW rev 17.


Guys - I live in the Bay Area and am willing to participate in troubleshooting DICE issues. Shoot me a PM and we can go from there.


----------



## Black'n'White (Jul 13, 2006)

*Update*



Black'n'White said:


> I'll try to drop by the local Apple Store and see how the iPod sounds with a dock connected speaker set. That should tell if it's the iPod or not.


OK, so I just got back from the Apple store. We tried my iPod in several of the dock connected speaker sets and didn't hear any of the audio dropouts. But while we were playing with it the click wheel stopped working, and they couldn't revive it. Long story short, courtesy of AppleCare I've got a new/refurb iPod now, same 40Gb capacity, and it still suffers from the audio dropout problem when connected to the DICE unit.

So I know it's not the iPod, but I guess I suppose it could be just my model. The Genious updated the new one to the latest firmware (3.1.1), and verified it was OK in the dock connected speakers, so I don't know what else to do at this point. :dunno: 
Suggestions?

Scot


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

ginzop said:


> Guys - I live in the Bay Area and am willing to participate in troubleshooting DICE issues. Shoot me a PM and we can go from there.


I would prefer someone in LA/Orange County area as a vehicle with the specific issue would need to be datalogged. If you are planning a SoCal trip soon, contact me beforehand and we'll make arrangements.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Black'n'White said:


> OK, so I just got back from the Apple store. We tried my iPod in several of the dock connected speaker sets and didn't hear any of the audio dropouts. But while we were playing with it the click wheel stopped working, and they couldn't revive it. Long story short, courtesy of AppleCare I've got a new/refurb iPod now, same 40Gb capacity, and it still suffers from the audio dropout problem when connected to the DICE unit.
> 
> So I know it's not the iPod, but I guess I suppose it could be just my model. The Genious updated the new one to the latest firmware (3.1.1), and verified it was OK in the dock connected speakers, so I don't know what else to do at this point. :dunno:
> Suggestions?
> ...


Testing the iPod without the DICE present doesn't really prove anything since the DICE has been taken out of the equation. I recommend testing the DICE with another iPod, not an iPod in a different interface.

Regardless, you did get a replacement iPod so more than likely the DICE is the culprit - I would recommend getting the module exchanged. Was the kit purchased through DICE directly?


----------



## 03SGIRM3 (Apr 3, 2006)

Tom,

Sent you an email about DICE problem again.
Receiving DISABLE on radio...

Thanks.
Rick


----------



## Black'n'White (Jul 13, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> Regardless, you did get a replacement iPod so more than likely the DICE is the culprit - I would recommend getting the module exchanged. Was the kit purchased through DICE directly?


Regretably, yes. Looks like I'll be making another call to DICE on Monday...

Thanks,

Scot


----------



## mlh78750 (Aug 4, 2006)

*e38 DIY walkthrough with photos*

Finially got around to putting together a page with all the pictures I took during the install of my DICE-DSP into my 2000 740iL.

http://mike.hallzone.net/dice-install/


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mlh78750 said:


> Finially got around to putting together a page with all the pictures I took during the install of my DICE-DSP into my 2000 740iL.
> 
> http://mike.hallzone.net/dice-install/


Very good DIY, I'm sure a lot of e38 owners will find this helpful. :thumbup:


----------



## nliang (Jun 27, 2006)

*Installation in 2003 540i with DSP & Nav*

Hi Tom,

I've read elsewhere that for 2003 540i w/DSP the DSP converter is actually not required because BMW is using the regular plugs. Is this true? I'm about to place an order on your web site and just wanted to be sure.

My car has a production date of 10/2002 and has DSP & Navigation.

Thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

nliang said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I've read elsewhere that for 2003 540i w/DSP the DSP converter is actually not required because BMW is using the regular plugs. Is this true? I'm about to place an order on your web site and just wanted to be sure.
> 
> ...


It depends - I've seen both configurations. Ther is no sure way to tell other than a physical inspection. We have a short article on what to look for in our knowledgebase:

http://www.europeanautosource.com/support-center/index.php?x=&mod_id=2&id=11

If you are still unsure of your setup, give me a call while at the car and we'll go over the connections in real time.


----------



## nliang (Jun 27, 2006)

*Will check tonight*

Thanks Tom. So if my car does not have the coaxial connection but still has DSP (according to your forum article it means it has "Analog DSP") I definitely won't need the converter kit?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

nliang said:


> Thanks Tom. So if my car does not have the coaxial connection but still has DSP (according to your forum article it means it has "Analog DSP") I definitely won't need the converter kit?


Correct, the converter kit is not needed is there is no coaxial cable present on the factory amp. Also - keep in mind one variable: If the car was purchased used and the CD Changer was removed and sold along with the DSP cables.

Most times this isn't a problem - but it should play a factor in determining your specific setup. Most times, you'll have the analog setup from your production date.


----------



## nliang (Jun 27, 2006)

*confirmed*

Thanks Tom. I verified that my CD Changer does not have the coaxial cord plugged in so I went ahead and ordered the non-DSP adapter. Hope it's an easy install!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

nliang said:


> Thanks Tom. I verified that my CD Changer does not have the coaxial cord plugged in so I went ahead and ordered the non-DSP adapter. Hope it's an easy install!


Very simple install. You can be testing the kit in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> Very simple install. You can be testing the kit in less than 5 minutes.


Tom I have a message into you:

Bluetooth kit v9

Does it cohabitate well with DICE ?

I would like both ??

Both trunk install ?

04 M3


----------



## gixxer (Oct 18, 2004)

tom @ eas said:


> Just want to make sure you know the kit you were referring to on the site was for the e60 5-series (MOST), and not the e39 (ibus). The two systems are completely different.


Yep.

I was just blown away by the text displays of what appears to be the Playlists and Albums, which i so very much would like to have with DICE firmware. SOON... :bawling:



RichardP said:


> Strictly a matter of opinion. The DICE is also more stable, allows for clickwheel browsing and has integrated AUX. The ice>Link didn't come close.


No argument from me about the stability of DICE over ice>Link: Plus, absolutely not.

And yes, the added AUX input at the DICE module is an added plus!

And yes, thanks for that BMW's AUX 3.5 mm female connector end piece with extra hardware you provided, out of kindness!!! Thanks! :thumbup:

I've already pieced together the cable using the connector you provided, tested the cable, working good, and i'll put it in this weekend. Standby for some pictures, as usual. :bigpimp:



RichardP said:


> There is no more future development on the ice>Link Plus, no further upgrades will be available.


Well, then... GO DICE!!!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

gixxer said:


> Well, then... GO DICE!!!


:thumbup:


----------



## gixxer (Oct 18, 2004)

Tom, so is it not so uncommon to have one of those day where between DICE and iPod just won't work out between the two?

And you have to either reset iPod, *and*/*or* disconnect/reconnect DICE from iBus (after disconnecting the battery first obviously)?

Just today, with last use of successful DICE 2 days ago, DICE interface to iPod is freaking out. For instance,

a) no album/artist/track text display during playback, 
b) track next/previous just cycls through the same song

, and more.

Any suggestion on what to always try first, would be appreciated.


----------



## gixxer (Oct 18, 2004)

gixxer said:


> Tom, so is it not so uncommon to have one of those day where between DICE and iPod just won't work out between the two?
> 
> And you have to either reset iPod, *and*/*or* disconnect/reconnect DICE from iBus (after disconnecting the battery first obviously)?
> 
> ...


Well, all is well now since i just used DICE successfully during drive to home.

In summary, use of DICE during lunch time drive was 0% successful as noted above. But using DICE was back to being 100% success during evening drive to home.

Most likely letting the car sit on the work parking lot for few hours must have done the trick of clearing up any DICE+iPod issue.

12V electronics, you just gotta lov'em.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

gixxer said:


> 12V electronics, you just gotta lov'em.


I wrote a long response to this and have deleted it.

Most of my 12V electronics work great.

Unfortunately, the debug stage in product development doesn't seem to be as long with any consumer electronics any more.

My most problematic piece of electronics is not my DICE, it's my Motorola Comcast DVR HD set-top box.

Those morons at Comcast have told me that the device is designed to not ever be turned off - even though it runs hot enough to have a nuke plant inside, and even though it has a power button on the front! Their firmware has bugs in it they won't fix, so their response is to tell me to leave it on all the time so it never hangs up.

I'd love to have my Comcast box be as reliable as my DICE. Of course, I'd like my DICE to be as robust as my Dynaudio speakers.


----------



## DaveWolpert (Nov 15, 2005)

*Clicking sound as text scrolls*

On a totally different subject...

I've got a 2003 330i with the "Business" headunit (no nav), a DICE unit, and a 30GB iPod. As the text identifying the artist/song/album scrolls across the headunit display, there is a faint but still noticeable clicking/scratching sound. The clicks/scratches are perfectly in sync with each letter as they appear. I still hear it even if I disable the display (by selecting Disc 6 on the imaginary CD changer and selecting track 99).

Does anyone else hear this, and is there any way to minimize it?

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## killcrap (Apr 7, 2005)

ive got a 99 528 business tape. ordered the dice kit last week, and installed it. didnt see a init screen, didnt hear any of my music in the speakers. all i hear is loud clicking noises in the car. tried contacting EAS, but they just ignore me. will try calling again on monday. so far this is a terrible product, that has tons of reports of DOA.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

gixxer said:


> Tom, so is it not so uncommon to have one of those day where between DICE and iPod just won't work out between the two?
> 
> And you have to either reset iPod, *and*/*or* disconnect/reconnect DICE from iBus (after disconnecting the battery first obviously)?
> 
> ...


You have been doing a lot of work on your 5 - if the DICE module is disconnected in any way, the battery cables need to be removed and installed.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

DaveWolpert said:


> On a totally different subject...
> 
> I've got a 2003 330i with the "Business" headunit (no nav), a DICE unit, and a 30GB iPod. As the text identifying the artist/song/album scrolls across the headunit display, there is a faint but still noticeable clicking/scratching sound. The clicks/scratches are perfectly in sync with each letter as they appear. I still hear it even if I disable the display (by selecting Disc 6 on the imaginary CD changer and selecting track 99).
> 
> ...


Some cars experience digital noise, some more pronounced than others. Does the noise go away if the text display is turned off?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

killcrap said:


> ive got a 99 528 business tape. ordered the dice kit last week, and installed it. didnt see a init screen, didnt hear any of my music in the speakers. all i hear is loud clicking noises in the car. tried contacting EAS, but they just ignore me. will try calling again on monday. so far this is a terrible product, that has tons of reports of DOA.


We never "ignore" emails - peroid.

If you emailed over the holiday weekend - do keep in mind we were closed. Email me again with your Bimmerfest screen name and I will reply immeidately.


----------



## killcrap (Apr 7, 2005)

just e-mailed you


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

killcrap said:


> just e-mailed you


email replied.


----------



## DaveWolpert (Nov 15, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> Some cars experience digital noise, some more pronounced than others. Does the noise go away if the text display is turned off?


Tom - If you mean turn off the scrolling text of the artist/song/album, yeah, if I do that I still hear the clicking. It's only noticeable during quieter parts of songs and isn't a huge deal; it's just one of those nagging minor annoyances.

BTW, to everyone else on the board: the DICE unit was surprisingly easy to install and I haven't had any problems with it whatsoever (except this "digital noise" issue).

Dave


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

DaveWolpert said:


> Tom - If you mean turn off the scrolling text of the artist/song/album, yeah, if I do that I still hear the clicking. It's only noticeable during quieter parts of songs and isn't a huge deal; it's just one of those nagging minor annoyances.
> 
> BTW, to everyone else on the board: the DICE unit was surprisingly easy to install and I haven't had any problems with it whatsoever (except this "digital noise" issue).
> 
> Dave


If you feel this is a concern, contact me directly and we'll make arrangements to have the module tested and replaced if needed. :thumbup:


----------



## jerad (May 17, 2006)

*Problem with DICE*

I just got my DICE unit in the mail on Friday and it is giving me trouble. I'm only getting sound out of the right channel in my 03' 325ci. Any Ideas?

Thanks,

Jerad D.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jerad said:


> I just got my DICE unit in the mail on Friday and it is giving me trouble. I'm only getting sound out of the right channel in my 03' 325ci. Any Ideas?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jerad D.


Check all of your connections to be sure everything is in securely and none of the harness pins are pushed out. If so, email me directly and we'll make arrangements on getting you a replacement unit.


----------



## EddieB (Jun 5, 2003)

*Dice for NAV*

I just installed the Dice upgrade to replace my malfunctioning Icelink. I specifically ordered the one for NAV and although it plays, neither the onboard computer nor NAV will stay on for more than a couple seconds.

There are no menus and when I launch the iPod it looks as if my car is trying to speed dial the nonexistent phone.

I'm beginning to think the glitchy first generation one which constantly freezes and reboots te Ipod is preferrable to this.

Anybody have any ideas--is this defective?

EB


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

EddieB said:


> I just installed the Dice upgrade to replace my malfunctioning Icelink. I specifically ordered the one for NAV and although it plays, neither the onboard computer nor NAV will stay on for more than a couple seconds.
> 
> There are no menus and when I launch the iPod it looks as if my car is trying to speed dial the nonexistent phone.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have it misconfigured incorrectly - use Track #6, Disc #6 for your text display on NAV.


----------



## EddieB (Jun 5, 2003)

*Bingo*

That did the trick. The documentation was wrong and the dipswitch info was not that clear the way the matrix was laid out.

Thanks Tom.
EB


----------



## esoteric (Dec 10, 2005)

Tom, I was wondering about these peoples "clicking noise" I had the opportunity to drive someones unaltered 750 this weekend and I would get a pop in the tweeters every few minutes... nothing is done to the vehicle, I am wondering if this is what they are talking about, and it is on cd/cd changer/ and fm. so it is somehwere in the amp or after, seeing all 3 sources originate from 3 different places and the commonality between them would be the amp and the data


----------



## esoteric (Dec 10, 2005)

also it sounds like a stone hit the window... I was like WTF I am not even moving and get hit with a stone...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

esoteric said:


> Tom, I was wondering about these peoples "clicking noise" I had the opportunity to drive someones unaltered 750 this weekend and I would get a pop in the tweeters every few minutes... nothing is done to the vehicle, I am wondering if this is what they are talking about, and it is on cd/cd changer/ and fm. so it is somehwere in the amp or after, seeing all 3 sources originate from 3 different places and the commonality between them would be the amp and the data


When you refer to "unaltered", this does have the DICE installed, correct? Did the popping happen on its own or with a specific button command?


----------



## esoteric (Dec 10, 2005)

unaltered by means of completely stock, the only thing this vehicle has in it is a CD in the factory head unit, nothing installed.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

esoteric said:


> unaltered by means of completely stock, the only thing this vehicle has in it is a CD in the factory head unit, nothing installed.


I'm not sure why a 100% stock vehicle (no DICE installed) would cause popping like this. Is your customer using burned CDs (possible corrupted burn) or store-purchased?


----------



## jerad (May 17, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> Check all of your connections to be sure everything is in securely and none of the harness pins are pushed out. If so, email me directly and we'll make arrangements on getting you a replacement unit.


yea, all the connections are good and none of the harness pins are pushed out. I've sent you an E-mail.

Jerad D.


----------



## hhamed (May 18, 2006)

*DICE or ICE>Link in E39 (5 series -2003) and z4 (2003)*

I am thinking of installing one of these connections to my 5 series. I do not have dsp or d changer. Which one will be esaier to install and gives better control over my ipod. I have a 60G color ipod so is there any known issues to connect either interface with this ipod?
I also have not seen any DIY for the 5 series any where, is there any step installtion on this site or any where else. 
This is my project for the next weekend so i hope i can get information so i can order one of these product.

The second car is a z4 (no dsp or cd changer), which products fits better and is diffecult to intsall in the z4?

thanks


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

hhamed said:


> I am thinking of installing one of these connections to my 5 series. I do not have dsp or d changer. Which one will be esaier to install and gives better control over my ipod. I have a 60G color ipod so is there any known issues to connect either interface with this ipod?
> I also have not seen any DIY for the 5 series any where, is there any step installtion on this site or any where else.
> This is my project for the next weekend so i hope i can get information so i can order one of these product.
> 
> ...


The DICE is the most stable out of the two, the ice>Link was discontinued however I have a few left in stock. We have a comparison of the kits at this link: http://www.europeanautosource.com/ipod_matrix.php

The DICE will give the most control since the iPod clickwheel remains unlocked. We can provide instructions for both the Z4 and 5-series with your order.

Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## hhamed (May 18, 2006)

*E39 an Z4 Dice*

Great, thanks for the info, it helped. 
Shall i order from the site or give u a call tomorrow?
and is it possible to have the ipod in the area between the seats?
is it Compatible with XM radio if i decide to intsall later?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

hhamed said:


> Great, thanks for the info, it helped.
> Shall i order from the site or give u a call tomorrow?
> and is it possible to have the ipod in the area between the seats?
> is it Compatible with XM radio if i decide to intsall later?


You can order via the site or feel free to contact me via phone if you have any unanwsered questions, I can anwser them in real-time.

I'll need to know the production date of your 528 to see if you are compatible for XM. The iPod can reside anywhere in the vehicle you desire, there is plenty of cable length.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

lach said:


> I just installed the Dice kit and I have a couple of questions:
> 
> First off, I have a 2004 BMW 330i with navigation and am using a Gen 3 ipod with the 2.3 software version.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback! The iPod does not give Playlist titles in iPod mode, which is why you are not seeing it on the radio display. A way around this is currently in development.

The iPod should shut down when you change sources or turn off the vehicle, however this doesn't happen on the 3rd Generation iPod due to firmware limitations. This is also for FFD and REW commands.

Newer iPods do not experience this problem.


----------



## lach (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the response Tom...sure wish I had known about the 3rd Gen Ipod not stopping when the mode was changed before I bought the unit...I do not remember reading that anywhere else.


----------



## pkith (Jun 1, 2006)

*New Ipod firmware (1.2) and Dice problem*

 Abesent mindedly downloaded new firmware for 5G video Ipod yesterday along with Itunes 7.0.

Now effing thing does not respond to steering wheel or header controls, you can only control it from the ipod itself. Audio will play through the system, but either no text comes through to the header, or is shows the wrong song. either way, it does not respond to any controls from the vehicle.

Anyone else had this problem, OR upgraded to 1.2 with no issues?

Anyone no how to roll back the firmware, (not that I know what firmware was before)??

Vehicle is 06 Z4 with Premium Carver Hi-Fi audio.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## pkith (Jun 1, 2006)

pkith said:


> Abesent mindedly downloaded new firmware for 5G video Ipod yesterday along with Itunes 7.0.
> 
> Now effing thing does not respond to steering wheel or header controls, you can only control it from the ipod itself. Audio will play through the system, but either no text comes through to the header, or is shows the wrong song. either way, it does not respond to any controls from the vehicle.
> 
> ...


Update: found this link (http://forums.ipodhacks.com/showthread.php?t=813&highlight=downgrade) in order to downgrade ipod firmware back to 1.0. Seems to have worked, will report back later to see if this sorts the 'communication' problem with the car....


----------



## lchl007 (Aug 15, 2006)

Tom,

I just wanted to THANK YOU for your support in helping me get the right Dice unit for my car along with great phone support on a couple of installation questions. I read almost all the forum posts on the DICE (along with those at E46fantic). I have to commend you on answering and following up on all the questions posted.. you are definitely a one man support team ! You are doing a great job.

The DICE IPOD works perfectly and is nicely integrated into my car's OBD. Only thing to watch out for... I originally had a 3G IPOD (w/ the right firmware). Everything worked ok but I had some really annoying constant "hiccups" in the music. Disconnecting the battery and touching the positive and negative cables didn't solve the problem.

I just bought the new 5.5G IPOD and everything works perfectly.. no hiccups. I also noticed the start-up is almost instantaneous as I start the car... I don't see the INIT message anymore ? Wonderful !

Car: BMW M5 2003 with Nav and DSP.

Many thanks for great product.

Larry


----------



## pkith (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by pkith 
Abesent mindedly downloaded new firmware for 5G video Ipod yesterday along with Itunes 7.0.

Now effing thing does not respond to steering wheel or header controls, you can only control it from the ipod itself. Audio will play through the system, but either no text comes through to the header, or is shows the wrong song. either way, it does not respond to any controls from the vehicle.

Anyone else had this problem, OR upgraded to 1.2 with no issues?

Anyone no how to roll back the firmware, (not that I know what firmware was before)??

Vehicle is 06 Z4 with Premium Carver Hi-Fi audio.

Thanks in advance...

Update: found this link (http://forums.ipodhacks.com/showthre...ight=downgrade) in order to downgrade ipod firmware back to 1.0. Seems to have worked, will report back later to see if this sorts the 'communication' problem with the car....

Update2: So, this re-establishes communication with the car, but now every time I turn on the car, the ipod starts playing the first song from the first playlist - really annoying. Anyone have suggestions or experiences with this?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

pkith said:


> Update2: So, this re-establishes communication with the car, but now every time I turn on the car, the ipod starts playing the first song from the first playlist - really annoying. Anyone have suggestions or experiences with this?


If the iPod is disconnected from the vehicle, all memory settings (including song position) are purged. Removing power (either the iPod being disconnected or the system powering itself down after 15 minutes) will contribute to this behavior.


----------



## pkith (Jun 1, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> If the iPod is disconnected from the vehicle, all memory settings (including song position) are purged. Removing power (either the iPod being disconnected or the system powering itself down after 15 minutes) will contribute to this behavior.


Tom, problem immediately followed update to version 1.2 firmware, I think you'll be hearing more about this...

I donwgraded back to 1.0 and was able to use the unit again, but as above, the ipod will no longer resume playback. I am now in the process of trying to get 1.1 onto the ipod, but not 1.2. I'll report back here if it works....


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

pkith said:


> Tom, problem immediately followed update to version 1.2 firmware, I think you'll be hearing more about this...
> 
> I donwgraded back to 1.0 and was able to use the unit again, but as above, the ipod will no longer resume playback. I am now in the process of trying to get 1.1 onto the ipod, but not 1.2. I'll report back here if it works....


We have every generation iPod here from the Classic to the new 5.5G video and always run new firmware to test when released to see if there are any compatibility issues on the testbench and within the vehicle.

Our tester is not showing any signs of problems with 1.2, nor have we heard any other reports. Do you have access to another Video iPod with the new firmware to test with or can take your iPod to an Apple store for diagnostics?


----------



## pkith (Jun 1, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> We have every generation iPod here from the Classic to the new 5.5G video and always run new firmware to test when released to see if there are any compatibility issues on the testbench and within the vehicle.
> 
> Our tester is not showing any signs of problems with 1.2, nor have we heard any other reports. Do you have access to another Video iPod with the new firmware to test with or can take your iPod to an Apple store for diagnostics?


Tom, in the process of trying to get to version 1.1 so that (presumably) the resume play would work again; the ipod crapped out completely; stuck in endless re-boot loop 

Took it to Apple Store today and they have replaced the unit. So I am about to re-test with brand new unit, 1st with 1.1 that is on it now, and then I will try on 1.2 again as you have said here that you have no issues with 1.2 firmware....


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

pkith said:


> Tom, in the process of trying to get to version 1.1 so that (presumably) the resume play would work again; the ipod crapped out completely; stuck in endless re-boot loop
> 
> Took it to Apple Store today and they have replaced the unit. So I am about to re-test with brand new unit, 1st with 1.1 that is on it now, and then I will try on 1.2 again as you have said here that you have no issues with 1.2 firmware....


Awesome - keep me posted. :thumbup:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Cliff3 said:


> They are off, as discussed in this document: http://support.diceelectronics.com/files/users_manual_rev_B01.pdf


I see you have an M-Coupe, where was the kit purchased from and when? When purchasing from us - we *always* send the latest firmware available at the present time and check compatibility for the vehicle it is being installed into. It's a little more involved than pulling a kit off the shelf and sending it off. 

There is a firmware version specific to the MY06 Z4 applications, if you received a unit that was on the shelf for some time - this could be the reason why you have no control.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

tom @ eas said:


> I see you have an M-Coupe, where was the kit purchased from and when?
> 
> There is a firmware version specific to the MY06 Z4 applications, if you received a unit that was on the shelf for some time - this could be the reason why you have no control.


I purchased it from EAS on 8/13/06 - purchases at coates3 dot com


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Cliff3 said:


> I purchased it from EAS on 8/13/06 - purchases at coates3 dot com


I just looked up your order, you have an incompatible firmware that needs to be updated for your vehicle. I'm sending an email with instructions on how to obtain replacement.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

tom @ eas said:


> I just looked up your order, you have an incompatible firmware that needs to be updated for your vehicle. I'm sending an email with instructions on how to obtain replacement.


Cool, thanks, I'll keep my eyes peeled for it.


----------



## pgrin (Sep 29, 2006)

*Instructions for a e46 M3*

Hey Tom,

Is there a place where I can find detail instructions for installing the DICE kit into a e46 M3 into the eurotray. I really don't want to mess up the install. If possible I want the cable completely hidden.

Also, where does the DICE brick go? Trunk or by the Ipod?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

pgrin said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> Is there a place where I can find detail instructions for installing the DICE kit into a e46 M3 into the eurotray. I really don't want to mess up the install. If possible I want the cable completely hidden.
> 
> Also, where does the DICE brick go? Trunk or by the Ipod?


Yes, we have detailed instructions on our support site:

http://www.europeanautosource.com/support-center/index.php

The DICE module can go underneath the center console.


----------



## boozibmw (Aug 11, 2006)

*Awesome support from TOM*



tom @ eas said:


> Just received your email, replying soon.


Tom is just the greatest customer service guy. I had a burnt amplifier in my 4 months old DICE unit. Tom worked with DensionUsa and made sure that they contacted me and now I have replacement unit shipping and I should be getting it tomorrow just before my 1500 miles drive from Seattle to San Diego. Just imagine driving with Radio only.

Thanks TOM for all the help(even though I was a bit impatient). You rock.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Glad everything is right on track! Let me know if you should need any additional assistance.


----------



## pgrin (Sep 29, 2006)

*Install into eurotray*



tom @ eas said:


> Yes, we have detailed instructions on our support site:
> 
> http://www.europeanautosource.com/support-center/index.php
> 
> The DICE module can go underneath the center console.


There are 2 sets of instructions.

1) The cable is routed underneath the drivers seat.
2) The cable is routed underneath carpet straight to the center console.

Which one have people tried? Any suggestions or problems?

I've never installed anything in my car before so I am hesitant about it. Any advice?

What kind of tools do I need?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

pgrin said:


> There are 2 sets of instructions.
> 
> 1) The cable is routed underneath the drivers seat.
> 2) The cable is routed underneath carpet straight to the center console.
> ...


If you're willing to give up the cupholders, I would go for the eurotray setup. This is what I'm running in my own 3.

Here are the tools you need:

- Phillips screwdriver
- trim removal tool or similiar device


----------



## pgrin (Sep 29, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> If you're willing to give up the cupholders, I would go for the eurotray setup. This is what I'm running in my own 3.


Thats what I plan to do. I just don't know which way to route the cable,

underneath the carpet between the back seat and the center console like the convertible instuctions on your support page

or

underneath the drivers seat like in the coupe instructions,


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

pgrin said:


> Thats what I plan to do. I just don't know which way to route the cable,
> 
> underneath the carpet between the back seat and the center console like the convertible instuctions on your support page
> 
> ...


Definitely underneath the driver's seat - this is the easiest method of installation.


----------



## jdlnmia (Mar 31, 2004)

*Adapter constantly chatters / stops playing mid-song*

Hi Tom,
I purchased a DICE unit for my new 04/06 build E46 M3 Coupe w/Nav (ver. 2.7) & Harmon Kardon speakers. I don't have Sat radio. I tried it with 2 of my iPods, one is a 5G White 60GB iPod video and the other is a brand-new 2G Black 8GB Nano. Both demonstrate the same behavior. Both have been updated to the latest Apple firmware.

I've tried pulling the fuses and resetting the iPods as per the other posts in this thread. I've had it in the car for a little over a month now.

I am experiencing the following:

1. Constant chattering noise:
a) When changing tracks
b) When switching from tuner back to iPod
c) When a phone call that comes in over the bluetooth connection has ended and it's time to resume iPod playback.

The chattering noise that does not go away unless I turn the radio off and back on again.

2. The iPod will suddenly stop playing and the radio will come on. Pressing the mode button to switch back to the iPod causes more chatttering noises. The only way to resume playback most of the time is to turn the radio off and on again.

3. The text display on my radio does not stay selected. This is especially true if I am using the map display on my navigation system and switch back to the radio display. I always lose the text.

4. Constant freeze-ups where the iPod is resuming playback when the car is turned back on.

5. Minor note: when a phone call comes in, does the iPod pause the music or does it continue to play?

I'll PM my order # to you.

Thanks for your help and you support on this board. We all really appreciate it.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

I'm not sure what's going on with your kit - but its not normal. I'll reply to your PM shortly.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

tom @ eas said:


> I just looked up your order, you have an incompatible firmware that needs to be updated for your vehicle. I'm sending an email with instructions on how to obtain replacement.


They (Jessie) contacted me today, took my credit card info, and are shipping out the replacement ASAP. They'll only charge the card if I don't return the defective unit. :thumbup:

(edit: I sure hope they don't mind if it comes back with about 6" of 3M's stickiest double-sided tape on the back  )


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Cliff3 said:


> (edit: I sure hope they don't mind if it comes back with about 6" of 3M's stickiest double-sided tape on the back  )


No need to worry about it, a new one will be sent. :rofl:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

tom @ eas said:


> No need to worry about it, a new one will be sent. :rofl:


The new one is on it's way, or at least a shipping record has been created with UPS. The old one will remain attached (quite solidly thanks to 3M) to the front bulkhead of my trunk until it gets swapped out sometime next week.


----------



## nawset (May 2, 2005)

*Another annoying clicking/beeping sound post.*

Tom,

I purchased my Dice from mp3yourcar last May. Finally got around to getting it installed this past week (meant a 60 mile trip to the nearest competent installer). I drive a 2001 330ci.

Anyway, I have all functionality and the music sounds good. However, I have the continual chattering noise as other posters have mentioned. Actually it is more of a somewhat faint rhythmic computer click/beep - interestingly enough at the same tempo as the text movement on my head unit.

When I push any button on the head unit, the clicking stops for a few seconds and then comes back on again. It's only annoying during song changes and in quiet passages but is annoying none the less.

Should I assume that it is a defective unit?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

nawset said:


> Tom,
> 
> I purchased my Dice from mp3yourcar last May. Finally got around to getting it installed this past week (meant a 60 mile trip to the nearest competent installer). I drive a 2001 330ci.
> 
> ...


There was a HVAC issue that was corrected with firmware back in May, I would like to verify your module is up to date. Email me directly and we'll go over the necessary steps to get the module updated or replaced if needed.


----------



## Top Down in NYC (Oct 23, 2006)

Tom, first let me say that your site and posts in this forum are great. I have a few questions before buying.

1. I just leased a 06 330cic w/o nav and a single business CD changer. If I install Dice, will I get charged fees from BMW at lease end? Will I need to uninstall or simply hide the wires?

2. I live in NYC, have pro installers been suggested in the area (I'm not a DIY guy)? What would installers charge?

Thanks.


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

Given the great customer support Tom throws out here I just ordered my DICE from EAS. Hope to receive it soon and have it up and running. I'll check back if I run into any issues. Thanks!


----------



## martinhd (Oct 17, 2006)

Sorry if this is a repeat, but I can't find it anywhere.

On the EAS website, there is a BMW ipod adapter for $309. The DICE adaptor is $149. Is the BMW adapter the same one as the dealer installs? The DICE info says it only works up to 2006 models.

It's for an 07 335i sedan w/o nav.

Thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

The BMW kit is the same as the dealer for the 335i. The DICE is not applicable to the e90.


----------



## martinhd (Oct 17, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> The BMW kit is the same as the dealer for the 335i. The DICE is not applicable to the e90.


Thanks. Is it an easy DIY project or should I let the dealer do it? Does the ipod slide around in the glove compartment or is their some kink of bracket?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

This will depend on your DIY skills, the kit comes with full instructions. the iPod will rest in the glovebox and stays in place.


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow - I ordered my DICE unit yesterday (11/8) and got it delivered today! That's awesome! There was only one concern that I thought I'd let Tom know about since it conceivably affects other shipments.

When I received the tracking email I checked to see how delivery was coming along. I noticed that it was out for shipment today and was impressed. I checked back later in the afternoon and saw this:










I thought that was a little strange, but called my wife to see if she had gotten it. She was home and went out to the front door and grabbed it. She did say that no one had rang (or rung?) the doorbell.

I got home a bit ago and noticed this on the box:










So I'm curious. Did the FedEx driver _miss_ the huge yellow sticker or was he simply too lazy/in a hurry to ring the doorbell or otherwise even attempt to get a signature. The fact that he would clearly note that "signature service not requested" in his notes is a bit odd considering.

I figured I would pass it on in case they (a) charged you for the signature service, or (b) simply aren't doing what they are getting paid to do.

Thanks for the quick delivery. I can't wait to take apart my car and set it up.

On a related note. I am considering running the connection into the little slider door above the ash tray in the center console area (or even into the ashtray itself). Are either of these simple installs? I never use either one of them and it would be nice to have iPod centrally located. I don't mind taking it out when I leave the car. Thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Peench said:


> Wow - I ordered my DICE unit yesterday (11/8) and got it delivered today! That's awesome! There was only one concern that I thought I'd let Tom know about since it conceivably affects other shipments.
> 
> When I received the tracking email I checked to see how delivery was coming along. I noticed that it was out for shipment today and was impressed. I checked back later in the afternoon and saw this:
> 
> ...


Very strange, but thanks for bringing it up - we'll speak with our FedEx rep in the morning.

The cable can be run underneath the doorsill where the carpet meets the doorsill to the front seats, then underneath the split in the carpeting to the center console. This will keep the wire hidden from view.

If you should need help while installing, feel free to give me a call from your BMW and I'll explain the steps in detail over the phone.


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> Very strange, but thanks for bringing it up - we'll speak with our FedEx rep in the morning.


No problem. Figured you would want to know.



> The cable can be run underneath the doorsill where the carpet meets the doorsill to the front seats, then underneath the split in the carpeting to the center console. This will keep the wire hidden from view.
> 
> If you should need help while installing, feel free to give me a call from your BMW and I'll explain the steps in detail over the phone.


Thanks for the info and offer. Hopefully I won't have to take you up on it, but its nice to know that I have that option! :thumbup:


----------



## twsonic87 (Nov 12, 2006)

I installed my DICE I bought from eAs on a 2004 Z4 w/o CD Changer. When I turned on the radio, it's as if I hadn't installed anything. There wasn't an extra selection when I cycle through the modes for the DICE interface. Is there something I have to do like turning the ipod off before connecting it or initialing the DICE without the ipod connected to it?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

twsonic87 said:


> I installed my DICE I bought from eAs on a 2004 Z4 w/o CD Changer. When I turned on the radio, it's as if I hadn't installed anything. There wasn't an extra selection when I cycle through the modes for the DICE interface. Is there something I have to do like turning the ipod off before connecting it or initialing the DICE without the ipod connected to it?


Some BMWs are a bit more temperamental than others in recognizing devices. Here's what I recommend:

1. Disconnect iPod from cable
2. Remove battery cables, negative first
3. Touch battery cable terminals together (away from battery) for +5 seconds, a small spark is normal as this is stored power draining from the system. 
4. Allow cables to remain disconnected for about 5-7 minutes
5. Reconnect battery cables onto battery, negative last. 
6. Reboot iPod by pressing on MENU and CENTER buttons for +5 seconds and then reconnecting to the DICE cable after the reboot process is completed.

Let me know if these steps correct the problem.


----------



## dj330xi (May 25, 2002)

*IPOD and DICE Installation*

I am close to purchasing the DICE Ipod kit. I have looked through the DIY's posted at European Auto Source, but I still have three questions:

(1) Does Tom or anyone else have a picture of what the completed installation looks like. At the end of the DIY, there is no picture of what the DICE module looks like sitting in the coin tray under the armrest, in the sunglass holder, or even in the glove box. Could someone post a picture of what the final install looks like in different locations?

(2) I notice the DICE module has screw holes for possible mounting. Has anyone mounted the module in another convenient location? Do you have a picture of it?

(3) I notice the installation instructions are all for coupes. Are there different installation instructions for sedans? Could someone direct me to a link for this?

Thanks for all the input.:thumbup:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

dj330xi said:


> I am close to purchasing the DICE Ipod kit. I have looked through the DIY's posted at European Auto Source, but I still have three questions:
> 
> (1) Does Tom or anyone else have a picture of what the completed installation looks like. At the end of the DIY, there is no picture of what the DICE module looks like sitting in the coin tray under the armrest, in the sunglass holder, or even in the glove box. Could someone post a picture of what the final install looks like in different locations?


We don't post final pictures of installation since the iPod kit completely hidden afterwards. Popular places are the sunglass holder, glovebox or optional eurotray.



dj330xi said:


> (2) I notice the DICE module has screw holes for possible mounting. Has anyone mounted the module in another convenient location? Do you have a picture of it?


You shouldn't need to mount the module to a fixed area, the module can be tucked underneath the center console for center console installations or behind the glovebox for glovebox installs.



dj330xi said:


> (3) I notice the installation instructions are all for coupes. Are there different installation instructions for sedans? Could someone direct me to a link for this?
> 
> Thanks for all the input.:thumbup:


Actually, these instructions were from a 02 325i with non-fold down seats:

http://www.europeanautosource.com/support-center/index.php?x=&mod_id=2&id=40


----------



## jryguyi (Feb 9, 2006)

Since the topic is here, I have a question. Can a Dell mp3 player be used with DICE? or do I need a different system?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

You can connect the Dell through the AUX port, but you will not get text display or steering wheel control. However, the audio will be much better than an FM modulator.


----------



## jonesy (Jan 28, 2006)

jryguyi said:


> Since the topic is here, I have a question. Can a Dell mp3 player be used with DICE? or do I need a different system?


If the Dell player is a USB mass storage device, then the Dension Gateway 300/400 might be another option...


----------



## twsonic87 (Nov 12, 2006)

thanks tom, that did the trick. temperamental bmw stereos


----------



## SD-Brandon (Sep 17, 2006)

I just did the install on my 05 330i ZHP. The pictures were pretty good and you got the gist of it. Difference was the door trim, but you can run the wire under the trim on the two doors, and up the side. Can't even tell I ipodded the system. Which is the way it should be. 

I tucked the DICE unit in back of the glove box, there seems to be a plastic harness thing back there, additional modules maybe? Fit nicely with the extra cable. I wouldn't worry too much, it's really an easy install, no drilling, just a bunch of unscrewing. The pulling of the trim in the trunk was a bit disturbingly hard. Be sure to get the full rivet out, else it goes flying and you may need to visit the dealership for the $1 part. (Yes, I lost a rivet in the install)

It works well, and I love it. Took me about 1.5hrs or so.

Tom, I do have one question. It seems that the text display doesn't stay set for my Nav, I keep on having to go to 6, then track 2, 5, or 6 to get the display while driving. Yes, I do disconnect the ipod after I park. Is this normal?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

SD-Brandon said:


> Tom, I do have one question. It seems that the text display doesn't stay set for my Nav, I keep on having to go to 6, then track 2, 5, or 6 to get the display while driving. Yes, I do disconnect the ipod after I park. Is this normal?


You need to navigate to DISC6/TRACK6 to select Text to NAV mode, remember to go back to DISC1 afterwards or the settings change when the steering wheel buttons are selected.


----------



## dj330xi (May 25, 2002)

*Confused*

Tom,
Thanks so much for the reply. I saw those installation instruction you pointed me to. I guess I am a little confused. :dunno: 
Where is the "DICE Module", the unit with the connection for the IPOD and the AUX port, located after the installation? If it's totally out of sight, you won't be able to access the AUX port or unplug the ipod, right? Is there space for it under the trays I have in my car (which look just like the pictures in the DIY with the coinholder)? Would I have to pull up those trays to access the DICE module?
Either way, a wire that goes to your IPOD must be located somewhere or pop out somewhere.
Finally, is there any difference in install in cars with rear-fold-down seats and the ski bag?

Thanks for the further explanation.:thumbup:

-DJ330xi (2002 with rear fold-down seats)


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

dj330xi said:


> Tom,
> Thanks so much for the reply. I saw those installation instruction you pointed me to. I guess I am a little confused. :dunno:
> Where is the "DICE Module", the unit with the connection for the IPOD and the AUX port, located after the installation? If it's totally out of sight, you won't be able to access the AUX port or unplug the ipod, right? Is there space for it under the trays I have in my car (which look just like the pictures in the DIY with the coinholder)? Would I have to pull up those trays to access the DICE module?
> Either way, a wire that goes to your IPOD must be located somewhere or pop out somewhere.
> ...


The iPod cable can be routed to the glovebox, the module doesn't have to be accessed - it sits behind the glovebox hidden from view. If you have an AUX device - that would be the time to plug it in.

We have three sets of instructions for the 3-series, there is a version for the fold down seats. Just skip to another set of instructions once the cable is routed inside the cabin.

http://www.europeanautosource.com/support-center/index.php

Or better yet - call me from your vehicle and I'll walk over the steps with you.


----------



## dcchurchill (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh well, sounded to good to be true ($18 instead of $70) anyway. I'll just have to wait a little longer.

Thanks,


----------



## JetWiz (Dec 31, 2006)

*Z4 with Premium Sound*

I spent the afternoon pulling apart the center console of my 2004 Z4 only to find that there was no provisions for the CD Changer as my aftermarket Ipod integration kit indicated there would be. After further investigation I was told that iPod intrgration is not possible with Premium sound. Is the true? Is and FM modulator my only option now...? argh....!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

JetWiz said:


> I spent the afternoon pulling apart the center console of my 2004 Z4 only to find that there was no provisions for the CD Changer as my aftermarket Ipod integration kit indicated there would be. After further investigation I was told that iPod intrgration is not possible with Premium sound. Is the true? Is and FM modulator my only option now...? argh....!


Not true. Your connections are accessable in the trunk area of the vehicle - in the access panel of the firewall:










This is a 2006 Z Coupe, but the location of the connectors will be the same.


----------



## JetWiz (Dec 31, 2006)

*Does that 2006 have Premium Sound?*

I had the entire center console removed and rear trunk panel removed so I could put my arm through the fire wall hole (in your photo) and there were no connections tied back anywhere other than the phone. (Again, this is a 2004 w/PSP). Really Bummed to have to return my DICE, was really looking forward to it.....


----------



## JetWiz (Dec 31, 2006)

So, if I am missing something.....please let me know.....


----------



## JetWiz (Dec 31, 2006)

I can see the three pin taped to the side with what appears to be a coax.....? No six Pin connector?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Check to see if your Z4 has Digital DSP. We have a qualification sheet showing how to do so, email me directly and I'll send you a copy.


----------



## vp1 (Jan 2, 2007)

I just installed the dice kit in my 2003 325 and have some questions.

Do you have to use playlists for music or can you access music through the artists/albums section?

Also, there doesn't seem to be any text coming through on my radio display, and I'm not able to advance to the next song when in album mode via my steering wheel or advance buttons. Shouldn't I be able to advance to the next or previous song?


----------



## darlox (Jan 2, 2007)

*2003 Z4 installation issue*

I was given the DICE iPod kit for my 2003 Z4 for Christmas, and think I may have the same issue as the previous poster. After scanning many message boards, I'm at a dead end without any helpful photos. I've included photos of what I'm looking at here.

In short, the car has the "Business CD" system, without a CD Changer. Because of the pull-string for the convertible top release, and the bucket for the top itself, the trunk carpet cannot be completely removed, but I can get good access to the cut-out in the center. The existing wire bundles go in and right, around the center console. There is very little clearance, and I cannot feel any wires in what little access space there is around that center cut-out. I removed the Torx screws inside the center console, which allows that piece to wiggle a bit, but still cannot find any wires hidden inside that area. Pulling gently on the wires that run in from the trunk does nothing, and there's not really any slack on the wires.

In the trunk, I can find only two unused connectors. A 3-pin connector, and a strange white mini-coax with a 90-degree bend in the connector and a purple tab (see below). I cannot find a 6-pin connector anywhere, but neither can I find the larger coax connector that looks like what I've seen on other sites that would indicate a DSP. For that matter, I can't find a DSP box either. Is the white connector the DSP connector after all?

The 3-pin and white mini-coax connectors I can find are shown below:


















... and finally, a view of the unbroken, immovable plastic panel covering the entire center cut-out.










Those two are the only two connectors I can find ANYWHERE, other than a very large brick-like 36 pin connector, which is something completely different. Do I need to buy the DSP kit to install this? If not, any ideas where the 6-pin connector might be hiding, and how to get to it? (Or, how to remove the relevant part of the center console without taking apart the entire cabin?)

It seems the convertible Z4, especially the slightly older ones, are put together a bit differently, because I can't seem to find Z4 installation photos anywhere that are even remotely relevant to what I've got in the garage...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Darlox,

I'm pretty confident the connectors are there SOMEWHERE. You need to run your hands along each of the wiring looms feeling for the connectors wrapped inside the loom in that black tape stuff.


----------



## darlox (Jan 2, 2007)

Sadly, I was pretty confident about 6 hours ago too! I am 100% sure at this point that the 6-pin connector is not in the trunk anywhere. I've traced, wiggled, bent, squeezed, and un-wrapped every bundle of cables in the trunk, from where it exits the center console, to where it goes into the round cut-out on the far left side of the trunk. The 3-pin took awhile to find at first, but it's definitely by itself, and was "naturally" on the far left of the trunk. So, I don't think this is even the right 3-pin, since this model car should have the CD Changer in the center console.

Other message boards seem to indicate that the connectors should be under the center console. But I'm completely at a loss for how to get to them if so. In the photo of the center cut-out, there is only about 1/2-inch of gap at the bottom before you hit "floor" on the other side of the metal cut-out. Along the left, top and right sides of the cut-out, I've felt as far as the length of my hand, and there's no loose ends or other reachable bundles.

Short of disassembling the center console in the cockpit, I'm at a loss...


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

darlox said:


> Sadly, I was pretty confident about 6 hours ago too! I am 100% sure at this point that the 6-pin connector is not in the trunk anywhere. I've traced, wiggled, bent, squeezed, and un-wrapped every bundle of cables in the trunk, from where it exits the center console, to where it goes into the round cut-out on the far left side of the trunk. The 3-pin took awhile to find at first, but it's definitely by itself, and was "naturally" on the far left of the trunk. So, I don't think this is even the right 3-pin, since this model car should have the CD Changer in the center console.
> 
> Other message boards seem to indicate that the connectors should be under the center console. But I'm completely at a loss for how to get to them if so. In the photo of the center cut-out, there is only about 1/2-inch of gap at the bottom before you hit "floor" on the other side of the metal cut-out. Along the left, top and right sides of the cut-out, I've felt as far as the length of my hand, and there's no loose ends or other reachable bundles.
> 
> Short of disassembling the center console in the cockpit, I'm at a loss...


I did some googling, perhaps this will help:

http://www.unofficialbmw.com/images/6042EN.pdf


----------



## darlox (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the link! I was looking for something like that myself, and didn't find it. Unfortunately, I was afraid I'd have to do that amount of disassembly here, and was dreading it. Unless anyone else comes up with a bright idea in the meanwhile, I'll try that tomorrow evening and hope for the best!

Thanks again.


----------



## JetWiz (Dec 31, 2006)

The 3 Pin connector and 90 degree coax you have in the trunk are the same as the ones I have...I think they are for the phone....But, when you remove the center console (storage unit between the rear speekers) you will find another coax and 3 pin connector taped to the structure under the stowage box... The "immovable plastic panel" is the back of the stowage box. I used the same instructions KrisL just posted above...had my Z4 totally diassembled...Found out I have DSP (connectors taped under stowage box...)..Like me, If you already have the DICE kit, you will need this DSP kit:

http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=25&products_id=230


----------



## JetWiz (Dec 31, 2006)

Now I am just trying to find out if the kit comes with the 12v power connector wire and jumper or splice it apparently requires...(not pictured as included in my previous post) I don't relish the idea of cutting into the harness to put this in...anyone else knows about this I'd appreciate some advice...DICE man where are you????

Here's the lovely instructions (lacks details again...)

http://support.diceelectronics.com/files/dsp_supplement_adsp01.pdf


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

vp1 said:


> I just installed the dice kit in my 2003 325 and have some questions.
> 
> Do you have to use playlists for music or can you access music through the artists/albums section?
> 
> Also, there doesn't seem to be any text coming through on my radio display, and I'm not able to advance to the next song when in album mode via my steering wheel or advance buttons. Shouldn't I be able to advance to the next or previous song?


What Generation iPod and iPod firmware are you using?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

JetWiz said:


> The 3 Pin connector and 90 degree coax you have in the trunk are the same as the ones I have...I think they are for the phone....But, when you remove the center console (storage unit between the rear speekers) you will find another coax and 3 pin connector taped to the structure under the stowage box... The "immovable plastic panel" is the back of the stowage box. I used the same instructions KrisL just posted above...had my Z4 totally diassembled...Found out I have DSP (connectors taped under stowage box...)..Like me, If you already have the DICE kit, you will need this DSP kit:
> 
> http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=25&products_id=230


If that 3-pin adapter has the brown wire in the center of the connector, then that is the phone connections. Do *not* plug this into the DICE module.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

darlox said:


> Thanks for the link! I was looking for something like that myself, and didn't find it. Unfortunately, I was afraid I'd have to do that amount of disassembly here, and was dreading it. Unless anyone else comes up with a bright idea in the meanwhile, I'll try that tomorrow evening and hope for the best!
> 
> Thanks again.


The connections can usually be accessed through the trunk area, but some vehicles will require disassembly of the interior pieces if they cannot be found.

There are 2 torx screws holding down the center storage bucket - remove these and you should get a little additional play. The needed connectors are generally taped on the passenger side.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

JetWiz said:


> Now I am just trying to find out if the kit comes with the 12v power connector wire and jumper or splice it apparently requires...(not pictured as included in my previous post) I don't relish the idea of cutting into the harness to put this in...anyone else knows about this I'd appreciate some advice...DICE man where are you????
> 
> Here's the lovely instructions (lacks details again...)
> 
> http://support.diceelectronics.com/files/dsp_supplement_adsp01.pdf


Not typically, but we include splice connectors to make the job complete with our kits. :thumbup:


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

I preliminarily hooked up the HD DICE yesterday - works as advertised :thumbup: . I was slightly annoyed by the fact that the regular DICE's main controller box is on the end of the long cable, where it must be placed in the front of the vehicle. This annoyance is much greater with the HD DICE since it's a much bigger box. With the location of the HD DICE, you are forced to place the antenna on the front window :tsk:. Rear would be much cleaner - my passengers are going to be asking me WTF that is .

Tom - is it possible to get an extension for the actual iPodDock-to-DICE cable? It looks similar to a PC's PS2 or S-VIDEO cable - I haven't looked at the pinout yet. Would it introduce significant noise? This would be a thinner cable to run under the car trim as well... Something like that would make it possible to put the controller box (and antenna!) in the rear of the car.


----------



## JetWiz (Dec 31, 2006)

KrisL you should be able to find your cable on this page: 
http://www.europeanautosource.com/index.php?cPath=42_136_139

Sorry Tom, I have to go back to my last question for clarification....

1) Does the DICE come with the cable to supply the 12V to the DSP kit, or is the DSP kit incomplete in this regard?

2) If the kit is incomplete, can you advise on where we might get this required wire and what type of connector I'll need to purchase? (seems strange for DIY kit?)

3) Does the DICE kit provide instrctions on where to obtain the 12v power? IOW which wire to tap? wiring diagram? Illustrations? I don't want to be hacking into my wiring harness.....?

Thanks as always.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

JetWiz said:


> KrisL you should be able to find your cable on this page:
> http://www.europeanautosource.com/index.php?cPath=42_136_139


Nope - I need an extension for this.


----------



## JetWiz (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry KrisL, I see what you mean now......you'll need Tom's advise for that one...


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

JetWiz said:


> Sorry KrisL, I see what you mean now......you'll need Tom's advise for that one...


I found a 15' M/F MiniDin8 (which is what the connector is) online. I think I'm going to order it and give it a try. If it works, I'm going to cut and shorten the long cable from 15' down to about 2'.


----------



## e46 Leroy e46 (Jan 3, 2007)

I just installed my DICE into my 03 330i. Works flawlessly! Half the price and 10x as capable as the dealer installed connector. THANKS!!!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

KrisL said:


> Tom - is it possible to get an extension for the actual iPodDock-to-DICE cable? It looks similar to a PC's PS2 or S-VIDEO cable - I haven't looked at the pinout yet. Would it introduce significant noise? This would be a thinner cable to run under the car trim as well... Something like that would make it possible to put the controller box (and antenna!) in the rear of the car.


We're working on a longer cable for this very reason. I should have something shortly. :thumbup:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

JetWiz said:


> KrisL you should be able to find your cable on this page:
> http://www.europeanautosource.com/index.php?cPath=42_136_139
> 
> Sorry Tom, I have to go back to my last question for clarification....
> ...


The DSP-enabled dice kits some with wire taps and a ground terminal - we include these items ourselves. Full instructions are included with the device as well as phone/email support if needed.


----------



## JetWiz (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Tom.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Note: $25 Rebate ending 1/14 on DICE High Definition Radio - Act Soon!

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182425


----------



## darlox (Jan 2, 2007)

*Further difficulties with 2003 Z4 DICE iPod install*

Still having difficulties with the install. In reference to my original post in this forum back here.

I finally was able to disassemble the center console using the instructions found here: http://www.unofficialbmw.com/images/6042EN.pdf But once I got to the very well-taped wires inside, I'm still looking at some unknowns.

I have two black+purple coax connectors -- one male and one female -- but still neither looks like a standard audio coax. I have one linear 6-pin connector -- not 3x3 like the kit requires. And I have one large brick-like connector. All connectors are shown at bottom of this post.

The 3-pin connector I found earlier in the trunk is the one with the brown wire in the middle, which Tom said should be for the phone. Sadly, this is the only 3-pin wire anywhere in the trunk or center console of the vehicle.

I can definitely say that this is all of the free connectors stowed in the area inside the center console, where the CD Changer would be. Since there isn't even another 3-pin cable here, I'm REALLY confused. Any help would be greatly appreciated since I'm pretty much about to give up.

Thanks again!
~Jim

M & F Coax connectors:
















Linear 6-pin connector:









Large brick connector:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

darlox said:


> Still having difficulties with the install. In reference to my original post in this forum back here.
> 
> I finally was able to disassemble the center console using the instructions found here: http://www.unofficialbmw.com/images/6042EN.pdf But once I got to the very well-taped wires inside, I'm still looking at some unknowns.
> 
> ...


Jim,

I'm not sure what you have there - those are for Assist or GPS aerial connectors. I haven't seen a Z4 without the connectors yet. The connectors are definitely back there.

If this is a non-Navigation/non-DSP kit, we can offer a Radio-interface kit that will attach to the rear of the radio.


----------



## darlox (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, I appreciate the encouragement, but I know when I'm beat! It's going in for scheduled maintenance next week, so I'm going to see if the dealer will be willing to locate any/all of those connectors for me. Based on everything I've seen online about this and other Z4 DIY efforts, I cannot imagine that my car doesn't have the connectors, but I can now stare from the cabin straight through to the trunk, and everywhere in between. If they're there, they're doing a marvelous vanishing act... All I can figure is that they're bundled up somewhere else between here and the radio, and I'm not about to strip the car to the chassis just to try and find them! Dealership, here we come.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

darlox said:


> Well, I appreciate the encouragement, but I know when I'm beat! It's going in for scheduled maintenance next week, so I'm going to see if the dealer will be willing to locate any/all of those connectors for me. Based on everything I've seen online about this and other Z4 DIY efforts, I cannot imagine that my car doesn't have the connectors, but I can now stare from the cabin straight through to the trunk, and everywhere in between. If they're there, they're doing a marvelous vanishing act... All I can figure is that they're bundled up somewhere else between here and the radio, and I'm not about to strip the car to the chassis just to try and find them! Dealership, here we come.


You shouldn't have to, but I took a 2nd look at your pictures:










The 3rd bundle of cables on the right looks like your CD Changer connectors. The twisted bundle should have a 6-pin connector at the end and the following colors:

White/Brown Stripe
White/Blue Stripe
White/Red Stripe

Can you show me the connectors at the end of that bundle?


----------



## JetWiz (Dec 31, 2006)

Well...I'm going for my second go around....I just ordered my DICE kit (again), this time with DSP kit. I know where my DSP connections are, now if I can just find out what 12V wire to tap into and how I will be providing the 12V power to the DSP unit....where do I get the cable??? (still no answer)....I'll feel more comfortable...I am anxious to see the,"Full instructions" that are included with the device... I hope you are near your phone tomorrow evening Tom... ;-) ....everyone cross your fingers for me this time....and good luck darlox, I feel your pain.....!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

JetWiz said:


> Well...I'm going for my second go around....I just ordered my DICE kit (again), this time with DSP kit. I know where my DSP connections are, now if I can just find out what 12V wire to tap into and how I will be providing the 12V power to the DSP unit....where do I get the cable??? (still no answer)....I'll feel more comfortable...I am anxious to see the,"Full instructions" that are included with the device... I hope you are near your phone tomorrow evening Tom... ;-) ....everyone cross your fingers for me this time....and good luck darlox, I feel your pain.....!


From your picture - I don't think you need the DSP converter. Did you confirm there was a 90-degree coaxial connected to the factory amp?


----------



## JetWiz (Dec 31, 2006)

No, (I presume the Amp is mounted in the trunk of My Z4? I did comfirm (when I had it all torn apart that there is no 6 pin conncetor with the 3 pin one...only a 90 degree coax with a 3 pin conncector. Also, my factory sheet (showing options on my actual vehicle) reflects Premium Sound with DSP as an installed option....? This is what I am basing my selection on...


----------



## JetWiz (Dec 31, 2006)

...sorry also failed to mention I never posted a picture so you may have me confused with darlox...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

JetWiz said:


> ...sorry also failed to mention I never posted a picture so you may have me confused with darlox...


Ah, you're right.


----------



## JetWiz (Dec 31, 2006)

Tom, I tried to send you a question with two photos attached but the blog wouldn't allow it saying I have uploaded my max of 9 photos... which kinda blows my mind as I have never tried to upload a photo until now...

In any case, I resoreted to sending you an email ([email protected]).

Can you please take a glance at my photos and confirm that this is what the DSP connections look like?

Thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

JetWiz said:


> Tom, I tried to send you a question with two photos attached but the blog wouldn't allow it saying I have uploaded my max of 9 photos... which kinda blows my mind as I have never tried to upload a photo until now...
> 
> In any case, I resoreted to sending you an email ([email protected]).
> 
> ...


Email received - this is Digital DSP, requiring the DPS adapter. The correct kit is already in transit. :thumbup:


----------



## sflusa2004 (Apr 5, 2006)

KrisL said:


> I'm going to merge this thread into the main DICE thread in the audio forum. *sflusa2004*, I think you'll find plenty of E39 people with the kit in that thread.


thank you


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

sflusa2004 said:


> I am considering the DICE Kit. I have a 03 E39 530i. Anyone here who installed one of these on this car? I wish the instructions on the DICE website covered the E39s too. I am quite novice at all this and I am very concerned of messing things up.


Is your 5-series equipped with DSP? The install only consists of connecting to cables to your factory CD Changer connectors - you can be up and running in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

KrisL said:


> I'm going to merge this thread into the main DICE thread in the audio forum. *sflusa2004*, I think you'll find plenty of E39 people with the kit in that thread.


Thanks Kris. :thumbup:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Display and browsing*

OK, I may be overtired, or just plain dee dee dee, but here goes my question...

E46 with Navi, Sirius, DICE, iPod Nano...

Set display mode by pressing DISC-6, then tab to TRACK-02, text display goes to my nav screen.

Currently, I have no playlists setup, just a bunch of albums loaded. And it seems I can just go track to track.

Browsing my iPod is where I get confused. I'm not sure what I should be seeing in each mode. Can someone clear it up for me please?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

jvr826 said:


> OK, I may be overtired, or just plain dee dee dee, but here goes my question...
> 
> E46 with Navi, Sirius, DICE, iPod Nano...
> 
> ...


You can't really browse the ipod from the nav... you use the ipod's scroll wheel. I've had to adjust my way of listening myself - I just build a playlist for each genre (you can use a smart playlist for this in iTunes, makes it easy, iTunes auto-populates the playlists) and leave the ipod on random. I hit CD 3 then select the playlist I want (pretty obvious which one I'm on by the first song that I hear) then switch back to CD1 to be able to go to the next/previous song with my steering wheel buttons.


----------



## sflusa2004 (Apr 5, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> Is your 5-series equipped with DSP? The install only consists of connecting to cables to your factory CD Changer connectors - you can be up and running in less than 5 minutes.


no Tom, I dont have DSP. I am 100% ready to buy the DICE. But Iwant to be very sure about the installation. I think I understand the installation part very well, but I also would like to know.. how to get the cable into the cabin. My rear seats dont fold down. I see you that you mentioned earlier about having to remove the rear seats..

I wish there were some directions so I dont cause any harm to the seats ..


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

sflusa2004 said:


> no Tom, I dont have DSP. I am 100% ready to buy the DICE. But Iwant to be very sure about the installation. I think I understand the installation part very well, but I also would like to know.. how to get the cable into the cabin. My rear seats dont fold down. I see you that you mentioned earlier about having to remove the rear seats..
> 
> I wish there were some directions so I dont cause any harm to the seats ..


What I'd suggest is that you pull away your left side trunk lining (assuming the cd changer connections are on the left like they are on the E46). Along the trunk/cabin separator "wall", you should see a rubber grommet where cables are passing through.

The bottom of the rear seat just pulls up and out from the front. No screws, nothing. Once that's out, you can probably reach up and feel the other side of the grommet. If you can't, the shoulder area of the seat (which covers the grommet) pulls right out too (once again, on the E46 at least). It's just held in by friction clips.. you just snap it back in place..


----------



## Black'n'White (Jul 13, 2006)

*5 Series Dice Install Writeup*

I've posted a write up of an installation done last summer on an '03 540i with analog DSP, navigation display, CD changer, and fold down rear seats at:
http://gunsmoke.com/cars/540i/dice/index.html

Might help answer some of the questions regarding cable routing and such.

BTW, it's been months since I've heard anything from DICE about the sound dropout issue detailed in the article and the problem still mars an otherwise fine user experience. I've also found that when the car sits for more than a day DICE initialization fails, and though music plays from the iPod there is no OBD display of track info and the steering wheel/nav unit controls don't work. Turning off the car for a few minutes and restarting restore normal functioning.

YMMV,

Scot


----------



## LOMO34 (Dec 26, 2006)

Just set up my Dice kit with DSP. Sounds great but i have no text. All dip switches are set to off. I went to cd 6 and then to track 3 and still I get nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## Black'n'White (Jul 13, 2006)

Try removing **BOTH** cables from the battery and shorting them together for a few minutes. That resets the DICE unit and sometimes fixes problems like you're seeing.

HTH,

Scot


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

LOMO34 said:


> Just set up my Dice kit with DSP. Sounds great but i have no text. All dip switches are set to off. I went to cd 6 and then to track 3 and still I get nothing. Any ideas?


On a 528i, you should be on CD3/TRACK4, then move back to DISC1 for text display.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Black'n'White said:


> Try removing **BOTH** cables from the battery and shorting them together for a few minutes. That resets the DICE unit and sometimes fixes problems like you're seeing.
> 
> HTH,
> 
> Scot


Also, make sure the iPod is disconnected so power is not retained on the DICE module.


----------



## truelies (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi! Tom.

I will buy a dice very soon. I have following questions, could you answer it? Thank you!

1. Is dice the best add on currently to BMW?

2. I have ipod 5.5 gen 80GB, can this one work with dice?

3. I have a 528i with premium package, without a CD changer at the time of buy. Does this one have DSP?

4. What difference to the Dice with DSP and without DSP? The sound of with DSP one have better sound?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

truelies said:


> Hi! Tom.
> 
> I will buy a dice very soon. I have following questions, could you answer it? Thank you!
> 
> ...


1. Yes
2. This is 10)% compatible with the DICE kit. 
3. Do you have a DSP button on the radio? Also, is this Business CD or Navigation?
4. The DICE is a configuration difference and not a sound quality difference. The sound would be exactly that of listening to the iPod with headphones on.

Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## truelies (Apr 15, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. This is 10)% compatible with the DICE kit.
> 3. Do you have a DSP button on the radio? Also, is this Business CD or Navigation?
> 4. The DICE is a configuration difference and not a sound quality difference. The sound would be exactly that of listening to the iPod with headphones on.
> ...


Thank you!

for

2. is 100% compatible, right?
3.No DSP button on the radio, don't have a CD player, but have a big black box in my left trunk, don't know what's this. But there have 2 black cables with different connector types in the rear trunk. Also have 3 pins and 5 pins connectors.
I read you article "Analog or Digital DSP?", how can I see things in send picture? Do I need to remove the cover of that big black box? I still very confused at how to check whether My 2000 528i has DSP.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

truelies said:


> Thank you!
> 
> for
> 
> ...


Your iPod video is fully compatible. This is the kit you need for your 5-series:

*DICE iPod Integration Kit for BMW*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=268


----------



## shollis (Jan 19, 2007)

*No Sound...DSP Help*

Greetings Tom (et al)-

I've managed to connect the DSP adapter into my '01 740, but I'm still getting no sound. All other controls seem to be working fine and I've reconnected my cdc using the coax you provided and that worked.

Also, the 12V power cable is connected and power is reaching the connector to the DSP unit (tested with multimeter).

a) Is it possible that the power cord is connected backwards (and could that be the cause?) I connected the lead with the +12V tape to the power and the other (unmarked) to the ground. Could they be mislabeled?

b) What else can cause this problem? Is there some prescribed way to troubleshoot this without sending my unit back to you to look at it? I've been going at this for a week, so I'm eager to get reconnect the battery on a permanent basis and use the car again.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## dcchurchill (Sep 13, 2005)

shollis said:


> Greetings Tom (et al)-
> 
> I've managed to connect the DSP adapter into my '01 740, but I'm still getting no sound. All other controls seem to be working fine and I've reconnected my cdc using the coax you provided and that worked.
> 
> ...


Not sure if this is your problem or not but for what it's worth: On my DSP kit from Tom the single male RCA plug connected to the coax cable fit quite tight in the female output jack on the A/D converter. Make sure that this cable is inserted all the way, it may take a little more force than the input plugs on the other end.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

shollis said:


> Greetings Tom (et al)-
> 
> I've managed to connect the DSP adapter into my '01 740, but I'm still getting no sound. All other controls seem to be working fine and I've reconnected my cdc using the coax you provided and that worked.
> 
> ...


a) Doubt it - but the black wire with white stripe would be your 12V power, all black is ground.

b) Make sure the DSP cable is going into the factory amp and not the radio antenna port. Feel free to email me a picture of your connections and I can verify for you.


----------



## shollis (Jan 19, 2007)

*No Sound*



tom @ eas said:


> a) Doubt it - but the black wire with white stripe would be your 12V power, all black is ground.
> 
> b) Make sure the DSP cable is going into the factory amp and not the radio antenna port. Feel free to email me a picture of your connections and I can verify for you.


I'll try pushing the coax cable into the DSP converter with a bit more force. Regarding the connection, I merely unplugged the coax from the CDC and put it into the DSP converter. Is that not workable? I also tried replacing that coax with the gold-tipped one that came with the unit, but that didn't work either. With the gold one in place, I reconnected the CDC just to make sure that the cable wasn't the problem and the CDC played.

I'll e-mail photos tonight when I get home.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

shollis said:


> I'll try pushing the coax cable into the DSP converter with a bit more force. Regarding the connection, I merely unplugged the coax from the CDC and put it into the DSP converter. Is that not workable? I also tried replacing that coax with the gold-tipped one that came with the unit, but that didn't work either. With the gold one in place, I reconnected the CDC just to make sure that the cable wasn't the problem and the CDC played.
> 
> I'll e-mail photos tonight when I get home.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Yes, that would work - let's verify when you send the pictures to be 100% sure. :thumbup:


----------



## shollis (Jan 19, 2007)

*No Sound- Photos*

Tom-

Here are pictures of my attempted install in my 2001 740. I was planning on leaving the iPod in the trunk, so, once I can get it to work, I'll just be packing everything (including the cdc) back into the side of the trunk. Sorry that some of these are sideways.

First picture is of the power connection, as that is probably the most likely culprit. I tested the power at the plug that is normally attached to the DSP adapter. It is showing 12V true.








Next, my total install. I've pushed and pushed the coax into the DSP adapter, but I can't really see it going any further. In the photo, I've replaced the gold-tipped coax with the stock one from the CDC (to see if it would go on any further, but it wouldn't). 








The coax goes from the DSP adapter into the top of the Amp (under the Nav system). Sorry I couldn't get a better picture of it, but it's in there, right in the middle.








Please let me know if you can gleam anything from the photos. The text is working great and the iPod is charging (updated firmware), but there's just no sound. I tried plugging the coax (and replace the 3-pin (or whichever plug went into the CDC)) and the CD player worked. Kind of rules out the coax, doesn't it?

I also followed all of the rules and disconnected the battery for this install.

Any ideas?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

The coax from the DICE DSP module should be plugged in here:










Is this where you have it? Its hard to tell from this picture.


----------



## shollis (Jan 19, 2007)

Yep. That's it. Sorry about the blurryness.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

shollis said:


> Yep. That's it. Sorry about the blurryness.


Was the issue resolved - or do you still need help?


----------



## shollis (Jan 19, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> Was the issue resolved - or do you still need help?


Nope. It's still not working. What should I do?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

shollis said:


> Nope. It's still not working. What should I do?


Please call me from your vehicle and we'll run over the troubleshooting steps in real time.


----------



## 2001M3OrientBlu (Jan 16, 2007)

*Dice Kit*

First time poster - figured since i used the information in this thread - id register

Just recently got a 2001 m3 (upgraded from a 94 325ic) and the 6 disc changer was bad so instead of buying a new 6 disc changer, someone recommended the dice unit.. best purchase i've made ( well besides the M3..lol)

Just wanted to say Thank You for the wealth of information in this thread - I installed the unit up behind the glove box in less than 30min following your guide. Great Job on that by the way...

The only thing - which i've seen other's post about is the "ticking" sound on low volume - which i can hear when the vol is low - but i dont listen to my music low - so not an issue for me... great product and great support.... you all rock:thumbup:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

*Announcement:* New Radio-specific kits announced today: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2145914#post2145914

This is great news for even easier installations or non-CD Changer prewired vehicles.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

2001M3OrientBlu said:


> First time poster - figured since i used the information in this thread - id register
> 
> Just recently got a 2001 m3 (upgraded from a 94 325ic) and the 6 disc changer was bad so instead of buying a new 6 disc changer, someone recommended the dice unit.. best purchase i've made ( well besides the M3..lol)
> 
> ...


Good to hear - let me know if you have any specific questions on features, I'm glad to help.


----------



## SunnyE (Oct 2, 2003)

*HD Dice w/ iPod Issues*

With Tom's help, I got rid of my BMW ipod unit and installed DICE HD unit :clap:. I installed the HD DICE unit in the trunk and decided to leave my iPod in the trunk thinking that DICE should be capable to do all what I need - 1) change playlist and 2) show song info. Well, DICE seems to do it most of the time, not always.

iPod Specific Issues:
- After scrolling through playlists, if you come back to the original playlist, the song name shown and being played do not match, its off by 1 song.
- Scrolling playlist back and forth confuses it and it chooses a playlist it feels like.
- Playlist next button doesn't always work. The number would increment but the playlist wont change (Most Annoying)  
- Changing Album drives it completely nuts, I dont bother using that feature
- The first DICE playlist plays is tied to something that is not a playlist on my ipod ?
- The song did not pause when radio powered off (happened once in the 3 days of testing)
- Above all, it doesn't show playlist name, wasn't very clear from the description on the DICE website video :thumbdwn:

HD Radio Specific Issues:
- Antenna is not good enough to catch standard FM, forget HD FM.
- Takes time to get used to the menu interface, very complicated.

Am I the only one seeing the above issues ? Is there a limit to the number of playlists, I just have 8 of them. I have a 2nd gen Nano with firmware 1.1.1.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

SunnyE said:


> With Tom's help, I got rid of my BMW ipod unit and installed DICE HD unit :clap:. I installed the HD DICE unit in the trunk and decided to leave my iPod in the trunk thinking that DICE should be capable to do all what I need - 1) change playlist and 2) show song info. Well, DICE seems to do it most of the time, not always.
> 
> iPod Specific Issues:
> - After scrolling through playlists, if you come back to the original playlist, the song name shown and being played do not match, its off by 1 song.
> ...


The iPod is recommended to be in the cabin area with you for easier operation and protection of the iPod from heat.

Try rebooting the iPod before continuing, this may correct the behavior you are seeing. Also, if the battery cables were not removed during the initial installation - this can cause the behavior you are seeing.

Verify the screw on the HD antenna is fastned down *tightly* and the ground strap is touching a bare metal surface - if not, you have no chance of an HD signal.

Feel free to contact me directly while at the vehicle, I can run down most of the steps for you in real time.


----------



## SunnyE (Oct 2, 2003)

tom @ eas said:


> The iPod is recommended to be in the cabin area with you for easier operation and protection of the iPod from heat.
> 
> Try rebooting the iPod before continuing, this may correct the behavior you are seeing. Also, if the battery cables were not removed during the initial installation - this can cause the behavior you are seeing.
> 
> ...


Its so freaking cold in Massachusetts throughout the year that heat is not an issue 

I removed the negative black cable from the battery, the red cable (positive) was still connected, does it matter ?

I installed my antenna behind the back seat under the rear windshield. I touched the ground strap to a bare metal (baby seat holder near the rear windshield) and that added a lot of noise. So I let it loose. Any suggestions where to mount the antenna if the kit is in trunk ? Does the antenna or that thin wire need to have clear view of the sky ?

I'll call you sometime when at the vehicle, and will try some diagnostics.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

SunnyE said:


> Its so freaking cold in Massachusetts throughout the year that heat is not an issue
> 
> I removed the negative black cable from the battery, the red cable (positive) was still connected, does it matter ?
> 
> ...


We don't recommend the trunk, place the module behind the glovebox and mount the antenna on the windshield in the upper right hand corner.

This position allows for grounding of the antenna and will allow maximum reception.


----------



## SunnyE (Oct 2, 2003)

tom @ eas said:


> We don't recommend the trunk, place the module behind the glovebox and mount the antenna on the windshield in the upper right hand corner.
> 
> This position allows for grounding of the antenna and will allow maximum reception.


errr... I put in trunk after checking with EAS. Never mind, I'll try to move the antenna around.

In any case, why would placing in trunk make a difference to the iPod playlist functionality. This morning skipping within a song stopped working  I will try to uplug and replug ipod to the DICE interface.

I personally am not in favor of using the iPod interface while driving, it causes distraction and is risky. I was just hoping to control it using my steering or (at max) radio controls. Hence, I put it in trunk.

I am really curious now, is it just my DICE that has the playlist issues and song name mismatch issue ?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

SunnyE said:


> errr... I put in trunk after checking with EAS. Never mind, I'll try to move the antenna around.
> 
> In any case, why would placing in trunk make a difference to the iPod playlist functionality. This morning skipping within a song stopped working  I will try to uplug and replug ipod to the DICE interface.
> 
> ...


We're not condoning using the iPod while in motion, the reason of having it in the cabin area is for convenience and protection from heat and impact of items in the trunk area. How the final installation is performed is purely up to you.

If your battery was not disconnected during installation - it can cause mishaps like what you are describing. Here's what I recommend:

1. Disconnect iPod from cable
2. Remove battery cables, negative first
3. Touch battery cable terminals together (away from battery) for +5 seconds, a small spark is normal as this is stored power draining from the system. 
4. Allow cables to remain disconnected for about 5-7 minutes
5. Reconnect battery cables onto battery, negative last. 
6. Reboot iPod by pressing on MENU and CENTER buttons for +5 seconds and then reconnecting to the DICE cable after the reboot process is completed.

Let me know if these steps correct the problem.


----------



## SunnyE (Oct 2, 2003)

I'll try it out and let you know, thanks.


----------



## blizzard (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi Tom -

I got my DICE kit last week and took my car (2003 325xi with factory nav) in to Best Buy today to get it installed. After about 40 minutes, they gave me a call and explained that I didn't have a CD changer interface cable running to the truck of the car, so they couldn't connect the DICE unit. So they suggested that I get the cable from BMW.

Anyway, the installer hadn't ever installed a DICE unit before, but I assume they know what the interface cable would look like. Have you ever heard of this? I thought all the late model BMWs were pre-wired for CD changers.

Also, if I do have to buy a cable, it seems kind of silly to run the cable from the radio all the way to the trunk, then run the DICE cable from the trunk into the glovebox which is, after all, right next to the radio. Are there any other options?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

blizzard said:


> Hi Tom -
> 
> I got my DICE kit last week and took my car (2003 325xi with factory nav) in to Best Buy today to get it installed. After about 40 minutes, they gave me a call and explained that I didn't have a CD changer interface cable running to the truck of the car, so they couldn't connect the DICE unit. So they suggested that I get the cable from BMW.
> 
> ...


That particular installer apparently hasn't seen a BMW before, all US e46 models are prewired for a CD Changer:










I would recommend bringing the vehicle to a local audio installer, you can use the instructions on our knowledgebase for reference:

*european auto source Helpdesk:*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/support-center/index.php

Feel free to pass along my contact information to your installer if they should have any questions.


----------



## dcchurchill (Sep 13, 2005)

*Why disconnect Battery*

Tom,

Just curious but how does disconnecting the battery result in the DICE unit "booting up" any differently than just unplugging the DICE and plugging it back in (with the key and radio off)? My DICE is working perfectly I'm just curious.

Thanks,


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

dcchurchill said:


> Tom,
> 
> Just curious but how does disconnecting the battery result in the DICE unit "booting up" any differently than just unplugging the DICE and plugging it back in (with the key and radio off)? My DICE is working perfectly I'm just curious.
> 
> Thanks,


The system is not designed to "hotswap" devices while operating, this can cause erratic behavior if the vehicle cannot detect the device properly.


----------



## SunnyE (Oct 2, 2003)

tom @ eas said:


> The system is not designed to "hotswap" devices while operating, this can cause erratic behavior if the vehicle cannot detect the device properly.


I'm going to try it out this weekend, unless the weather dips terribly below freezing :yikes:


----------



## robnyc (Feb 2, 2007)

Tom,

I am contemplating buying the DICE for my BMW 530i without NAV. 
I have several questions before I buy it.

1.What is the difference between the websites http://www.diceelectronics.com/ and www.europeanautosource.com and where should I be buying from if I live in the US. 
2.About the new interface which connects to the headunit as opposed to the CD-changer wiring in the trunk, are there any installation instructions of how to remove the head unit and perform the install?
3.Do I have to buy a longer cable, not included in the device itself, if I am planning to park the IPOD in the headrest console.
4.What is the best place to install the DICE devide now that the cable is coming from the head unit?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

robnyc said:


> Tom,
> 
> I am contemplating buying the DICE for my BMW 530i without NAV.
> I have several questions before I buy it.
> ...


1. We are Authorized DICE technicians and Distributors, and also handle much of their BMW-related technical assistance, the kits are one and the same.

2. The radio connect harnesses are the easiest to install on the 5-series, you can be completed with an install in less than 15 minutes. Simply plug in the harness and go.

3. Yes, if you get the Radio Interface kit. If you get the trunk interface kit, the cable is long enough. I would recommend the trunk interface kit for a center console installation - but there isn't really much place to put the iPod unless you are running a euro armrest on the 5-series.

4. Glovebox is the best place on the 5-series. Since you have text display and steering wheel control, the iPod does not need to be accessed on a continous basis.










Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## robnyc (Feb 2, 2007)

Great Tom, thanks for your quick reply. Do you have any more pic/instructions on how to bring that cable into the glovebox from the back of the head unit. I am not very good with intallations and have no idea how I would remove my factory headunit.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

robnyc said:


> Great Tom, thanks for your quick reply. Do you have any more pic/instructions on how to bring that cable into the glovebox from the back of the head unit. I am not very good with intallations and have no idea how I would remove my factory headunit.


Yes, email me directly and I can provide pictures for you.


----------



## dood (Jun 4, 2006)

Has anyone noticed songs cutting out and in for a split second while playing their iPod on the DICE HD? It seems to be a random thing. I can't figure out why it does it in the middle of songs - multiple times too.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

dood said:


> Has anyone noticed songs cutting out and in for a split second while playing their iPod on the DICE HD? It seems to be a random thing. I can't figure out why it does it in the middle of songs - multiple times too.


Just to post in this thread too, I'm experiencing the same issue.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

dood said:


> Has anyone noticed songs cutting out and in for a split second while playing their iPod on the DICE HD? It seems to be a random thing. I can't figure out why it does it in the middle of songs - multiple times too.


This does happen if the >> button is pressed multiple times as the iPod needs to access the HDD (32mb buffer). Do you feel the iPod vibrate slightly when the dropout occurs?


----------



## dood (Jun 4, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> This does happen if the >> button is pressed multiple times as the iPod needs to access the HDD (32mb buffer). Do you feel the iPod vibrate slightly when the dropout occurs?


No, it seems to happen just when playing a song and I don't touch anything. The drop out is during normal song play.

Also, I'm working with an 8gb nano - no HDD in it.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

dood said:


> No, it seems to happen just when playing a song and I don't touch anything. The drop out is during normal song play.
> 
> Also, I'm working with an 8gb nano - no HDD in it.


Yep. Same here.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

dood said:


> No, it seems to happen just when playing a song and I don't touch anything. The drop out is during normal song play.
> 
> Also, I'm working with an 8gb nano - no HDD in it.


The dropout can occur when the device is not initialized properly (battery cables were not pulled during installation), on some vehicles - pulling the fuses is not enough.

1. Disconnect iPod from cable
2. Remove battery cables, negative first
3. Touch battery cable terminals together (away from battery) for +5 seconds, a small spark is normal as this is stored power draining from the system. 
4. Allow cables to remain disconnected for about 5-7 minutes
5. Reconnect battery cables onto battery, negative last. 
6. Reboot iPod by pressing on MENU and CENTER buttons for +5 seconds and then reconnecting to the DICE cable after the reboot process is completed.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

tom @ eas said:


> The dropout can occur when the device is not initialized properly (battery cables were not pulled during installation), on some vehicles - pulling the fuses is not enough.
> 
> 1. Disconnect iPod from cable
> 2. Remove battery cables, negative first
> ...


That's exactly what dood did, see this thread.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187411

I have rebooted my ipod several times, but I'll admit to not pulling the battery cables myself.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

KrisL said:


> That's exactly what dood did, see this thread.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187411
> 
> I have rebooted my ipod several times, but I'll admit to not pulling the battery cables myself.


Let's follow the steps on the battery cable removal so a true initialization is seen.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

dood said:


> Have you also noticed the non-rewind from the steering wheel/radio, but it will fast forward?
> 
> Also if I unhook the iPod, the playlist will list as blank until I hit menu, then forward again into the playlist. Then the song names are back. That seems odd too.
> 
> Maybe I'm not crazy afterall if others are seeing the same behavior.


If the iPod is disconnected, the DICE will show the last name of the song played until it is overwritten with the DETACHED command. As for the rewind issue, what generation iPod and iPod firmware are you using?


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

tom @ eas said:


> Let's follow the steps on the battery cable removal so a true initialization is seen.


Tom,
I just received my DICE iPod Integration Kit (with nav) and I'm having the same audio dropout issue. I followed all of your steps above but the problem continues to exist. Also, it shows Speed Dialing on the top of the screen when viewing the song title and artist.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

cruztopless said:


> Also, it shows Speed Dialing on the top of the screen when viewing the song title and artist.


You can eliminate that by choosing an alternate text display... Try CD6/track 6.


----------



## deuceCoupe (Feb 3, 2007)

*Had no luck with IceLink+ (nor the german dealer...)*

I've now read all the zillion posts in this thread, and boy, mainly because of Tom's awesome contribution I'll give a try to Dice to get my IPOD connected. We'll see when I get my order delivered.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Thanks Kris. I'll give it a try.

BTW, I have the new 4GB Nano. I see dood also has the new Nano. Maybe there is a pattern here with the audio dropout?


----------



## dood (Jun 4, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> If the iPod is disconnected, the DICE will show the last name of the song played until it is overwritten with the DETACHED command. As for the rewind issue, what generation iPod and iPod firmware are you using?


I have an 8GB nano with firmware 1.1.1 (only version available). It's on the list of acceptable firmware in the DICE instructions.


----------



## JetWiz (Dec 31, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> This is not the case with the DICE and removing the battery cables is suggest if this step was not performed when the initial installation was performed.
> 
> Contact me directly by phone if you would like direct one-on-one help with your system.


I beg to differ as anyone who reads through the postings can see that it is. A simple query for the words "battery" in this thread as well as on other forums will reveal that many others have experienced the problem with the unit post-install. My cables were disconnected during the installation process and the DICE unit functioned perfectly fine for three weeks.

I removed and replaced the the battery cables as you suggested yesterday and it fixed the problem.... until today when it occurred again...I suppose I'll disconnect the battery cables again tomorrow, however I am getting tired of having to reset my clock every day.

I have done nothing but put gas in my car since the install. In fact I haven't even had a need to undock the iPod...

I appreciate the fact that removing power to the system is the cure-all....I was more interested in hearing the suspected cause, or a more permanent solution.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

JetWiz said:


> I beg to differ as anyone who reads through the postings can see that it is. A simple query for the words "battery" in this thread as well as on other forums will reveal that many others have experienced the problem with the unit post-install. My cables were disconnected during the installation process and the DICE unit functioned perfectly fine for three weeks.
> 
> I removed and replaced the the battery cables as you suggested yesterday and it fixed the problem.... until today when it occurred again...I suppose I'll disconnect the battery cables again tomorrow, however I am getting tired of having to reset my clock every day.
> 
> ...


I never claimed a battery cable removal was the "cure all", this is a starting step in troubleshooting as I can only offer advice based on the information that is given to me. if you feel the module is the problem, contact me directly via email and we'll make arrangements to have it returned and tested on our bench, we have vehicles to test in as well.

There are many happy Z4 owners with the system, you should not be the exception.


----------



## gixxer (Oct 18, 2004)

JetWiz said:


> A simple query for the words "battery" in this thread as well as on other forums will reveal that many others have experienced the problem with the unit post-install.


Ah, the fiddling with the battery thing is back again...

I'm with you all the way, but i've learn to accept periodic glitches from DICE.

The most recent one i'm experiencing for some time is, during cold start after playing the end of the current playlist, the track number 99 is constantly displayed, playing the same song over and over again.

Could be the DICE hardware as the cause.

But the problem goes away on next start of the car.

Few other glitches like that, here and there.

But as i said, i've learn to accept it, few workarounds i've come to know.

So now i don't bother fighting it, since it's really the ONLY decent after market solution for iPod integration for BMW.

I just say, "shucks, it's stuck again, oh well, it's time to switch over to some AM/FM/Tape or HD Radio"...

My motto here is, "go along to get along"... 

Oh, and before you ask, yes, i too did numerous battery disconnect/reconnect. :thumbup:


----------



## JetWiz (Dec 31, 2006)

gixxer said:


> Ah, the fiddling with the battery thing is back again...
> 
> I'm with you all the way, but i've learn to accept periodic glitches from DICE.
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with your comment "don't bother fighting it, since it's really the ONLY decent after market solution for iPod integration for BMW". I just wanted to ask the question... I figured if so many were having the same problem that someone may have picked up on the cause... after all, that's what these forums are for...right?

Thanks for your candor (...at least I know I'm not going insane here... )

Thanks again...


----------



## dood (Jun 4, 2006)

Got my replacement unit today and it is doing the same thing as the one I returned.

Can anyone having problems with the audio cut-out please try this?

Once you get it all setup and the text is going, switch from CD1 (which shows the song title) to CD2 (which just says 'playlist'). I've found that leaving it on there seems to get rid of the audio cut-out. I only tested it for a little while, but it seemed to help. 

I don't think this is an acceptable fix, but I just wanted to know if anyone else noticed the same thing. Seems to me if this is the case, then the cut-out must be related to the text. Though I've notcied that if you set CD6 to track 9, which is for no text display... it still skips.

Or maybe I'm just going bananas.


----------



## JetWiz (Dec 31, 2006)

Try disconnecting the battery cables.

... sorry, couldn't help myself...:angel:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

dood said:


> Got my replacement unit today and it is doing the same thing as the one I returned.
> 
> Can anyone having problems with the audio cut-out please try this?
> 
> ...


We've heard of the issue before - however never have heard of a local BMW having the issue. Without seeing it beforehand, there's nothing to diagnose.

We have a e46 arriving in the next couple of days for datalogging that claims to have an audio dropout issue - we'll look into it further to see if it is a BMW, iPod or DICE problem.


----------



## dood (Jun 4, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> We've heard of the issue before - however never have heard of a local BMW having the issue. Without seeing it beforehand, there's nothing to diagnose.
> 
> We have a e46 arriving in the next couple of days for datalogging that claims to have an audio dropout issue - we'll look into it further to see if it is a BMW, iPod or DICE problem.


Thanks Tom.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

dood said:


> Got my replacement unit today and it is doing the same thing as the one I returned.
> 
> Can anyone having problems with the audio cut-out please try this?
> 
> ...


I'll try it today.


----------



## the blue potato (Feb 27, 2006)

Tom - I will be calling you on this one when you are back in today. But for anyone out there who can help.... 

I have 1998 e39 with DSP - using DICE unit with DSP concerter from you - firmware 1.1.1 on 30GB ipod video. No longer have cd changer and wired in correctly with no sound issues at all. All is located in trunk and controlled by the factory radio. When installed I disconnected negative lead off the factory radio. I have searched all 28 pages here - but felt I needed to post my situation as well....it seems there are some reocurring issues here that needs some feedback. Thank you in advance.

#1 - This just started today - I am not able to advance my album selection....stuck on one album and the track numbers increase without changing album (!) - Can someone tell me if you can advance through all albums on your ipod - or only albums through a particular playlist. I have 5 customized playlists and neither one has ALL my albums - just a select few (this is the idea behind a playlist, correct?).

Sometimes I get stuck in playlist hell and I cannot get out of playlist searching - like I am stuck only in my playlist universe. If I only had 2 playlists with 5 songs each, I am stuck with 10 songs - over and over and over.... I used to be able to go into all albums on the ipod and go one by one, but no longer can do that unless I reset the ipod. DO I need to do this everytime?

#2 - Is there any feature/control by radio to advance by ARTIST name alpha? I see by track, chapter, album, playlist and AUX - but no artist advancing.

#3 - I need clarification on the nature of how you control the ipod through your DSP radio - are we supposed to be only controlling the ipod only through a playlist universe? Can you not go outside the playlist universe and advance through the entire ipod? What happens if I do not have any playlists or delete them all - do you then default to the entire catalog on the ipod? Or do I need to create only one playlist and dump ALL my music into the one and then I can advance by alum, track, etc.

I have noticed that I can go back into my trunk and go back into menu and just activate ALL SONGS on the ipod and then go back up front and control from there - but does this need to happen each time? How does the ipod set itself up with the actory radio when you connect it? Through playlists or what?

Sorry to ramble - it is just very fustrating to be in traffic and then to be 1) locked into playlists, or 2) have no Album control, or 3) having to reset my ipod or disconnect by battery when these issues come up. Surely these are not common problems?

-peter/atlanta


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

KrisL said:


> I'll try it today.


You're right - I put it on playlist so no text would come through and voila, no more cut-outs. It's definitely related to the text....


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

the blue potato said:


> Sorry to ramble - it is just very fustrating to be in traffic and then to be 1) locked into playlists, or 2) have no Album control, or 3) having to reset my ipod or disconnect by battery when these issues come up. Surely these are not common problems?
> -peter/atlanta


Peter... No, you can't search artists by Alpha. I simply created an "All songs" playlist... easy to do, you may want to do the same.


----------



## the blue potato (Feb 27, 2006)

KrisL said:


> Peter... No, you can't search artists by Alpha. I simply created an "All songs" playlist... easy to do, you may want to do the same.


I am glad you verified this - I figured that I can make 1 main playlist - or maybe the first playlist in my rotation of playlists that will include all songs....and since the ipod does not send that info for Text (i.e. Playlist name) I should record my voice saying "This is Playlist 1" (like James Earl Jones from CNN)....

Just a bit disappointed in this as I was under the impression that the DICE unit would be a bit more robust for basic controls through the factory BMW radio....but it works nonetheless.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

the blue potato said:


> I am glad you verified this - I figured that I can make 1 main playlist - or maybe the first playlist in my rotation of playlists that will include all songs....and since the ipod does not send that info for Text (i.e. Playlist name) I should record my voice saying "This is Playlist 1" (like James Earl Jones from CNN)....
> 
> Just a bit disappointed in this as I was under the impression that the DICE unit would be a bit more robust for basic controls through the factory BMW radio....but it works nonetheless.


I'm back in the office, feel free to contact me when you return.


----------



## dood (Jun 4, 2006)

KrisL said:


> You're right - I put it on playlist so no text would come through and voila, no more cut-outs. It's definitely related to the text....


Well I guess I feel better to know that we are on the same page and I'm not plagued by some bizzare problem on my own.

Since I usually drive with the nav screen showing a map, I could get by without seeing the text. Plus since this is all easier to control via the iPod, the limited car controls are ok. But I really wish it worked fully - full integration as advertised.

Hopefully EAS/Dension can work this out with their test case car.

Now that I've lost out on the rebate, I'm going to wait patiently as they work this all out.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

dood said:


> Well I guess I feel better to know that we are on the same page and I'm not plagued by some bizzare problem on my own.
> 
> Since I usually drive with the nav screen showing a map, I could get by without seeing the text. Plus since this is all easier to control via the iPod, the limited car controls are ok. But I really wish it worked fully - full integration as advertised.
> 
> ...


We were able to test yesterday and am now running on a slightly modified code. We're going to let this test for a little while to see if any bugs or conflicts appear.


----------



## dood (Jun 4, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> We were able to test yesterday and am now running on a slightly modified code. We're going to let this test for a little while to see if any bugs or conflicts appear.


Cool. I look forward to some more good news.

Thanks.


----------



## sflusa2004 (Apr 5, 2006)

jen330xi said:


> Hi again everybody!
> 
> I ordered the noise filter that was recommended/linked earlier in this thread.
> Installed it as directed, and it solved the problem 100%!
> ...


I send you a PM.. could you please tell me the make and model of the noise filter and also, do you have any pics of the installation? Please help me out here :dunno:


----------



## dood (Jun 4, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> We were able to test yesterday and am now running on a slightly modified code. We're going to let this test for a little while to see if any bugs or conflicts appear.


Any word on the progress?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

dood said:


> Any word on the progress?


2 days is not enough time to test, we'll report on the results in about 7-10 days - depending on driving time.


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> The correct route has been used, we can proceed.
> 
> Lastly, on the 6-pin cable for the DICE trunk harness, perform a wire count for me on the DICE side. You should have 2 black wires, we're checking for an open ground.


I'll check that later. I also need to fix for the volume randomly changing. Didn't you say in late February you had that fix in testing?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

///M3lissa said:


> I'll check that later. I also need to fix for the volume randomly changing. Didn't you say in late February you had that fix in testing?


I'm not sure what you are referring to as "volume randomly changing", I will need more details on what is happening with your system.

Let's take this to email, I can be reached at [email protected] or by phone if you would like to speak to me directly.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

dood said:


> Tom,
> 
> What's the story with your test car? It's been quite a while now and I would like to get my install finished. Are you going to be providing replacement DICE units with the new programming/firmware installed?
> 
> ...


Testing takes time and we're going to make sure it is done correctly. DICE will be performing an exchange if one is needed.

If you have any questions on your system, please contact me directly at [email protected].


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

This is the problem I was referring to when I said ""volume randomly changing"...



devinpoolman said:


> I recently installed the DICE in my '03 330xi. When I playback music from the iPod, the volume will fade in and out randomly (but generally once every 20 seconds or so). I've read that other owners have had this problem, but I haven't seen any definitive explanation as to why this is happening or how to fix it. This happens with a 3G iPod, and I haven't yet tried it with other iPods. I've tried pulling the fuses, but it is still a problem. Any thoughts?


I also have the problem reported by jvr826 that the sound level is not similar to the other sources...



jvr826 said:


> Is there a solution to this problem? I have it with my Nano 4G. I've had the interface for a while, finally got around to installing it today.
> 
> Also, sound level is not similar to the other sources I have (Sirius, in-dash CD, FM), it's much quieter and requires me to turn up the volume when using the Nano, and back down when I switch to a different source.


and I thought this response to him (IIRC on 2/22) meant you were working on a fix :dunno: 


tom @ eas said:


> Yes, we were able to secure a M3 with the issue and are road-testing a modified firmware at this time. As soon as it passes testing (at least one more week) we'll have it submitted for approval.


Anyway, just wanted to respond here in case others were reading and wondering what I was talking about.

ffej and I plan to do some troubleshooting tonight and we'll follow up with our results via email.

Thanks for your help


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

///M3lissa said:


> This is the problem I was referring to when I said ""volume randomly changing"...
> 
> I also have the problem reported by jvr826 that the sound level is not similar to the other sources...
> 
> ...


The fix I was referring to was an audio dropout issue from another poster, a "fading in/out" is not something I've experienced before with the DICE.

I'll await your email in the meantime. :thumbup:


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> The correct route has been used, we can proceed.
> 
> Lastly, on the 6-pin cable for the DICE trunk harness, perform a wire count for me on the DICE side. You should have 2 black wires, we're checking for an open ground.


Tom...just checked.

Theres one each of black, white and red. Could this be part of the problem? The 6-pin connector coming from the car only has three cables, too.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

ffej said:


> Tom...just checked.
> 
> Theres one each of black, white and red. Could this be part of the problem? The 6-pin connector coming from the car only has three cables, too.


There's our problem - you have a reversed ground. Email me directly and I'll reply with instructions on how to relocate the ground


----------



## Katron (Feb 26, 2007)

So no Dice for 650? That is what I gather. If not do I go with BMW set up. No USB for 6 either....Where is the love.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Katron said:


> So no Dice for 650? That is what I gather. If not do I go with BMW set up. No USB for 6 either....Where is the love.


Only the BMW-offered kit is compatible with the 650 at this time.


----------



## Schnitzer (Apr 15, 2002)

*4-pin, no 6-pin*

My DICE kit arrived today. I started to unpack everything when I realized my 5m cable has the 3-pin connector and a 4-pin connector (no 6-pin according to instructions). Was the correct kit shipped to me? I ordered the trunk installation unit and all the packaging says it works with my model (2005 330Ci). Just to be certain, I removed the paneling in the trunk and couldn't find either a 4-pin or 6-pin connector. I found the 3-pin connector but it was bundled with a cable that has a connector that looks like a BNC coaxial connector. No pins.

Does it make a difference if I have the Harmon-Kardon system? Under the panel and mounted to the CD-changer opening (I do not have a CD changer) is a silver piece with 4 ports and 3 cables connected. No idea what that is if not an amp. There is nothing in the detailed instructions concerning this.

Anyone else encounter this?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

The cables you're looking for are wrapped in a big black wrap - you didn't find the right ones.

Here's a good picture from madrussian.com:


----------



## Schnitzer (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks for your help KrisL, but I found those cables in that big black wrap velcro'd together. I see the NAV wires are wrapped similarly but my 330Ci is not equipped with NAV. I ran my hand along the fender behind the CD changer rack and couldn't feel anything.

Is there anyway to disassemble that changer assembly so I can search further along the quarter panel?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Schnitzer said:


> Thanks for your help KrisL, but I found those cables in that big black wrap velcro'd together. I see the NAV wires are wrapped similarly but my 330Ci is not equipped with NAV. I ran my hand along the fender behind the CD changer rack and couldn't feel anything.
> 
> Is there anyway to disassemble that changer assembly so I can search further along the quarter panel?


This picture shows both of the wiring bundles:










You will need the one behind the factory amp.


----------



## bblars (Jan 24, 2002)

I bought a used DICE unit and attempted to install it today. The radio will not let me switch to CD and I am getting no power to the iPod. I am searching through this thread right now for similar problems.

99 m coupe
business radio with cd player


----------



## bblars (Jan 24, 2002)

Tried this with no luck



> Some BMWs are a bit more temperamental than others in recognizing devices. Here's what I recommend:
> 
> 1. Disconnect iPod from cable
> 2. Remove battery cables, negative first
> ...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bblars said:


> Tried this with no luck


Verify you have +12V coming from the center pin in the 3-pin connector in the trunk with the ignition on and that the 2amp inline fuse isn't blow. Otherwise, you may have purchased a non-working kit, I would get in contact with your person who sold it to you.

If you need a replacement module, we have those available on the site so an entire kit isn't needed. We'll even test your old one for you to verify.


----------



## benz5 (Mar 5, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> Has the trunk cable been run throughout the vehicle yet? If not, I would start by plugging in only the HD DICE and seeing if the noise was still present.


Anybody have an idea on how to get rid of ticking and engine noise with a DICE connected through the Sirius tuner passthrough.

Thanks...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

benz5 said:


> Anybody have an idea on how to get rid of ticking and engine noise with a DICE connected through the Sirius tuner passthrough.
> 
> Thanks...


Is the ticking present with only the DICE or only when DICE/Sirius is present?


----------



## benz5 (Mar 5, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> Is the ticking present with only the DICE or only when DICE/Sirius is present?


It is present when both the sirius and Dice are connected. If I take out the sirus box then it goes away. I have tried a noise filter and it made no difference. I really want to have both working..

Thanks...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

benz5 said:


> It is present when both the sirius and Dice are connected. If I take out the sirus box then it goes away. I have tried a noise filter and it made no difference. I really want to have both working..
> 
> Thanks...


it would sound like a bad ground loop with the Sirius. Can you inspect the pins on the 6-pin adapter to make sure all pins are connected and not free?


----------



## deuceCoupe (Feb 3, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> More than likely he has the 10-pin plug upside down. Turn it 180 degrees and plug it back in to get your audio back.


You were SO right :thumbup: He actually told me he had already tried it both ways, until he found out that there were *two* such 10-pin connectors behind the radio... Anyway, thanks for your tireless efforts to help us all, your contribution so far has been extraordinary.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Nivola said:


> Tom,
> 
> I've had consistent issues with the Dice and my TrafficPro. For reference, I have had no issues with either my TrafficPro or 80GB iPod (which is running the most up-to-date software) when used independently.
> 
> ...


Please record the numbers from the bottom of the module and email then to me along with your full name so I can look up your info.


----------



## Nivola (Jun 2, 2002)

tom @ eas said:


> Please record the numbers from the bottom of the module and email then to me along with your full name so I can look up your info.


E-mail sent...


----------



## mikekhoi (Mar 18, 2007)

*firmware upgrade*



tom @ eas said:


> Testing takes time and we're going to make sure it is done correctly. DICE will be performing an exchange if one is needed.
> 
> If you have any questions on your system, please contact me directly at [email protected].


When the firmware upgrade becomes available, will it be possible to download and install the firmware to the device ourselves?

What happens when Apple releases a new version of the firmware that isn't compatible with the device? Would we need to buy new DICE equipment if we wanted to update our IPODs?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

dood said:


> Tom,
> 
> What's the story with your test car? It's been quite a while now and I would like to get my install finished. Are you going to be providing replacement DICE units with the new programming/firmware installed?
> 
> ...


Firmware update is now complete. Email me directly with your full name and we'll make arrangements for reflashing.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mikekhoi said:


> When the firmware upgrade becomes available, will it be possible to download and install the firmware to the device ourselves?
> 
> What happens when Apple releases a new version of the firmware that isn't compatible with the device? Would we need to buy new DICE equipment if we wanted to update our IPODs?


The module will require sending in the module for flashing, it cannot be programmed by the end user. As for predicting compatibility with unreleased Apple products - there is no way we can determine that until testing is completed.

IMO - For Apple to change the dock connector this late in the game would not be a good idea, as there are literally thousands of 3rd part devices that would not be compatible also. Testing is continually being performed both on the bench and in real world (on vehicles).


----------



## gixxer (Oct 18, 2004)

tom @ eas said:


> Firmware update is now complete. Email me directly with your full name and we'll make arrangements for reflashing.


Is this a open campaign to have all current DICE and DICE HD re-flashed with new firmware?

Is there a service bulletin note of some sort that you have posted here or in your EAS Web page about new DICE and DICE HD firmware now available, and whether folk want to get an update based on issue(s) they are having?

Thanks much!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

gixxer said:


> Is this a open campaign to have all current DICE and DICE HD re-flashed with new firmware?
> 
> Is there a service bulletin note of some sort that you have posted here or in your EAS Web page about new DICE and DICE HD firmware now available, and whether folk want to get an update based on issue(s) they are having?
> 
> Thanks much!


If the order was placed through us - we can handle making the arrangements for having the module reflashed. Otherwise, please contact your original seller or DICE directly.


----------



## mercuryboard (Jan 4, 2007)

Best Buy is saying that the DICE systems can potentially fry the radio. They've pulled it from the shelves and now sell something called iSimple by Peripheral Electronics. They make a BMW-specific model for $100. And will install it for $50.

Is there any truth to this DICE stuff or is anybody familiar with iSimple?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mercuryboard said:


> Best Buy is saying that the DICE systems can potentially fry the radio. They've pulled it from the shelves and now sell something called iSimple by Peripheral Electronics. They make a BMW-specific model for $100. And will install it for $50.
> 
> Is there any truth to this DICE stuff or is anybody familiar with iSimple?


Best Buy has never sold the DICE kit before, they are referring to the Dension kit which has been long discontinued. You install the iSimple and you'll be returning it in a few days, it's terrible.

Best Buy is a great place to get a deal on a microwave or washing machine, but I would never go there for audio advice.


----------



## mercuryboard (Jan 4, 2007)

Can DICE fry a radio or anything else? Will there be wires floating around the interior of my E46 Sedan?


----------



## mercuryboard (Jan 4, 2007)

What's the difference between the Radio Interface R17 and the Trunk Interface? Where does the iPod wire come out of on the dash/glovebox?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

mercuryboard said:


> Can DICE fry a radio or anything else? Will there be wires floating around the interior of my E46 Sedan?


No. The wires will be wherever you choose to route them!



mercuryboard said:


> What's the difference between the Radio Interface R17 and the Trunk Interface? Where does the iPod wire come out of on the dash/glovebox?


The radio connection plugs into the back of the radio. The trunk interface plugs into the cd changer plugs behind the left side trunk panel.

From there, you can route the cables anywhere. Tom provides great instructions for running a cable from your trunk to the glove box area with all cables hidden (it's not hard at all).

I'd even venture to say that the radio interface to the glove box isn't significantly harder or easier than the trunk to the glove box. Obviously the radio is a lot closer, but it involves removing your trim, center vents, etc to access the back of the radio.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

We have trunk interface instructions in our knowledgebase: http://www.europeanautosource.com/support-center/index.php

These should answer most questions or contact me directly if you would like additional help.


----------



## leamcorp (Mar 21, 2007)

*Do I have a bad Dice?*

I originally had a Dension Icelink for IPod installed on my glove box. Just this week, I've replaced that unit with a Dice IPod unit (need the AUX port). The problem I'm having is the static noise. Whether I'm playing something or not at all, the static noise is quite distruptive. And when volume goes up, so does the noise.

I've ordered the noise filter from your site and installed that too, but didn't help.

Here's the funny part - it looks like Dension and Dice is using same cable (wish I knew that before replacing the cable), so I re-hook up the Dension unit and NO NOISE. Clean as whistle - with or without the noise filter.

Do I have a bad Dice unit? Help!

Edit - forgot to add, I've splice the noise filter right after the 2amp fuse. Is that correct? I guess it doesn't matter as problem is probably something else.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

leamcorp said:


> I originally had a Dension Icelink for IPod installed on my glove box. Just this week, I've replaced that unit with a Dice IPod unit (need the AUX port). The problem I'm having is the static noise. Whether I'm playing something or not at all, the static noise is quite distruptive. And when volume goes up, so does the noise.
> 
> I've ordered the noise filter from your site and installed that too, but didn't help.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it may be within the DICE unit itself. Email me with your full name and a copy of your post and we'll get it exchanged for you in no time.


----------



## robnyc (Feb 2, 2007)

Tom, 

I installed the R17 DICE unit on my e39 last night, I placed the unit and the ipod on the glove box. However the static and RMP noise is unbearable. I do not have any other electronic devices installed on the car. I know that you recommend a noise filter, I wish this could have been suggested in advance. How do you go about installing this new device. The picture on the link you provide for this just shows a plastic piece with three cables hanging from one side.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

robnyc said:


> Tom,
> 
> I installed the R17 DICE unit on my e39 last night, I placed the unit and the ipod on the glove box. However the static and RMP noise is unbearable. I do not have any other electronic devices installed on the car. I know that you recommend a noise filter, I wish this could have been suggested in advance. How do you go about installing this new device. The picture on the link you provide for this just shows a plastic piece with three cables hanging from one side.


I haven't seen noise from a Radio-interface kit yet. Contact me from your 5-series and let's perform some troubleshooting over the phone. I will need you to have access to the back of the radio before calling.


----------



## SunnyE (Oct 2, 2003)

tom @ eas said:


> Firmware update is now complete. Email me directly with your full name and we'll make arrangements for reflashing.


Tom, 
What is new in the latest firmware - bug fixes, new features ?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

SunnyE said:


> Tom,
> What is new in the latest firmware - bug fixes, new features ?


No new features at this time, but if you are experiencing problems - let me know and we'll get you set up.


----------



## 5seriesBMW (Jun 3, 2006)

Here is my new Dice install in a 530i BMW thanks to Tom from EAS:thumbup:


----------



## JetWiz (Dec 31, 2006)

That looks good...

Here's mine.. Since real estate is at a premium in the Z, I opted for the clutter free cockpit and utilize the steering wheel controls and factory radio for display,,,file server is in the trunk!

:banana:


----------



## benz5 (Mar 5, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> it would sound like a bad ground loop with the Sirius. Can you inspect the pins on the 6-pin adapter to make sure all pins are connected and not free?


Hi,
I inspected the pins and there is one black wire on the DICE side that is free.
On the interface cable from the sirius OEM sirius box there is a striped blue, striped brown, and striped Red. 
On the DICE side there is a RED, BLACK,BLACK, White. One black is left hanging.

Any ideas.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

benz5 said:


> Hi,
> I inspected the pins and there is one black wire on the DICE side that is free.
> On the interface cable from the sirius OEM sirius box there is a striped blue, striped brown, and striped Red.
> On the DICE side there is a RED, BLACK,BLACK, White. One black is left hanging.
> ...


Sure - can you send a snapshot of your connections to my email address at [email protected]?


----------



## sidneyj (Dec 12, 2004)

*A couple questions for those experienced*

I've been procrastinating the purchase but have a couple quick remaining questions:

1.) If I get the i-pod will the sound quality be as good as cd's if I load songs at the highest bit rate or is it still not quite as good as CD's?

2.) If I get a 30GB i-pod that says it has capacity of 7500 songs when loading at the 128 bit rate speed, average of 4 minutes a song etc, how many songs, approx, can I expect to get if I record at the highest bit rate (whatever that is)?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

sidneyj said:


> I've been procrastinating the purchase but have a couple quick remaining questions:
> 
> 1.) If I get the i-pod will the sound quality be as good as cd's if I load songs at the highest bit rate or is it still not quite as good as CD's?
> 
> 2.) If I get a 30GB i-pod that says it has capacity of 7500 songs when loading at the 128 bit rate speed, average of 4 minutes a song etc, how many songs, approx, can I expect to get if I record at the highest bit rate (whatever that is)?


These aren't really DICE related questions, but I'll take a stab at them:

1) An iPod will play several different formats. Standard AAC and MP3 are both lossy compression algorithms - that means that even at the highest bitrate, some audio fidelity is being lost. The highest bitrates tend to compress at about 8:1. There's also AAC Lossless compression which iTunes supports, which is what it sounds - lossless, so nothing is lost - sounds identical to the original cd. This generally compresses at about 2:1.

128bit AAC is somewhere around 11:1 compression.

Now, will you be able to hear the difference between an AAC or MP3 at the highest bitrate and the actual CD (or lossless compression, since they'll sound the same)? I don't know. Everybody's ears are different. Maybe your car speakers can't even reproduce the frequencies that are being "compressed" out.

2) A full 80 minute CD is ~700mb worth of data. Take 700mb and divide it by the compression ratio above... so 700/11 = 63mb for a full CD.

A 30gb ipod is approximately 3000mb, so 3000/63 = 47 full cds. (most audio cds aren't the full 80 minutes, most are more like 50-60, so the actual # of cds you can store is more..).

Hope that helps.


----------



## zevzeg (Feb 18, 2007)

I didn't purchase my DICE unit from EAS.com so Tom wouldn't help me out with the firmware fix for the volume fluctuation, BUT in his defense (as I'm sure he his just doing his job) he did direct me to contact DICE directly. Adam from DICE was my contact. He is sending me out a new unit (zero shipping charge) free of cost to replace my existing "damaged" unit.

Moral of the story: even if you didn't purchase from EAS, contact DICE directly, they are more than happy to help out.

Thanx Tom, appreciate the assistance that you provided.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

zevzeg said:


> I didn't purchase my DICE unit from EAS.com so Tom wouldn't help me out with the firmware fix for the volume fluctuation, BUT in his defense (as I'm sure he his just doing his job) he did direct me to contact DICE directly. Adam from DICE was my contact. He is sending me out a new unit (zero shipping charge) free of cost to replace my existing "damaged" unit.
> 
> Moral of the story: even if you didn't purchase from EAS, contact DICE directly, they are more than happy to help out.
> 
> Thanx Tom, appreciate the assistance that you provided.


Its not that I can't do it for you - DICE already had all of your info since you purchased directly from them . For our own customers, we make the arrangements for them or handle it personally.

Thanks for the feedback - let me know if you should need additional help on the kit or features.


----------



## fill007 (Oct 22, 2004)

*Voice guidance in the Nav seems to be gone?*

Hello,

I purchased the DICE radio connection unit from EAS. Install was very easy, however I notice the Voice in the Nav is gone when guidance is enable. Is this a known issue or setting on my part? I currently have it set to IPOD mode. Thanks


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

fill007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I purchased the DICE radio connection unit from EAS. Install was very easy, however I notice the Voice in the Nav is gone when guidance is enable. Is this a known issue or setting on my part? I currently have it set to IPOD mode. Thanks


Did you instal the radio interface kit? If so, the black 12-pin connector plug was more than likely not plugged back into the radio. Reinsert this plug and your NAV voice will return.


----------



## 5seriesBMW (Jun 3, 2006)

*TIcking noise*

I now have the dice system in approx. mid Feb. I recently notice a ticking noise between song and when the volume is low. Is the a fix for this problem? I notice earlier threads complained about the very same problem. Tom can you h:yikes: elp?


----------



## 2001M3OrientBlu (Jan 16, 2007)

*ticketing noise*

I posted back in Jan - that after the install i had a faint ticking noise that i could really only hear between songs and on very soft songs, which i could live with but recently it has gotten alot worse. Ticking noise has gotten louder so much that its just not worth listening to the ipod. Any help would be appriciated - if i need to rip the unit out and send it back let me know...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

We heard of a local owner with the ticking, however have had a hard time getting his car in in order to inspect. We can either test your modules on the bench or wait until a local vehicle is scheduled in for diagnostics.


----------



## 2001M3OrientBlu (Jan 16, 2007)

Well this weekend im going to pull the glove box off and recheck all the connections as well as in the trunk. If after that it still as bad - ill send the unit in. 

Just in case that i do need to send you all the unit for testing - do you want the cable as well?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

2001M3OrientBlu said:


> Well this weekend im going to pull the glove box off and recheck all the connections as well as in the trunk. If after that it still as bad - ill send the unit in.
> 
> Just in case that i do need to send you all the unit for testing - do you want the cable as well?


Just the module will be necessary.


----------



## alexc (Aug 19, 2006)

*530i DSP + DICE IPOD = massive problems*

I installed the DICE IPod Integration kit for BMW DSP on my 2001 530i with DSP Logic 7 system in last September 2006. The kit was purchased from EAS on August 14, 2006. The order number was 50722.
Over the last six months, I enjoyed listening music :dunno: through IPOD+DICE kit while I have experienced the three problems described below. In spite of the problems, I kept the Dice Kit going as I couldn't give up the joy of listening IPOD music.

 1. Music played fine but the text display on CD1 failed many times. One way to cure this problem is to reset the IPOD. I had to do this at least two to three times a month.

 2. After shutting off the car engine and electrical power, the radio wouldn't go off another 5 minute. Radio display is off but music still goes on for a while. I could have never figured out this problem and ended up using the Radio on/off button to shut it off.

 3. Temperature controller is not working properly. The fan blower speed goes up and down randomly. It finally stopped working last week.

I brought the car to a local BMW dealer to fix the above problem 2 & 3. The dealer was able to fix the problem 3 by replacing the temperature controller unit but couldn't fix the problem 2. They explained to me that the third party DSP device has locked the BMW DSP device communication and they can't get into it. (Even though DICE unit was all disconnected).

I would like ask EAS if they have seen these types of problems and how they fixed them. DICE DSP Kit can be wonderful unit if there are more detailed documents and warning about installing it to DSP equipped BMW. FYI, I had to pay over $400 to fix the temperature controller unit.

Alex


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

alexc said:


> I installed the DICE IPod Integration kit for BMW DSP on my 2001 530i with DSP Logic 7 system in last September 2006. The kit was purchased from EAS on August 14, 2006. The order number was 50722.
> Over the last six months, I enjoyed listening music :dunno: through IPOD+DICE kit while I have experienced the three problems described below. In spite of the problems, I kept the Dice Kit going as I couldn't give up the joy of listening IPOD music.
> 
> 1. Music played fine but the text display on CD1 failed many times. One way to cure this problem is to reset the IPOD. I had to do this at least two to three times a month.
> ...


To begin - you do not have Logic 7, this was introduced in 2004 on the e60.

A few questions for you:

1. Can you describe how text "failed". Does anything appear on the screen at all or does text freeze?

2. This is not normal operation, try removing the DICE module to see if this behavior is still present, if so - the DICE module will need to be replaced under warranty. Since your order was placed through us directly - we can make the necessary arrangements for you.

3. This happened before back in April 06 and was fixed in May 06 - the problem was localized to only e46 and MINI applications. I have not heard of erratic HVAC operation on an e39, but it may be related to a faulty module if you are having problems like in #2. If you dealer claimed that the DICE "locked" into DSP communication - have them put this into writing, it's not possible. The DICE would have nothing to do with HVAC failure - it can only give commands to turn it on or off.

DSP has nothing to do with the problems you are experiencing. If you would like us to inspect your module on a bench for you - contact me directly via email or phone and we can make the necessary arrangements.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Your climate control fan speed changing means you need to replace your final stage resistor. Search the forums for it, it's a rather common failure.


----------



## alexc (Aug 19, 2006)

Dear Tom,

Thanks for your prompt reply. Please find my comment below:

_To begin - you do not have Logic 7, this was introduced in 2004 on the e60. _
>>> My mistake. I confused the 2001 530 with my wife new BMW 750i.

_A few questions for you:

1. Can you describe how text "failed". Does anything appear on the screen at all or does text freeze? _
>>> When it failed, it just displayed track number. Normally it displayed song title and artist name in short text format. But it failed to display these texts periodically.

_2. This is not normal operation, try removing the DICE module to see if this behavior is still present, if so - the DICE module will need to be replaced under warranty. Since your order was placed through us directly - we can make the necessary arrangements for you. _
>>> I will remove the module and send it to your store. I did not remove the Dice module but its power is disconnected and the radio still wouldn't turn off after the engine shut down.

_3. This happened before back in April 06 and was fixed in May 06 - the problem was localized to only e46 and MINI applications. I have not heard of erratic HVAC operation on an e39, but it may be related to a faulty module if you are having problems like in #2. If you dealer claimed that the DICE "locked" into DSP communication - have them put this into writing, it's not possible. The DICE would have nothing to do with HVAC failure - it can only give commands to turn it on or off. _
>>> I am not sure what caused the HVAC operation failure. What I know is that the HAVC operates fine prior to installing the Dice module.

_DSP has nothing to do with the problems you are experiencing. _
>>> I hope you are right. I asked the dealer to disable AUTOLOCK feature and fix the radio shutdown issue. They wrote in their invoice that "UNABLE TO DISABLE AUTOLOCK...AFTER MARKET WIRING TO DSP AMP BRINGS DOWN BUS SYS..." The tech also told that they cannot fix the radio shut off problem with the same reason.

I will try the new module once I receive and will post the result in this forum.

Thanks again for your help.

Alex


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

alexc said:


> Dear Tom,
> 
> Thanks for your prompt reply. Please find my comment below:
> 
> ...


Alex,

Please email me your full name and a copy of your post and we'll get things taken care of for you.


----------



## LOMO34 (Dec 26, 2006)

If my dice unit goes unused for a day or so, the next time I use it it says INIT for a few minutes then the first song on the playlist starts playing with no text and no steering wheel controls. This is resolved by taking my ipod out shutting it off and unplugging then plugging in the cord. Is this common, any suggestions?


----------



## JetWiz (Dec 31, 2006)

LOMO34 said:


> If my dice unit goes unused for a day or so, the next time I use it it says INIT for a few minutes then the first song on the playlist starts playing with no text and no steering wheel controls. This is resolved by taking my ipod out shutting it off and unplugging then plugging in the cord. Is this common, any suggestions?


Ditto....!

What bugs me is I have listened to the first 60 or so songs on the playlist so many times I am getting sick of them.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

LOMO34 said:


> If my dice unit goes unused for a day or so, the next time I use it it says INIT for a few minutes then the first song on the playlist starts playing with no text and no steering wheel controls. This is resolved by taking my ipod out shutting it off and unplugging then plugging in the cord. Is this common, any suggestions?


Sounds like your iPod is going into hibernation mode to conserve power. If so, the iPod needs to be removed and reconnected to the DICE before starting.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

tom @ eas said:


> Sounds like your iPod is going into hibernation mode to conserve power. If so, the iPod needs to be removed and reconnected to the DICE before starting.


The generation of the ipod makes a difference here.

With Gen 5 (Video) and Nano iPods Deep Sleep was replaced by Hibernation, Hibernation is 'better' than Deep Sleep in that when the iPod wakes up it resumes playback from where it was last playing (generally, maybe not on the dice), resuming from Deep Sleep effectively resets the iPod. However Deep Sleep occurs after 36 hours, Hibernation after only 14 hours

With iPods that go into Deep Sleep you can prevent Deep Sleep mode by placing an empty file called _no_deepsleep in the hidden folder "ipod_control\device" on the iPod. This will however prevent the iPod from ever going into Deep Sleep mode which could flatten the battery after a week or two. iPods that undergo Hibernation can not use this mechanism... unfortunately there's no way to prevent hibernation that I know of.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

KrisL said:


> The generation of the ipod makes a difference here.
> 
> With Gen 5 (Video) and Nano iPods Deep Sleep was replaced by Hibernation, Hibernation is 'better' than Deep Sleep in that when the iPod wakes up it resumes playback from where it was last playing (generally, maybe not on the dice), resuming from Deep Sleep effectively resets the iPod. However Deep Sleep occurs after 36 hours, Hibernation after only 14 hours
> 
> With iPods that go into Deep Sleep you can prevent Deep Sleep mode by placing an empty file called _no_deepsleep in the hidden folder "ipod_control\device" on the iPod. This will however prevent the iPod from ever going into Deep Sleep mode which could flatten the battery after a week or two. iPods that undergo Hibernation can not use this mechanism... unfortunately there's no way to prevent hibernation that I know of.


You bring up a good point. This can be a simple text file renamed to eliminate the extension, there's a few programs that will so this for you as as well as other features (reminders, etc,)

I usually don't recommend iPod hacks, unless the end user knows what he is doing - but that is a simple enough one to add. We would hope the iPod is used more often than that - but charging is also a feature for the DICE.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

KrisL said:


> unfortunately there's no way to prevent hibernation that I know of.


I spoke too soon - I found a possible solution (untested)!

If you have a 5th gen iPod, set two daily recurring calendar events (7am & 7pm, for example)... and set calendar alarms to silent. Each time the alarm is triggered, it resets the hibernation count-down...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Good tip! :thumbup:


----------



## JetWiz (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll try it tonight....

See how it works the next few days....


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

from time to time, i would just get no sound, and would try everything, and the only way to fix, would be to reset by removing the cd changer fuse and putting it back.. so after a while, it got annoying, and removed the adapter for the time being.


edit: i reinstalled the Dice, let us see what happens


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

zerock said:


> from time to time, i would just get no sound, and would try everything, and the only way to fix, would be to reset by removing the cd changer fuse and putting it back.. so after a while, it got annoying, and removed the adapter for the time being.
> 
> edit: i reinstalled the Dice, let us see what happens


Please do - we're here to help.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

BimmerFr3aK said:


> i too am having issues with controls
> 
> when i turn on the car- i see CD -
> and then i have to hit the track next. it goes to cd 1-03 and then REVERSES to CD 1-02 and plays... no track info on the radio OR the display. earlier it was displaying track info on the stereo console below the speedometer..
> ...


Alex,

This will be simply too much to explain on the forums - give me a call by phone from your BMW and we'll go over the steps in real time.


----------



## yotoad (Apr 1, 2007)

tom,
just bought a 2003 325i (04.03 build date), and i just got through reading all 31 pages (whew!) of this thread -- it has a business cd without a changer, so i would assume i would use the cd changer option

if i used the radio option would the only place for the iPod be in the glove compartment? i'd like to have easy access to the iPod to switch songs, etc.

right now i'm using an fm modulator and i do like being able to change songs on the fly or playlists on the fly as well as my passengers changing the songs at will -- would the operation be about the same?

also, if i jump on the dice i would love to have that integrated cup holder with the eurotray (with sliding cover) -- that would be the best of both worlds!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

yotoad said:


> tom,
> just bought a 2003 325i (04.03 build date), and i just got through reading all 31 pages (whew!) of this thread -- it has a business cd without a changer, so i would assume i would use the cd changer option
> 
> if i used the radio option would the only place for the iPod be in the glove compartment? i'd like to have easy access to the iPod to switch songs, etc.
> ...


If you went with the R17 kit, the cable length is about 4.5 feet - this will allow placement of the iPod into the glovebox or sunglass holder. If you would like a bit more cable length - we have an extension available as well:

*Extension cable for DICE iPod Dock connector (6 feet)*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=25&products_id=878

This will get the iPod in the center console for when the eurotray arrives. The trunk interface kit will not require an extension cable, but a tiny bit more work to bring the cable up front.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

pazul said:


> Another Paul here --
> 
> My report is similar to yours, with all of the same symptoms & remedies, and the inconsistent pesky ins and outs. I'll get text display, no text display, works OK, then not, then everything works but the album and/or song advance won't work.
> 
> ...


Are there any additional devices installed in the BMW? Also - was the battery disconnected when the kit was installed originally?

Also - I will need your iPod Generation and firmware version.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

hudathunk said:


> The controls on my HU. I never touch the iPod unless I have to retrieve it from glove box, manually turn it off and unplug DICE connector to reinit.


How much time is the vehicle left dormant when this behavior is experienced? Does this happen in the matter of a couple of hours or days?


----------



## yotoad (Apr 1, 2007)

tom, 
thanks for your quick response -- i have read up on the cd changer instructions and think i could get everything figured out with wires (i have fold down seats) -

if i used the radio interface kit, where would the wires be routed?

i'd love to see an install with the radio kit with the ipod in the center console or sunglass holder -- thanks!

i'm almost a believer


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

yotoad said:


> tom,
> thanks for your quick response -- i have read up on the cd changer instructions and think i could get everything figured out with wires (i have fold down seats) -
> 
> if i used the radio interface kit, where would the wires be routed?
> ...


With the radio interface kit - the iPod calbe can be routed to the glovebox or sunglass holder. While it will reach the center console, it's cutting it a bit close on cable length. I would prefer using the trunk interface kit if you prefer to go this route or an extension cable if you prefer the radio interface kit.

We've got you covered for everything you need, let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Na Na said:


> You know, I have the same issues and a few more!
> 1. Anyone have the intermittent background clicking noise?
> 2. How about the inability to adjust the stereo settings (bass, treble, etc.) while using the DICE?
> 3. Occasional difficulty advancing to the next song (via the steering wheel or the stereo controls) instead it i just keeps going back to the beginning of the undesired song, over and over. The only fix is to use the Ipod to move it forward.
> ...


There is no adjustment for an equalizer while using the iPod - this can be adjusted through your radio. A clicking noise is not normal operation and may be related to a defective module.

Was your kit purchased through us? If so, send me a quick email with your full name and a copy of oyur post and we'll make arrangements to have it replaced.


----------



## yotoad (Apr 1, 2007)

excellent -- it might be a couple of weeks ( i have some things under warranty that i need to get fixed first) and then i'm there --

some of these posts concern me about the clicking and the returning of the units, etc. -- what's the return rate of these units?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

yotoad said:


> excellent -- it might be a couple of weeks ( i have some things under warranty that i need to get fixed first) and then i'm there --
> 
> some of these posts concern me about the clicking and the returning of the units, etc. -- what's the return rate of these units?


Very little - the HD units are very good, but not every device is perfect. IF there is a problem, we will work with you to get a working kit for your vehicle in the shortest time possible.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

x3pig said:


> On a related note: I had my DICE iPod kit installed for a few months now. So far my experience is somewhat mixed. On one hand, the kit, when it works allows pretty good control of the iPod, although, I find that the radio text feature is moderately useful given the delay in displaying the text.
> 
> The low point of the solution for me is that from time to time (seems to be random but more or less related to not driving the car for a day or more) the iPod or DICE resets and starts playing iPod songs from the begining of song list. This means that the ALBUM switching mode on iPod does not work properly (moves a few songs seamingly at random). I have to manually take the iPod from the glove box and set it to play ALL albums.
> 
> Anyone has experienced anything similar? Or is it just my iPod / DICE?


Are you using the HD DICE or standard kit? Also, is your X3 equipped with Business CD or Navigation?


----------



## Na Na (Nov 10, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> If so, send me a quick email with your full name and a copy of oyur post and we'll make arrangements to have it replaced.


Thanks Tom. Email sent.
~n


----------



## BimmerFr3aK (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok... figured everything out... got it working. but, there are now new problems.
I ran the wire per tom's suggestion. worked great! wire fed just like you suggested. still, there was a BAD ground loop. so, i unplugged the RCA's and threw a filter on there... no dice (lol wow that was a TERRIBLE and UNINTENDED pun!)...
so, i unplugged the DICE dsp to move the negative terminal to a better ground... bad move. there was NO sound after i plugged it back in!

i donno wtf happened! i unplugged EVERTYTHING, pulled the battery, put the **** back together, and then replugged in the battery,.... still no go. i see the dice display on the dash (song playing, etc, i can tune through HD stations, etc...) but i hear NOTHING, not even the ground loop. no doubt i messed up the DSP converter somehow, or did something else wrong. Bimmerd00d told me i should see a red light on the dsp converter... i see no such light. I took a voltmeter to the wire--its still 12v switched! perfect....
$260 down the drain? or am i just an idiot 
wait--dont answer that last question


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

BimmerFr3aK said:


> Ok... figured everything out... got it working. but, there are now new problems.
> I ran the wire per tom's suggestion. worked great! wire fed just like you suggested. still, there was a BAD ground loop. so, i unplugged the RCA's and threw a filter on there... no dice (lol wow that was a TERRIBLE and UNINTENDED pun!)...
> so, i unplugged the DICE dsp to move the negative terminal to a better ground... bad move. there was NO sound after i plugged it back in!
> 
> ...


Bimmerd00d's referring to an older design DSP converter that is no longer used. You have a newer version that does not have the optical light. Check the DSP connections again or move the connections directly to the battery temporarily to make sure you are getting a clean +12V and ground.

Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## x3pig (Jan 16, 2007)

I have the standard DICE kit hooked up to the Business CD (no NAV, Sat Radio, etc.)


----------



## yotoad (Apr 1, 2007)

Tom, 
will I have to disconnect the battery for sure? do e46 radios have a code -- i don't have mine -- speaking of which, does anyone know where I can find a business CD manual online? -- I found the owners manual for the car, but not for the radio. 

also, in the install pictures, where is the most common place that users are storing the DICE unit if they are installing it in the center console / sunglass holder?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

yotoad said:


> Tom,
> will I have to disconnect the battery for sure? do e46 radios have a code -- i don't have mine -- speaking of which, does anyone know where I can find a business CD manual online? -- I found the owners manual for the car, but not for the radio.
> 
> also, in the install pictures, where is the most common place that users are storing the DICE unit if they are installing it in the center console / sunglass holder?


It's always recommend to remove both battery cables to allow a full initialization, no radio code is needed on e46 radios.

The DICE module can be lpaced behind the dash or underneath the center console depending on iPod location. We have tutorials at the following links:

http://www.europeanautosource.com/support-center/index.php

Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## yotoad (Apr 1, 2007)

tom,
you mentioned the hd units are really good -- do the standard units have updated firmware? i don't need hd radio, just my 6000 songs 
jonathan


----------



## yotoad (Apr 1, 2007)

Alright Tom,

as the monkees say, I'm a believer -- order just placed . . . i plan to install the trunk interface and put it in the center console with the iPod cable in the sunglass holder -- that way i can close it up for stealth action -- i've always had my sunglasses elsewhere anyway and my iPod in that location (i just traded my 1993 325i for a 2003 325i and what a difference a decade makes!)

is the iPod cable long enough for me to have some slack (i.e. bring it out of the sunglass holder and select songs either for me or the passenger?) also, is the dock connector the standard width? i have my iPod in a vaja case and some dock connectors don't like the case.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

yotoad said:


> Alright Tom,
> 
> as the monkees say, I'm a believer -- order just placed . . . i plan to install the trunk interface and put it in the center console with the iPod cable in the sunglass holder -- that way i can close it up for stealth action -- i've always had my sunglasses elsewhere anyway and my iPod in that location (i just traded my 1993 325i for a 2003 325i and what a difference a decade makes!)
> 
> is the iPod cable long enough for me to have some slack (i.e. bring it out of the sunglass holder and select songs either for me or the passenger?) also, is the dock connector the standard width? i have my iPod in a vaja case and some dock connectors don't like the case.


The dock connector is standard, but may not fit the Vaja case. I'm going to send a docking with a smaller connector so the case can be retained while in use (have a few left before switching to the automotive-grade design). Otherwise, you'll have plenty of cable length to reach anywhere in the vehicle you like.


----------



## yotoad (Apr 1, 2007)

is the smaller connector lesser quality? i'd much rather have a connector that can hold up to a lot of use than anything less . . . 

incidentally i had this same issue with the Monster FM modulator I am currently using and i had to take the iPod out of the case and then fish the connector through the vaja case, connect it, and then put the iPod back in the case -- that solution works fine, if I need to take the iPod out, I just have to slide it out of the case first.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

yotoad said:


> is the smaller connector lesser quality? i'd much rather have a connector that can hold up to a lot of use than anything less . . .
> 
> incidentally i had this same issue with the Monster FM modulator I am currently using and i had to take the iPod out of the case and then fish the connector through the vaja case, connect it, and then put the iPod back in the case -- that solution works fine, if I need to take the iPod out, I just have to slide it out of the case first.


NO difference in quality - just changed suppliers along the lifespan of the unit.


----------



## shantanu_p (Apr 4, 2007)

I bought a DICE kit and trying to install my 03 coupe myself. My car doesn't seem to recognise the box at all... i did the following using suggestions from this thread: 

1) check the wire (bmw side) for voltage using multimeter. everything seems ok
2) disconnecting the battery by removing the positive side cable and grounding it. 

do i really have to remove both the cables or is it more likely i received a defective kit?

thanks in advance


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

shantanu_p said:


> I bought a DICE kit and trying to install my 03 coupe myself. My car doesn't seem to recognise the box at all... i did the following using suggestions from this thread:
> 
> 1) check the wire (bmw side) for voltage using multimeter. everything seems ok
> 2) disconnecting the battery by removing the positive side cable and grounding it.
> ...


Is this a radio or trunk interface kit? Some BMWs are known to be stubborn on the initialization process, which is why we recommend removing both battery cables when installing.

If this is a trunk interface kit, check the 2amp fuse in the harness to see if it has blown. Also all DIP switches should be in the OFF position.


----------



## shantanu_p (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks Tom!!

It's a trunk interface kit. I did check the fuse which works correctly.

I found it is hard to remove both the cables from the battery...but I guess i have to figure out a way to do that. I see two cables(one thicker than other) going into the positive terminal. which one should i remove??



tom @ eas said:


> Is this a radio or trunk interface kit? Some BMWs are known to be stubborn on the initialization process, which is why we recommend removing both battery cables when installing.
> 
> If this is a trunk interface kit, check the 2amp fuse in the harness to see if it has blown. Also all DIP switches should be in the OFF position.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

shantanu_p said:


> Thanks Tom!!
> 
> It's a trunk interface kit. I did check the fuse which works correctly.
> 
> I found it is hard to remove both the cables from the battery...but I guess i have to figure out a way to do that. I see two cables(one thicker than other) going into the positive terminal. which one should i remove??


You battery is in the trunk on the passenger side, both cables will need to be removed.


----------



## Getsmmr (May 9, 2005)

Tom,

Why is there an option to include "IPOD Docking Cable" for an additional $39 on the HD radio? Does the kit not include the plug that goes into the IPOD?

Thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Getsmmr said:


> Tom,
> 
> Why is there an option to include "IPOD Docking Cable" for an additional $39 on the HD radio? Does the kit not include the plug that goes into the IPOD?
> 
> Thanks!


The HD DICE is presented as a High Definition Receiver with iPod support, the iPod-specific cable is additional with this model. The standard DICE kit already includes the cable.


----------



## yotoad (Apr 1, 2007)

Tom,
it took me about 2 hours for the install, but it was relatively easy to use with the tutorials on line -- the only issue was how to get the ipod cable to the DICE module through the small holes in the center console -- it turns out it was a just a tight squeeze. 

i haven't heard the clicking sounds yet that others have described . . . is this a common problem? i'll keep you posted if i notice it being really loud

also, EVERYTHING WORKS AS PROMISED -- i get the best of both worlds -- controls on both the iPod and the Bimmer -- thank you for your help


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

yotoad said:


> Tom,
> it took me about 2 hours for the install, but it was relatively easy to use with the tutorials on line -- the only issue was how to get the ipod cable to the DICE module through the small holes in the center console -- it turns out it was a just a tight squeeze.
> 
> i haven't heard the clicking sounds yet that others have described . . . is this a common problem? i'll keep you posted if i notice it being really loud
> ...


Depends - sometimes the clicking is the iPod's Clickwheel setting set to ON, other times we're reported it is the module. Unfortunately, we have not had a local vehicle with the problem to see for ourselves, most kits to not exhibit this behavior.

Glad you are up and running - this will definitely be the most used item in your BMW.


----------



## yotoad (Apr 1, 2007)

Tom,
incidentally i was listening to some quieter music and heard the digital clicking today -- it's not terribly loud, but if you listen for it it's there -- should i turn off the clickwheel with the ipod diagnostics?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

yotoad said:


> Tom,
> incidentally i was listening to some quieter music and heard the digital clicking today -- it's not terribly loud, but if you listen for it it's there -- should i turn off the clickwheel with the ipod diagnostics?


No need to go into diagnostic mode to turn off Clickwheel sounds. This is within your SETTINGS menu.


----------



## pazul (Mar 3, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> How much time is the vehicle left dormant when this behavior is experienced? Does this happen in the matter of a couple of hours or days?


Tom,

Thanks for your interest in the post -- I'm happy to report that after some careful testing, I've found a few "best practices" in using the DICE product with my iPod (30g with video). Hopefully this will help others experiencing random quirks and so forth.

I should say first that I did the install exactly as specified in the instructions from DICE, with battery disconnected. No problems there. Also, I elected to leave my iPod connected in the trunk instead of routing into the car interior (I don't want to be tempted to fiddle with the iPod interface while driving -- this forces me to manually advance through the list of albums, but I prefer that to the potential danger factor).

In terms of best practice, here's what I've found:

1) 
By far the *best* practice seems to be shutting off the stereo dash unit before shutting off the car -- and switching it on manually for use after I start the car -- each and every time. Hitting the on/off button in this way seems to allow the iPod/DICE unit to remember a) where it last left off in the play routine, and b) the program settings: button 1 continues to advance songs; button 3 advances albums, and the text display for songs (not albums) continues to work perfectly. I've done the radio off/on routine for about a week now, and I've had virutally no problems. It took me only a short while to get into the habit of doing this. I usually get an INIT sequence indicator first, then it's situation normal within a minute, or less.

*Note* that I am not shutting off the iPod manually when I switch off the car ignition; I leave the unit in the trunk, and I assume the iPod shuts itself off by going to sleep. If I *do* for some reason disconnect the iPod, I think I have found that it will go through a longer INIT sequence on powering up the in-dash stereo unit; I think after that, I've been resetting the display program (button 6, then 4) for text display to resume.

2) 
The only other finding I can relate is that all of the above is true if the car sits for a few hours. If the car is parked overnight (say, 10 hours or more), I often find that the iPod will start with Album 1, Track 1, instead of where play last stopped. All else (program settings and button functions) seem to work fine, however. So, not a big deal.

So, I'm basically enjoying the unit, steering wheel controls and in-dash display now, with (so far) consistent results. 

Hope that helps some users.

Paul


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

pazul said:


> Here is a reply to Tom's post (#775) -- same info is posted here ONLY for reference -- (please post replies to the other thread as indicated):
> 
> I'm happy to report that after some careful testing, I've found a few "best practices" in using the DICE product with my iPod (30g with video). Hopefully this will help others experiencing random quirks and so forth.
> 
> ...


You're 100***37; correct.

This only happens on 99-01 Blaupunkt manufactured radios, later models do not have this issue and will pause the iPod when the source is changed or when the vehicle is shut down. If you have one of the earlier Blaupunkt units - change sources (AM/FM/CD player) or turn off the radio before turning the vehicle off to give the iPod the "kill" signal.



pazul said:


> 2)
> The only other finding I can relate is that all of the above is true if the car sits for a few hours. If the car is parked overnight (say, 10 hours or more), I often find that the iPod will start with Album 1, Track 1, instead of where play last stopped. All else (program settings and button functions) seem to work fine, however. So, not a big deal.


The iPod is going into Hibernation mode and them cutting off communication from the dock connector. When this happens, all "bookmarks" are lost and the iPod will start from the beginning.

Thanks for the feedback! :thumbup:


----------



## yotoad (Apr 1, 2007)

Tom,
the clicking noise is not with the iPod wheel -- i have that turned off -- this sounds like digital noise just coming through the line . . .


----------



## JetWiz (Dec 31, 2006)

Quick question...and not to jump off-topic.... I have started experiencing a sharp "whining" similiar to the sound of a dental drill spooling up (and just as annoying...)...it's almost a "whistle".

It seems to run in tandem with the RPMs of the engine...high RPM = loud whining...low RPM = low whining.... it's only when I have the iPod (DICE) selected as my input... CD & Radio are fine with no whining...

Wierd part is I have had the DICE unit installed for a couple of months but this just started in the last week or two. So annoying now that I have gone back to listening to the CD player....

(I have DSP so there is the DSP kit installed as well...)

any ideas? :dunno:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

yotoad said:


> Tom,
> the clicking noise is not with the iPod wheel -- i have that turned off -- this sounds like digital noise just coming through the line . . .


A tiny bit of digital noise is normal, this is present even with the OEM CD Changer and should be inaudible during music playback.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

JetWiz said:


> Quick question...and not to jump off-topic.... I have started experiencing a sharp "whining" similiar to the sound of a dental drill spooling up (and just as annoying...)...it's almost a "whistle".
> 
> It seems to run in tandem with the RPMs of the engine...high RPM = loud whining...low RPM = low whining.... it's only when I have the iPod (DICE) selected as my input... CD & Radio are fine with no whining...
> 
> ...


Does it sound like the iPod's HDD spooling up?


----------



## JetWiz (Dec 31, 2006)

> Does it sound like the iPod's HDD spooling up?


No, and I've switched iPods and it does the same thing....it's in syc with the accelerater pedal. I can make it whine just sitting at a stop light and rev-ing the engine..

It's not subtle or in the background...it's a very prominant noise. So much so that you simply cannot listen to it.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

JetWiz said:


> No, and I've switched iPods and it does the same thing....it's in syc with the accelerater pedal. I can make it whine just sitting at a stop light and rev-ing the engine..
> 
> It's not subtle or in the background...it's a very prominant noise. So much so that you simply cannot listen to it.


It's either a ground loop or related to the module itself. Have you tried using a Ground Loop isolator on the power wire of the harness?


----------



## JetWiz (Dec 31, 2006)

> Have you tried using a Ground Loop isolator on the power wire of the harness?


No, what is that? (begs the next question, how I install one....or simulate one installed to see if it fixes it ?)

Still wouldn't explain the fact that it worked great for almost 2 months and now I'm having the problem....

:dunno:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

JetWiz said:


> No, what is that? (begs the next question, how I install one....or simulate one installed to see if it fixes it ?)
> 
> Still wouldn't explain the fact that it worked great for almost 2 months and now I'm having the problem....
> 
> :dunno:


Some BMWs are more sensitive to engine noise than others. Here is a link to the version we offer on the website:

*12 Amp Power Noise Filter*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_69_135_171&products_id=309


----------



## JetWiz (Dec 31, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> Some BMWs are more sensitive to engine noise than others. Here is a link to the version we offer on the website:
> 
> *12 Amp Power Noise Filter*
> http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_69_135_171&products_id=309


Still wouldn't explain the fact that it worked great for almost 2 months and now I'm having the problem....


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

JetWiz said:


> Still wouldn't explain the fact that it worked great for almost 2 months and now I'm having the problem....


Without looking at your vehicle or the DICE module - I can't give a solution. Let's give the Noise filter a try.


----------



## JetWiz (Dec 31, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> Without looking at your vehicle or the DICE module - I can't give a solution. Let's give the Noise filter a try.


order #52876 placed....


----------



## Getsmmr (May 9, 2005)

*IPOD/DICE Set Up Tips*



KrisL said:


> Peter... No, you can't search artists by Alpha. I simply created an "All songs" playlist... easy to do, you may want to do the same.


Tom, Is there a way to add some IPOD tips to the first page of the thread that apply to all users?

Overall, the HD Dice unit I installed this weekend was a huge success:thumbup: . The sound quality is incredible, and it's just so great to have all my music with me rather than listening to the same 10 songs repeat on Sirius.

However, the instructions really need to include some tips on setting up the IPOD so that it functions well with the DICE unit.

1.) IPOD cannot be in shuffle mode - hitting next on BMW will simply make the IPOD pick a random song.

2.) ALBUM functionality is *only* within a given playlist, not across the entire IPOD library, thus.....

3.) Make a single playlist with ALL your music so that you can get to it when connected to DICE.

4.) Use either a numeric or alphabetical naming system for your playlists ie. 1 - ALL MUSIC, 2 - ROCK, 3 - HIP HOP, 4 - JAZZ, etc so that you have some idea of what is going to play when you select a particular playlist.

5.) Make sure you have album names associated with all your music files.

6.) On NAV units, select CD 6, Track 6 to properly display text from IPOD.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Unfortunately, it seems you cannot edit posts any longer. We'll see if we can get a moderator to add those in.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

tom @ eas said:


> Unfortunately, it seems you cannot edit posts any longer. We'll see if we can get a moderator to add those in.


Tom,

Reply to this thread with the text of what you'd like the first post to say.. and I'll replace the text of the first post with your new reply.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

KrisL said:


> Tom,
> 
> Reply to this thread with the text of what you'd like the first post to say.. and I'll replace the text of the first post with your new reply.


Kris,

Thanks - we'll make a post with some DICE tips for front page submittal. :thumbup:


----------



## jdoug (Oct 17, 2006)

I bought a DICE unit for my wife's 525 Wagon and have been generally pleased with it. I've had no interference problems. Sound is very good. Sometimes we have problems with it getting stuck on "INIT" and also sometimes it doesn't remember where it was when last turned off. But, overall I really like it.

Now I'm getting rid of my 97 540i for a 02 M3. The M3 has the premium HK radio in it. I don't know if this is DSP or not. I expect I can get a DICE for this as well. I see there is also a BMW kit which sounds like it does the same function. Any opinions on which is better, the DICE or BMW kit? Any feature comparisons available? It looks like the BMW kit doesn't require to run a cable from the trunk to up front. This was a bit of a hassle on the 525i.

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jdoug said:


> I bought a DICE unit for my wife's 525 Wagon and have been generally pleased with it. I've had no interference problems. Sound is very good. Sometimes we have problems with it getting stuck on "INIT" and also sometimes it doesn't remember where it was when last turned off. But, overall I really like it.
> 
> Now I'm getting rid of my 97 540i for a 02 M3. The M3 has the premium HK radio in it. I don't know if this is DSP or not. I expect I can get a DICE for this as well. I see there is also a BMW kit which sounds like it does the same function. Any opinions on which is better, the DICE or BMW kit? Any feature comparisons available? It looks like the BMW kit doesn't require to run a cable from the trunk to up front. This was a bit of a hassle on the 525i.
> 
> ...


The BMW kit and DICE have the same core functions (steering wheel/radio control), iPod charging and direct iPod connection), the DICE goes a bit further in features:

- Text display on your radio or navigation display
- unlimited Playlists (BMW kit is limited to only 5)
- ability to browse by song, album or Playlist
- Full control of iPod's Clickwheel (BMW kit locks out the wheel)
- Retains display on iPod (BMW kit places a logo in place)
- Integrated AUX input
- All iPod features are still functional (highest rated songs, play count, on-the-go playlists, etc)

This is the kit you'll need:

*DICE iPod Integration Kit for BMW*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=268

Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## jdoug (Oct 17, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> The BMW kit and DICE have the same core functions (steering wheel/radio control), iPod charging and direct iPod connection), the DICE goes a bit further in features:
> 
> - Text display on your radio or navigation display
> - unlimited Playlists (BMW kit is limited to only 5)
> ...


That's enough. I don't want to give up text display and don't like they lock out click wheel.

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Sonoman707 (Oct 21, 2004)

I currently have the XM Direct Sat. Radio unit and use the Blitzsafe Adapter on the CD Changer interface in the back of my '04 X3. 

I have display and controls over the XM unit from the dash/steering wheel.

Is possible to add the DICE and maintain the XM Direct unit?

There is a Blitzsafe Adapter that has the pass thru if you also have\want to use a CD Changer - would this suffice to connect the DICE?

Thanks

(PS - I did search on this - but didn't find a difinitive answer.)


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Sonoman707 said:


> I currently have the XM Direct Sat. Radio unit and use the Blitzsafe Adapter on the CD Changer interface in the back of my '04 X3.
> 
> I have display and controls over the XM unit from the dash/steering wheel.
> 
> ...


The DICE is compatible, but you will have to plug into the connections at the Blitzsafe's SLD01 module in the cargo area, rather than the center console. This is the kit you need:

This is the kit you need:

*DICE iPod Integration Kit for BMW*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=268

Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## 2001M3OrientBlu (Jan 16, 2007)

I just sent you an Email Tom


----------



## leamcorp (Mar 21, 2007)

I've placed an order on 4/4 and I still haven't received anything (ipod kit). I've also filled out contact us form on your site, but still nothing. Could you let me know what is happening? Its same email and my id.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Late night reply!


----------



## Sonoman707 (Oct 21, 2004)

tom @ eas said:


> The DICE is compatible, but you will have to plug into the connections at the Blitzsafe's SLD01 module in the cargo area, rather than the center console. This is the kit you need:
> 
> This is the kit you need:
> 
> ...


Cool... does the kit above include a cable to connect the DICE unit to the SLD01 on the Blitzsafe?

Thanks.


----------



## pras (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Happy with Dice So Far...*

I just purchased the dice module for my '04 330 coupe from Tom at EAS. The unit arrived one day after I placed the order, now thats quick delivery.

I didnt bother to wire the harness through the cabin, I prefer to leave the ipod in the trunk...its less distracting. The sound quality is outstanding but it does the controls take a little getting used to. Havent heard any 'clicking' or whining noise yet and hope it stays that way.

Overall, Im quite happy with it. The instructions were very clear especially since Im pretty new to this DIY stuff.

P r a s


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Sonoman707 said:


> Cool... does the kit above include a cable to connect the DICE unit to the SLD01 on the Blitzsafe?
> 
> Thanks.


The SLD01 module has the wires already built in, no other wires are needed.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

pras said:


> I just purchased the dice module for my '04 330 coupe from Tom at EAS. The unit arrived one day after I placed the order, now thats quick delivery.
> 
> I didnt bother to wire the harness through the cabin, I prefer to leave the ipod in the trunk...its less distracting. The sound quality is outstanding but it does the controls take a little getting used to. Havent heard any 'clicking' or whining noise yet and hope it stays that way.
> 
> ...


Glad you're up and running! Let me know if you have any questions on features.


----------



## vp1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Climate control shutting down*

I am having a problem with the climate control periodically shutting down after this system was installed - Is there any solution to this problem? I have a 2003 325i.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

vp1 said:


> I am having a problem with the climate control periodically shutting down after this system was installed - Is there any solution to this problem? I have a 2003 325i.


This was a problem that happened about a year ago and was solved with updated firmware. Where was your kit purchased from?


----------



## patdosa (Apr 23, 2007)

*Latest Firmware version that solves Clicking noise?*

Hi,
I'm having the same clicking noise problem (like many others) with my DICE module and I've exchanged it once already with DICE, but noise is still there. I was told that the DICE engineers know of the problem and are currently working on a fix. So I'm waiting for that, which I was told may be rolled out in about 2 weeks.

In the meanwhile, I was told by DICE customer service that the latest firmware is "A0046". My question is how do I find out what firmware version I have in my unit?

Thanks in advance.

P.S. The clicking occurs consistently throughout playback, including with each step the text scrolls on the display. But it also occurs in direct response to pressing the volume controls on steering wheel and pressing the song selector buttons on the steering wheel. For example, if you press and hold either of the volume buttons, the clicking occurs in rapid fire mode.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

patdosa said:


> Hi,
> I'm having the same clicking noise problem (like many others) with my DICE module and I've exchanged it once already with DICE, but noise is still there. I was told that the DICE engineers know of the problem and are currently working on a fix. So I'm waiting for that, which I was told may be rolled out in about 2 weeks.
> 
> In the meanwhile, I was told by DICE customer service that the latest firmware is "A0046". My question is how do I find out what firmware version I have in my unit?
> ...


We're heard of the problem on a few vehicles, however have been unsuccessful locating a local vehicle with the problem for diagnostics. I'm not sure why a technician gave an ETA if the issue hasn't been seen in person yet.

If you are local to the Orange County area, we can schedule you in and take a look at the problem firsthand, PM me directly to make an appointment.


----------



## patdosa (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks Tom for the offer,
but I am in northern california. Do you have any suggestions about how to find out what firmware version i have?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

patdosa said:


> Thanks Tom for the offer,
> but I am in northern california. Do you have any suggestions about how to find out what firmware version i have?


Email me directly at [email protected] with the numbers from the bottom of your module.


----------



## yotoad (Apr 1, 2007)

Tom,
the digital clicking noise is definitely noticeable, but only when the text is scrolling -- when i turn it off, then everything is fine. what's your advice?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

yotoad said:


> Tom,
> the digital clicking noise is definitely noticeable, but only when the text is scrolling -- when i turn it off, then everything is fine. what's your advice?


If it is the same problem as the last poster, we need to see a vehicle with the issue beforehand in order to diagnose the problem. Was the problem present from the start or happen later on?


----------



## yotoad (Apr 1, 2007)

It happened at the very beginning


----------



## x3ronnie (Jan 5, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> Yes, total cable length is 15 feet to reach the cabin area - plenty of length.


Excellent! Thanks again Tom. You are the man.:thumbup:


----------



## daddykane (May 1, 2007)

*Troubleshooting Help*

Hi Tom,

I recently purchased the DICE to install in my 02" 330CI with NAV. I am using a 30GB video ipod with it. After the install, I only get audio from the right channel. The other problem is that the track titles display on the speed calling screen, not where the track listings usually are. I don't know if this is normal but I can't use my nav map display. I can't get the speed calling screen to go away. Help me please. Thanks Tom.

-Daddykane


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

daddykane said:


> HThe other problem is that the track titles display on the speed calling screen, not where the track listings usually are. I don't know if this is normal but I can't use my nav map display. I can't get the speed calling screen to go away. Help me please. Thanks Tom.
> -Daddykane


As for this problem, select CD 6, then hit > until you get to track 6.

Now return to CD1. All will be well .


----------



## cowombat (May 21, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> We have plenty of Aussie BMWs running DICE kits, you shouldn't be the exception. What generation iPod and firmware version are you running?


Tom, I have a 4GB Nano running 1.3.1 software (current version according to the Apple website). Regards, David


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

cowombat said:


> Tom, I have a 4GB Nano running 1.3.1 software (current version according to the Apple website). Regards, David


Before going futher, let's try reinitializing the system. Perform these steps exactly:

1. Disconnect iPod from cable
2. Remove battery cables, negative first
3. Touch battery cable terminals together (away from battery) for +5 seconds, a small spark is normal as this is stored power draining from the system. 
4. Allow cables to remain disconnected for about 5-7 minutes
5. Reconnect battery cables onto battery, negative last. 
6. Reboot iPod by pressing on MENU and CENTER buttons for +5 seconds and then reconnecting to the DICE cable after the reboot process is completed.

Let me know if these steps correct the problem.


----------



## cowombat (May 21, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> Before going futher, let's try reinitializing the system. Perform these steps exactly:
> 
> 1. Disconnect iPod from cable
> 2. Remove battery cables, negative first
> ...


Thanks Tom - this cured it! Very happy  Maybe you could add this more detailed methodology to the instruction sheet for installation. Could avoid some downstream issues like this for other installers.


----------



## diamedic (Sep 23, 2006)

*2000 E46 - Ground Loop?*

So, a bit of a complicated question, but I can't find answers for this within this thread or elsewhere.
I have a 2000 323i, which I wanted to add SIRIUS and the DICE kit to, so I upgraded the factory Business CD - to the E53 version, I believe. I installed the SIRIUS kit (OEM). I ordered the DICE iPod integration kit directly from DICE around the same time, and I attached it to the SIRIUS box in the trunk using the adapter cable. In addition, I have installed the OEM Bluetooth kit. Instead of using the built in speaker below the dash for the Bluetooth audio, I have rerouted the audio through the Business CD - it required pulling apart the smaller connector in the dash that connects the CD Changer cable to the Business CD, and splicing pins 3 and 8 on that cable to the speaker connector for the existing under-dash speaker. It also required a splice from the cell cable in the armrest-area console to the main connector for the Business CD behind the dash - but I suspect this component is uninvolved. The Bluetooth works perfectly, and the SIRIUS works perfectly. In the process of rewiring the cable from the "CD Changer" to the stereo, there was a connector in either pin three or pin eight - and it looked like a ground. I'm assuming that the removal of this cable to make room for the Bluetooth setup is the root of the problem I am about to describe.
With the DICE kit, when the engine is running (but never with the key in the "1" position), there is a clicking noise when the car is idling, and an accelerator-dependant hum when the car is moving. The click and hum have no relation to the text on the screen. The click and hum are present no matter how the wiring is run - it currently comes from the trunk, along the floorboard on the driver's side, and under the dash to where the unit sits. The click and hum were still present with all the DICE cabling and the iPod just sitting in the trunk while the car was moving or idling. I have also tried running the cable along the passenger side with the same results. Dealing directly with DICE, I switched the unit out in March of this year for a new unit, and the problem remains. I have also tried a separate adapter cable between the SIRIUS and the DICE with a 15 amp "Noise Filter" spliced in, and the problem remains. In addition, I previously had the exact same setup, but with the USA Spec unit, and the problem was the same. I have the Harmon-Kardon Stereo, if that adds anything.
Is there anything I can do to fix this? I would be willing to buy the appropriate parts. If the removed "ground" (if that's really what it is) is the problem, is there another place I could attach it? I have been looking at the BMW TIS online, but I can't seem to find any answers.
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

diamedic said:


> So, a bit of a complicated question, but I can't find answers for this within this thread or elsewhere.
> I have a 2000 323i, which I wanted to add SIRIUS and the DICE kit to, so I upgraded the factory Business CD - to the E53 version, I believe. I installed the SIRIUS kit (OEM). I ordered the DICE iPod integration kit directly from DICE around the same time, and I attached it to the SIRIUS box in the trunk using the adapter cable. In addition, I have installed the OEM Bluetooth kit. Instead of using the built in speaker below the dash for the Bluetooth audio, I have rerouted the audio through the Business CD - it required pulling apart the smaller connector in the dash that connects the CD Changer cable to the Business CD, and splicing pins 3 and 8 on that cable to the speaker connector for the existing under-dash speaker. It also required a splice from the cell cable in the armrest-area console to the main connector for the Business CD behind the dash - but I suspect this component is uninvolved. The Bluetooth works perfectly, and the SIRIUS works perfectly. In the process of rewiring the cable from the "CD Changer" to the stereo, there was a connector in either pin three or pin eight - and it looked like a ground. I'm assuming that the removal of this cable to make room for the Bluetooth setup is the root of the problem I am about to describe.
> With the DICE kit, when the engine is running (but never with the key in the "1" position), there is a clicking noise when the car is idling, and an accelerator-dependant hum when the car is moving. The click and hum have no relation to the text on the screen. The click and hum are present no matter how the wiring is run - it currently comes from the trunk, along the floorboard on the driver's side, and under the dash to where the unit sits. The click and hum were still present with all the DICE cabling and the iPod just sitting in the trunk while the car was moving or idling. I have also tried running the cable along the passenger side with the same results. Dealing directly with DICE, I switched the unit out in March of this year for a new unit, and the problem remains. I have also tried a separate adapter cable between the SIRIUS and the DICE with a 15 amp "Noise Filter" spliced in, and the problem remains. In addition, I previously had the exact same setup, but with the USA Spec unit, and the problem was the same. I have the Harmon-Kardon Stereo, if that adds anything.
> Is there anything I can do to fix this? I would be willing to buy the appropriate parts. If the removed "ground" (if that's really what it is) is the problem, is there another place I could attach it? I have been looking at the BMW TIS online, but I can't seem to find any answers.
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


First thing I would try is unplugging the Sirius module and testing with the DICE first so you are troubleshooting only one device. If the noise is still there, relocate the DICE module to another area to see if this rids of the noise.


----------



## diamedic (Sep 23, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> First thing I would try is unplugging the Sirius module and testing with the DICE first so you are troubleshooting only one device. If the noise is still there, relocate the DICE module to another area to see if this rids of the noise.


Tom-
Thanks for the help. In writing that message, I forgot to add that I have already tried to connect the DICE directly, and that the module has been relocated both with and without the SIRIUS in the loop.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

diamedic said:


> Tom-
> Thanks for the help. In writing that message, I forgot to add that I have already tried to connect the DICE directly, and that the module has been relocated both with and without the SIRIUS in the loop.


But if the Ground Loop Isolator (GLI) was installed in the Sirius-to-DICE cable (slave cable), this would have been removed when the Sirius was taken out of the loop.

Try again with the GLI installed on the 3-pin harness coming from the vehicle.


----------



## diamedic (Sep 23, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> But if the Ground Loop Isolator (GLI) was installed in the Sirius-to-DICE cable (slave cable), this would have been removed when the Sirius was taken out of the loop.
> 
> Try again with the GLI installed on the 3-pin harness coming from the vehicle.


I'm not sure what you're saying - when I had the unit directly connected (with the same problems) - the DICE was plugged into the CD changer cable in the trunk. You're saying I should put the noise eliminator between the DICE and the cable to the (headunit with the SIRIUS disconnected)?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

diamedic said:


> I'm not sure what you're saying - when I had the unit directly connected (with the same problems) - the DICE was plugged into the CD changer cable in the trunk. You're saying I should put the noise eliminator between the DICE and the cable to the (headunit with the SIRIUS disconnected)?


The GLI needs to be upstream of the device you believe is causing the engine whine. If the while is still present with the Sirius removed, it is either related to the vehicle or the device itself.

Since you have already tested with the Sirius removed and relocated the DICE module, the GLI should be spliced into the power wire of the DICE harness.


----------



## jimmelo (May 19, 2007)

ok newbie question
I have a 2002 330 Ci convertible. It has the premium and sport package installed. The stereo is a single CD (I have no idea about these business CD's, or do I have one with this car and I just don't know it????) No CD changer, XM, Nav, or anything else. Not sure about bluetooth either, but I don't use it if I do have it. Not sure if mine is early or late 2002. I guess I could ask the dealer to run my vin. It sounds like I can install DICE. 

Is there a specific DICE model I need to order? 
If so what should I look at on my radio to make sure I order the right DICE for the right radio? 
My radio doesn't have a lock out code Right (I seem to recall reading that in this post)?
Does my radio automatically have the CD changer harness in the trunk?
Is it that much harder to install directly to the Head Unit instead of the trunk? I don't mind splicing wires and somehow I would like to keep the cable lengths down i.e. possible interference, etc. 
Is there a place to at least read a DIY install for a 2002 330 cic directly at the head unit and not the trunk so I can make that decision?
Will I be able to get track info displayed on my head unit?

Overall this thing sounds pretty cool and looking forward to ordering one.

And BTW Tom after reading all these posts I have to say, without even ordering your product yet, you hare by far one of the most amazing customer service rep around.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jimmelo said:


> ok newbie question
> I have a 2002 330 Ci convertible. It has the premium and sport package installed. The stereo is a single CD (I have no idea about these business CD's, or do I have one with this car and I just don't know it????) No CD changer, XM, Nav, or anything else. Not sure about bluetooth either, but I don't use it if I do have it. Not sure if mine is early or late 2002. I guess I could ask the dealer to run my vin. It sounds like I can install DICE.
> 
> Is there a specific DICE model I need to order?
> ...


Jim,

Thanks for the feedback, good to know we're doing our job! Your My02 3-series is equipped with what is called "Business CD", you are 100% compatible for the DICE kit.

All US-bound BMWs are prewired for a CD Changer, yours is too. The DICe can be attached either at the radio (removing the radio for the connection) or use the CD changer connections in the trunk and wire the iPod to the cabin area (15-foot cable length for this).

Either install is simple, we offer the 2 options so you can choose what is best for you.

The DICE iPod Kit offers steering wheel control as well as ID3 text and charging of your iPod. Full CD Quality can be expected after installation. There's even an integrated AUX port for other devices.

We have tutorials at the following links:

http://www.europeanautosource.com/support-center/index.php

Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## jimmelo (May 19, 2007)

I didn't see anything about installing Dice directly AT the radio, only cd changer in the trunk. Do you have a DIY for that, or at least instructions somewhere so I can at least get an idea of what it entails.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jimmelo said:


> I didn't see anything about installing Dice directly AT the radio, only cd changer in the trunk. Do you have a DIY for that, or at least instructions somewhere so I can at least get an idea of what it entails.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


The R17 kits make the connect right at the harness/radio - we have a specific Plug and Play harness that connects inline. Full instructions are included with the kits.


----------



## Pedro The Chose (May 13, 2007)

So if I have an IceLink Plus is there any incentive for me to upgrade to the DICE unit? I don't see any advantages of DICE over the Icelink other than it allows for an aux input.

Any UI/usability issues that you all out there find much easier to deal with with the DICE unit? Anyone made the switch from one to the other?


----------



## jimmelo (May 19, 2007)

*install*



tom @ eas said:


> The R17 kits make the connect right at the harness/radio - we have a specific Plug and Play harness that connects inline. Full instructions are included with the kits.


Fair enough. I guess I'll just wait to see the instructions when I order the kit. A couple of final questions. Does the DICE kit I order for my car come with cd changer connections AND harness/radio connectors? Or do I have to pick ahead of time? If both come with it then no big deal I can make my choice at the install stage not the ordering stage. But if I have to make a choice BEFORE I order then it would be good to see the instructions for the harness/radio install now so I can make that decision based on degree of difficulty, tools, wiring, etc.

Thanks again, 
Jim


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Pedro The Chose said:


> So if I have an IceLink Plus is there any incentive for me to upgrade to the DICE unit? I don't see any advantages of DICE over the Icelink other than it allows for an aux input.
> 
> Any UI/usability issues that you all out there find much easier to deal with with the DICE unit? Anyone made the switch from one to the other?


Lots of differences:

- Text display on your radio or navigation display (corrects font size change in NAV vehicles)
- Full control of iPod's Clickwheel (BMW kit locks out the wheel)
- Integrated AUX input
- All iPod features are still functional (highest rated songs, play count, on-the-go playlists, etc)

The iPod remaining unlocked is the highest priority - it allows use the the best search tool available - the iPod itself.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jimmelo said:


> Fair enough. I guess I'll just wait to see the instructions when I order the kit. A couple of final questions. Does the DICE kit I order for my car come with cd changer connections AND harness/radio connectors? Or do I have to pick ahead of time? If both come with it then no big deal I can make my choice at the install stage not the ordering stage. But if I have to make a choice BEFORE I order then it would be good to see the instructions for the harness/radio install now so I can make that decision based on degree of difficulty, tools, wiring, etc.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Jim


Jim,

We have not got the radio interface instructions online yet - email me directly and I'll provide a copy. For the trunk interface kit, you can view our knowledgebase:

http://www.europeanautosource.com/support-center/index.php


----------



## Pedro The Chose (May 13, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> Lots of differences:
> 
> - Text display on your radio or navigation display (corrects font size change in NAV vehicles)
> - Full control of iPod's Clickwheel (BMW kit locks out the wheel)
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong but it's a quick switch into ipod UI mode from nav to then have control of the ipod with the Icelink Plus. Also my text display works fine...or so I had thought. I have Nav. The artist name comes up as a large font and the song name as a small font. Is that wrong?

It IS somewhat appealing for the aux as I want satellite radio in it...however the $74 aux input kit that puts the jack into the little ashtray at the front has one advantage in that a windshield mounted satellite radio kit plugs directly into it without having to route all the way to the back of the car. I guess I could tear the center console apart and route the wire under it.

Cheers


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Pedro The Chose said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but it's a quick switch into ipod UI mode from nav to then have control of the ipod with the Icelink Plus. Also my text display works fine...or so I had thought. I have Nav. The artist name comes up as a large font and the song name as a small font. Is that wrong?
> 
> It IS somewhat appealing for the aux as I want satellite radio in it...however the $74 aux input kit that puts the jack into the little ashtray at the front has one advantage in that a windshield mounted satellite radio kit plugs directly into it without having to route all the way to the back of the car. I guess I could tear the center console apart and route the wire under it.
> 
> Cheers


The icelink has an annoying bug in which the text size jumps from large to small, depending on text length. This was one of the first things fixed when the DICE was released last year.

You don't have to do any wire routing with the DICE, you can use your existing ice>Link wiring and save some $$ on time and labor.

*DICE iPod Integration Kit for BMW - *UPGRADE**
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=25&products_id=283

Simply perform a module swap and you're done.


----------



## quinine (May 31, 2007)

Hi, I just received the DICE integration (as well as the 4part tool set) from your store and have it set up in a makeshift manner running it directly through the opening in the rear armrest for the moment. The sound is spectacular (i've been using an fm transmitter and the difference is like night and day). I have a 2000 323i (sedan)
I have two questions:

1) What is the best way to route the cable and mount the DICE module, most likely through the ashtray. I'm seriously looking forward to the install and learning a little more about my automobile, but I don't want to be working blind. 

2) When the module is running in the mode where it displays ID3, when I first attach the iPod will flash the "OK to Disconnect" screen 3 times, and then will go through this series
Music>Artist>(the last playing artist)>Play All>(First song in list) and play. It takes about 10-15 seconds and is kind of annoying. Is there anything I can do about it other than turning off the ID3 mode?

Thanks in advance for your assistance!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

quinine said:


> Hi, I just received the DICE integration (as well as the 4part tool set) from your store and have it set up in a makeshift manner running it directly through the opening in the rear armrest for the moment. The sound is spectacular (i've been using an fm transmitter and the difference is like night and day). I have a 2000 323i (sedan)
> I have two questions:
> 
> 1) What is the best way to route the cable and mount the DICE module, most likely through the ashtray. I'm seriously looking forward to the install and learning a little more about my automobile, but I don't want to be working blind.
> ...


1. We have installation instructions here on the site you can use: http://www.europeanautosource.com/support-center/index.php

2. What you are describing is normal operation, the DICE is initializing the iPod. This would happen even if ID3 text was turned off and only lasts a few seconds.


----------



## Keyser Soze (Oct 24, 2003)

does anyone have a link to detailed instructions with pics of installing a noise filter? I put in the aux input and mounted it in my ashtray and now have a very low super high pitched whine (like a dentist drill 50 yds away).......bought some filter at Fry's, it's a 350 W one with three wires.......no idea how to mount the sucker. 

I assume it has to do with the lighter power, yes???

sorry for thread hijack


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Keyser Soze said:


> does anyone have a link to detailed instructions with pics of installing a noise filter? I put in the aux input and mounted it in my ashtray and now have a very low super high pitched whine (like a dentist drill 50 yds away).......bought some filter at Fry's, it's a 350 W one with three wires.......no idea how to mount the sucker.
> 
> I assume it has to do with the lighter power, yes???
> 
> sorry for thread hijack


Filter should come with it's own instructions - your problem is probably within your power source if power from the vehicle.

Contact me directly by email if you have any further questions so we can keep the thread on topic.


----------



## quinine (May 31, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> 1. We have installation instructions here on the site you can use: http://www.europeanautosource.com/support-center/index.php
> 
> 2. What you are describing is normal operation, the DICE is initializing the iPod. This would happen even if ID3 text was turned off and only lasts a few seconds.


Thanks for the install instructions!

But, I went to test both options again (iPod switches on versus off) and found that when both the DIP switches are off, I can plug the iPod in and it will start playing whatever was last playing with absolutely no interruption! But when I flip both of the ipod DIP switches on it will do the annoying thing where it will play the first song by whatever artist was last playing, and overriding any input I make. The initialization pause doesn't bother me much, but the auto-play does. Is there any way I can stop that?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

quinine said:


> Thanks for the install instructions!
> 
> But, I went to test both options again (iPod switches on versus off) and found that when both the DIP switches are off, I can plug the iPod in and it will start playing whatever was last playing with absolutely no interruption! But when I flip both of the ipod DIP switches on it will do the annoying thing where it will play the first song by whatever artist was last playing, and overriding any input I make. The initialization pause doesn't bother me much, but the auto-play does. Is there any way I can stop that?


The switches are preset to the OFF position, disturbing them while connected requires the system be reset. Make sure all switches are in the OFF position and perform the following steps:

1. Disconnect iPod from cable
2. Remove battery cables, negative first
3. Touch battery cable terminals together (away from battery) for +5 seconds, a small spark is normal as this is stored power draining from the system. 
4. Allow cables to remain disconnected for about 5-7 minutes
5. Reconnect battery cables onto battery, negative last. 
6. Reboot iPod by pressing on MENU and CENTER buttons for +5 seconds and then reconnecting to the DICE cable after the reboot process is completed.

Let me know if these steps correct the problem.


----------



## quinine (May 31, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> The switches are preset to the OFF position, disturbing them while connected requires the system be reset.


That is obvious.


> Make sure all switches are in the OFF position and perform the following steps:
> 
> 1. Disconnect iPod from cable
> 2. Remove battery cables, negative first
> ...


Disconnecting the car battery seems somewhat pointless (and slightly dangerous for little purpose), as simply disconnecting the DICE unit would seem to do the same thing. I went through all 16 combinations of DIP switch positions, and the 4 combinations where both iPod switches were on all produced the issue. I did not notice anything being affected by the "Car" switches being off or on.

Here is my problem again


quinine said:


> When the module is running in the mode where it displays ID3, when I first attach the iPod will flash the "OK to Disconnect" screen 3 times, and then will go through this series Music>Artist>(the last playing artist)>Play All>(First song in list) and play. It takes about 10-15 seconds and is kind of annoying.


Again, this problem *only* happens when the ID3 tag feature is turned on (and it is only turned on when both iPod switches are on). It does not occur on the 12 other combinations where one or both of the iPod switches is turned off. With all of those 12 combinations, the stereo will immediately begin to play music as soon as the iPod is connected (if the iPod is currently playing a track; it will not immediately play if the track is stopped).
Thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

quinine said:


> That is obvious.
> 
> Disconnecting the car battery seems somewhat pointless (and slightly dangerous for little purpose), as simply disconnecting the DICE unit would seem to do the same thing. I went through all 16 combinations of DIP switch positions, and the 4 combinations where both iPod switches were on all produced the issue. I did not notice anything being affected by the "Car" switches being off or on.


Disconnecting the battery allows the BMW to initialize the DICE properly - this isn't a USB hub where devices can be removed and installed at will. If you are playing with configuration switches while this is connected - the steps need to be repeated. If you are not comfortable with this - stop and bring the vehicle to an experienced installation facility to complete the install for you. A BMW can be very costly if mistakes are made.



quinine said:


> Again, this problem *only* happens when the ID3 tag feature is turned on (and it is only turned on when both iPod switches are on). It does not occur on the 12 other combinations where one or both of the iPod switches is turned off. With all of those 12 combinations, the stereo will immediately begin to play music as soon as the iPod is connected (if the iPod is currently playing a track; it will not immediately play if the track is stopped).
> Thanks.


Turn the switches to OFF and forget they exist. We do not use them in the e46.

The iPod automatically picks up where the last song was left off - assuming you want to listen to the iPod since you are a) connecting the iPod, and b) switching to iPod mode. If the iPod is left dormant for some time or goes into "deep sleep" mode, it will start from the fist song in the first Playlist.


----------



## biby (May 4, 2007)

*help pls tom...*

I just bought a 2001 325i and ordered DICE without hesitate
however after i received it and upon installation i found that my trunk amplifier area looks totally different than those posted, and I find no cable lying around that area, is it because bmw in canada is different from those in the states? what should I do now?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

biby said:


> I just bought a 2001 325i and ordered DICE without hesitate
> however after i received it and upon installation i found that my trunk amplifier area looks totally different than those posted, and I find no cable lying around that area, is it because bmw in canada is different from those in the states? what should I do now?


It's a possibility, but it should be prewired for a factory changer - typically the wires are bundled in a cloth sheath and tucked away behind the driver's side trunk liner.


----------



## biby (May 4, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> It's a possibility, but it should be prewired for a factory changer - typically the wires are bundled in a cloth sheath and tucked away behind the driver's side trunk liner.


hmm doesn't seem to be any cable there apart from the one connected to the amplifier itself. I took a picture of it, see attached. Also even the shape of the cover is different, it didn't accomodate the shape of CD changer.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

biby said:


> hmm doesn't seem to be any cable there apart from the one connected to the amplifier itself. I took a picture of it, see attached. Also even the shape of the cover is different, it didn't accomodate the shape of CD changer.


Your CD Changer connections are in the 2nd picture underneath the speaker in the foam sheath. It's laying directly on top of the strut assembly.


----------



## Jonmicah (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey Tom,

After looking through the forum it appears that you are the guy to ask for all things DICE. I had a couple of questions I was wondering if you could help me with. I have wrestled with an iceLink plus unit in my 2003 330i for over a year and have finally decided that the unit is simply faulty. I am looking to upgrade to a DICE unit. I noticed that there is an upgrade kit on the EAS website, but I am wondering if I will need the full install kit since the iceLink wasn't working properly to begin with and I am not certain where the problem with that unit was. I have a cradle and proclip for the iceLink that would be great to reuse if possible. My other question was about the HD Radio unit. Does this unit provide all of the features of the Ipod integration as well as pull in HD radio signals, or is there added hardware that needs to be purchased to make the ipod unit work? I guess I figure if I'm going to drop another $150 to get my ipod working I might as well spend the extra $50 to get HD radio as well (especially if I knock another $40 off with the rebate making it only a $10 difference). Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Jonmicah said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> After looking through the forum it appears that you are the guy to ask for all things DICE. I had a couple of questions I was wondering if you could help me with. I have wrestled with an iceLink plus unit in my 2003 330i for over a year and have finally decided that the unit is simply faulty. I am looking to upgrade to a DICE unit. I noticed that there is an upgrade kit on the EAS website, but I am wondering if I will need the full install kit since the iceLink wasn't working properly to begin with and I am not certain where the problem with that unit was. I have a cradle and proclip for the iceLink that would be great to reuse if possible. My other question was about the HD Radio unit. Does this unit provide all of the features of the Ipod integration as well as pull in HD radio signals, or is there added hardware that needs to be purchased to make the ipod unit work? I guess I figure if I'm going to drop another $150 to get my ipod working I might as well spend the extra $50 to get HD radio as well (especially if I knock another $40 off with the rebate making it only a $10 difference). Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


Wiring rarely is defective unless it is pinched or damaged somehow - your ILP's failure is likely contributed to the module itself. that being said - the existing wiring can be used.

In order to qualify for the $40 MIR, you will need the entire kit (upgrades are excluded). Otherwise, this is the kit you need:

*DICE High Definition Radio w/ iPod Integration*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?&products_id=467

The HD DICE allows you to receive High Definition radio broadcasts with your stock BMW system. Expect CD quality from your HDFM stations and FM quality with your HDAM stations. There are no programming fees with HD Radio and the sound is simply awesome - much better than Sirius or XM.

The kit will come with everything needed including the trunk harness and HD Micro antenna. The iPod can be safely stored away in the glove compartment for 100% stealth installation and accessed completely from the steering wheel controls. Since you already have the ILP cradle, you do not need the additional iPod cable.

The HD DICE allows for full text display on your Radio or NAV display and looks like it was integrated from factory. A listing of HD radio stations in your area can be accessed by visiting www.hdradio.com.


----------



## biby (May 4, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> Your CD Changer connections are in the 2nd picture underneath the speaker in the foam sheath. It's laying directly on top of the strut assembly.


cool, thanx a lot, i thought it was that cable came from there....
anyway it works pretty well... however i'm stucked on another problem...
My car doesn't have folding rear seats, so according to the guide i need to remove the rear seats, however no matter what I just cannot find that 2 bolts mounting the back or rear seats, there seems to be only to metal plugs holding the back, but it was so stable that I cannot even move it a bit. Any tips on doing that?

I now have my ipod hidden in the trunk....


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

biby said:


> cool, thanx a lot, i thought it was that cable came from there....
> anyway it works pretty well... however i'm stucked on another problem...
> My car doesn't have folding rear seats, so according to the guide i need to remove the rear seats, however no matter what I just cannot find that 2 bolts mounting the back or rear seats, there seems to be only to metal plugs holding the back, but it was so stable that I cannot even move it a bit. Any tips on doing that?
> 
> I now have my ipod hidden in the trunk....


There are (2) 10mm bolts, one on each side on the bottom of the seat near the doorsill that needs to be removed.


----------



## biby (May 4, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> There are (2) 10mm bolts, one on each side on the bottom of the seat near the doorsill that needs to be removed.


I checked and couldn't find any... maybe i'll check again another day... do u have any pics of this? thanx in advance


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

biby said:


> I checked and couldn't find any... maybe i'll check again another day... do u have any pics of this? thanx in advance


Check these install instructions, they should help: http://www.europeanautosource.com/support-center/index.php?x=&mod_id=2&id=40


----------



## biby (May 4, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> Check these install instructions, they should help: http://www.europeanautosource.com/support-center/index.php?x=&mod_id=2&id=40


that's exactly the guide i followed, but still no luck finding that 2 bolts... maybe i'll try again during daytime next time


----------



## lennynchris (Oct 14, 2005)

*AVElectonic device*

Tom - 
Could you comment on this device from AVElectronic and how it compares to DICE?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

lennynchris said:


> Tom -
> Could you comment on this device from AVElectronic and how it compares to DICE?


This is an A/V device, nothing to do with DICE.


----------



## gdi (May 31, 2007)

*How will it work for my 1997 528i?*

Am I correct that I could change the songs and playlists but will not get any text - like artist and song titles? This would mean I would need to mount my iPod within view? Is it feasible to integrate with a Sirius - but leaving it within view too?

I have no CD changer and only a cassette under the upper trim panel.

Thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

gdi said:


> Am I correct that I could change the songs and playlists but will not get any text - like artist and song titles? This would mean I would need to mount my iPod within view? Is it feasible to integrate with a Sirius - but leaving it within view too?
> 
> I have no CD changer and only a cassette under the upper trim panel.
> 
> Thanks!


You'll get song, artist and album information - but no directory listings since the iPod does not permit this information to be extracted without locking the Clickwheel.


----------



## gdi (May 31, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> You'll get song, artist and album information - but no directory listings since the iPod does not permit this information to be extracted without locking the Clickwheel.


Great - I was afraid the no ID3 text meant I would have to look at the iPod screen to see the track and artist.

Thanks!


----------



## smokar (Jun 6, 2007)

reidconti said:


> Phatbox?  Hmm, I've seen it but never used one. I had an Empeg in my M3.. you know, the original in-dash MP3 computer? Had a 40gb model, that thing was awesome. The least user-friendly product ever, but once you got used to it, MAN was it powerful. It was so sweet to be able to hit a couple buttons on the remote and instantly search to any song in a massive library.. something that just isn't possible with setups these days. I don't think its even that easy on the Alpine setups.
> 
> Say, Tom, I don't suppose it's possible to buy the DICE box by itself, sans wiring? If so, PM me..


Hey, I was just searching the forum for any good ipod integration setups and came across your post. I had the empeg too (60gig version) and it was powerfull!! still have it if anyone is interested... anyway, are you saying that you can do similar search with Alpine? I would be interested in finding out more info... thanks.

Currently considering: iceLink 300, Dice or Pioneer D3 or N3.


----------



## reidconti (Jun 21, 2005)

Don't know much about the Alpines, all I know is the empeg still seems better than most of the solutions that are out there  I will be checking out alpine if and when I decide to redo my stereo some day.. not a very high priority for me though.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

smokar said:


> Hey, I was just searching the forum for any good ipod integration setups and came across your post. I had the empeg too (60gig version) and it was powerfull!! still have it if anyone is interested... anyway, are you saying that you can do similar search with Alpine? I would be interested in finding out more info... thanks.
> 
> Currently considering: iceLink 300, Dice or Pioneer D3 or N3.


Go DICE and we've got you covered.


----------



## Jonmicah (Jun 4, 2007)

*Need Help DICE Buzzing*

I installed my DICE HD radio w/ Ipod unit into my 2003 330i last night. The problem is that I get a buzz when I turn the key to the first position. When I turn the key to the accessories position the buzzing gets louder and has some clicking. When I turn the car on the buzz is affected by the engine and becomes overpowering. Before I tried re-grounding everything I decided to plug in my old IceLink Plus unit into the same cabling just to see if anything changed. I unplugged the DICE and plugged in the IceLink in the same location. The IceLink had no buzz! This leads me to believe that it is not the wiring that is picking up the buzzing. Do I have a faulty DICE unit? Please help.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Jonmicah said:


> I installed my DICE HD radio w/ Ipod unit into my 2003 330i last night. The problem is that I get a buzz when I turn the key to the first position. When I turn the key to the accessories position the buzzing gets louder and has some clicking. When I turn the car on the buzz is affected by the engine and becomes overpowering. Before I tried re-grounding everything I decided to plug in my old IceLink Plus unit into the same cabling just to see if anything changed. I unplugged the DICE and plugged in the IceLink in the same location. The IceLink had no buzz! This leads me to believe that it is not the wiring that is picking up the buzzing. Do I have a faulty DICE unit? Please help.


It would sound like a faulty unit. Can you PM me with your full name so I can look up your order and make arrangements for replacement?


----------



## jimmelo (May 19, 2007)

*DIY DICE installation to HEAD Unit NOT CD Changer -- e46 2002 convertible*

Hello all. Well after hearing all the complaints about noise distortion, as well as reading the DIY for installation in the trunk I wanted to do an install at the head unit. A few main reasons: 1. Reduce amount of cable, thus possible places for distortion and 2. I own a convertible and my seats don't fold down and I have to remove them completely. 3. It seemed like a lot of interior work with lifting carpet, removing the glove box, etc. None of this really appealed to me. So after a bit of asking questions and doing research I decided to take the plunge and install at the head unit. I have a 2002 330 CiC, Sports and Prem package. No Cell phone package of any sort and no NAV. Just the H/K single CD stereo system (business CD)

Before you read the rest of the DIY I will tell you that this took me only 90 minutes and likely would have only taken me 60 or less if I had had a DIY like this one. This was an incredibly easy install with minimal tools. There was NOT a lot of removing things, finding things, fishing things around, replacing things, worrying about carpeting, interior, removing the glove compartment, laying wire, etc. After reading the DIY for the CD changer and doing this intsall I think this is FAR easier and better for a newbie. AND it's a lot cleaner. I only had to remove a total of 4 screws!!!

I ordered the following:

1. DICE Unit R17 $149
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_69_135_170&products_id=659
2. General Installer Tool Kit $18.95
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=&products_id=456

You also need a phillips head screwdriver.

Here are my steps along with hints along the way. I won't rehash what others have said elsewhere but will point out somethings that were not that obvious (well to me).

1. Disconnect the battery in the trunk. Battery is on the right hand side. Easiest to first pull up the spare tire compartment so you can access the battery box easier. The 12mm wrench you need is in the tool kit in your trunk. I only disconnected the negative terminal.

2. Remove the trim (start above glove box). The installer kit has 4 plastic "pryers." I used the one that looked like a crow bar forked end. Be patient and the trim will slowly start to come loose. Remove trim above radio.

For pics and hints about all of this visit:
http://www.my330i.com/mod26.php#P
you are only worried about instructions 1-6 from this excellent DIY.

3. Remove the 2 screws holding the radio.

4. Pull out radio and disconnect the plugs. There are 2. There is one small one. Just push the little lever on the side and it will unclip and pull off easy (I assume this is the antenna). The big plug with all the wiring has a "slip" cover that holds it firmly to the radio. You have to pry it up gently and then slide it up with a little force. Then you can pull the harness of the radio. It does require a bit of force as it is sitting quite snugly on the head unit.

This harness is actually 2 pieces. One is the mian piece and then there is the little piece for the CD changer. The little piece is held in by a blue slide in piece. That blue piece slides out rather easily. Get it and keep it as you will use it later when you install the DICE wiring to the radio. Ignore the CD changer wiring as it just doesn't matter for anything.

The hard part starts now as I didn't really see instructions for all of this. Just bits and pieces. I have a PDF from Tom at europeanautosource.com that provided some good visuals and starting point but it is too big for me to post here. Sorry. If you want send me a message and I'll forward it to you.

5. Remove the AC vents directly above the radio. There are 2 screws holding it in place. Keep them seperate from the radio screws as they are different lengths. Now comes the hard part, removing the vents. And you thought removing the screws was all you needed.

It took me a few minutes, a call to Tom at europeanautosource, and some experimenting to find out what worked best (again at least for me). This time the tool that worked best was the install tool with the tapered tip. First I went after the top of the AC unit at the top right corner. By shoving (gently of course) it in at the top corner I was able to gently pry the top tab and release the corner. It helps when you know where it is.

I hope you have some decent finger strength. I held that corner with my fingers with one hand while next going after the left hand top corner with the same technique and tool. Doing this I was able to get the top part of the AC vents loose. When I mean loose I mean about 1/4 of an inch. Not very much but enough for me to see that the tabs were loose.

The bottom tabs are next and they are a real bitch. Basically I held on to the top with my fingers, took the tool with the shovel blade and went fishing for the bottom tabs. Basically with some wiggling and fairly forcefull pulling I was able to get the AC unit to come out. yes I was scared I might break something but fortunately nothing snapped. One of the bottom brackets was a little bent when the unit came out but I pushed it back to position and no harm done.

6. Connecting all the wiring. I opened up the glove box and there is a hole right above the front of the flashlight. Shove the iPod cable through this hole. You have to go up from the glove compartment as the round connector to the DICE unit is the only end of the cable that fits through. Rather easy to see and fish out from the vent space you just opened up.

7. Installing the DICE radio harness. And you thought it was over. This part took a while to figure out. Connecting the harness and stowing it away. There is not enough room BEHIND the stereo so you have to move the original harness ABOVE the stereo and next to the AC vents. Plenty of room there. Here's the problem. The stereo is housed by a plastic harness that doesn't come out so you have to work around and through it.

On the right side of the plastic is an opening that is large enough to shove the harness up there BUT you don't have enough cable to do so, plus the wires get in the way. There is NO such hole on the left side. I was seriously thinking about dremeling a few of the plastic slats on the left side to make this part happen. What I did figure out was to take the factory harness and shove it into the very far back left corner. While I was doing this I pulled very forcefully on the plastic stereo harness to make room. VERY VERY tight squeeze. The only way I was able to make the space work was to have the plug side facing to the left, wires facing right. Finally it squeezed through!

That's the hard part! it's all down hill from here.

8. Take the DICE harness (female end) and, starting from the radio opening, feed it through the plastic harness up to the AC opening. I did not use the big opening. There is a mid size opening that if you pull open a little more the DICE plug will fit through rather easily. Connect it to the Car's harness. Slide the slip cover from the factory harness over both pieces and they will snug up nice and close. Tuck it away in the left hand corner next to the vent opening.

All of this is a little more obvious once you are in there. Sorry no pics.

9. Get the DICE Unit (the little black box that makes it all work) and connect the cable you fished through the glove compartment. Staying on top of the plastic stereo harness in the AC compartment opening.

Also connect the cable from the DICE harness (stay on top of the stereo harness) to the DICE unit. Tuck the DICE unit on the right side of the AC opening, by where you pulled up the iPod connecter cable. So close!

10. You now should have two loose ends from the DICE wiring (ignore factory wiring). The big plug and the little plug. The little plug goes into the big plug. Put it on the left side of the "plastic harness." If you remember when you removed the radio's harness this is where the other factory plug was installed and held in place with the blue piece. This was in fact the CD changer wiring coming from the trunk. You are replacing it.

When looking at the big plug from behind, the little plug's wiring should be on the left (again while looking at it from behind). Use the little blue piece to hold it in place. Plug it into the radio. Make sure to slide the slip cover back down (keep the slip cover up when connecting to radio) to snug the connections. Everything is now connected! I recommend checking your connections NOW. Plug the battery back and fire up your stereo! Mine worked like a charm so I was very excited to put everything back together.

11. Put the stereo back first, not the AC unit. I disconnected the battery one last time for safety. This allows you to wiggle wires behind the stereo to make sure the stereo can push back all the way. After the stereo is secured with its screws make sure all the wires are out of the way in the AC compartment so that the AC unit can be returned easily. Lots of space here so should be no problem.

12. Put everything back together. very obvious from there.

Long explanation but I hope this helps someone. Let me know. I don't know how to add pictures to the various steps but there are some out there ie the DIY on the first part, as well as the PDF that tom sent me and is attached here. So if someone wants to take this post and add pictures along the way I say go for it! Best addition to my 2002 330 CiC EVER. Way to cool for words.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Awesome DIY - thanks for the review! :thumbup:


----------



## davo (Jun 19, 2006)

*Buttons unresponsive*

Hi Tom,
I switched to listen to radio for a few days this week (normally DICE is in constant use) and when I switched back to DICE today neither radio nor steering wheel controls work. If I 'skip' a track the track number advances but the same song keeps playing. Song & album information is not appearing on screen either but that has been an issue for a while - I wasn't too worried about this but since I have to 'pick your brains' for the other issue I thought I'd mention it and see how I go about fixing it.

Car is 2005 E46 330Ci with Nav - in top left hand corner of nav screen when CD1 is selected * dice * appears. Track number appears on the next line.
iPod is a 30Gb video with 1.2.1 firmware.

Thanks
David


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

davo said:


> Hi Tom,
> I switched to listen to radio for a few days this week (normally DICE is in constant use) and when I switched back to DICE today neither radio nor steering wheel controls work. If I 'skip' a track the track number advances but the same song keeps playing. Song & album information is not appearing on screen either but that has been an issue for a while - I wasn't too worried about this but since I have to 'pick your brains' for the other issue I thought I'd mention it and see how I go about fixing it.
> 
> Car is 2005 E46 330Ci with Nav - in top left hand corner of nav screen when CD1 is selected * dice * appears. Track number appears on the next line.
> ...


It may be the iPod booted up while connected to the DICE. Reboot the iPod by pressing on MENU and CENTER buttons for +5 seconds and then reconnecting to the DICE cable after the reboot process is completed.


----------



## drzeus (Jun 17, 2007)

*Noisy Hiss*

Hi Tom,
I have been using my DICE for several months now without any problems. As of a few weeks ago though I have started to experience a loud hissing noise during song playback. It sounds very much like interference. It is so loud that sometimes during quiet songs it overpowers the song itself so it's very annoying.

What could be causing this since it actually worked well in the past. The only problem I've had since day 1 (which hasn't bothered me that much) is a loud constant clicking noise when I first start up the car. It disappears once I switch to the CDC/DICE or if I turn the Headunit off and then back on. Not sure if this is related.

My main problem though is this really loud hissing noise.

Thanks for the advice Tom.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

drzeus said:


> Hi Tom,
> I have been using my DICE for several months now without any problems. As of a few weeks ago though I have started to experience a loud hissing noise during song playback. It sounds very much like interference. It is so loud that sometimes during quiet songs it overpowers the song itself so it's very annoying.
> 
> What could be causing this since it actually worked well in the past. The only problem I've had since day 1 (which hasn't bothered me that much) is a loud constant clicking noise when I first start up the car. It disappears once I switch to the CDC/DICE or if I turn the Headunit off and then back on. Not sure if this is related.
> ...


Has anything in the system changed since installation (new devices, vehicle been in an accident, etc)?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

dasimon said:


> Tom @ EAS
> 
> Would appreciate your assistance. I came back from a year in the desert in Jun 06 and almost immediately purchased a Dice for my 2001 X5 with business radio and auto a/c.
> 
> ...


The first problem would be emailing Dension, DICE produced the kit - not Dension. 

Where was the kit ordered from? If DICE, contact me directly by email and I'll get you set up on the track to getting the problem resolved.


----------



## wdaveweaver (Apr 29, 2007)

*To Ipod or Not to Ipod, that is the question?*

Ladies and Gents, let me first make this disclamer that I know this is already out there and been discussed but I would like all of your opinions now and I apologize for a repeating thread. Not that that is said, I am thinking of finally getting into the Ipod revolution and installing an adaptor into my 04 330i. However, there are alot of adaptors out there and I was wondering which ones you all have installed and what you recommend that will give me full control of the Ipod and text on the radio. I have already installed the blitzsafe adaptor with my XM direct, but this unit has a pass thru that will allow me to connect the adaptor as well. Also, since I havn't even got the Ipod yet what models do you recommend as I am looking to not spend too much cash and really don't care about video? Any recommendations are appreciated. Also, if you recommend another MP3 model other than the Ipod that will give me the same funtions that will be wonderful. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

iPods do offer the best integration. The DICE is the best ipod adapter readily available out there - more info over in the audio forum. Choose an ipod that best fits your size and capacity needs...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

AJ330CI said:


> I need help with my DICE
> 
> I just got mine, i pluged everything and everything is working well, except that i can't control the ipod from my radio or steeringwheel.
> 
> please help i have a nano version 1.1.3 and a BMW business CD


Answered in DICE Q/A Thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2470391#post2470391


----------



## AJ330CI (May 20, 2007)

ok now another problem the text was shown for a while and now its not showing at all i see * * two stars . how can i fix this. 
what should the 4 switches be on??

please help


----------



## pinballmik (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm planning on doing a nav retrofit in a few weeks. I currently have a dension adapter and am figuring after the retrofit it may not work, in which case I'll go with a DICE unit. Does the ID3 text output work on all BM53 radios or just the newer ones with audiotext support? TIA


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

AJ330CI said:


> ok now another problem the text was shown for a while and now its not showing at all i see * * two stars . how can i fix this.
> what should the 4 switches be on??
> 
> please help


turn the switches to the OFF position, they are preset before shipping.

The DICE is not in sync with the iPod, perform the following steps in its entirety:

1. Disconnect iPod from cable
2. Remove battery cables, negative first
3. Touch battery cable terminals together (away from battery) for +5 seconds, a small spark is normal as this is stored power draining from the system. 
4. Allow cables to remain disconnected for about 5-7 minutes
5. Reconnect battery cables onto battery, negative last. 
6. Reboot iPod by pressing on MENU and CENTER buttons for +5 seconds and then reconnecting to the DICE cable after the reboot process is completed.

Let me know if these steps correct the problem.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

AJ330CI said:


> ok now another problem the text was shown for a while and now its not showing at all i see * * two stars . how can i fix this.
> what should the 4 switches be on??
> 
> please help


Answered in DICE Q/A Thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2470479&posted=1#post2470479


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

pinballmik said:


> I'm planning on doing a nav retrofit in a few weeks. I currently have a dension adapter and am figuring after the retrofit it may not work, in which case I'll go with a DICE unit. Does the ID3 text output work on all BM53 radios or just the newer ones with audiotext support? TIA


NAV retrofit will be fine with the ice>Link or the DICE. We have a NAV retrofit kit available, let me now and we'll get you set up.


----------



## AJ330CI (May 20, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> turn the switches to the OFF position, they are preset before shipping.
> 
> The DICE is not in sync with the iPod, perform the following steps in its entirety:
> 
> ...


ok now text is shown on the screen but i can't control the ipod from the radio


----------



## AJ330CI (May 20, 2007)

AJ330CI said:


> ok now text is shown on the screen but i can't control the ipod from the radio


Never mind, its working now. i didn't know that getting the DICE to work well with the Ipod and radio was harder than installing it.


----------



## wdaveweaver (Apr 29, 2007)

Tom,

I recently installed the DICE kit in my 04 330i and all is working great. I am having one problem though. When the text is scrolling on the display for the song and I press the "R/T" button on my steering wheel to access my bluetooth phonebook the phonebook won't come up and stay and then I get a feed back noise thru the radio speakers and then "Pause" appears on the radio display. I am using the regular Business CD and don't know what is causing this. Can I not scroll thru my phonebook at the same time the Ipod is playing on the radio? Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## shane_smith (Feb 6, 2007)

*Dice and NAV Screen on 2007 X3*

Hi All,

I am sorry if this has already been asked however since there is over 40 pages of replies I couldnt find the answer I was looking for.

To start my DICE works well 99.9% of the time the sound quality is awesome.

The main problem is that while playing the IPOD while connected to the DICE if my mobile rings and I answer it using the BMW Bluetooth once the call ends the music comes back but the NAV screen is stuck the Speed Dial Display with the Ipod tracking currently playing.

If I try and change the screen to Nav Mode and try and set a destination before I even get to enter an address it cuts back to the Speed Dial Screen with the current IPOD track being played.

The above doesnt happen if the Radio is selected as the source

Also get the above problem if I press the accept button on the nav screen after starting the car. However if I wait for a few 10 seconds after starting then press the accept I dont have the issue unless the phone rings

I hope that makes sense. Any ideas would be great.

Thanks in advance 
Shane


----------



## spike147 (Sep 26, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> Simon,
> 
> That should work just fine - let me know if you should need help installing.


Tom,

If I can take you up on that offer that would be great :thumbup:. The filter I have got looks very similar to yours, it has three cables red, blue, and black. The instructions say the blue wire should link to the head unit, the red to the battery via an in-line fuse (which isn't included) and the black is the chassis ground wire.
I know I have to cut a wire from the DICE and run it through this, but which one? Also do you have any idea where to ground to the chassis? My iPod is in the DICE cradle with the DICE box in the glove box.

Thanks,

Simon.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Indy530Fan said:


> Tom,
> 
> I got the Dice and have hooked it all up. The basics seem to be working fine. However, the only controls I have from the car radio seem to be the ALBUM mode. That is, I can use the Disk 3 mode and use the next/back buttons to skip to next song or album. However, the other modes, i.e. DISK1, DISK2, or DISK4, do not do anything. Any ideas?
> 
> ...


What generation/firmware is your iPod?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

shane_smith said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am sorry if this has already been asked however since there is over 40 pages of replies I couldnt find the answer I was looking for.
> 
> ...


Shane,

Follow these commands in the following sequence:

MENU>GPS NAVIGATION>MAPS

You should not see the SPEED DIALING message again.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

spike147 said:


> Tom,
> 
> If I can take you up on that offer that would be great :thumbup:. The filter I have got looks very similar to yours, it has three cables red, blue, and black. The instructions say the blue wire should link to the head unit, the red to the battery via an in-line fuse (which isn't included) and the black is the chassis ground wire.
> I know I have to cut a wire from the DICE and run it through this, but which one? Also do you have any idea where to ground to the chassis? My iPod is in the DICE cradle with the DICE box in the glove box.
> ...


Simon,

This would be the brown wire on the DICE harness, this isthe wire with the small 2amp fuse on it.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

wdaveweaver said:


> Tom,
> 
> I recently installed the DICE kit in my 04 330i and all is working great. I am having one problem though. When the text is scrolling on the display for the song and I press the "R/T" button on my steering wheel to access my bluetooth phonebook the phonebook won't come up and stay and then I get a feed back noise thru the radio speakers and then "Pause" appears on the radio display. I am using the regular Business CD and don't know what is causing this. Can I not scroll thru my phonebook at the same time the Ipod is playing on the radio? Any help is much appreciated.


Got your PM, replying shortly.


----------



## shane_smith (Feb 6, 2007)

Tom

Have already tried that process

MENU>GPS NAVIGATION>MAPS

before posting my issue

However 3 - 5 seconds later it returns back to the SPEED DIALING message again.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

shane_smith said:


> Tom
> 
> Have already tried that process
> 
> ...


Verify the DIP switches are all in the OFF position, the SPEED DIALING message is only seen within the first few minutes after installation. If you would like additional help, give me a call from your BMW (not using Bluetooth) and we'll go over the steps.


----------



## milobloom242 (Dec 28, 2004)

My iPod sits in the sunglass holder (bin under the radio). I disconnect it if the car needs to sit for more than a day but always leave it there. Zero problems doing that.


----------



## Indy530Fan (Jul 18, 2006)

I have the 80 GB iPod. The firmware is 1.2.1.


----------



## wdaveweaver (Apr 29, 2007)

Havn't seen anything yet Tom since your first PM, let me know as this Phone book thing is really annoying?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

wdaveweaver said:


> Havn't seen anything yet Tom since your first PM, let me know as this Phone book thing is really annoying?


Weird - PM resent.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Indy530Fan said:


> I have the 80 GB iPod. The firmware is 1.2.1.


You are up to date on firmware, try resetting the iPod and reconnecting to the DICE *anfter* the reboot process is completed.

To reset iPod, iPod (Scroll Wheel), and iPod (Touch Wheel)

1. Toggle the Hold switch on and off. (Slide it to Hold, then turn it off again.)
2. Press and hold the Play/Pause and Menu buttons until the Apple/iPod logo appears, about 6 to 10 seconds. You may need to repeat this step.


----------



## shane_smith (Feb 6, 2007)

Tom,

I have confirmed the switches are in the off position and I also rebooted my IPOD just in case and it still appears to go to speed dial and then if I try and goto any other screen it will return to speed dial after 3 - 5 seconds. 

I can call you if you think it will help. When is the best time to call in your timezone.

Cheers

Shane


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

shane_smith said:


> Tom,
> 
> I have confirmed the switches are in the off position and I also rebooted my IPOD just in case and it still appears to go to speed dial and then if I try and goto any other screen it will return to speed dial after 3 - 5 seconds.
> 
> ...


I'm in the office from 9-5 PST, call when you are at your vehicle.


----------



## giantkeeper (Jun 25, 2007)

Tom,

I placed my order today. Thought you should know that your website is acting super goofy!


----------



## Getsmmr (May 9, 2005)

Although I've had my HD DICE for a while, I just permanently installed the HD FM antennae (including grounding it properly) and I can say that it ROCKS. All the major stations have 1 to 2 HD only stations behind the primary one. 

I've barely used my sirius since hooking it up!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Getsmmr said:


> Although I've had my HD DICE for a while, I just permanently installed the HD FM antennae (including grounding it properly) and I can say that it ROCKS. All the major stations have 1 to 2 HD only stations behind the primary one.
> 
> I've barely used my sirius since hooking it up!


I use Sirius and HD radio, combined with the iPod. It's rare I can't find something to listen to on long drives. :rofl:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

giantkeeper said:


> Tom,
> 
> I placed my order today. Thought you should know that your website is acting super goofy!


Thanks for the heads up, the SQL is running a bit slow and should be corrected this afternoon.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Are there any good solutions for non-Ipod players? I haven't bought an mp3 player yet, and would prefer not to buy an Ipod if I can help it. 

I know VWs have aftermarket headunits that work with the steering wheel controls, but not sure about BMW.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Dawg90 said:


> Are there any good solutions for non-Ipod players? I haven't bought an mp3 player yet, and would prefer not to buy an Ipod if I can help it.
> 
> I know VWs have aftermarket headunits that work with the steering wheel controls, but not sure about BMW.


What are your reasons for not wanting an iPod? Just curious.


----------



## theresa (Mar 18, 2002)

I have the Alpine MP3 CD changer in my trunk. Does anyone make a switch so I can keep the CD changer and use it if I want to and still be able to install and use my iPod? Or do I have to have one or the other?


----------



## wdaveweaver (Apr 29, 2007)

I believe if your alpine CD changer uses the stock wiring to the radio, then you should be able to use the Blitzsafe adaptor that will allow you to plug in the Alpine and then has an extension off of it to allow another hookup, like the Dice. Not sure though as I used it for an XM direct install with Dice instead of the CD changer. Anybody know?


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

tom @ eas said:


> What are your reasons for not wanting an iPod? Just curious.


Just that my fiance has a shuffle & a Nano, and its kind of a pain to have 2 units on one PC - adding a 3rd would suck. I'd like to have 2 separate music libraries, and that seems impossible.

But since I mostly want an mp3 player for the car, i should probably get an Ipod if that's much better integrated with BMWs.

Or I could change the head unit, but don't really want to bother with that.

The HD radio/Ipod unit you sell looks interesting - I liked XM when I had it on my old BMW, I'd probably like HD radio.


----------



## diamedic (Sep 23, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> The GLI needs to be upstream of the device you believe is causing the engine whine. If the while is still present with the Sirius removed, it is either related to the vehicle or the device itself.
> 
> Since you have already tested with the Sirius removed and relocated the DICE module, the GLI should be spliced into the power wire of the DICE harness.


Tom-
Thanks for your excellent help. Now, without any GLI, the DICE works fine when connected directly to the car (if the SIRIUS is not connected). As I have said previously, the SIRIUS has no click or whine when it is used, but when both the SIRIUS and DICE are connected, the DICE has a click and whine, and a hum that increases with acceleration of the vehicle.
Is this as simple as having a bad SIRIUS unit, or is there some tricky wiring that needs to be done? As I have tried two different SIRIUS to DICE cables, I would find it unlikely, but not impossible, that they were both bad. I have copied my original post below as it has been a while since I updated here.
Thanks.

So, a bit of a complicated question, but I can't find answers for this within this thread or elsewhere.
I have a 2000 323i, which I wanted to add SIRIUS and the DICE kit to, so I upgraded the factory Business CD - to the E53 version, I believe. I installed the SIRIUS kit (OEM). I ordered the DICE iPod integration kit directly from DICE around the same time, and I attached it to the SIRIUS box in the trunk using the adapter cable. In addition, I have installed the OEM Bluetooth kit. Instead of using the built in speaker below the dash for the Bluetooth audio, I have rerouted the audio through the Business CD - it required pulling apart the smaller connector in the dash that connects the CD Changer cable to the Business CD, and splicing pins 3 and 8 on that cable to the speaker connector for the existing under-dash speaker. It also required a splice from the cell cable in the armrest-area console to the main connector for the Business CD behind the dash - but I suspect this component is uninvolved. The Bluetooth works perfectly, and the SIRIUS works perfectly. In the process of rewiring the cable from the "CD Changer" to the stereo, there was a connector in either pin three or pin eight - and it looked like a ground. I'm assuming that the removal of this cable to make room for the Bluetooth setup is the root of the problem I am about to describe.
With the DICE kit, when the engine is running (but never with the key in the "1" position), there is a clicking noise when the car is idling, and an accelerator-dependent hum when the car is moving. The click and hum have no relation to the text on the screen. The click and hum are present no matter how the wiring is run - it currently comes from the trunk, along the floorboard on the driver's side, and under the dash to where the unit sits. The click and hum were still present with all the DICE cabling and the iPod just sitting in the trunk while the car was moving or idling. I have also tried running the cable along the passenger side with the same results. Dealing directly with DICE, I switched the unit out in March of this year for a new unit, and the problem remains. I have also tried a separate adapter cable between the SIRIUS and the DICE with a 15 amp "Noise Filter" spliced in, and the problem remains. In addition, I previously had the exact same setup, but with the USA Spec unit, and the problem was the same. I have the Harmon-Kardon Stereo, if that adds anything.
Is there anything I can do to fix this? I would be willing to buy the appropriate parts. If the removed "ground" (if that's really what it is) is the problem, is there another place I could attach it? I have been looking at the BMW TIS online, but I can't seem to find any answers.
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## remues (Jun 18, 2007)

where can i buy a DICE for a good deal?


----------



## brabus (Jun 20, 2004)

DAWG - I'm pretty sure Itunes has the ability to have multiple libraries based on which IPOD you connect...kind of like profiles if you will. The IPOD is by far the best integrated for BMW, not to mention I just don't see a truely comparable MP3 player out on the market...based on size, price, integration ability, etc.

Remues - Go to DICE's website


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

brabus said:


> DAWG - I'm pretty sure Itunes has the ability to have multiple libraries based on which IPOD you connect...kind of like profiles if you will. The IPOD is by far the best integrated for BMW, not to mention I just don't see a truely comparable MP3 player out on the market...based on size, price, integration ability, etc.
> 
> Remues - Go to DICE's website


It doesn't have that ability. What it can do is only sync certain playlists with a specific iPod. I sync the 'Kris's iPod' playlist to my ipod and a different playlist to my wife's iPod.

Of course, you can have other playlists as well, but these are the 'master' playlists if you will.


----------



## brabus (Jun 20, 2004)

Ok, guess that's what I was meaning to say. So you and your fiancee have all your combined music in the library. Then you make playlists and just put your playlist on your IPOD, excluding all her music you don't want. Simple.


----------



## EddieB (Jun 5, 2003)

brabus said:


> DAWG - I'm pretty sure Itunes has the ability to have multiple libraries based on which IPOD you connect...kind of like profiles if you will. The IPOD is by far the best integrated for BMW, not to mention I just don't see a truely comparable MP3 player out on the market...based on size, price, integration ability, etc.
> 
> Remues - Go to DICE's website


Yes you can set up each iPod differently for how it synchs. I have too much music for my 60GB Pod, so it doesn't pick up all the stuff my 80GB does.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm going to merge this into the main DICE thread.


----------



## devarshi (Jun 15, 2007)

Dawg90 said:


> Are there any good solutions for non-Ipod players? I haven't bought an mp3 player yet, and would prefer not to buy an Ipod if I can help it.
> 
> I know VWs have aftermarket headunits that work with the steering wheel controls, but not sure about BMW.


I have a Microsoft Zune, which I love. I like it better than ipods (used to have a nano) because of the bigger screen and much better interface. The only problem is not being able to listen to music you bought on itunes w/o stripping Apple's copy-protection. I rarely bought any itunes music, so it wasnt a big issue for me.

Of course, the BMW integration isnt nearly as good either.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

devarshi said:


> I have a Microsoft Zune, which I love. I like it better than ipods (used to have a nano) because of the bigger screen and much better interface. The only problem is not being able to listen to music you bought on itunes w/o stripping Apple's copy-protection. I rarely bought any itunes music, so it wasnt a big issue for me.
> 
> Of course, the BMW integration isnt nearly as good either.


My iPod is in my car 99% of the time, the integration with the BMW is the only reason I bought it . Screen and user interface for the device aren't a big deal for me.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

tboogie said:


> I have the Alpine MP3 CD changer in my trunk. Does anyone make a switch so I can keep the CD changer and use it if I want to and still be able to install and use my iPod? Or do I have to have one or the other?


You will need to keep one of the other. If you have Business CD, you in-dash CD capabilities will not be lost, and all MP3 playback can be from the iPod.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

diamedic said:


> Tom-
> Thanks for your excellent help. Now, without any GLI, the DICE works fine when connected directly to the car (if the SIRIUS is not connected). As I have said previously, the SIRIUS has no click or whine when it is used, but when both the SIRIUS and DICE are connected, the DICE has a click and whine, and a hum that increases with acceleration of the vehicle.
> Is this as simple as having a bad SIRIUS unit, or is there some tricky wiring that needs to be done? As I have tried two different SIRIUS to DICE cables, I would find it unlikely, but not impossible, that they were both bad. I have copied my original post below as it has been a while since I updated here.
> Thanks.
> ...


Have you tried installing the GLI yet?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

remues said:


> where can i buy a DICE for a good deal?


We've got you covered here:

*DICE iPod Integration Kit for BMW*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=268


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

KrisL said:


> I'm going to merge this into the main DICE thread.


Thanks Kris.


----------



## theresa (Mar 18, 2002)

tom @ eas said:


> You will need to keep one of the other. If you have Business CD, you in-dash CD capabilities will not be lost, and all MP3 playback can be from the iPod.


So, if I already have the Blitzsafe unit to go with the CD changer, it should be fairly easy to install the DICE unit?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

tboogie said:


> So, if I already have the Blitzsafe unit to go with the CD changer, it should be fairly easy to install the DICE unit?


Yes, simply plug in the connections to the DICE and you're set.


----------



## wdaveweaver (Apr 29, 2007)

You need to make sure you have the Blitzsafe 101 model that has the passthru cables allowing you to hook up another unit. You will tell the difference as the 101 unit has the same cables coming out of it that your car does for the original hookup. Good luck!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

That's correct - for reference, we well the CD Changer-compatible versions for those that with to retain their changer or integrate the DICE.


----------



## giantkeeper (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Tom,

I am reviewing your E-46 DYI tutorial and it mentions I can pull the fuses for the radio, is this instead of disconnecting the battery? Is it easier to do just the radio fuses rather than disconnect the battery?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

giantkeeper said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I am reviewing your E-46 DYI tutorial and it mentions I can pull the fuses for the radio, is this instead of disconnecting the battery? Is it easier to do just the radio fuses rather than disconnect the battery?


Removing the battery cables is always recommended, but the fuses would work as well.


----------



## geeek204 (Nov 14, 2006)

biby said:


> not a single problem, i left it in my trunk and have never touched it ever since, it never needs any reset so far and I believe it will never need it


Where did you mount yours? Did you just leave it behind the trim? I was thinking of drilling a hole into the storage compartment where the cd changer would be.

Thanks,

Storm


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

venusgarg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I installed my DICE module around 6 months back and it was working fine until couple of days back, but now it started making static noise all the time i play my Ipod. I tried to disconnect my Ipod from my DICE module and reconnect it but didn't help.
> Is their someone else too who noticed same kind of problem and how to fix it.
> Please help


The DICE could be picking up interference from other devices in the vehicle. You can try relocating the wire to see if the noise is diminished or if you cannot find the source of the noise - a ground loop isolator must be used.

Some BMWs are more sensitive to engine noise than others. Here is a link to the version we offer on the website:

*12 Amp Power Noise Filter*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_69_135_171&products_id=309

Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## nliang (Jun 27, 2006)

*iPhone compatibility?*

Tom,

I bought the DICE in July 2006 and I just got an iPhone. I plugged in the iPhone into the dock connector and it plays the music, but it skips every 3 seconds. Do you think iPhones will be supported in the future with new firmware?

Thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

nliang said:


> Tom,
> 
> I bought the DICE in July 2006 and I just got an iPhone. I plugged in the iPhone into the dock connector and it plays the music, but it skips every 3 seconds. Do you think iPhones will be supported in the future with new firmware?
> 
> Thanks.


Not sure, we're gone in full support with the DICE kits since last year since they are currently supported in the US.


----------



## diamedic (Sep 23, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> Have you tried installing the GLI yet?


Yes - it hasn't helped. Any more ideas?


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

nliang said:


> Tom,
> 
> I bought the DICE in July 2006 and I just got an iPhone. I plugged in the iPhone into the dock connector and it plays the music, but it skips every 3 seconds. Do you think iPhones will be supported in the future with new firmware?
> 
> Thanks.


Try turning off WiFi, there have been some reports that this can cause audio problems.


----------



## giantkeeper (Jun 25, 2007)

Installed my trunk Dice system last night. With all the research and preperation I did before hand it took all of 20 minutes to do. I did not run the line up to the front of the car because I simply did not want it there 

Everything works well at this point.....I have noticed that my last setting for the Climate Control is not coming up when I start the car the next time..and when I stopped for some Starbucks ([email protected] liquid crack!) this morning and got back in and started the car, the head unit displayed INIT and did not start playing a song. I simply switched through the modes on the HU until I got back to the dice unit and it came right up, to the same point I was at when I got to the coffee shop.

So far so good....definately like the control options through Disk 1-6 way better than my Kenwood controller (it would only display the song titles) I had in my Yukon.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

nliang said:


> Tom,
> 
> I bought the DICE in July 2006 and I just got an iPhone. I plugged in the iPhone into the dock connector and it plays the music, but it skips every 3 seconds. Do you think iPhones will be supported in the future with new firmware?
> 
> Thanks.


iPhones are already reported working with DICE and HD DICE. The shipping could be contributed to the module. When was your kit purchased?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

diamedic said:


> Yes - it hasn't helped. Any more ideas?


Have you tried relocating the module to a different location in the vehicle? Also verify the trunk harness is away from other power cables.


----------



## giantkeeper (Jun 25, 2007)

giantkeeper said:


> Everything works well at this point.....I have noticed that my last setting for the Climate Control is not coming up when I start the car the next time


I was able to take care of the climate control part by shutting off the climate control at 72 while driving, and turned it back on...it stayed at 72...took the car out for lunch today, and it came on at the last setting...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

giantkeeper said:


> I was able to take care of the climate control part by shutting off the climate control at 72 while driving, and turned it back on...it stayed at 72...took the car out for lunch today, and it came on at the last setting...


Thanks for following up, let me know if you have any questions on features.


----------



## diamedic (Sep 23, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> Have you tried relocating the module to a different location in the vehicle? Also verify the trunk harness is away from other power cables.


Yes, as previously stated, I have relocated the device using all of the scenarios. In addition, the harnass is not near any cables.
The bottom line is that the DICE clicks and hums when looped through the SIRIUS unit, but not when directly plugged in. The SIRIUS always sounds perfect. Simply a case of a defective SIRIUS?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

diamedic said:


> Yes, as previously stated, I have relocated the device using all of the scenarios. In addition, the harnass is not near any cables.
> The bottom line is that the DICE clicks and hums when looped through the SIRIUS unit, but not when directly plugged in. The SIRIUS always sounds perfect. Simply a case of a defective SIRIUS?


Possibly, ground loops can be tough to track down sometimes - it can be the DICE, Sirius module. or even a combination of both.


----------



## diamedic (Sep 23, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> Possibly, ground loops can be tough to track down sometimes - it can be the DICE, Sirius module. or even a combination of both.


I am beginning to get that. 
Any ideas on a next step?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

diamedic said:


> I am beginning to get that.
> Any ideas on a next step?


Do you know someone else wit ha 3-series to test the kit on? Otherwise, a replacement Sirius module exhibiting the same issues would indicate the DICE is causing the issue.


----------



## ckleung100 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Ipod Power*

When an IPOD is connected to the DICE unit in the car, does the IPOD shut itself off when the car is turned off or is it constantly on until the IPODs internal battery dies?

How does this affect the life of the internal battery?

Thanks in advance for your help....


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

ckleung100 said:


> When an IPOD is connected to the DICE unit in the car, does the IPOD shut itself off when the car is turned off or is it constantly on until the IPODs internal battery dies?
> 
> How does this affect the life of the internal battery?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help....


My favorite iPod has been my 40G 4th Generation I've been using in the BMW since day one. There are no problems with the battery to this day.

The iPod will only charge when the DICE is active, turning off when the vehicle is shut down to conserve battery power.


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

when someone says if it works fully with the iPhone i deduct they mean with all functions, including phone?/


----------



## gdi (May 31, 2007)

*Noise from the AUX input - Bad Dice??*

I have good sound from my iPod with my Dice, however I plugged in my Sirius Sportster and I get a heavy whine from the Dice - obviously it is an engine electrical interference - it changes with the RPM.

I tested my power connection, etc by A/Bing between the FM Transmitter and the Dice and only the Dice is noisy. I used a RS Stereo jack cable to connect- this thing is heavy gauge and pretty big, so i don't think that is the issue.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Gary


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

*iPhone*

(update)

Ok if i dock the iPhone on iPod mode.. then it ask me for airplane mode i choose No. And then I can use the iPod mode but i cant browse the music on the iPhone it says Accesory Attached. and can only change tracks on the head unit and steering wheel.

So anyone know how to remove the Accesory attached screen so i can browse the music..from the iPhone..
that's the only issue i have. bluetooth works better than expected. and music works somewhat...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

zerock said:


> when someone says if it works fully with the iPhone i deduct they mean with all functions, including phone?/


No, phone controls are locked out.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

gdi said:


> I have good sound from my iPod with my Dice, however I plugged in my Sirius Sportster and I get a heavy whine from the Dice - obviously it is an engine electrical interference - it changes with the RPM.
> 
> I tested my power connection, etc by A/Bing between the FM Transmitter and the Dice and only the Dice is noisy. I used a RS Stereo jack cable to connect- this thing is heavy gauge and pretty big, so i don't think that is the issue.
> 
> ...


The DICE could be picking up interference from other devices in the vehicle. You can try relocating the wire to see if the noise is diminished or if you cannot find the source of the noise - a ground loop isolator must be used.

Some BMWs are more sensitive to engine noise than others. Here is a link to the version we offer on the website:

*12 Amp Power Noise Filter*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_69_135_171&products_id=309


----------



## kmort0ce (Jul 9, 2007)

I've been perusing this post before puchasing the DICE integration kit. I noticed someone's post about wanting to install the radio interface to reduce the likelyhood of interference with running cables from the trunk. I guess logically it makes sense, do you see less problems with the radio interface? Do you have a photo tutorial of the installation of that? (I want to get an idea of how complicated it looks before I make the decision). I have an '04 325Ci. Thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

kmort0ce said:


> I've been perusing this post before puchasing the DICE integration kit. I noticed someone's post about wanting to install the radio interface to reduce the likelyhood of interference with running cables from the trunk. I guess logically it makes sense, do you see less problems with the radio interface? Do you have a photo tutorial of the installation of that? (I want to get an idea of how complicated it looks before I make the decision). I have an '04 325Ci. Thanks!


We can send instructions by email - free free to contact me directly.


----------



## bmrfam (Oct 15, 2006)

Tom,

I thought I saw someplace on the thread where you answered this before but can't seem to find it. We have an X3 coming in the next couple of weeks for my wife. It is of course a 2007 with both Nav and Premium Sound. Can you point me to the correct DICE iPOD kit for this use? Can you also confirm that this version can be installed under the center console?

Thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bmrfam said:


> Tom,
> 
> I thought I saw someplace on the thread where you answered this before but can't seem to find it. We have an X3 coming in the next couple of weeks for my wife. It is of course a 2007 with both Nav and Premium Sound. Can you point me to the correct DICE iPOD kit for this use? Can you also confirm that this version can be installed under the center console?
> 
> Thanks.


Sure - this is the kit you need:

*DICE iPod Integration Kit for BMW*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=268

Your connections will be sourced underneath the center console bucket.


----------



## angina (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey Tom,

Do you offer any specials on these units for bimmerfesters? Free shipping perhaps?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

angina said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> Do you offer any specials on these units for bimmerfesters? Free shipping perhaps?


Just replied to your PM.


----------



## smlee (Feb 5, 2007)

*Ready to take the Plunge!!!*

Tom,
I have 2 questions:
1 - I have a 2006 530I with NAV and CD changer, I have gone to your website and can not figure out which unit to buy. So, which unit do I buy?
2 - What kind of mounting options do I have for the connector? I would like to mount it inside of my armrest if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

smlee said:


> Tom,
> I have 2 questions:
> 1 - I have a 2006 530I with NAV and CD changer, I have gone to your website and can not figure out which unit to buy. So, which unit do I buy?
> 2 - What kind of mounting options do I have for the connector? I would like to mount it inside of my armrest if possible.
> ...


DICE isn't compatible with the e60, the BMW version would be the kit you need:

*iPod Integration Kit for e60 5-series*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_69_198_199&products_id=394

The iPod is placed into the glove compartment and all control is via the steering wheel/iDrive controller.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

Tom,

Sorry if this has been answered already, but is DICE iPod Integration Kit for BMW compatible with '07 E90?

Thanks


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bimmer_fam said:


> Tom,
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered already, but is DICE iPod Integration Kit for BMW compatible with '07 E90?
> 
> Thanks


Same scenario as the e60, it uses fiber optics. You will need the BMW kit:

*iPod Integration Kit for e90/e91/e92 3-series*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=393


----------



## DrewM (Sep 2, 2002)

tom @ eas said:


> There are a few pockets the DICE module can be tucked away into, but it will take some patience and looking around. Typically, we use the trunk interface kits with eurotray installations, but yours is not an impossible feat.
> 
> However, you should be no reason why you cannot install the kit with the pieces you have. I would recommend one of the cables mentioned above, or professional installation.


After getting the DICE extension cable, I was able to find a spot for the module in a pocket directly under the coin holder and behind the eurotray. I used the cable to extend the 12-pin feed from it's former termination spot right next to the shifter. It's a tight fit, but it works...and it only took about 15 minutes.

Drew


----------



## rebel.ranter (Jul 16, 2007)

*BMW MID Display only half used*

Hi Mike,
got the DICE yesterday (in Ireland, not bad delivery time & was skipped over for customs tax too as a bonus!), installed it last night, nice & easy!

One quick question, should the ID3 tags show across the full length of the MID? Mine is currently showing in one section above the 1-4 buttons only. Looks a bit squashed. 
I have the "low" OBC in my instrument cluster (the one with the picture of the car indicating bulbs out, doors open, etc.). So it's the display that is below CD slot that I'm getting my ID3 tags on.
Any info appreciated, 
Rgds,
Mark


----------



## dJuL (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi,

I've just received my dice today, for my e39 330d (1998) with business radio.
My problem is I don't manage to have ID3 tags on the radio and also on the ODB (behind the wheel)
When I press CD6 I have :
track #3 : ODB only
track #4 : radio only
Is there a way to view tags on both (ODB and Radio) ?

I love my new dice, the sound is very great, and it works fine !
It is a very good product. :thumbup:

I have a tip to manage playlist:
I made a little MP3 for each playlist which say the playlist name. (I used a vocal generator : http://demo.acapela-group.com/)
Just place it on the first position of the playlist.
Then now in playlist mode, I don't see the playlist name, but I hear it !

regards,
Julien.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

dJuL said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just received my dice today, for my e39 330d (1998) with business radio.
> My problem is I don't manage to have ID3 tags on the radio and also on the ODB (behind the wheel)
> ...


The text can display on the MID or OBC, but not both at the same time.

We did a DIY on the voicetags also, more info can be found in this thread:

*Adding Speech Voicetags to your DICE/iPod Playlists *
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212941


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

rebel.ranter said:


> Hi Mike,
> got the DICE yesterday (in Ireland, not bad delivery time & was skipped over for customs tax too as a bonus!), installed it last night, nice & easy!
> 
> One quick question, should the ID3 tags show across the full length of the MID? Mine is currently showing in one section above the 1-4 buttons only. Looks a bit squashed.
> ...


The 525 will have the display on the MID by pressing CD6/TRACK4, then returning to CD1.


----------



## dJuL (Jul 25, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> The text can display on the MID or OBC, but not both at the same time.
> 
> We did a DIY on the voicetags also, more info can be found in this thread:
> 
> ...


Thanks for your answer Tom.
Of course you already had the same playlist idea ! 

greetings !


----------



## wdaveweaver (Apr 29, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> The 525 will have the display on the MID by pressing CD6/TRACK4, then returning to CD1.


Quick question Tom: Is this option with the MID display available on the e46 with the business CD (2004 330i)?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

wdaveweaver said:


> Quick question Tom: Is this option with the MID display available on the e46 with the business CD (2004 330i)?


Text display is set to default Business CD settings for the e46. If you have a non-NAV e46, nothing needs to be set.


----------



## wdaveweaver (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry Tom, I ment to say the OBC display (on the instrument cluster)?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

wdaveweaver said:


> Sorry Tom, I ment to say the OBC display (on the instrument cluster)?


Not on the 3-series, radio or NAV display only.


----------



## wdaveweaver (Apr 29, 2007)

Understand, just trying to figure out all the settings and features available. Thanks as usual Tom.


----------



## lexhair (Nov 26, 2005)

yotoad said:


> where are other areas for the module besides the center console and behind the glove compartment?
> 
> does the noise filter require soldering?


For what it's worth, I cut in a noise filter when I had the iceLink+. Didn't do squat. In fact, when I put the DICE in, I took the dension wiring harness (and the noise filter) out.

My own personal (and somewhat non-technical) opinion is that the DICE is a low cost, medium quality option. I'm being generous on the quality classification because the iceLink+ is the low quality standard for measurement. I had the BMW OEM solution which was far superior in sound quality than the DICE. I have an Alpine iPod solution in another car and the sound quality is also far superior than the DICE. Both of these are significantly more expensive than the DICE so you get what you pay for.

If I go real fast and have all the windows down, I can live with the DICE audio quality. The fact that it has to reinitialize every time I take the iPod out of the car (obviating portability which is the primary feature of the iPod) is poor design. The only plausible excuse for this is that the consumer isn't paying for better design. Personally, I'd rather pay another $100 for a better designed DICE with better noise filtering, firmware logic and ground isolation built in. There are just too many complaints about whine to be a coincidence.

I do have to correct my experience with my 3G iPod. The iPod does go to sleep while connected to the DICE and the ignition off.


----------



## angina (Mar 29, 2006)

is there a return policy on this product?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

angina said:


> is there a return policy on this product?


Yes, we have a 30 day guarantee to make sure you are 100% happy. There is also a 1 year warranty on the DICE kit.


----------



## rebel.ranter (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi, I just thought I would post how I have been getting on with my DICE in my 2002 e29 525i with Business CD (no Nav), have it 2 days.

When I first got it I just plugged it into the CD changer connections, plugged in the iPod & did a test. It worked 1st time, really well, ID3 tags displaying, steering controls working, etc. I was in work so didn't complete the full install there &then.

That evening I installed it by removing the rear seat, sill trims & running it up the left side of the car (passenger side here in Ireland as we have RHD cars). There was plenty of room under the glove box to put the DICE unit. There is a tray that you simply pull forward and in the corner nearest the front and outside of car there is a gap for the unit. I cable tied it to the loom here. From there I just ran the iPod lead into the glove box where there is plenty of lead length left to view it from driver's side.

All was fine for an hour, then the clicking started. Following on from that the system stopped altogether. No amount of resets, fuse removing worked.

I then read through the 36 pages of posts on this thread looking for answers. 
(I really think an F.A.Q. could be compiled from these as lots of posts are repeditive). 
I concluded that I would have to try the "disconnect the battery, touch +ve & -ve terminals, leave for 5 mins, reset iPod procedure that has been recommended over & over again. 


> 1. Disconnect iPod from cable
> 2. Remove battery cables, negative first
> 3. Touch battery cable terminals together (away from battery) for +5 seconds, a small spark is normal as this is stored power draining from the system.
> 4. Allow cables to remain disconnected for about 5-7 minutes
> ...


I did this & it seemed to resolve all issues, so far. I'll report back if issues occur. *So try this procedure to the letter, REMOVING FUSES & JUST -VE TERMINAL IS NO SUBSTITUTE!* I hope I won't have to do this regularly.
BTW I am running an original Nano 4Gb with SW version 1.3.1 with no issues, just upgraded today to see if it would work (I also tried a v1.1 Nano too, fine too).

An observation I have made is that the Track Name, etc. only shows in one corner of the MID (radio) display, probably due to the fact that that's the only section of the display used by CD changer display.

After all that one small question for Tom, any plans to supply this accessory?










It would really finish off the job.

One final observation I have made is that you will get the most out of this system by clever use of Playlists.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

rebel.ranter said:


> Hi, I just thought I would post how I have been getting on with my DICE in my 2002 e29 525i with Business CD (no Nav), have it 2 days.
> 
> When I first got it I just plugged it into the CD changer connections, plugged in the iPod & did a test. It worked 1st time, really well, ID3 tags displaying, steering controls working, etc. I was in work so didn't complete the full install there &then.
> 
> ...


We don't mind answering the questions repeatedly, the important fact is that everyone's question is answered. We have a knowledgebase on our website that will be getting questions added to it as they are presented.



rebel.ranter said:


> An observation I have made is that the Track Name, etc. only shows in one corner of the MID (radio) display, probably due to the fact that that's the only section of the display used by CD changer display.


This is correct.



rebel.ranter;2532974After all that one small question for Tom said:


> http://www.bavariansoundwerks.com/images/misc/dice.e39/e39-dice-main-image.gif[/IMG]
> 
> It would really finish off the job.


We will not offer this product. The dock might be ok for a desk or surface - but we are talking about a moving vehicle. This places a lot of unnecessary wear on the dock connector of the iPod and can damage it within time. Vehicles with stiff suspension make the problem worse. Navigation of the iPod would be virtually impossible in this position.

A more serious point to bring up is if the vehicle was involved in an head-on collision and the iPod was projected in front of a deploying airbag, since the iPod isn't secured properly.

Here***8217;s what I recommend:

*DICE iPod Cradle w/ Video Support*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_69_135_170&products_id=269

You'll notice the iPod is supported by the bottom and the sides. This is necessary in a moving vehicle.

I think the concept is very neat, just not practical without something securing the iPod safely. To be perfectly fair, I have not heard a case of this happening yet. I certainly wouldn't want to be the first.



rebel.ranter said:


> One final observation I have made is that you will get the most out of this system by clever use of Playlists.


Absolutely, voicetages make the experience *much* more enjoyable:

*Adding Speech Voicetags to your DICE/iPod Playlists*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_193_222&products_id=446

Thanks for the feedback and let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## rebel.ranter (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks again, BTW I meant to say it's an e39 525i not an e29, typo error. 
Good point about the dock & safety. I was only thinking of how neat & tidy it looked. Safety is more important. I don't really want to see it out anyway. 
I'll try the voice tags.


----------



## yotoad (Apr 1, 2007)

Has anyone had luck with the noise filter installation cutting out engine noise to their satisfaction? i'm scheduled to get the noise filter installed in the next couple of weeks, and want to know if people have had good luck with it.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

yotoad said:


> Has anyone had luck with the noise filter installation cutting out engine noise to their satisfaction? i'm scheduled to get the noise filter installed in the next couple of weeks, and want to know if people have had good luck with it.


This depends on where the noise is coming from - an experienced installer will try to find the source rather than simply splicing in the GLI from the start.


----------



## DRE MAC (Jul 29, 2007)

Hello Tom, This is Andre'. I'm new to this forum, but after reading through the majority of this thread before finally purchasing my Dice Ipod integration kit I take it you're the person to talk to. As I wrote earlier I purchased the Dice Ipod integrations kit about 2 weeks ago from EAS, First let me say your presence on this board and the feedback you provide was the main factor in with deciding to purchase and referring two friends to purchase the Dice Kit from EAS. The installation was fairly simple took about an hour (I ordered the trunk kit for E46) and the sound is great, except I do notice the faint clicking noise while quite sections of music are playing mentioned by others. I mounted the dice unit behind the glove box, as there was plenty of space. I noticed earlier in the thread you where asking member of this forum if they where in the OC area and willing the let someone local take a look at this issue. If you still need someone to assist with trouble shooting, I'm in the area. Andre


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

DRE MAC said:


> Hello Tom, This is Andre'. I'm new to this forum, but after reading through the majority of this thread before finally purchasing my Dice Ipod integration kit I take it you're the person to talk to. As I wrote earlier I purchased the Dice Ipod integrations kit about 2 weeks ago from EAS, First let me say your presence on this board and the feedback you provide was the main factor in with deciding to purchase and referring two friends to purchase the Dice Kit from EAS. The installation was fairly simple took about an hour (I ordered the trunk kit for E46) and the sound is great, except I do notice the faint clicking noise while quite sections of music are playing mentioned by others. I mounted the dice unit behind the glove box, as there was plenty of space. I noticed earlier in the thread you where asking member of this forum if they where in the OC area and willing the let someone local take a look at this issue. If you still need someone to assist with trouble shooting, I'm in the area. Andre


Andre,

Can you send me your full name via email so I can look up your account information? We'll make arrangements to take a look.


----------



## drzeus (Jun 17, 2007)

Well I'm also one of those affected by loud hissing noise/interference which has now reached such loud levels I'm forced to listen to the radio rather than my Ipod as its driving me insane. While it has been better in the past, it has never been Hiss Free and based on the number of reports on this thread it seems this is quite a common problem 

Tom as I haven't received an email reply from you on this as yet, can you please post here an explanation/instruction on exactly where to splice the DICE cable and install the noise filter? 

I know the instructions come with the noise filter you sell but as the international shipping for it is VERY expensive I'd like to buy one locally. What I can't find though is splicing instructions specific to the wiring harness of the DICE.

Also anyone here who has actually benefited from the noise filter??


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

drzeus said:


> Well I'm also one of those affected by loud hissing noise/interference which has now reached such loud levels I'm forced to listen to the radio rather than my Ipod as its driving me insane. While it has been better in the past, it has never been Hiss Free and based on the number of reports on this thread it seems this is quite a common problem
> 
> Tom as I haven't received an email reply from you on this as yet, can you please post here an explanation/instruction on exactly where to splice the DICE cable and install the noise filter?
> 
> ...


Any GLI you buy will come with its own instructions (including ours), typically you will be tapping into the brown wire of the DICE harness.


----------



## mlh78750 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Display on nav mkiv and widescreen*

Hi all!

Tom, I bought a Dice about 11 months ago for my e38 2000 740iL. At the time it had a mkII nav computer and the 4:3 display. I always used 6-6 display setting on the nav screen. Last week I updated the nav computer to a mkIV and a widescreen. The ID info from the ipod displays on the cluster just fine, but on the nav is appears to overwrite itself and is jumbled. I think this is because it is displaying ### ###### or something like that. And it appears the display from the ipod is going to both of those locations. I can post a video if it will help. Is there another setting I need to use? Is there a firmware update that I might need to fix the display on the nav?

The sound is still great! And the id info on the cluster works okay, but I prefer to have it on the nav.

BTW, here is the link to my write up on the install that I did 11 months ago. http://mike.hallzone.net/dice-install/

Thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mlh78750 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Tom, I bought a Dice about 11 months ago for my e38 2000 740iL. At the time it had a mkII nav computer and the 4:3 display. I always used 6-6 display setting on the nav screen. Last week I updated the nav computer to a mkIV and a widescreen. The ID info from the ipod displays on the cluster just fine, but on the nav is appears to overwrite itself and is jumbled. I think this is because it is displaying ### ###### or something like that. And it appears the display from the ipod is going to both of those locations. I can post a video if it will help. Is there another setting I need to use? Is there a firmware update that I might need to fix the display on the nav?
> 
> ...


Nice DIY, if it's ok with you - we would like to integrate it with our knowledgebase.

As for the text issue, it's because of the older radio tuner and upgraded NAV. Upgrade to a BM53 radio tuner and the text issue will display properly.


----------



## dJuL (Jul 25, 2007)

*Rockbox*

Hi,

Anybody here has tested the Rockbox firmware with the dice ?
(http://www.rockbox.org/)

Thanks for reply.

regards,
Julien


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

dJuL said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anybody here has tested the Rockbox firmware with the dice ?
> (http://www.rockbox.org/)
> ...


No experience with Rockbox, but if the iPod's UI is modified in any way, it will likely not work.


----------



## dJuL (Jul 25, 2007)

thanks for your answer Tom


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

i just updated my iPhone software to 1.0.1. And when I plugged in the iPhone to DICE, the iPod controls where unlocked. But i couldnt see the song info on the headunit. Will verify later on when I go to lunch. But it appears you can now browse the iPod controls on the iPhone. Will verify later if it was just a bug of the moment.


----------



## giantkeeper (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Tom,

The dice unit in my 03' iT is doing great with NO issues. We just added an 05' 330CI w/ Nav and I want to toss a dice in there as well......I imagine I can expect the same performance from that pairing?


----------



## whitewagon (Mar 8, 2004)

*help*

Hi,

I received my kit with the radio connection harness yesterday, and tried to install the DICE unit in my '04 330ci, no nav, no bluetooth, no phone.

After initilizing, text appears on the display but no sound, and switching to CD only indicates that I have no CD's in my CD changer, and it quickly reverts back to the radio with text scrolling from the ipod.

Do I need to completely disconnect the changer in the trunk if I disconnected the factory changer plug at the head unit? I still have mine installed, I assumed it was dead weight since it is unplugged at the head unit, but maybe not.

And please verify that the white connector of your radio harness connects to the head unit where the factory changer plug connects (passenger side), and the wires of the white connector should also be on the passenger side.

I also did this install without disconnecting the battery, I pulled the fuses.

And I have a ipod w/video w/latest updates, and a new BMW NO NAV head unit with a mfg date of march '07 (recently replaced under warranty).

Thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

giantkeeper said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> The dice unit in my 03' iT is doing great with NO issues. We just added an 05' 330CI w/ Nav and I want to toss a dice in there as well......I imagine I can expect the same performance from that pairing?


Yes - same kit and installation procedures with your 05.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

whitewagon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my kit with the radio connection harness yesterday, and tried to install the DICE unit in my '04 330ci, no nav, no bluetooth, no phone.
> 
> ...


Were both the 3/6 pin connections pulled from the changer? This needs to be performed for the DICE to work correctly.


----------



## whitewagon (Mar 8, 2004)

tom @ eas said:


> Were both the 3/6 pin connections pulled from the changer? This needs to be performed for the DICE to work correctly.


No, none of the connections at the changer were touched, only the head unit connection. I'll try that tonight.

And could you verify how the white plug is inserted into the head unit? I am using your radio connect harness.


----------



## tz1238 (Jul 16, 2007)

*2003 Z4 with nav*

I have a 2003 BMW Z4 and just installed the dice unit in my car. The ipod works fine, a little low on volume, but that could be on my end. I have a 4G Nano, 4 months old. the software version is 1.1.3 and I cannot update any further. The problem is that I get no playlists, and no song lists and just a title sometimes. When I hit the cd buttons a momentary CD1,CD2, etc. comes on the screen.The nav system only stays on for a moment and then the word album appears. I can't use the nav system. Any suggestions or should I send the unit back.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

tz1238 said:


> I have a 2003 BMW Z4 and just installed the dice unit in my car. The ipod works fine, a little low on volume, but that could be on my end. I have a 4G Nano, 4 months old. the software version is 1.1.3 and I cannot update any further. The problem is that I get no playlists, and no song lists and just a title sometimes. When I hit the cd buttons a momentary CD1,CD2, etc. comes on the screen.The nav system only stays on for a moment and then the word album appears. I can't use the nav system. Any suggestions or should I send the unit back.


You're working correctly - the DICE cannot display Playlist or Album directory listings since the iPod does not permit this information to be extracted while in an unlocked state.

I would recommend the use of voicetags, this will make the browsing experience much easier: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212941


----------



## tz1238 (Jul 16, 2007)

What about the Nav system only staying on for a moment while playing the ipod?
Can I use the Navigation maps while playing my ipod. What Ipod will display titles and playlists? Thanks


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

tz1238 said:


> What about the Nav system only staying on for a moment while playing the ipod?
> Can I use the Navigation maps while playing my ipod. What Ipod will display titles and playlists? Thanks


The iPod is the limitation - it will not allow for directory listings without switching to UART (locked clickwheel) mode. The intention of the DICE was to allow Clickwheel browsing while still connected to the DICE.

Your display will show the song title, artist and album title while the song is in play.


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

OK What I stated before about the iPhone. well it appears it was a bug or something, because when i went to launch it went back to the normal behavior with the screen locked.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

zerock said:


> OK What I stated before about the iPhone. well it appears it was a bug or something, because when i went to launch it went back to the normal behavior with the screen locked.


If you want to browse the iPod commands of the iPhone while connected, perform the following steps:

1. Connect iPhone
2. When iPhone asks to go into accessory mode, press NO or wait for several seconds
3. Press the HOME button for +7 seconds
4. Navigate through phone like normal.

One caveat, you will not have proper text display or steering wheel/radio control in this mode. To return to normal, disconnect/reconnect the iPod.


----------



## yotoad (Apr 1, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> This depends on where the noise is coming from - an experienced installer will try to find the source rather than simply splicing in the GLI from the start.


Tom, what are typical places where the noise comes from?

i spoke just over the phone to an installer and he said that it sounded like a ground issue --

before i take it in would you suggest that i disconnect the battery and then reconnect like you've mentioned before?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

yotoad said:


> Tom, what are typical places where the noise comes from?
> 
> i spoke just over the phone to an installer and he said that it sounded like a ground issue --
> 
> before i take it in would you suggest that i disconnect the battery and then reconnect like you've mentioned before?


Anywhere electrical devices or wiring is located. Have your installer move the module around to see if the noise is eliminated or decreased.


----------



## yotoad (Apr 1, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> Anywhere electrical devices or wiring is located. Have your installer move the module around to see if the noise is eliminated or decreased.


i'm wondering if i shouldn't have installed it in the center console . . .

it's been okay and bearable, but in the past two weeks the interference has been terrible, sounds like a b-17 bomber in my speakers one minute, then it cuts off and is faint, then back -- very frustrating. i'm wondering if it's the DICE module itself?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

yotoad said:


> i'm wondering if i shouldn't have installed it in the center console . . .
> 
> it's been okay and bearable, but in the past two weeks the interference has been terrible, sounds like a b-17 bomber in my speakers one minute, then it cuts off and is faint, then back -- very frustrating. i'm wondering if it's the DICE module itself?


We can definitely bench-test the module to determine if needed, but please try the steps listed in my prior post to see if we need to proceed to the next step.


----------



## chrisproia (Jul 31, 2007)

sounds like a cool integration!


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> If you want to browse the iPod commands of the iPhone while connected, perform the following steps:
> 
> 1. Connect iPhone
> 2. When iPhone asks to go into accessory mode, press NO or wait for several seconds
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for the tip, it works like a charm.:thumbup:


----------



## pjl1520 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Sucessfull Installation*

Ordered my DICE kit on Monday - recieved on Tuesday. Installation was a snap and it works and sounds fine. I will route the wires this weekend when I have more time.

I have a E39 2002 525i wagon. I have a new IPOD gen 5.5 30GB..

Text Track/album/artist info shows up fine...However the Playlist names don't show up,,,,are they supposed to or can I only display the track name? The display just shows "playlist" when I am in DISC 2 mode

After reading the DIY to create a voice announced playlist - I wasn't sure if this was necessary for all installations or only those without any text capability. Sooooo Should I be able to read the playlist names (or for that matter the album names) when I am in the album or playlist mode. Right now I can get song info displayed only when I am in the DISC 1 or track mode after I previously selected DISC 6...


----------



## giantkeeper (Jun 25, 2007)

So with my 05 330CI w/ navigation, will I need a code to unlock the navigation when I plug the battery back in?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

giantkeeper said:


> So with my 05 330CI w/ navigation, will I need a code to unlock the navigation when I plug the battery back in?


No.


----------



## giantkeeper (Jun 25, 2007)

KrisL said:


> No.


[email protected] Kris, your everywhere...thanks! The dealership we bought the ZHP at snatched the OM's from another coupe, so I was not sure on the code/key. Thanks again!:thumbup:


----------



## pjl1520 (Jun 25, 2006)

*UART Mode to get playlist text*



tom @ eas said:


> The iPod is the limitation - it will not allow for directory listings without switching to UART (locked clickwheel) mode. The intention of the DICE was to allow Clickwheel browsing while still connected to the DICE.
> 
> Your display will show the song title, artist and album title while the song is in play.


Is there anyway to switch to the UART mode and get back the album/playlist info?

Thanks


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

pjl1520 said:


> Is there anyway to switch to the UART mode and get back the album/playlist info?
> 
> Thanks


No, this is not the intention of the DICE kit since it locks out the Clickwheel - you would be taking a step backward.

Utilizing the voicetags would make the browsing experience easier: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212941


----------



## pjl1520 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Step Backward*



tom @ eas said:


> No, this is not the intention of the DICE kit since it locks out the Clickwheel - you would be taking a step backward.
> 
> Utilizing the voicetags would make the browsing experience easier: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212941


Nevertheless, if I plan on keeping the IPOD in the trunk, then the locked wheel is immaterial. If I want to take a step backward, can you tell me how I would put the IPOD in the UART mode?

THANKS!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

pjl1520 said:


> Nevertheless, if I plan on keeping the IPOD in the trunk, then the locked wheel is immaterial. If I want to take a step backward, can you tell me how I would put the IPOD in the UART mode?
> 
> THANKS!


UART is not an option with the DICE - it's not the direction we wanted go go in.


----------



## giantkeeper (Jun 25, 2007)

Tom,

I have installed my Dice unit on my 05' w/Nav MKIV. Things work well, with the exception of the display. I have the nav on splitscreen and want the song title/text to display with my map and coordinates. However the screen stays for a minute, and then tries to kick out to a speed dial screen. Any ideas?

**edit...added**

I have disabled the text on disk 6 setting 9 and there are two screens, one with the track# and just below it a black box (should be map?) and to the right, the coordinates, then it kicks over to a map (left) and coordinates (right). Since this car is new to us, does it even have the option of showing the map, song name, and coordinates at the same time?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

giantkeeper said:


> Tom,
> 
> I have installed my Dice unit on my 05' w/Nav MKIV. Things work well, with the exception of the display. I have the nav on splitscreen and want the song title/text to display with my map and coordinates. However the screen stays for a minute, and then tries to kick out to a speed dial screen. Any ideas?


Perform the following steps to rid of the SPEED DIALING message:

1. First verify you are in the correct text mode by pressing CD6/TRACK6, then pressing CD1 to exit that mode. 
2. Press MENU>GPS NAVIGATION>MAPS while playing a song on your iPod.

Use the screen toggle button (looks like 2 squares in the top left hand corner) to toggle between screens.



giantkeeper said:


> I have disabled the text on disk 6 setting 9 and there are two screens, one with the track# and just below it a black box (should be map?) and to the right, the coordinates, then it kicks over to a map (left) and coordinates (right). Since this car is new to us, does it even have the option of showing the map, song name, and coordinates at the same time?


You cannot have graphical maps and text display at the same time, but you can have directional Navigation (text based) and song titles simultaneously.


----------



## giantkeeper (Jun 25, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> Perform the following steps to rid of the SPEED DIALING message:
> 
> 1. First verify you are in the correct text mode by pressing CD6/TRACK6, then pressing CD1 to exit that mode.
> 2. Press MENU>GPS NAVIGATION>MAPS while playing a song on your iPod.
> ...


Gotcha! I will give that a shot when I get home. Thanks for the speedy reply Tom, and so you know, I bought both of these units from you, because of this thread and your willingness to answer questions, regardless of how many times they have been asked. That type of customer service will certainly draw me back, yet again. Thanks!


----------



## studioab (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok. Guys. I've got lots of information about DICE. Thanks.
Here is my 3 cents about DICE.

1. What's different between Trunk version and Radio? Any quality or interface issues? Or just installation.
2. For me "Radio" is much easier. I own 2002 325i and looks like I don't have cdc in the trunk. May I order DICE radio integration kit or I need only trunk version?
3. My iPod 30G Photo may display Cyrillic (Russian) letters for the Artist and Album etc. What do you think can I see those letters on bmw's radio display?

Your advise makes my life more happy  Cuz I already have BMW and iPod and would like to connect them!


----------



## fun2drive (Nov 16, 2005)

E36 M3/4 97 model with CD in the trunk. Any DIY for the install like there is for the E46?
I assume I lose my CD player use with the install? Would this be helpful for a sat radio install?
Thanks


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

studioab said:


> 1. What's different between Trunk version and Radio? Any quality or interface issues? Or just installation.


Just installation, but with Nav the radio is in the trunk, so both would be trunk fit options. There is a slightly higher chance of electrical interference with a trunk install without Nav due to the longer cable run.


studioab said:


> 2. For me "Radio" is much easier. I own 2002 325i and looks like I don't have cdc in the trunk. May I order DICE radio integration kit or I need only trunk version?


If it's a US spec car you will have the CD Changer wires, tucked away on the left side of the trunk near the suspension mounting.


studioab said:


> 3. My iPod 30G Photo may display Cyrillic (Russian) letters for the Artist and Album etc. What do you think can I see those letters on bmw's radio display?


No, the BMW radio won't display Cyrillic characters, the display is limited to Arabic, a few commonly used accented characters and some special characters (arrows etc.).


----------



## studioab (Mar 12, 2007)

> Just installation, but with Nav the radio is in the trunk, so both would be trunk fit options. There is a slightly higher chance of electrical interference with a trunk install without Nav due to the longer cable run.


I don't have Nav. Does it mean that I can order Radio version?



> No, the BMW radio won't display Cyrillic characters, the display is limited to Arabic, a few commonly used accented characters and some special characters (arrows etc.).


 What will it display? Just a space or ?


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

studioab said:


> I don't have Nav. Does it mean that I can order Radio version?


You should check which type of pins your radio has first, it could be round pin or flat pin, the only way to be 100% sure is take it out and look at the back!


studioab said:


> What will it display? Just a space or ?


I'm not sure, maybe pairs of characters, the iPod uses UNICODE characters which have multiple bytes, so you may end up with a string of garbage for each unsuported character.


----------



## studioab (Mar 12, 2007)

> You should check which type of pins your radio has first, it could be round pin or flat pin, the only way to be 100% sure is take it out and look at the back!


You know I really don't want to take off the radio twice. May be you can help me. I have just a basic Business Radio/CD no mp3 disk support. Do you need VIN?


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

studioab said:


> You know I really don't want to take off the radio twice. May be you can help me. I have just a basic Business Radio/CD no mp3 disk support. Do you need VIN?


All you can say without looking at the connector is that if it's pre September 2002 build then it will probably be round pin, otherwise the later the build the more likely it is to be flat pin. Also if your head unit has a 'CD' button then it's likely to be round pin, if it has a 'MODE' button then it's likely to be flat pin. It's not that hard to take the radio out, just carefully 'ping' of the trim and undo a couple of screws, it's the *ONLY* way to be 100% sure.


----------



## studioab (Mar 12, 2007)

Here is the info



> Chassis number NG83819
> Vehicle code ET37
> Series E46
> Model 325i ( 325i M54 )
> ...


I have MODE button. May be now you can tell me ...

If not



> You should check which type of pins your radio has first, it could be round pin or flat pin, the only way to be 100% sure is take it out and look at the back!


I'll see round pin? May I order DICE "Radio" version or the pin has to be flat?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

studioab said:


> Here is the info
> 
> I have MODE button. May be now you can tell me ...
> 
> ...


No 3-series Business CD has the flat pins, they were round from MY95-MY06. This is the correct kit you need:

*DICE iPod Integration Kit for BMW (Radio Interface R17)*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?&products_id=659

The MODE button signifies nothing, only that it was manufactured post 2002.


----------



## studioab (Mar 12, 2007)

Thank you guys.

Tom, is something new from you about Cyrillic on bmw's radio?

I just ordered Radio Interface R17 and eurotray for my "baby". Thank you again.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

studioab said:


> Thank you guys.
> 
> Tom, is something new from you about Cyrillic on bmw's radio?
> 
> I just ordered Radio Interface R17 and eurotray for my "baby". Thank you again.


No prob, your order will be shipping today. I'm not sure what you are referring to by Cyrillic, can you explain?


----------



## studioab (Mar 12, 2007)

> Originally Posted by studioab View Post
> 3. My iPod 30G Photo may display Cyrillic (Russian) letters for the Artist and Album etc. What do you think can I see those letters on bmw's radio display?





> No, the BMW radio won't display Cyrillic characters, the display is limited to Arabic, a few commonly used accented characters and some special characters (arrows etc.).


?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

studioab said:


> ?


The DICE is only capable of displaying Roman alphabet characters.


----------



## tomm1999 (Jul 15, 2007)

I know this is a dumb question, but can you provide a link to the DICE I would need for an 06 BMW 325ci with NAV. Obvously its the old body style being it is a coupe. I am out to sea right now and have very limited bandwidth, so its hard for me to do search's. Also, can you post a screen shot of the NAV screen so I can see how it looks when I browse through music. 

Thanks


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

tomm1999 said:


> I know this is a dumb question, but can you provide a link to the DICE I would need for an 06 BMW 325ci with NAV. Obvously its the old body style being it is a coupe. I am out to sea right now and have very limited bandwidth, so its hard for me to do search's. Also, can you post a screen shot of the NAV screen so I can see how it looks when I browse through music.
> 
> Thanks


This is the kit you need:

*DICE iPod Integration Kit for BMW*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=268

Here are some display pictures:
































Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## tomm1999 (Jul 15, 2007)

Tom.

Thanks for such a fast reply. the screenshots were great, exactly what I was looking for. One last thing is do I need an extra cable to have the Ipod in my glove box/ mounted to the dash. Would you recommend the 12 or 15ft?

I will be ordering tonight shipped to Philadelphia. How long does shipping usually take? 

Thanks again!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

tomm1999 said:


> Tom.
> 
> Thanks for such a fast reply. the screenshots were great, exactly what I was looking for. One last thing is do I need an extra cable to have the Ipod in my glove box/ mounted to the dash. Would you recommend the 12 or 15ft?
> 
> ...


No extra pieces are needed for your install. there is 15 feet of cable length, plenty for your vehicle.

Everything is in stock so your order will ship immediately. Typical shipping time is 3-4 days.


----------



## studioab (Mar 12, 2007)

Tom,

Thank you. I've got today DICE iPod Integration Kit for BMW (Radio Interface R17)
Pretty fast shipping.

I've found DIY here http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=151359&page=39

Is this good for my car and kit? Or may be you have another DIY?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

studioab said:


> Tom,
> 
> Thank you. I've got today DICE iPod Integration Kit for BMW (Radio Interface R17)
> Pretty fast shipping.
> ...


Sure, email me your request and I'll get you set up.


----------



## m4rcuz (Oct 21, 2007)

I've just installed DICE in my 2000 e46 330d. The car is equipped with H/K system and Business Cassette HU. iPod is 5th gen "Video". Playback is fine and controls work almost as I expected. Anyway, there are a few annoyances bothering me:

1) The steering wheel up/down buttons don't work the same way as the ones in the head unit. When ID3 tag is displayed on the head unit, it's a pain to change to the next song using steering wheel buttons:
The first arrow press from the HU will switch the ID3 tag away and the display shows the cd/track number (for example 1-04 for a few seconds), now I can press again and iPod will change the song as desired, and it works nicely. But if I use the steering wheel buttons, the track number will only flash quickly on the HU display and ID3 tag will return instantly (there's no time to change song). Sometimes it will change song when pressing quickly two times, but sometimes iPod will begin fast forwarding the song. 

2) This happens often but not always: when I return to car, start the engine and playback will continue as it should, I won't be able to change songs using HU or wheel buttons. The HU will show "NO MAGAZINE". Anyway, switching the HU off and on with the volume knob will solve this.

3) ID3 tags blink while scrolling, if the song name/other tag has spaces in it. The tags scroll from right to left and the display has 12 characters. Now, every time a space (blank) character scrolls off the screen (left edge) the whole text disappears for a second. 

Your help will be greatly appreciated,

-m4rcuz-


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

m4rcuz said:


> I've just installed DICE in my 2000 e46 330d. The car is equipped with H/K system and Business Cassette HU. iPod is 5th gen "Video". Playback is fine and controls work almost as I expected. Anyway, there are a few annoyances bothering me:
> 
> 1) The steering wheel up/down buttons don't work the same way as the ones in the head unit. When ID3 tag is displayed on the head unit, it's a pain to change to the next song using steering wheel buttons:
> The first arrow press from the HU will switch the ID3 tag away and the display shows the cd/track number (for example 1-04 for a few seconds), now I can press again and iPod will change the song as desired, and it works nicely. But if I use the steering wheel buttons, the track number will only flash quickly on the HU display and ID3 tag will return instantly (there's no time to change song). Sometimes it will change song when pressing quickly two times, but sometimes iPod will begin fast forwarding the song.


Business CD/Cassette (called Professional overseas) manufactured before 2001 require the "double button press", this is a feature of the radio and not necessarily the DICE. using the [m] button will change the characteristics of the << >> buttons.



m4rcuz said:


> 2) This happens often but not always: when I return to car, start the engine and playback will continue as it should, I won't be able to change songs using HU or wheel buttons. The HU will show "NO MAGAZINE". Anyway, switching the HU off and on with the volume knob will solve this.
> 
> 3) ID3 tags blink while scrolling, if the song name/other tag has spaces in it. The tags scroll from right to left and the display has 12 characters. Now, every time a space (blank) character scrolls off the screen (left edge) the whole text disappears for a second.
> 
> ...


What positions do you have the DIP switches set at? They should all be in the OFF (UP) position.


----------



## m4rcuz (Oct 21, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> What positions do you have the DIP switches set at? They should all be in the OFF (UP) position.


The dip switches are in the position as they were out of the box. All of them are in same position. But I have to check which direction "on" and "off" positions are.

I also found out that some scandinavian/european characters are not displayed correctly (kinda expected that), for example "ä" and "ö", probably "ü" also will make the display act weirdly. But that's not a problem as I can convert these characters to ones without dots with this great tool.

Thanks for a quick reply!


----------



## Vonhasch (Apr 19, 2004)

Tom, quick question. What is on the Ipod display when plugged into the Dice? I have an 80 gig classic Ipod and an 04' X5 without Nav. My understanding is that the Ipod is locked. Correct?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Vonhasch said:


> Tom, quick question. What is on the Ipod display when plugged into the Dice? I have an 80 gig classic Ipod and an 04' X5 without Nav. My understanding is that the Ipod is locked. Correct?


The touch, new Classic and 3rd Generation nano lock the iPod's Clickwheel when attached to 3rd party devices, earlier iPods do not have this issue.

This is an iPod-specific issue - not the DICE since earlier iPods do not experience this issue. You can set the moudule to Simple iPod mode to regain Clickwheel control, this will disable text display on the radio, but retain it on the iPod itself.


----------



## rwfisher (Nov 8, 2005)

*3G iPod & 2005 E46 Nav*

I'm a little confused about what works and what doesn't work in terms of integrating a 3G iPod into a 2005 E46 with nav using the DICE kit. Can anyone comment and/or post screen shots?

Thanks,
R


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

rwfisher said:


> I'm a little confused about what works and what doesn't work in terms of integrating a 3G iPod into a 2005 E46 with nav using the DICE kit. Can anyone comment and/or post screen shots?
> 
> Thanks,
> R


Sure, here's the DICE on an e39 w/ NAV:

































The 3G iPod works perfectly with the DICE.


----------



## Sonnydog07 (Oct 5, 2007)

*DICE Integration-CD Changer Connections*

Tom, posted this in several other areas, probably not in the right forum. I am trying to install my DICE IPOD integration into my 2004 X3, in the center console. I found the wires underneath the metal plate under the console but there appears to be only the 3-pin connector, not the larger 4 pin connnector. Is there not the full CD wiring under the console on the '04 X3? Do I need to run this to the trunk? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Vonhasch (Apr 19, 2004)

Installed my Dice (from the nice folks at E.A.S) over the weekend, I would have to say I'm impressed overall. I have over 11,000 songs on my Ipod 80 gig classic and trying to find a specific song can be tedious but I use Tom's suggestion with voice tags and this makes things a lot easier. I also like the aux input jack that comes with the Dice. I have a Garmin navigation 2730 and with the BMW aux input I had to get a ground loop isolator. With the Dice I get clean sound and I no longer need the ground loop isolator. However I do have two questions:

1) A few times over the weekend while I was listening to the Ipod the song stopped and Pause was displayed on the MID. The only way to get control back was change to a different album/playlist. Also I noticed that charged was displayed on the Ipod when this happened. I switched over to the headset and tried the songs again everything sounds fine. Extremely annoying.

2) I have the BMW aux input installed on my 04' X5 and after the Dice goes through INIT mode aux no longer appears on the MID but the aux input works fine. If I remove the Ipod aux appears back on the MID. Like I said no big deal because the aux input works fine but I was curious.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Vonhasch said:


> However I do have two questions:
> 
> 1) A few times over the weekend while I was listening to the Ipod the song stopped and Pause was displayed on the MID. The only way to get control back was change to a different album/playlist. Also I noticed that charged was displayed on the Ipod when this happened. I switched over to the headset and tried the songs again everything sounds fine. Extremely annoying.


What iPod Generation/Size are you using? Also, was the battery disconnected during the install process?



Vonhasch said:


> 2) I have the BMW aux input installed on my 04' X5 and after the Dice goes through INIT mode aux no longer appears on the MID but the aux input works fine. If I remove the Ipod aux appears back on the MID. Like I said no big deal because the aux input works fine but I was curious.


This is a new one on me. Try removing the DICE temporarily and see if the AUX is still affected.


----------



## Vonhasch (Apr 19, 2004)

tom @ eas said:


> What iPod Generation/Size are you using? Also, was the battery disconnected during the install process?
> 
> This is a new one on me. Try removing the DICE temporarily and see if the AUX is still affected.


I have an 80 gig classic running the latest firmware. Yes, the battery was disconnected until I connected the Ipod to the Dice cable. It didn't happen to me on my commute this morning (about 40 minutes) but it happened three times over the weekend.

If I remove the Dice then Aux comes back.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Vonhasch said:


> I have an 80 gig classic running the latest firmware. Yes, the battery was disconnected until I connected the Ipod to the Dice cable. It didn't happen to me on my commute this morning (about 40 minutes) but it happened three times over the weekend.
> 
> If I remove the Dice then Aux comes back.


Might be a hardware failure within the DICE. If the kit was purchased through us, PM m3 with your full name and we'll get this taken care of for you.


----------



## Paul W @ BSW (Oct 31, 2007)

Sonnydog07 said:


> Tom, posted this in several other areas, probably not in the right forum. I am trying to install my DICE IPOD integration into my 2004 X3, in the center console. I found the wires underneath the metal plate under the console but there appears to be only the 3-pin connector, not the larger 4 pin connnector. Is there not the full CD wiring under the console on the '04 X3? Do I need to run this to the trunk? Thanks for your help.


You're looking for a 3 pin connector and a 6 pin connector under the center console, if those are not there then check in the trunk. If the cables are located in the trunk they will be behind a fold down panel on the driver's side of the car. They should be tied in a bundle near the factory amplifier. If you have any other questions please email/pm me. 
Happy hunting.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Sonnydog07 said:


> Tom, posted this in several other areas, probably not in the right forum. I am trying to install my DICE IPOD integration into my 2004 X3, in the center console. I found the wires underneath the metal plate under the console but there appears to be only the 3-pin connector, not the larger 4 pin connnector. Is there not the full CD wiring under the console on the '04 X3? Do I need to run this to the trunk? Thanks for your help.


Think we may have already spoken on the phone regarding your issue, let me know if you should need additional help.

Paul - appreciate the effort, but your participation/hijacking in this thread is not needed.


----------



## Vonhasch (Apr 19, 2004)

tom @ eas said:


> Might be a hardware failure within the DICE. If the kit was purchased through us, PM m3 with your full name and we'll get this taken care of for you.


Tom, I noticed that Pause was displayed whenever the Ipod became fully charged. As soon as the Ipod display went from accessory attached to charged Pause came on. I also found that when I fast forward/reverse the song Pause goes away and then everything works fine. I was wondering if other people who have the Dice and Ipod Classic have this same problem. If not I'll PM you my information to replace the Dice.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Vonhasch said:


> Tom, I noticed that Pause was displayed whenever the Ipod became fully charged. As soon as the Ipod display went from accessory attached to charged Pause came on. I also found that when I fast forward/reverse the song Pause goes away and then everything works fine. I was wondering if other people who have the Dice and Ipod Classic have this same problem. If not I'll PM you my information to replace the Dice.


No problem, we're here if you need us. :thumbup:


----------



## cowombat (May 21, 2007)

*Overheating iPod Touch*

Hi Tom

I used to run a 2nd Gen iPod Nano with Dice in my E39 with Navigation. Went through the various difficulties that many report, and occasionally did the full battery terminal removal protocol, to have 'sort-of' reliable intgration.

Now I have an iPod Touch. Although having done a couple of full battery terminal removal resets, the iPod has numerous flakey outcomes with the Dice. Almost too many to describe... eg skipping up or down 3 tracks at a jump. Losing display on the Nav head, but occasionally still available on the driver display, bass, treble and balance displaying on the dash display etc. I've given up on trying this method of using the Dice, because I'm lucky if I get a day of reasonable use after a reset before it goes flakey.

Instead I resort to taking the iPod out of accessory mode (holding down the button for 5 seconds) and manually using the touchscreen. (not safe while driving!). But another problem - the iPod gets very hot during use. (originally I noticed this when the iPod was in the center console tray, with the lid down - it was hot inside! Now I put the iPod on the seat, for 100% ventilation, but still it gets hot)

I suspect this is related to the charging function of the Dice (maybe overcharging the iPod Touch?). I am concerned this will 'cook' the iPod. What's your advice on dealing with the overheating?

Thanks, David


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

cowombat said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> I used to run a 2nd Gen iPod Nano with Dice in my E39 with Navigation. Went through the various difficulties that many report, and occasionally did the full battery terminal removal protocol, to have 'sort-of' reliable intgration.
> 
> ...


Like the iPods, there is no cooling fan in the touch - the backing allows heat to dissipate, this is normal if there is a lot of activity on the iPod (frequent track switching).

What you are describing is normal, you will need to allow time for the iPod to cache up when skipping multiple tracks. This is iPod specific and not the DICE.


----------



## XXXEsq (Nov 10, 2007)

*Request for Info*

Hello,
I have an 06 X5 4.8 (E53) w/ DSP, Nav, a 6 disk changer and a 40gig Click-Wheel I-Pod. I'd like my I-Pod either in the glove box or the center console.
I was going to go with the BMW system from the dealer, but (a) I got a fair amount of conflicting info about what it could and couldn't do and (b) its stupid expensive to have them installed. As far as I can tell, it can only access 5 specially configured play-lists and the entire library. And it doesn't display artist, title, etc. on the Nav screen. 
I was also told a "new one" was out which would do more, but that they were on national back-order.
I have a few questions about the DICE unit which seems like a more efficient option:
First, which DICE unit should I purchase for my application?
Do I loose the use of the changer if I use a DICE?
Will the I-Pod info (album, title, artist, etc.) display on my Nav screen?
Can I shuffle the I-Pod from the wheel controls?
How does the DICE deal with playlists?
What is the installation of a DICE's effect on the BMW's warranty?
Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Al


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

XXXEsq said:


> Hello,
> I have an 06 X5 4.8 (E53) w/ DSP, Nav, a 6 disk changer and a 40gig Click-Wheel I-Pod. I'd like my I-Pod either in the glove box or the center console.
> I was going to go with the BMW system from the dealer, but (a) I got a fair amount of conflicting info about what it could and couldn't do and (b) its stupid expensive to have them installed. As far as I can tell, it can only access 5 specially configured play-lists and the entire library. And it doesn't display artist, title, etc. on the Nav screen.
> I was also told a "new one" was out which would do more, but that they were on national back-order.


The "new" one is for the e70 (MY07+), not the e53. It has added no additional features. The BMW kit and DICE have the same core functions (steering wheel/radio control), iPod charging and direct iPod connection), the DICE goes a bit further in features:

- Text display on your radio or navigation display
- unlimited Playlists (BMW kit is limited to only 5)
- ability to browse by song, album or Playlist
- Full control of iPod's Clickwheel (BMW kit locks out the wheel)
- Retains display on iPod (BMW kit places a logo in place)
- Integrated AUX input
- All iPod features are still functional (highest rated songs, play count, on-the-go playlists, etc)



XXXEsq said:


> I have a few questions about the DICE unit which seems like a more efficient option:
> First, which DICE unit should I purchase for my application?


Here's the kit you would need:

*DICE iPod Integration Kit for BMW*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=268



XXXEsq said:


> Do I loose the use of the changer if I use a DICE?


Yes - the DICE (or BMW ipod kit) will take the place of the CD Changer.



XXXEsq said:


> Will the I-Pod info (album, title, artist, etc.) display on my Nav screen?


You are able to see Artist, Track title and Album information on your NAV screen.



XXXEsq said:


> Can I shuffle the I-Pod from the wheel controls?


You can enable shuffle as well as other iPod-specific commands from the iPod's clickwheel.



XXXEsq said:


> How does the DICE deal with playlists?


The DICE will treat Playlists as "Virtual CDs", you are permitted as many Playlists as you desire.



XXXEsq said:


> What is the installation of a DICE's effect on the BMW's warranty?


The DICE will not affect your BMWs warranty one bit and can be removed when the vehicle is sold.


----------



## BMWucT (Dec 20, 2007)

My BMW 5-series it`s a european version, maybe you can find cd changer wire 
I can`t 
look at foto plz:http://www.fotastika.com/themes/059251556a9b3591d851de948ff248d3/4629d8e636dddf91ffeb856ec898b0a9


----------



## BMWucT (Dec 20, 2007)

Tom G please hurry up with answer, I already wish to order Dice Ipod kit***8230; Here foto of my trunk components:
http://www.fotastika.com/themes/059251556a9b3591d851de948ff248d3/4629d8e636dddf91ffeb856ec898b0a9
radio block In the bottom left corner, have cd changer connection? Or where it is?


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

For Contenental European versions the CD Changer wires are often not installed unless the CD Changer was included in the factory specification.

If the wires are there (and the picture is too small to be able to see anything on it) then they will be tucked away wrapped up in some foam backed cloth.

If you do not have the wires then you can easily get a kit from your BMW dealer, for Nav equiped cars they are very easy to install - they connect to the radio module (lower left with the large black heat sink in your picture).


----------



## BMWucT (Dec 20, 2007)

2RichardP
Thnx for the tips 
But I can`t buy CD Changer wire kit from my BMW dealer, where I can buy that, E-shop? Ebay.com maybe? 
How about that wire: DICE iPod/CD Changer/Sirius Interface Cable 
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=235
what is sirus interface? Interestingly I have it or not***8230; 

Tom G is that correct? 
What a kit i need? Wire?


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

BMWucT said:


> 2RichardP
> Thnx for the tips
> But I can`t buy CD Changer wire kit from my BMW dealer, where I can buy that, E-shop? Ebay.com maybe?


Why can't you get this from a dealer, it is a standrd BMW part/kit?



BMWucT said:


> How about that wire: DICE iPod/CD Changer/Sirius Interface Cable
> http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=235
> what is sirus interface? Interestingly I have it or not&#8230;.
> 
> ...


Sirius is a digital satalite radio system only available in North America, that wire goes from the Siruis radio module to a CD Changer (the CD Changer connections go into the Sirius module), it is not exactly the cable that you require, although if you could not find the correct cable, this could be modified to do the job relativly easily.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Richard's correct - there is no way to determine if your BMW is prewired for a changer with the enclosed picture, but I would assume it isn't. Since the CD Changer wires ultimately run to the radio tuner on the left, we have a specific harness that will connect directly to the radio tuner. 

Sirius is only offered in the US at this time. In the meantime, we can get you set up with an iPod kit as we also support non-prewired vehicles - there's no need for a dealer visit. 

Contact me directly and I'll get you set up.


----------



## BMWucT (Dec 20, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> Richard's correct - there is no way to determine if your BMW is prewired for a changer with the enclosed picture, but I would assume it isn't. Since the CD Changer wires ultimately run to the radio tuner on the left, we have a specific harness that will connect directly to the radio tuner.
> 
> Sirius is only offered in the US at this time. In the meantime, we can get you set up with an iPod kit as we also support non-prewired vehicles - there's no need for a dealer visit.
> 
> Contact me directly and I'll get you set up.


I`ll send you e-mail on [email protected], check your mail and give me some advise about Ipod`ing my BMW


----------



## BMWucT (Dec 20, 2007)

What are youwaiting for Tom G? Why you don`t answear me? I`ll send 2 e-mail to you, 3 or 4 days ago! what a problem? Or i`ll must call you and spend on that call half of price of Ipod kit?!?!?!!! 
What a Kit i`ll need?!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

BMWucT said:


> What are youwaiting for Tom G? Why you don`t answear me? I`ll send 2 e-mail to you, 3 or 4 days ago! what a problem? Or i`ll must call you and spend on that call half of price of Ipod kit?!?!?!!!
> What a Kit i`ll need?!


I've answered both of your emails - they are bouncing back for some reason. Let's follow up via PM.


----------



## BMWucT (Dec 20, 2007)

Tom G. Check your mail again plz, I`ll send you mail from Gmail, it`s must be ok***8230;
Wait for your reply


----------



## loujack (Apr 16, 2007)

*What a terrific resource*

I bought a DICE unit for my wife and installed it today. I want to say that the posts in the forum were extremely helpful. First, in helping me realize that I had, in fact, located the wrong bundle of wires in the trunk (for phone setup) - so thank you Tom and others who had clearly articulated that the harness for the phone was a NO-NO for the dice.

After removing the rear seat and searching high and low, I went back to the trunk with a flashlight and really looked around, there was a second bundle well hidden from view tucked behind the DVD unit/nav.

So, here we are, DICE installed, and things appear to be working nicely. I'm sure I will have follow up questions, but for now - thank you to everyone for contributing to a great resource.

Tom, thanks for having all of this info out here.
NP


----------



## BMWucT (Dec 20, 2007)

2 Tom G.
Now what? Where is your answear? Again problem with mail? Gmail have no problem at all***8230;
Or send me your answear via Private Messages on this page***8230; i`ll still waiting***8230;.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

harrymudd said:


> Tom- if you could help with this problem please: While listening to my iPod, it will suddenly change modes and go to FM or CD mode all by itself. This happens quite often. I have a 2006 M3 with Nav. Also sometimes it will display one mode but be playing another. All connections were done carefull and tight to avoid a loose connection problem since they're all hidden behind panels etc. Any suggestions? Thanks.


Let's start with reinitializing the system. Perform the following steps:

1. Disconnect iPod from cable
2. Remove battery cables, negative first
3. Touch battery cable terminals together (away from battery) for +5 seconds, a small spark is normal as this is stored power draining from the system.
4. Allow cables to remain disconnected for about 5-7 minutes
5. Reconnect battery cables onto battery, negative last.
6. Reboot iPod by pressing on MENU and CENTER buttons for +5 seconds and then reconnecting to the DICE cable after the reboot process is completed.

Let me know if these steps correct the problem.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

BMWucT said:


> 2 Tom G.
> Now what? Where is your answear? Again problem with mail? Gmail have no problem at all&#8230;.
> Or send me your answear via Private Messages on this page&#8230;. i`ll still waiting&#8230;..


Your email was received, expect a reply shortly as we were out for the holidays.


----------



## jryguyi (Feb 9, 2006)

Tom,
Would you mind taking a look at this post?
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=251792


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Sorry if this question was in the thread, I've had a look through and did not see quite where it was addressed:

Car is a 2003 E46 non-nav, build date 7/03.

I'd like to order the DICE HD radio w/ Ipod Integration:

http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=467

1) Do I need an external antenna for the HD radio or is that included in the kit?
2) Does the HD antenna mount internal to the trunk, or external i.e. magnetic clamp on?
3) An optional Ipod Docking cable ($39) is listed, why would this be required? Does the unit not come with a cable to the ipod? If I already have an Ipod to USB cable (for my computer) do I need this cable?

Thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

wingspan said:


> Sorry if this question was in the thread, I've had a look through and did not see quite where it was addressed:
> 
> Car is a 2003 E46 non-nav, build date 7/03.
> 
> ...


Answered in HD DICE Q/A thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2892605&postcount=106v


----------



## loujack (Apr 16, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> ...expect a reply shortly as we were out for the holidays.


Sheesh!... Taking time off for the holidays? What do you think this is?! A Free forum? :angel:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

tom @ eas said:


> Answered in HD DICE Q/A thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2892605&postcount=106v


Perfect! Thank you, Tom. :thumbup:


----------



## loujack (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Tom:
I responded to your email but thought I should post this info here too - since this thread seems to be the book of record for challenges with these units? 

My question is - have others here had issues with a battery drain post installation? I have a phantom flatline now. The battery has died twice since the installation on Christmas day. The first I thought was due to the trunk light being on during the install process (I took a break in the middle and so the trunk light was on for a few hours). 

This morning, my bride went to fire up the car and it was as dead as a doornail - not even enough juice to get all the display lights on. I charged the battery, and just returned from a 30 minute ride to charge it back up. The ipod is not (and was not) connected to the DICE wire.

Any suggestions/solutions would be appreciated. The car has been fine since acquisition and I'm not buying that this is a coincidence.


----------



## gmoney718 (Mar 19, 2008)

Tom,

If I bought the trunk interface, can I leave the DICE Module (black box) in the trunk and just run 1 wire for the ipod interface from the trunk to the front of the car? I'm trying to avoid having to hide the module behind the glove or any place else inside the car, but was worried about whether or not the module could be left in the trunk. (Possibly next to the pre-amp)...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

gmoney718 said:


> Tom,
> 
> If I bought the trunk interface, can I leave the DICE Module (black box) in the trunk and just run 1 wire for the ipod interface from the trunk to the front of the car? I'm trying to avoid having to hide the module behind the glove or any place else inside the car, but was worried about whether or not the module could be left in the trunk. (Possibly next to the pre-amp)...


Sure you could - all control is performed via the steering wheel/radio anyway.


----------



## donnie (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello! I've spent a couple hours reading through this forum but have been unable to find an answer to my problem. Hoping I wasn't given a bum device?

I've recently installed the HD Dice module with Ipod integration into my '03 525i. Upon first start of the car after I reconnected the battery terminals, the unit was working great! Reception is a little off but the unit worked which was a pleasure to hear! But consistently, the device will now "lock up" after about 15-20 minutes of usage. For example:

I start the car, I'm changing HD channels perfectly fine, then all of a sudden, it is stuck on one station. I can't switch to another station OR plug in my Ipod. So now when I go to CD mode, its stuck on one HD channel (the local classical channel no less) The ability to hit CD 5 and flip between ipod and HD does not work either. If I turn the car off and disconnect\reconnect the 3 pin cable, everything works fine again on next start of the car but again, after 15-20 minutes run into the same problem.

I've also run into a similar problem with my ipod. If I start the car and immediately play the ipod, after the same time period, the ipod becomes stuck and I can not switch back to HD. Also some functions of the ipod & dice no longer work like switching to another playlist. Again the only way to fix it is to disconnect\reconnect the 3pin cable.

I've also tried the 5 or 6-step method I've seen posted a few time of disconnecting the battery terminals, waiting 5 minutes, reconnecting. That works for me as well but I still run into the same problem.

Any thoughts? The model HD Dice unit I have is HD-BMW-T if that helps at all and I think the firmware version I have is A000009? Does that sound right?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

donnie said:


> Hello! I've spent a couple hours reading through this forum but have been unable to find an answer to my problem. Hoping I wasn't given a bum device?
> 
> I've recently installed the HD Dice module with Ipod integration into my '03 525i. Upon first start of the car after I reconnected the battery terminals, the unit was working great! Reception is a little off but the unit worked which was a pleasure to hear! But consistently, the device will now "lock up" after about 15-20 minutes of usage. For example:
> 
> ...


When did you purchase your kit? That firmware version is over 1 year old.


----------



## donnie (Mar 26, 2008)

I knew I'd been had. I bought it from what appeared to be a reputable seller on Ebay a couple months ago. I was desperately wanting one of these units and I couldn't find anyone who had them when they were all back ordered or sitting in customs a little while back. Thats what I get for not being patient I guess.

So I take it the firmware upgrade process is sending it back in to Dice? (which probably takes forever...)

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

donnie said:


> I knew I'd been had. I bought it from what appeared to be a reputable seller on Ebay a couple months ago. I was desperately wanting one of these units and I couldn't find anyone who had them when they were all back ordered or sitting in customs a little while back. Thats what I get for not being patient I guess.
> 
> So I take it the firmware upgrade process is sending it back in to Dice? (which probably takes forever...)
> 
> Thanks for the reply!


Correct - you will need to contact DICE directly to make arrangements for a firmware update.


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Tom, forgive me if this has been asked elsewhere as this thread is HUGE! Two questions:

1 - When I first installed my DICE my ipod was unlocked so I could browse, choose song, doc and listen. Now it has somehow become locked and I can't do that. How do I get it back?

2 - I love the song/artist/album display but when I'm going through PLAYLISTS all I see is that. Does the DICE have the capability to display what playlist I have selected instead of just displaying PLAYLIST? (Same with searching by ALBUM etc..). 

Thank you sir!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Mack said:


> Hi Tom, forgive me if this has been asked elsewhere as this thread is HUGE! Two questions:
> 
> 1 - When I first installed my DICE my ipod was unlocked so I could browse, choose song, doc and listen. Now it has somehow become locked and I can't do that. How do I get it back?


The touch, new Classic and 3rd Generation nano lock the iPod's Clickwheel when attached to 3rd party devices, this is an iPod-specific issue - not the DICE.

Earlier iPods do not experience this issue. All DICE-specific features are still available. If Clickwheel operation is desired, you can set the DICE module's DIP switches to Simple iPod mode to gain access of the Clickwheel, but will lose text display on the radio when doing so.



Mack said:


> 2 - I love the song/artist/album display but when I'm going through PLAYLISTS all I see is that. Does the DICE have the capability to display what playlist I have selected instead of just displaying PLAYLIST? (Same with searching by ALBUM etc..).
> 
> Thank you sir!


The SILVERLINE has this feature, but not the HD DICE. The HD DICE still has the previous version DICE features when pertaining to the iPod.


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response Tom. If I purchased a new Dice Silverline, would it hook right up to the original DICE connections I have? Thank you. 

p.s. What no carbon fiber interior trim for the E39 5 Series? You'd have a lot of sales if ya did.


----------



## wdaveweaver (Apr 29, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> The touch, new Classic and 3rd Generation nano lock the iPod's Clickwheel when attached to 3rd party devices, this is an iPod-specific issue - not the DICE.
> 
> Earlier iPods do not experience this issue. All DICE-specific features are still available. If Clickwheel operation is desired, you can set the DICE module's DIP switches to Simple iPod mode to gain access of the Clickwheel, but will lose text display on the radio when doing so.
> 
> The SILVERLINE has this feature, but not the HD DICE. The HD DICE still has the previous version DICE features when pertaining to the iPod.


Tom,

Can the older DICE kits be upgraded or sent to DICE to upgrade the firmware to give the playlist functionality? Just bought mine about 6 months ago and wish I had waited so I could have this feature.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

wdaveweaver said:


> Tom,
> 
> Can the older DICE kits be upgraded or sent to DICE to upgrade the firmware to give the playlist functionality? Just bought mine about 6 months ago and wish I had waited so I could have this feature.


No, this was part of a hardware change on the module - your will need to purchase the SILVERLINE module if you want these features.


----------



## Audiolab (Apr 4, 2008)

*2008 Z4 DICE Silverline not working correctly*

Hi new guy here, just found this forum and hope I am not being too much of a pest when my first post is a load of questions and problems.

Got a DICE Silverline Tunk kit for my 2008 Z4 yesterday. Followed the instructions and unplugged the battery and made all the connections. Went through the initialisation procedure and it kinda works.

I can use the CD buttons and select by playlist, artist and so on but I can't use forward or back, pressing m doesn't help. Also tone controls are not available (I need to switch to FM or CD and then I can access them). I can change the tracks with the steering wheel but not the radio.

The display I am getting is not what I have seen on the You Tube videos. I have a standard business CD non DSP unit and in the left hand corner is TEL and the small window on the right has SEND and END. The text scrolls OK but its almost as if the unit thinks it is a phone.

Here is a pic of my display when connected.










Other strange things sometimes when I turn the radio off the text remains on the screen, a button push clears it. If I have forgot to turn the radio off before I get out when I get back in and turn the ignition I get a loud click through the speakers for a few seconds then garbled sound then it plays OK.

I went through the BSW guide and tried disconnecting the three pin cable but same issues. Disconected the battery left it and hour went back touched the battery terminals together then unplugged the unit completlety and left for four hours, reinstalled the same way as before and it is just the same. IPOD is at latest firmware V1.3 (5th Gen Video IPOD) , and also reset the POD during each install. All dip switches in up position.

Perhaps I misunderstand how this unit woks,

Do I always need to turn the radio off before I get out to avoid this loud clicking noise?
Is the behaviour with the forward, back and tone controls not working on the radio expected behaviour?
Is the display meant to have TEL in the corner, when I press the m button between forward and back the display momentarily changes to CDC1 in the left hand corner and RND TP in the right window then back to TEL and SEND END. I only found this when pressing m to see if it got the forward / back button to work.

Any suggestions or advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Redshift (Apr 25, 2002)

I have a quick question on the functionality of the DICE. I'm in a 2003 BMW 540iT (E39) with DSP. I'm using the OBC to display text. I'm having trouble selecting the playlist I want - I know to hit button 2 of the CD buttons, but after that, I can scroll and see playlist names, but how do I tell the DICE to select the playlist currently being shown? 

The manual is a bit unclear about that - it says after one second your choice will be executed, but since it takes longer than 1 second to show me the play list name, I always seem to end up on the same playlist. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Audiolab (Apr 4, 2008)

Redshift said:


> I have a quick question on the functionality of the DICE. I'm in a 2003 BMW 540iT (E39) with DSP. I'm using the OBC to display text. I'm having trouble selecting the playlist I want - I know to hit button 2 of the CD buttons, but after that, I can scroll and see playlist names, but how do I tell the DICE to select the playlist currently being shown?
> 
> The manual is a bit unclear about that - it says after one second your choice will be executed, but since it takes longer than 1 second to show me the play list name, I always seem to end up on the same playlist. What am I doing wrong?


When you reach the playlist you want and it starts playing press 1 and you can then skip through the songs on that playlist. You dont have to do anything to select the playlist itself just stop scrolling when you reach the one you want and wait a few seconds, it will start from the begining of that playlist on it's own.


----------



## Redshift (Apr 25, 2002)

Audiolab said:


> When you reach the playlist you want and it starts playing press 1 and you can then skip through the songs on that playlist. You dont have to do anything to select the playlist itself just stop scrolling when you reach the one you want and wait a few seconds, it will start from the begining of that playlist on it's own.


Thanks, Audiolab. I kind of figured it out today - the pressing 1 part. Sometimes it seems to get stuck on a playlist I didn't want because the OBC text display takes a second or two to show the playlist name and by that time it has already locked itself in to the playlist. I guess the solution there is press 2 again, then scroll till the playlist I want and hit 1?


----------



## Audiolab (Apr 4, 2008)

I have only had my DICE a day so still getting used to it but yes I know what you mean, it takes a second or two to show the text and you can get stuck. I tend to press 2 and wait four or five seconds, think it is loading the lists at that point. When I wait a few seconds scrolling through the playlists is faster then pressing 2 then up straight away, as you know when you press 2 the first playlist is the name of the IPOD ie every song, so I just let it get started then scroll through them. 

Only problem I have with that is I have every CD I own is on my IPOD and the first song that comes up is ABBA - Chiquitita....not my CD...honest...


----------



## Redshift (Apr 25, 2002)

Audiolab said:


> I have only had my DICE a day so still getting used to it but yes I know what you mean, it takes a second or two to show the text and you can get stuck. I tend to press 2 and wait four or five seconds, think it is loading the lists at that point. When I wait a few seconds scrolling through the playlists is faster then pressing 2 then up straight away, as you know when you press 2 the first playlist is the name of the IPOD ie every song, so I just let it get started then scroll through them.
> 
> Only problem I have with that is I have every CD I own is on my IPOD and the first song that comes up is ABBA - Chiquitita....not my CD...honest...


Well, I don't think ABBA is so bad  My problem is that I don't care what people think! Haha.


----------



## Audiolab (Apr 4, 2008)

Was out farting about with this there to see if I could get it to play nice, now my text doesn't scroll. I was messing with the IPOD so going to retore it back to factory and re-try.


----------



## Audiolab (Apr 4, 2008)

Redshift said:


> Well, I don't think ABBA is so bad  My problem is that I don't care what people think! Haha.


Yeah could be worse...My Audi did the same, if you plugged the IPOD in and hadn't selected a playlist it reverted to play everything on the IPOD....might rename my ACDC collection to AACC for a change so that comes up first.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Audiolab said:


> Hi new guy here, just found this forum and hope I am not being too much of a pest when my first post is a load of questions and problems.
> 
> Got a DICE Silverline Tunk kit for my 2008 Z4 yesterday. Followed the instructions and unplugged the battery and made all the connections. Went through the initialisation procedure and it kinda works.
> 
> ...


I've seen the TEL issue happen on some 07+ X3/Z4 applications - DICE is aware of the problem yet has not presented us with a fix. I'm not sure to why you are hearing a popping noise.

I would recommend a direct email to DICE on this issue.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Redshift said:


> I have a quick question on the functionality of the DICE. I'm in a 2003 BMW 540iT (E39) with DSP. I'm using the OBC to display text. I'm having trouble selecting the playlist I want - I know to hit button 2 of the CD buttons, but after that, I can scroll and see playlist names, but how do I tell the DICE to select the playlist currently being shown?
> 
> The manual is a bit unclear about that - it says after one second your choice will be executed, but since it takes longer than 1 second to show me the play list name, I always seem to end up on the same playlist. What am I doing wrong?


Are you using the standard or SIVLERLINE DICE module?


----------



## Audiolab (Apr 4, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> I've seen the TEL issue happen on some 07+ X3/Z4 applications - DICE is aware of the problem yet has not presented us with a fix. I'm not sure to why you are hearing a popping noise.
> 
> I would recommend a direct email to DICE on this issue.


Thanks for the reply, I am having problems logging in to the DICE site, so sent a mail to support at denisonusa.com.

So this is not normal then?


----------



## Audiolab (Apr 4, 2008)

OK support address bounced and I cant log in with my registered details. I clicked the "forgot button and it send me the username and password which I knew, still says invalid when i try to log in. 

Tom, do you know thier support address or do you have to go through the assisted support to get to a web form to submit a ticket?


----------



## Audiolab (Apr 4, 2008)

*Finally submitted a ticket*

I do not know what I did wrong but I could not log in, I re-registered with a different e-mail address and finally was able to get to assisted support and raise a ticket.

Hopefully they will respond wih some sort of solution, other then the issues outlined it is a fantastic unit and sound quality is spot on. Right now it is just so flakey that if the wife was to drive the car I would need to go out to the car and get it onto her playlist and tell her not to touch it other than use steering wheel controls for fwd/back and volume.

I triple checked I have connected it to the right cables, the three pin is the one with the brown at the side and there is a fuse in the fusebox for the CD changer. No matter what I do it reverts to TEL and this clicking sound when I switch to IPOD even if I have left it connected to the DICE unit for a minute before switching to IPOD.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Audiolab said:


> Thanks for the reply, I am having problems logging in to the DICE site, so sent a mail to support at denisonusa.com.
> 
> So this is not normal then?


DICE and Dension are 2 completely separate companies, DICE's email is [email protected]


----------



## Audiolab (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for that.


----------



## gmoney718 (Mar 19, 2008)

Tom,

I have an 2001 E46. I just bought the Dice ipod intergation kit. Something strange is happening to the ipod whenever I connect it and use it in the car. I have the dip switches set so that the ipod is unlocked. When I connect the ipod to start playing music, the ipod automatically goes into shuffle mode, and repeat 1 track. I always have to back out the main menu of the ipod and go into settings to clear this up. What I find even more strange is that when I go into settings shuffle and repeat are off. Do you know what this glitch could be?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

gmoney718 said:


> Tom,
> 
> I have an 2001 E46. I just bought the Dice ipod intergation kit. Something strange is happening to the ipod whenever I connect it and use it in the car. I have the dip switches set so that the ipod is unlocked. When I connect the ipod to start playing music, the ipod automatically goes into shuffle mode, and repeat 1 track. I always have to back out the main menu of the ipod and go into settings to clear this up. What I find even more strange is that when I go into settings shuffle and repeat are off. Do you know what this glitch could be?


We've heard the issue on some X3/Z4 platforms - this is happening on your MY01 e46?


----------



## Audiolab (Apr 4, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> I've seen the TEL issue happen on some 07+ X3/Z4 applications - DICE is aware of the problem yet has not presented us with a fix. I'm not sure to why you are hearing a popping noise.
> 
> I would recommend a direct email to DICE on this issue.


Update - After offering to swap the unit at first I have just received an e-mail telling me that they are aware of the problem with my car and the DICE unit, (as you had said) so I will use the unit meantime. It is annoying after asking the specific question if it was compatible before purchase (from an authorised retailer) and being told it was compatible to now find that they knew there was a problem.

Perhaps this information had not been cascaded to the retailers but hopefully a fix will be along soon because this is a great unit in terms of functions and sound quality.

Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## gmoney718 (Mar 19, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> We've heard the issue on some X3/Z4 platforms - this is happening on your MY01 e46?


Yes I have a 01 325xi. So has anyone figured out what the solution for this problem is, being that it has happen to multiple people?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

gmoney718 said:


> Yes I have a 01 325xi. So has anyone figured out what the solution for this problem is, being that it has happen to multiple people?


Correct - DICE is working on a fix for this issue, we will update the thread as soon as it is available. This only seems to affect a small mount of vehicles.


----------



## eyeguy (Apr 29, 2004)

*DICE with factory aux audio*

Tom - I had the factory aux audio jack wired into my glovebox. Will this affect a DICE installation (at radio or trunk) since the current connection uses the business CD "aux" setting? Also, will the bluetooth ULF I'm installing affect a DICE installation? Thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

eyeguy said:


> Tom - I had the factory aux audio jack wired into my glovebox. Will this affect a DICE installation (at radio or trunk) since the current connection uses the business CD "aux" setting? Also, will the bluetooth ULF I'm installing affect a DICE installation? Thanks!


BMW AUX is unaffected with the DICE.


----------



## eyeguy (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks. About the bluetooth - I read someone say they recommend the trunk DICE install after having to move connector pins to get back their bluetooth audio. Has this quirk been solved with the stock radio install or would you still recommend the trunk? I think I'd prefer the radio install otherwise... Thanks again-


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

eyeguy said:


> Thanks. About the bluetooth - I read someone say they recommend the trunk DICE install after having to move connector pins to get back their bluetooth audio. Has this quirk been solved with the stock radio install or would you still recommend the trunk? I think I'd prefer the radio install otherwise... Thanks again-


Really no quirk, the extra pins just need to be moved from one connector to the other in order to retain your Bluetooth audio. Choice of installation kit is up to you.


----------



## Jason330ci (Apr 15, 2008)

*Dice module not always working*

I installed a Dice I-BMW-T module and it does not seem to work right. It was playing perfectly for awhile and displaying all the text on the radio, but after turning the car off and back on it didn't work right. Sometimes it will play audio but the text doesn't work, it will either displaying just one charactor, display some unreadable charactors, or display nothing. The module gets very hot, I'm not sure if that is normal.

If I unplug everything and hook it back up it will work fine until you turn off the car and restart it later, then it will start failing again.

I followed the install instructions including disconnecting the battery.

My car is a 2001 BMW 330ci convertible with the Business CD and my ipod mini is up to date (ver 1.4.1).

Could the module be defective?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Jason330ci said:


> I installed a Dice I-BMW-T module and it does not seem to work right. It was playing perfectly for awhile and displaying all the text on the radio, but after turning the car off and back on it didn't work right. Sometimes it will play audio but the text doesn't work, it will either displaying just one charactor, display some unreadable charactors, or display nothing. The module gets very hot, I'm not sure if that is normal.
> 
> If I unplug everything and hook it back up it will work fine until you turn off the car and restart it later, then it will start failing again.
> 
> ...


Can you tell me the positions of the DIP switches on your DICE Module?


----------



## Jason330ci (Apr 15, 2008)

I have dip switch 1 turned on on the "car config switch", all others are off. I first tried it with all switches off and it didn't work at all.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Jason330ci said:


> I have dip switch 1 turned on on the "car config switch", all others are off. I first tried it with all switches off and it didn't work at all.


Correct - the DIP switches should be DOWN UP UP UP on your configuration. Any configuration changes should be made with both battery cables disconnected.


----------



## keithsimp (Nov 18, 2007)

Audiolab said:


> Hi new guy here, just found this forum and hope I am not being too much of a pest when my first post is a load of questions and problems.
> 
> Got a DICE Silverline Tunk kit for my 2008 Z4 yesterday. Followed the instructions and unplugged the battery and made all the connections. Went through the initialisation procedure and it kinda works.
> 
> ...


I have this exact same problem on my 08 X3. I guess I will drop Dice an email. I also can't get the random shuffle to work. 
Hopefully they will have a fix soon.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

dubsr said:


> Why does My Ipod cut out occasionally( about 5 seconds) and then just comes back on?
> I am getting alot of engine noise from my Sirus Aux input ground loop did not fix.
> E39 528 Cassette


Is this the standard DICE or new SILVERLINE? How long have you had the kit installed?


----------



## dubsr (Jul 25, 2007)

Standard I have had the unit about 5 monthes.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

dubsr said:


> Standard I have had the unit about 5 monthes.


That is definitely standard, what generation iPod/Size and firmware version is being used?


----------



## dubsr (Jul 25, 2007)

*80g 1.3*

Model ma450ll


----------



## YBBB (Nov 4, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> Have you tried plugging into the CD SDARS connection? If still no audio, you may have to remove the radio, there is an alternate 12-pin connector that will need to be swapped behind the factory HU.
> 
> Swap this and the audio will return.


It works, Thanks, Tom!!!
Basically, there are two 12 pin connectors behind the HU, and two 6 pin connectors under the center console, and one of the combination works, though it is not the most intuitive pair.

Thanks again, Tom!:thumbup:


----------



## Grif (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey all, and Tom....
First off, thanks for the replacement...got it...eventually 

I have hooked it up. first time around it was playing but when i tried to select track etc the UI was way too fast. So, after a bit of reading, i found i had to set the dip switches to:
down : up : up : up.

Did this but still no difference, then saw that i should go through the disconnect battery routine. So, Just did this...and reset the ipod. Now When i start the car it goes through the following sequence"
Detached.... Attached... Stopped. And stays on Stopped, no sound or anything.

It's using 160Gig iPod classic with latest firmware, the Dice Electronics splash screen shows on the iPod

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Grif (Mar 6, 2007)

Whee, OK found the issue, something up with the iPod, it won't play so going to try a full restore on it. I plugged in my iPhone instead and it worked a treat.

Tom, Just like to say also, that the replacement works perfectly now - in relation to the low bass response from the last one- Finally have dynamite sounds!!!!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Awesome - thanks for following up.


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

Has anyone experienced a problem with DICE abrutly switching to radio in the middle of playing MP3s? It happens once in a while (say once every 5-10 hours of usage) in a pretty random pattern.


----------



## Melonhead (Apr 27, 2008)

*Clock won't stay on display - the songs constantly scroll*

Hi there,

I recently fitted a DICE unit to my BMW 330ci sport and have it connected to a 5th gen iPod 30gb video. I am very happy with it but am frustrated by the fact that I cannot stop the song names from scrolling in the radio display.

I press the clock button and get the clock for just a couple of seconds then it goes back to constantly scrolling the song names. I drive a lot at night and the constant motion is distracting. I've installed the spec.dock so can see the display on my iPod if I want to see the song name.

Is there a way to stop the songs scrolling and just show the clock?

Kind regards,

James


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

enigma said:


> Has anyone experienced a problem with DICE abrutly switching to radio in the middle of playing MP3s? It happens once in a while (say once every 5-10 hours of usage) in a pretty random pattern.


The BMW radio will do this when there is a delayed ping response between the radio and DICE module. Were the battery cables removed during installation?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Melonhead said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I recently fitted a DICE unit to my BMW 330ci sport and have it connected to a 5th gen iPod 30gb video. I am very happy with it but am frustrated by the fact that I cannot stop the song names from scrolling in the radio display.
> 
> ...


James,

The clock is overwritten with the text from the DICE, there is still a clock on your low cluster display.


----------



## reidconti (Jun 21, 2005)

enigma said:


> Has anyone experienced a problem with DICE abrutly switching to radio in the middle of playing MP3s? It happens once in a while (say once every 5-10 hours of usage) in a pretty random pattern.


Mine fails every couple of weeks (well, it goes to CD since I have one in the player, not radio). Have to shut off the car, get out, go into the trunk, unplug everything to the control module, plug it back in, cross fingers, turn car on, and it usually works. If not, it'll work by the 2nd or 3rd time I try. It doesn't really happen while driving though, it happens when I first start the car and the changer input isn't available.


----------



## uniter (Oct 23, 2007)

How do I get full High MID (OBD) text display with the silverline kit on e39? CD 6-01 -> 6-08 don't work... CD 6-01 works, but only uses half. I had the old kid and CD6-03 used to work, but no longer does. CD 6-04 works for low-MID.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

uniter said:


> How do I get full High MID (OBD) text display with the silverline kit on e39? CD 6-01 -> 6-08 don't work... CD 6-01 works, but only uses half. I had the old kid and CD6-03 used to work, but no longer does. CD 6-04 works for low-MID.


CD6/TRACK3 will display text on your OBC, but the key must be in the ON position.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

reidconti said:


> Mine fails every couple of weeks (well, it goes to CD since I have one in the player, not radio). Have to shut off the car, get out, go into the trunk, unplug everything to the control module, plug it back in, cross fingers, turn car on, and it usually works. If not, it'll work by the 2nd or 3rd time I try. It doesn't really happen while driving though, it happens when I first start the car and the changer input isn't available.


How long have you been running the kit?


----------



## Melonhead (Apr 27, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> James,
> 
> The clock is overwritten with the text from the DICE, there is still a clock on your low cluster display.


Hi Tom,

Cheers for the response, although it isn't the fact that I need a clock display... it is more the fact that due to long artist and /or song names the text is constantly moving. As I mention I drive a lot at night and find it very irritating as it catches the corner of my eye.

Can I turn off the radio text?

Thanks,

james


----------



## reidconti (Jun 21, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> How long have you been running the kit?


18 months or 2 years maybe? It's pretty much done it since the day I got it. Still, 110% better than the Icelink, I'm kinda tired of dealing with it so I just let it be.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

reidconti said:


> 18 months or 2 years maybe? It's pretty much done it since the day I got it. Still, 110% better than the Icelink, I'm kinda tired of dealing with it so I just let it be.


I'd be happy to bench test the module for you if needed, just give the word.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Melonhead said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Cheers for the response, although it isn't the fact that I need a clock display... it is more the fact that due to long artist and /or song names the text is constantly moving. As I mention I drive a lot at night and find it very irritating as it catches the corner of my eye.
> 
> ...


Sure, CD6/TRACK99 will turn off text, return to CD6/TRACK01 to reactivate.


----------



## Audiolab (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Keith,

No I updated my ticket asking for an ETA for a fix and then said that they had just finished working on it.


----------



## jcosmide (May 28, 2008)

Can someone with a Dice setup say whether or not that 20 second initialization sequence happens every time you plug in your ipod?

Also, would you say that the user interface through the text display is sluggish, or is it relatively close to the speed/fluidity of the ipod itself?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jcosmide said:


> Can someone with a Dice setup say whether or not that 20 second initialization sequence happens every time you plug in your ipod?
> 
> Also, would you say that the user interface through the text display is sluggish, or is it relatively close to the speed/fluidity of the ipod itself?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


There is an initialization process at the beginning of every connect of the docking cable, this is about 10-15 seconds and normal.


----------



## keithsimp (Nov 18, 2007)

Audiolab said:


> Hi Keith,
> 
> No I updated my ticket asking for an ETA for a fix and then said that they had just finished working on it.


I got a response from Dice. I need to call them for a RA number to get the return started.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Audiolab (Apr 4, 2008)

Your are welcome, I will let you know howit goes when I receive it and try it out.


----------



## keithsimp (Nov 18, 2007)

Audiolab,
I got my new unit, but see my post here:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=254235&page=11

I'm not sure if the fix is completely there or not.


----------



## kuc48c (May 21, 2008)

Just ordered a Dice *Radio Interface* for my '03 325XiAT. Does anyone have a DIY installation guide for the radio interface module? I can only find guides for the trunk interface modules. All the videos I have found (on youtube) are also related to the trunk installation module.

The module was ordered her: http://www.europeanautosource.com/

Thanks for any help.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Sorry posted this in an older theread by the same name...but this looks like the thread where all the action happens;
I have a 2008 x3 w/ rear seat heating, HD radio, and no sirius. Not sure if any of that is relevant, but...

I've found a few different installation manuals/videos on the net, but none of them depict an vehicle w/ the configuraiotn i have. I don't have an ashtry that in the back of the console that i can pop out so that I can unscrew the bolts that hold the console in, and I can't seem to find the CD changer cable by looking/fishing around underneat the stamped metal piece in the center console (after I pop out the plastic tub of course). Can Tom or anyone else help? Pics would be great (but only if it's an 08 I think...i seem to have way more cables in there than any other pics I've seen).


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

kuc48c said:


> Just ordered a Dice *Radio Interface* for my '03 325XiAT. Does anyone have a DIY installation guide for the radio interface module? I can only find guides for the trunk interface modules. All the videos I have found (on youtube) are also related to the trunk installation module.
> 
> The module was ordered her: http://www.europeanautosource.com/
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Sure - please email me and I will reply with a set of instructions.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bmw325 said:


> Sorry posted this in an older theread by the same name...but this looks like the thread where all the action happens;
> I have a 2008 x3 w/ rear seat heating, HD radio, and no sirius. Not sure if any of that is relevant, but...
> 
> I've found a few different installation manuals/videos on the net, but none of them depict an vehicle w/ the configuraiotn i have. I don't have an ashtry that in the back of the console that i can pop out so that I can unscrew the bolts that hold the console in, and I can't seem to find the CD changer cable by looking/fishing around underneat the stamped metal piece in the center console (after I pop out the plastic tub of course). Can Tom or anyone else help? Pics would be great (but only if it's an 08 I think...i seem to have way more cables in there than any other pics I've seen).


Might want to check this out: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=228113


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

tom @ eas said:


> Might want to check this out: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=228113


Thanks. Yeah, I found that guide when I was looking earlier. But, the back of my console has buttons for the heated seats and does not have an ashtry that swings out like the one in th epic. Anyone with a similar 08 that has done this install?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bmw325 said:


> Thanks. Yeah, I found that guide when I was looking earlier. But, the back of my console has buttons for the heated seats and does not have an ashtry that swings out like the one in th epic. Anyone with a similar 08 that has done this install?


The vehicles are exactly the same, the rear ashtray does not need to be removed in order to access the cables.


----------



## rolandbl (Aug 28, 2007)

*Text Display*

How do I get the Dice Silverline to stick with CD6/5. Do i have to choose this text mode every time i start the car?

Also... when in playlist mode (or any othet than just songs) - how can I make the iPod move one song ahead... not one playlist ahead?

Best regards

Roland


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

rolandbl said:


> How do I get the Dice Silverline to stick with CD6/5. Do i have to choose this text mode every time i start the car?
> 
> Also... when in playlist mode (or any othet than just songs) - how can I make the iPod move one song ahead... not one playlist ahead?
> 
> ...


Simply press CD6/TRACK5, then CD1 to exit text selection mode. CD1 is song selection mode.


----------



## plomb37492 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Text issue*

Tom-

I just emailed you asking how to get the text to appear on the radio.
I have a 2002 bmw 530i - I can get music to play put not text.
I'm sure its a "user failure" please let me know what I need to do.

Thanks!

-Paul


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

plomb37492 said:


> Tom-
> 
> I just emailed you asking how to get the text to appear on the radio.
> I have a 2002 bmw 530i - I can get music to play put not text.
> ...


Paul,

Is your e39 equipped with Business CD or Navigation?


----------



## plomb37492 (Jun 16, 2008)

Tom-

Business CD...
The manual says select disc 6 and track 3 or 4..

-Paul


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

plomb37492 said:


> Tom-
> 
> Business CD...
> The manual says select disc 6 and track 3 or 4..
> ...


That's correct, are you returning to CD1 afterwards?


----------



## plomb37492 (Jun 16, 2008)

GOT IT! Thanks!
Takes a little bit to get used to the buttons..but works great!
Thank you! -Paul


----------



## gazda (Apr 7, 2008)

hi I have a 2003z4 and just want to use a sandisk mp3 player thru the sound system what do I need to do?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

gazda said:


> hi I have a 2003z4 and just want to use a sandisk mp3 player thru the sound system what do I need to do?


No integration kit for the sandisk, but a simple AUX cable would be sufficient.


----------



## killerpm (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a couple of questions:

If some of these are answered in the previous 67 pages, let me know.

I have a 2000 540i with MK2 Navigation (the 4X3 screen). It had a factory CD changer. I have an iPod Classic 80GB with the latest firmware. The DICE unit is in "iPod" mode. The display is set to 9 (do not display text)
I installed the DICE and everything works great, but I have a couple of beefs about it.

1. I connect my iPod, listen to it, it works great. If I turn the car off and leave the iPod connected to the DICE, when I come back and turn the car on the iPod always turns Shuffle and Repeat on. I then have to go into the settings and turn the options off. Its annoying. My workaround is to remember to unplug the DICE cable from the iPod after I shut the car off (the iPod will be paused). When I get back, I plug it back in and resume operation.

2. Whenever I am using the dice module for aux input or iPod operation, when I attempt to use my navigation functions or OBC functions, the scroll wheel for the navigation system/computer causes the dice module to advance/retard tracks. For example, using the ipod on disk 1, press menu to bring up the menu and when I go to the next item the ipod (and cd track listing) goes to the next track. I would have thought the DICE module would ignore inputs from this dial. This didn't happen when the CD changer was installed. The only time it ignores this dial is if I press the TONE button to adjust the BASS or TREBLE, but it seems only for around 15 seconds. My workaround, turn the radio off if I need to use any of my GPS functions or OBC functions. This is obviously annoying.

3. I can hear a clicking data noise during soft music. It seems worse on some days then others. The CD changer never did this. It only does it when using the iPod. The aux input sounds great so it isn't a ground loop problem. I have no solution for that problem, I just put up with it.

Are there any solutions to any of these problems? I don't really want to send the unit back. Every time I do I get nicked for duty and import fees. Stupid Canada. Oh, it was purchased from BSW if that matters.

Thanks for any help anyone can provide me.


----------



## whatheheck (Oct 27, 2007)

*Hd Dice*

Hi Tom. I had the original DICE. Then upgraded to the HD DICE.

I just now heard of the Silverline series. I am considering upgrading to the Silverline series but want to keep the HD Radio feature.

Do you have the Silverline series on the HD DICE?

If one is now available, is there a trade up offer? Kindly let me know.

As always, thanks for your excellent customer service.

Dan


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

whatheheck said:


> Hi Tom. I had the original DICE. Then upgraded to the HD DICE.
> 
> I just now heard of the Silverline series. I am considering upgrading to the Silverline series but want to keep the HD Radio feature.
> 
> ...


Dan,

The HD DICE still uses the previous DICE features, there is development to see if these can be added to the HD DICE without new hardware.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

killerpm said:


> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> If some of these are answered in the previous 67 pages, let me know.
> 
> ...


There is a firmware fix for this. If the kit was purchased from us, please email me directly with your full name for a solution.



killerpm said:


> 2. Whenever I am using the dice module for aux input or iPod operation, when I attempt to use my navigation functions or OBC functions, the scroll wheel for the navigation system/computer causes the dice module to advance/retard tracks. For example, using the ipod on disk 1, press menu to bring up the menu and when I go to the next item the ipod (and cd track listing) goes to the next track. I would have thought the DICE module would ignore inputs from this dial. This didn't happen when the CD changer was installed. The only time it ignores this dial is if I press the TONE button to adjust the BASS or TREBLE, but it seems only for around 15 seconds. My workaround, turn the radio off if I need to use any of my GPS functions or OBC functions. This is obviously annoying.


I've not heard of a problem like this yet. Were your battery cables disconnected when the initial installation was performed?



killerpm said:


> 3. I can hear a clicking data noise during soft music. It seems worse on some days then others. The CD changer never did this. It only does it when using the iPod. The aux input sounds great so it isn't a ground loop problem. I have no solution for that problem, I just put up with it.
> 
> Are there any solutions to any of these problems? I don't really want to send the unit back. Every time I do I get nicked for duty and import fees. Stupid Canada. Oh, it was purchased from BSW if that matters.
> 
> Thanks for any help anyone can provide me.


Thsi can be related to how the cable was ran, possibly picking up EFI. Is the cable next to any other electrical devices/lines?


----------



## killerpm (Jun 19, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> There is a firmware fix for this. If the kit was purchased from us, please email me directly with your full name for a solution.


No it wasn't (unfortunately, I hear how good your service is now). I got it from BSW. I already had the DSP module sent back because it was defective. I got shafted again on duties and shipping and I dont want to have to go through that again.



> I've not heard of a problem like this yet. Were your battery cables disconnected when the initial installation was performed?


Yes they were. Followed the instructions exactly.



> Thsi can be related to how the cable was ran, possibly picking up EFI. Is the cable next to any other electrical devices/lines?


I ran the cable down the passenger side underneath the plastic bits that cover the edges of the carpet. I have thought of re-running the cable again. Maybe I will try that.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## DaveWolpert (Nov 15, 2005)

*DICE Gone Mad*

My DICE system has been working flawlessly in my E46 for two years. Yesterday, it went berzerk. Instead of displaying a track number, it always displays by default "VOL:68", and the track skip buttons now control the volume (so pressing track skip/forward once will raise the volume and make the display say "VOL:69"). There is no no way to skip tracks. Worse, after playing one song, the iPod goes into pause mode and the music stops.

Things I've tried or that may be important:

1. Yes, I've "rebooted" my car (turned it on and off), the headunit (Business), and the iPod several times. I even dis- and re-connected the DICE "box". The connections are fine.

2. Yes, the iPod works fine when disconnected.

3. Yes, the headunit otherwise works fine for radio or CDs.

4. The iPod's software is up to date. This problem did not start immediately after a software upgrade.

5. I made no other changes to the DICE unit or to my car. Nothing else electrical in my car is having a problem.

I'd have to conclude that my DICE unit brain is just simply busticated. But before I take it to the shooting range and blow it to pieces in a drunken rage, is there some bizarre way to fix this?

Dave


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

DaveWolpert said:


> My DICE system has been working flawlessly in my E46 for two years. Yesterday, it went berzerk. Instead of displaying a track number, it always displays by default "VOL:68", and the track skip buttons now control the volume (so pressing track skip/forward once will raise the volume and make the display say "VOL:69"). There is no no way to skip tracks. Worse, after playing one song, the iPod goes into pause mode and the music stops.
> 
> Things I've tried or that may be important:
> 
> ...


You're in AUX mode. Press CD5/TRACK1, then return to CD1.


----------



## DaveWolpert (Nov 15, 2005)

That worked! Thanks, Tom!


----------



## bshirl (Jul 16, 2008)

*No Audio*

I've just installed new Dice Ipod kit in my 2001 X5, business CD, no Nav, with DSP. I've also plugged in the output from my portable Sirius radio into the aux input. Text works and I can scroll through playlists, albums, and so on -- I can choose Ipod or Aux; however, no matter what I do -- I only get pure silence from the speakers.

I've rechecked all connections, I've re-set my 5th gen Ipod with current 1.3 software. I've re-set the Dice module (unplugged for an hour) I've done the 3-pin disconnect in back multiple times. Any ideas on what I should try next ?? I've browsed this thread for a quite some time, please forgive me if I've overlooked something obvious.

Thanks for your help,
Brent


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Brent,

Did you get a DSP-specific kit when ordering?


----------



## duuu (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello Tom,

I drive a 325i '02 with business CD and no nav. I have been interested in adding aux capabilities to my car for awhile now. I own an ipod and a zune - so I would be interested in both the ipod capabilities and the aux capabilities offered by teh DICE silverline.

After browsing the eas website, I have some questions before I can decide on a purchase.

I noticed that there is a aux integration product on the eas website, but I saw no instructions or any further information on what the product is. Do you have any further information about this? This is the link I'm refering to: http://www.europeanautosource.com/index.php?cPath=67_69_145

After browsing a bit more, I found the DICE Universal kit and the DICE Silverline kit, the former costs 119 and the latter 149 - and yet the website suggests both would do very similar things for me - ie. provide a dock for an ipod and include an aux connector... Could you clarify on what the difference is between these two?

Finally, how do you think the aux integration and the DICE kits compare with each other - both from a functionality and a difficulty of installation stand point

Seeing the last 67pages of customer support that you provide on this forum is definitely very encouraging as I usually don't mess with my car very much and I think I'll need help if anything goes wrong in the installation. Thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

duuu said:


> Hello Tom,
> 
> I drive a 325i '02 with business CD and no nav. I have been interested in adding aux capabilities to my car for awhile now. I own an ipod and a zune - so I would be interested in both the ipod capabilities and the aux capabilities offered by teh DICE silverline.
> 
> ...


Your BMW does not support AUX, you will need a 2003+ production date.

This is the DICE kit I would recommend:

DICE - SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kit for 3 Series/M3 99-06 (Trunk Interface)
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=1621

The DICE iPod Kit will integrate perfectly with your BMW and offer steering wheel control as well as ID3 text and charging of your iPod. Full CD Quality can be expected after installation. There's even an integrated AUX port for other devices.

New features of DICE SILVERLINE iPod Integration kit include:

- Direct integrated connection, without the need for FM transmitters or cassette adapters
- Full Text Display on your factory radio or Navigation screen
- Full control of your iPod via the radio buttons while in play
- Browse by Individual Song
- Browse by Individual Playlist
- Browse by Individual Albums
- Source Selector w/ Integrated AUX input
- Album Selection
- Full charging mode for iPods through included dock connector

The kit will come with everything needed w/ the docking cable. The iPod can be safely stored away in the glove compartment for 100% stealth installation and accessed completely from the steering wheel controls. The DICE comes with a 15-foot cable length to reach anywhere in the vehicle you like.


----------



## bruce325xi (May 21, 2008)

my Dice Silverline works pretty well with my iPod touch .. but ... sometimes the song/artist name gets stuck .. won't scroll on the radio display .. is there a fix ?
I have an 05 325xi (E46) with the business CD head unit

thanks


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bruce325xi said:


> my Dice Silverline works pretty well with my iPod touch .. but ... sometimes the song/artist name gets stuck .. won't scroll on the radio display .. is there a fix ?
> I have an 05 325xi (E46) with the business CD head unit
> 
> thanks


Are you leaving the touch in the vehicle at night or is it removed every time?


----------



## bruce325xi (May 21, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> Are you leaving the touch in the vehicle at night or is it removed every time?


its in the vehicle mostly always .. unless I take it inside to add/change the music

thanks


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bruce325xi said:


> its in the vehicle mostly always .. unless I take it inside to add/change the music
> 
> thanks


Likely the touch is going to sleep and rebooting while still connected to the DICE. Disconnect the touch and reconnect with the power on, or use calender reminders to "ping" the iPod from going into this mode.


----------



## bruce325xi (May 21, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> Likely the touch is going to sleep and rebooting while still connected to the DICE. Disconnect the touch and reconnect with the power on, or use calender reminders to "ping" the iPod from going into this mode.


ok i'll try that

thanks


----------



## bruce325xi (May 21, 2008)

oh, I should mention ... the song names are displayed correctly ... but only the first part of the name ... the radio display doesnt scroll to show the rest of the name


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bruce325xi said:


> oh, I should mention ... the song names are displayed correctly ... but only the first part of the name ... the radio display doesnt scroll to show the rest of the name


Is the iPod is powered/booted up while connected to the DICE, this would be a likely result.


----------



## nepats (Jun 18, 2008)

*iPhone 3G*

Hello,

Does the DICE kit for E46 support the new iPhone 3G? Have you guys tested it yet?

Thanks,
SG


----------



## bruce325xi (May 21, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> Is the iPod is powered/booted up while connected to the DICE, this would be a likely result.


the scrolling on the display is still "stuck"

even if I disconnect iPod, re-boot, turn the iPod on .. then connect to Dice

very frustrating to only get the first part of the song names


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

nepats said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does the DICE kit for E46 support the new iPhone 3G? Have you guys tested it yet?
> 
> ...


The iPhone is compatible with 1 exception - charging. The iPhone uses a USB charging circuit while all other iPods are firewire.

DICE is looking into a solution and we will present it to the forums when completed.



bruce325xi said:


> the scrolling on the display is still "stuck"
> 
> even if I disconnect iPod, re-boot, turn the iPod on .. then connect to Dice
> 
> very frustrating to only get the first part of the song names


Was your battery disconnected during installation (both cables)?This is critical to installation.


----------



## triggs (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Tom,

I do apologize in advance for asking same questions over and over, but I did not have patience to flip thru 68 pages of this thread and same questions and answers over and over with not related to what I was looking for. So here is my question.

My DICE unit that I've purchased from Nov-Dec 2007 (less than 1 year ago) has been working flowlessly until recently (June 2008) I've been experiencing losing IPod navigation unit via Steering wheel control and BMW HU, and only way to navigate is via IPod. My temporarily solution to fix the issue is unplug the DICE from the cable that's running from my trunk (CD Changer cable), and plug back in. 

I've troubleshoot via resetting the IPod, turning off and on in different sequence with ipod and hu, even turned engine off.. etc. It looks as I had lost the communication to initialize between the DICE unit and my ipod other than sound, since there's no issue with playing music. And Txt display shows the song name that before the problem occured, and I have not seen the normal "INIT" on the display area while I was troubleshooting. 'INIT' usually shows when my radio is turn on with DICE, so I knew something's up with initializing the two units'.

My current set up is running the cable that came with DICE from Trunk to the cup holder area, and I've replaced cup holder to Euro Tray. 

I have not changed IPod, it is the first generation of 4GB Nano.

My car is 2002 330i with BMW Business CD HU, no navigation.

I guess the only thing that's been changed was maybe I've unplugged Aux cable from the DICE unit.

There is a possibility that the issue could be the cable running from the trunk to interior center console where DICE is located since the solution is to unplug the cable (not the ipod one) and plug it back in. This issue comes back every 2-4 days.

Could you please enlighten me with your experience on how to troubleshoot and whether it is could be defected that can be replaced/fix under warranty from Dension?

Thank you in advance for your help and always appreciate your hard work on excellent customer service on and off the forum.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

triggs said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I do apologize in advance for asking same questions over and over, but I did not have patience to flip thru 68 pages of this thread and same questions and answers over and over with not related to what I was looking for. So here is my question.
> 
> ...


Dension has not been in the states for almost 4 years, DICE is completely different.

Are you leaving the iPod in the vehicle overnight? If so, the iPod is going into deep sleep mode in order to conserve battery lift and cuttingthe dock connection off.


----------



## triggs (Nov 28, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> Dension has not been in the states for almost 4 years, DICE is completely different.
> 
> Are you leaving the iPod in the vehicle overnight? If so, the iPod is going into deep sleep mode in order to conserve battery lift and cuttingthe dock connection off.


Sorry, I think I've mixed up with Dension and DICE while flipping thru 60+ pages. It is DICE that I have.

I used to leave my ipod in my car for the past 7 months and occasionally disconnected to update the songs. I absoultely had no single issue of losing HU/steering wheel control until 1 month ago. There has been one update to ipod back 3-4 months ago. I've been recently taking ipod out more than before when it was startig to happen.


----------



## bruce325xi (May 21, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> Was your battery disconnected during installation (both cables)?This is critical to installation.


YES it was (both cables)

Just to satisfy myself I re-did the complete install

- disconnected battery
- disconnected Dice in the trunk and in the console
- reconnected Dice
- reconnected battery
- turned on iPod
- connected iPod to Dice

still NO scrolling of song titles on Business CD

is it possible I need a firmware flash ?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bruce325xi said:


> YES it was (both cables)
> 
> Just to satisfy myself I re-did the complete install
> 
> ...


No firmware flash is needed, have you performed a reboot on the iPod or possibly tried a different one?


----------



## gdi (May 31, 2007)

Can I use this noise filter with my Dice (bought about a year ago) -PAC SNI-1/3.5 Noise Filter, link

If so, where would it connect?

Thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

gdi said:


> Can I use this noise filter with my Dice (bought about a year ago) -PAC SNI-1/3.5 Noise Filter, link
> 
> If so, where would it connect?
> 
> Thanks!


Here is a link to the version we offer on the website:

*12 Amp Power Noise Filter*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?&products_id=309


----------



## gdi (May 31, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> Here is a link to the version we offer on the website:
> 
> *12 Amp Power Noise Filter*
> http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?&products_id=309


Thanks Tom, is yours comparable? I see a lot of glowing reports on the Crutchfield one.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

gdi said:


> Thanks Tom, is yours comparable? I see a lot of glowing reports on the Crutchfield one.


The one you have pictured will not work, you will need the 3-wire version like what we offer.


----------



## gdi (May 31, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> The one you have pictured will not work, you will need the 3-wire version like what we offer.


Thanks are there instructions on your site for noise filter installation?


----------



## bruce325xi (May 21, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> No firmware flash is needed, have you performed a reboot on the iPod or possibly tried a different one?


I have tried re-booting my iPod Touch, and also used another iPod (Classic 80GB) with the same result ... NO Scrolling of text on the Head Unit

I give up


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

gdi said:


> Thanks are there instructions on your site for noise filter installation?


It's quite simple. The brown tire on the DICE harness is cut towards the 3-pin connector side.

The GLI has 3 wires, a Red, Blue and Black and the module is directional. Red will go towards the BMW connector side with Blue towards the DICE side. Black will go to a good clean ground.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bruce325xi said:


> I have tried re-booting my iPod Touch, and also used another iPod (Classic 80GB) with the same result ... NO Scrolling of text on the Head Unit
> 
> I give up


Don't give up - please contact me from your BMW and we can troubleshoot in real time.


----------



## Arve S. (Aug 3, 2008)

*DICE iPod kit in X3 with Navi Pro and no CD Changer preewiring*

I have just received my new DICE - SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kit for X3 04-08 (Trunk/Console Interface). Now it seems that this will not fit my car (X3 06, Navi Pro, No CD Changer, Euro model).

There is no CD Changer pre-wiring in my european car. Do I need to get the CD Changer cable, or is it possible to connect directly to the radio with the cable from the Radio Interface kit?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Arve S. said:


> I have just received my new DICE - SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kit for X3 04-08 (Trunk/Console Interface). Now it seems that this will not fit my car (X3 06, Navi Pro, No CD Changer, Euro model).
> 
> There is no CD Changer pre-wiring in my european car. Do I need to get the CD Changer cable, or is it possible to connect directly to the radio with the cable from the Radio Interface kit?


Where are you looking for the wiring? Typically, it is underneath the center console bucket.

3-series BMWs eliminated prewiring is not ordered from BMW with a CD Changer, but this would be the first time I've heard an X3 without the prewiring.


----------



## Arve S. (Aug 3, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> Where are you looking for the wiring? Typically, it is underneath the center console bucket.
> 
> 3-series BMWs eliminated prewiring is not ordered from BMW with a CD Changer, but this would be the first time I've heard an X3 without the prewiring.


Thanks for your quick reply!

Yes, I have red all the DIY guides on The Internet I think.., and looked really well underneath the center console bucket. I also dismounted the CD Changer bracket. I can dismount it again and send you som pictures if you want. I have also red about other european X3's without CD Changer Prewiring. This car was new in Denmark and now I'm driving it in Norway.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Arve S. said:


> Thanks for your quick reply!
> 
> Yes, I have red all the DIY guides on The Internet I think.., and looked really well underneath the center console bucket. I also dismounted the CD Changer bracket. I can dismount it again and send you som pictures if you want. I have also red about other european X3's without CD Changer Prewiring. This car was new in Denmark and now I'm driving it in Norway.


Call your local BMW dealer and give them the VIN, they should be able to tell you if you are prewired or not.


----------



## Arve S. (Aug 3, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> Call your local BMW dealer and give them the VIN, they should be able to tell you if you are prewired or not.


This is my option codes (some text in Norwegian):

2ML M Alufelg dobbelteke 192M 18"
205 AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION
216 Servotronic 
226 SPORTS SUSPENSION SETTINGS
235 AVTAGBART HENGERFESTE
249 Multifunksjonstaster på ratt
321 EXTERIOR PARTS INBODY COLOR 
337 M SPORT PACKAGE
402 Panoramasoltak i glass 
473 Midtarmlene foran 
481 Sportsseter foran
494 Varmeseter foran 
502 Lyktespylersystem 
508 Park distance control (PDC) 
520 Tåkelys foran 
521 Regnsensor 
522 Xenonlys 
524 ADAPTIVE HEADLIGHTS
534 Automatisk klimaanlegg 
550 KJØREKOMPUTER
609 NAVIGATION SYSTEM PROFESSIONAL 
710 M-sport skinnratt 
715 M AERODYNAMICS PACKAGE
760 Høyglans shadow line 
775 Antrasitt taktrekk 
785 Hvite retningslys
842 COLD CLIMATE VERSION
896 DAYTIME LIGHTS FUNCTION

I still don't think my car is prewired. What is the solution if it's not?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Arve S. said:


> This is my option codes (some text in Norwegian):
> 
> 2ML M Alufelg dobbelteke 192M 18"
> 205 AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION
> ...


Since the X3/Z4 kits are different from other BMWs, you can still use a radio interface kit:

*DICE - SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kit for Z4, M Coupe/Roadster 03-08 (Radio Interface)*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=1634


----------



## Arve S. (Aug 3, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> Call your local BMW dealer and give them the VIN, they should be able to tell you if you are prewired or not.


The BMW dealer says that my car don't have the CD Changer prewiring. This is an option the customer has to order and pay extra for when the car is new he says. I think this is the case for a lot of X3's sold new in Europe.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Arve S. said:


> The BMW dealer says that my car don't have the CD Changer prewiring. This is an option the customer has to order and pay extra for when the car is new he says. I think this is the case for a lot of X3's sold new in Europe.


We can use a radio interface kit in your case, some pins from the 12-pin sub connectors will need to be relocated from the old harness to the new - it's not hard at all.

Here's the kit you need:

*DICE - SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kit for X3 04-08 (Radio Interface)*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=1629

Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## RokChlk (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey Tom,

I'm looking at getting the Dice Silverline for my 2002 325i - I can't decide between the trunk interface kit or the radio interface kit. If I get the trunk kit I would do it myself, however if I get the radio interface I would have someone install it. Do you know how much it usually runs to have someone install it for you? Would you trust someone from say - Best Buy - do it for you? I know that BMW has pretty sensitive electronics and the last thing I want to do is ruin the electrical system. Also, I've never done a DIY before, how long would it take me to do the trunk install? Finally, I was looking at getting the 2point5 dock, but it seems expensive for what's essentially a piece of molded plastic and while it does look nice in theory I can see where it might not be very pratical. Can you recommend some good solutions to secure the ipod? I'd rather not have it in the trunk.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

RokChlk said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> I'm looking at getting the Dice Silverline for my 2002 325i - I can't decide between the trunk interface kit or the radio interface kit. If I get the trunk kit I would do it myself, however if I get the radio interface I would have someone install it. Do you know how much it usually runs to have someone install it for you? Would you trust someone from say - Best Buy - do it for you? I know that BMW has pretty sensitive electronics and the last thing I want to do is ruin the electrical system. Also, I've never done a DIY before, how long would it take me to do the trunk install? Finally, I was looking at getting the 2point5 dock, but it seems expensive for what's essentially a piece of molded plastic and while it does look nice in theory I can see where it might not be very pratical. Can you recommend some good solutions to secure the ipod? I'd rather not have it in the trunk.


Most installers like the radio interface kits since they have experience with removing/installing radios - this is a walk in the park for them.

There is no need for the ashtray docks, these add no additional features to the kit. The include docking cable is all you need.


----------



## Arve S. (Aug 3, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> We can use a radio interface kit in your case, some pins from the 12-pin sub connectors will need to be relocated from the old harness to the new - it's not hard at all.
> 
> Here's the kit you need:
> 
> ...


Thanks!

My kit is ordered from eas (Order Number: 59988): 1 x DICE - SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kit for X3 04-08 (Trunk/Console Interface) () = $149.00
Audio Configuration Analog (non DSP).

Do I need to get a totally new kit, or can I just get a Radio Connect harness like this:

Radio Connect harness for DICE iPod Kit (R40) Item # : 665 http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_69_135_171&products_id=665

and use it with the kit I already have?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Arve S. said:


> Thanks!
> 
> My kit is ordered from eas (Order Number: 59988): 1 x DICE - SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kit for X3 04-08 (Trunk/Console Interface) () = $149.00
> Audio Configuration Analog (non DSP).
> ...


You can - just replace the trunk harness in your original kit with the new radio harness.


----------



## Arve S. (Aug 3, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> We can use a radio interface kit in your case, some pins from the 12-pin sub connectors will need to be relocated from the old harness to the new - it's not hard at all.


Can you please try to explain this relocating of pins more in detail? Moving from my Trunk Interface harness to the new Radio Connect harness for DICE iPod Kit (R40) Item # : 665?

Thanks


----------



## sedate (Dec 6, 2003)

Maybe old thread but I'll try anyway. Just yesterday my display song title stopped working. Now it just says 'album'. Any thoughts? Thanks.
2001 M3, NAV


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

sedate said:


> Maybe old thread but I'll try anyway. Just yesterday my display song title stopped working. Now it just says 'album'. Any thoughts? Thanks.
> 2001 M3, NAV


Sounds like you are in album browsing mode, try pressing CD1.


----------



## Arve S. (Aug 3, 2008)

Arve S. said:


> Can you please try to explain this relocating of pins more in detail? Moving from my Trunk Interface harness to the new Radio Connect harness for DICE iPod Kit (R40) Item # : 665?
> 
> Thanks


An order is now placed on eas: Radio Connect harness for DICE iPod Kit (R40) Item # : 665

I really hope this will do it!


----------



## Arve S. (Aug 3, 2008)

Arve S. said:


> An order is now placed on eas: Radio Connect harness for DICE iPod Kit (R40) Item # : 665
> 
> I really hope this will do it!


Tom,

My DICE with Radio Interface is now installed, but I don't get the text display working properly on my Navi Pro screen. The audio is ok, and the Disc 1-6 buttons seems to work ok too, but I get no text. Only the usual track info as when I play CD.

The first iPod i tried, a Nano 2nd gen 8GB gave me some text, but after a while and som fumbling I lost it.

I have tried my other iPod too. The Classic 80 GB. Audio is ok, but the text is missing there too. I have of course tried to configure the text display with the DISC 6 button.

Any clue?

Thanks


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Arve S. said:


> Tom,
> 
> My DICE with Radio Interface is now installed, but I don't get the text display working properly on my Navi Pro screen. The audio is ok, and the Disc 1-6 buttons seems to work ok too, but I get no text. Only the usual track info as when I play CD.
> 
> ...


Are you returning to CD1 after you use the CD6/TRACK6 command?


----------



## Arve S. (Aug 3, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> Are you returning to CD1 after you use the CD6/TRACK6 command?


Thanks! That helped! But It seems that i need to use CD6/TRACK6 og CD6/TRACK5 with only 8 characters and not the CD6/TRACK2 with 15. Is that so?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Arve S. said:


> Thanks! That helped! But It seems that i need to use CD6/TRACK6 og CD6/TRACK5 with only 8 characters and not the CD6/TRACK2 with 15. Is that so?


Correct, TRACK6 has a larger font in order to read easier.


----------



## Arve S. (Aug 3, 2008)

*How to control "mode" on my Navi Pro screen with DICE*

Tom,

Here is another issue that I have not figured out yet. How do I control which "mode" my X3 06 Navi Pro screen shows when playing music from the iPod? It's sometimes a problem that it changes to "menu mode" in the middle of browsing for an artist. It would be nice to controle which "picture" staying permanent on top.

Any hints?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Arve S. said:


> Tom,
> 
> Here is another issue that I have not figured out yet. How do I control which "mode" my X3 06 Navi Pro screen shows when playing music from the iPod? It's sometimes a problem that it changes to "menu mode" in the middle of browsing for an artist. It would be nice to controle which "picture" staying permanent on top.
> 
> Any hints?


Perform the following steps:

1. First verify you are in the correct text mode by pressing CD6/TRACK6, then pressing CD1 to exit that mode. 
2. Press MENU>GPS NAVIGATION>MAPS while playing a song on your iPod.

Use the screen toggle button (looks like 2 squares in the top left hand corner) to toggle between screens.


----------



## Arve S. (Aug 3, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> Perform the following steps:
> 
> 1. First verify you are in the correct text mode by pressing CD6/TRACK6, then pressing CD1 to exit that mode.
> 2. Press MENU>GPS NAVIGATION>MAPS while playing a song on your iPod.
> ...


Thanks! The "Press MENU>GPS NAVIGATION>MAPS" thing seems to work well to get a persistent DICE/iPod info mode. The screen toggle button I can't find... Maybe this don't apply to my Navi Pro radio?

This seems to work fine for me: After the "Press MENU>GPS NAVIGATION>MAP" procedure, the MENU button and the GPS NAVIGATION selection seems to give me a persistent Navi map, and one of the CD buttons takes me back to a persistent DICE/iPod info mode. This way I can select what I want to see.


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

The 'Screen Toggle' button is the button next to the phone key and above the "5 6" key on the X3 Nav system. It has 2 overlapping rectangles on it.


----------



## SouthernHero (Apr 3, 2008)

Tom,

I've sent you a PM.

Thanks,

-Scott


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Tom,
I'm close to deciding on the trunk mount for my 2002 E39, MID, non-nav, non-dsp, with CD changer connectors (but no CD changer), business CD.

One item that will make or break the decision will be whether the kids in the back seat can control the ipod at the same time that I control the ipod from the steering wheel or radio, with all the MID display working properly.

If the DICE Silverline trunk mount (1625) can be routed to the rear armrest for the kids to control, then I'll go with the trunk mount ... as long as I can simultaneously control the same ipod thru the steering wheel (what a diabolical mind I have to do that to the kids!).

Tom ... I asked over in the other thread without a reply from you ... can you confirm that the ipod (nano, ipod touch, etc.) can be controlled easily from both directions simultaneously?

If not, then I have to opt for the radio mount (1624) 'cuz singe control (perhaps via dipswitches) would be too cumbersome to be practical as would the loss of the MID display.

*QUESTION-FOR-TOM:* *Does the 1625 allow control both from the ipod itself for the kids and from the steering wheel/radio for the driver (preserving MID display)?*


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bluebee said:


> Hi Tom,
> I'm close to deciding on the trunk mount for my 2002 E39, MID, non-nav, non-dsp, with CD changer connectors (but no CD changer), business CD.
> 
> One item that will make or break the decision will be whether the kids in the back seat can control the ipod at the same time that I control the ipod from the steering wheel or radio, with all the MID display working properly.
> ...


Questions answered in other thread.


----------



## wolrah (Dec 28, 2007)

Any word yet on the new Gen4 nano? If it'll work properly with my DICE HD I'll go buy one today.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

wolrah said:


> Any word yet on the new Gen4 nano? If it'll work properly with my DICE HD I'll go buy one today.


DICE is confirmed to work with the new iPods - with 1 exception - charging. The iPhone & newly released iPods use a USB charging circuit while all other iPods are firewire.

New cables are already in and will be released in late November.


----------



## mahmoudoski (Sep 12, 2008)

*DICE FOR 2003 530i + CD Changer + DSP*

Hello everybody, I'm new to this forum.
I recently bought a BMW Euro Spec Exclusive Edition 530i, 2003 (production 2/2003) It has both DSP and original CD Changer.
I found your forums very useful and read them with much interest.

I have read a lot about the DICE iPod Integration kit, I understood that for my vehicle i need an integration kit (~150$) AND a DSP module (~90$).
I intend to leave the IPOD in the trunk, near the DSP and changer, since i can control it via the MID and steering wheel, and I don't need to carry the IPOD with me when i'm not in the car (will basicly use it as a hard disc for my songs ....)

The MAIN problem was how to supply power to the DSP module - I'm very much keen to leave the car in original condition and do not want to weld wires to the existing wires.

Is there another way to supply power to the DSP module - "plug and play like"

In addition, and because i was concerned with the above, I checked what connections exacly I had before ordering, and was surprised : I found that the CD chnger has a 3 pin connector, a 6 pin connector coming from the front of the vehicle, and also a coaxial connector between the Changer and DSP - see attached pictures.

WHY IS THIS THE CASE IN MY VEHICLE ? is it because it's a late model ?
Does this mean I don't need the DSP module??
If i connect the dice module to the 3+6 pin connectors - the coaxial will not be connected to anything. Does this mean that the sound produced from the IPOD will not go through the DSP and will not be able to change the equalizer settings for it ??? (I use the DSP a lot) Would appreciate your help and advice.

Dr. M AbuGazala


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

mahmoudoski said:


> The MAIN problem was how to supply power to the DSP module - I'm very much keen to leave the car in original condition and do not want to weld wires to the existing wires.
> 
> Is there another way to supply power to the DSP module - "plug and play like"


If you don't want to cut the OEM harness at all, then you can use a third party hands free phone adapter connected to the radio module. This provides an inline breakout to ISO connectors, it's designed with 2 plugs, one male and female, to connect to a generic phone kit (e.g. Parott). If you connect the two ISO parts together you effectively get a plug and play extension to the radio haness which you can then cut. If you go for a radio DICE install kit, this provides a similar facility. The problem is that it's at the wrong end of the car, but it's not too hard to run a single wire back to the DSP Amp, easier than running the full CD Changer audio which could then pick up interference.



mahmoudoski said:


> In addition, and because i was concerned with the above, I checked what connections exacly I had before ordering, and was surprised : I found that the CD chnger has a 3 pin connector, a 6 pin connector coming from the front of the vehicle, and also a coaxial connector between the Changer and DSP - see attached pictures.
> 
> WHY IS THIS THE CASE IN MY VEHICLE ? is it because it's a late model ?
> Does this mean I don't need the DSP module??
> If i connect the dice module to the 3+6 pin connectors - the coaxial will not be connected to anything. Does this mean that the sound produced from the IPOD will not go through the DSP and will not be able to change the equalizer settings for it ??? (I use the DSP a lot) Would appreciate your help and advice.


It looks like they did not know which system the car used when they assembled it, so covered both bases! It's very easy to check, disconnect the coaxial cable. If you still get sound from the CD Changer then you don't need the A->D converter.


----------



## mahmoudoski (Sep 12, 2008)

can i get power to the dsp module from the fuses above the car battery (RT side of the trunk) ?

You can see in one of the pictures two free wires near the car DSP - one of them is similar to the 3 pin connector. what is this ? can I use this for power supply ?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mahmoudoski said:


> Hello everybody, I'm new to this forum.
> I recently bought a BMW Euro Spec Exclusive Edition 530i, 2003 (production 2/2003) It has both DSP and original CD Changer.
> I found your forums very useful and read them with much interest.
> 
> ...


You could tap into the 3-pin adapter on the DICE harness, this is the middle wire.



mahmoudoski said:


> In addition, and because i was concerned with the above, I checked what connections exacly I had before ordering, and was surprised : I found that the CD chnger has a 3 pin connector, a 6 pin connector coming from the front of the vehicle, and also a coaxial connector between the Changer and DSP - see attached pictures.
> 
> WHY IS THIS THE CASE IN MY VEHICLE ? is it because it's a late model ?
> Does this mean I don't need the DSP module??
> ...


Try disconnecting the coax cable or the 6-pin adapter so see which drops the signal. If the coax drops the signal, you will need the DSP adapter.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mahmoudoski said:


> can i get power to the dsp module from the fuses above the car battery (RT side of the trunk) ?
> 
> You can see in one of the pictures two free wires near the car DSP - one of them is similar to the 3 pin connector. what is this ? can I use this for power supply ?


I like to use the purple/white wire from the telephone connections since this is +12V switched.


----------



## treacle1125 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Dice problem*

I installed my dice ipod kit lastnight. After installing it it worked perfectly and I was very pleased. I started driving around enjoying all my music options and that is when the problems started. I used the Aux input to connect a sirius radio and it worked great and I was listening to that and then decided I wanted to listen to my ipod. I hit disc 5 and selected 1 to switch to the ipod and connected the ipod. Once the ipod was connected the screen displayed random symbols and letters and then did nothing. I couldn't select either the ipod or the sirius radio. I went home and unplugged all the cables from the dice box and then plugged them back into the box. After doing this everything seemed fine, until this morning when once again I tried to switch from the Aux to the ipod and the same problem happened again. I am not happy paying almost $400.00 dollars for something that doesn't work. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mahmoudoski (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi again'

Tried to figure what DSP I have, so I disconnected the coaxial cable and left the 3+6 pin connectors, and had no sound. 
Then connected the coaxial and took out the 6 pin and did have sound.

So I suppose I have a digital DSP.
Can I do something with the 6 pin connector or is it useless ????

I guiss I have to get the DSP module - which I'm not happy about because this puts me again in front of the major problem I presented earlier   :

*Is there any way to supply power to the DSP module other than splicing wires and soldering the DSP power wire to ??? 
Is there a possibility to connect the DSP power wire to a fuse in the fuse box above the battery????
Someone said there is a way to add a circuit to the fuse box - any help on this subject would be very appreciated ... This is of major importance to my decision whether to buy the DICE kit at all... *


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

treacle1125 said:


> I installed my dice ipod kit lastnight. After installing it it worked perfectly and I was very pleased. I started driving around enjoying all my music options and that is when the problems started. I used the Aux input to connect a sirius radio and it worked great and I was listening to that and then decided I wanted to listen to my ipod. I hit disc 5 and selected 1 to switch to the ipod and connected the ipod. Once the ipod was connected the screen displayed random symbols and letters and then did nothing. I couldn't select either the ipod or the sirius radio. I went home and unplugged all the cables from the dice box and then plugged them back into the box. After doing this everything seemed fine, until this morning when once again I tried to switch from the Aux to the ipod and the same problem happened again. I am not happy paying almost $400.00 dollars for something that doesn't work. Any help would be appreciated.


Scrambled text means the battery was not disconnected when the installation was performed. Make sure you have your radio code and perform the following steps:

1. Disconnect iPod from cable
2. Remove battery cables, negative first
3. Touch battery cable terminals together (away from battery) for +5 seconds, a small spark is normal as this is stored power draining from the system.
4. Allow cables to remain disconnected for about 5-7 minutes
5. Reconnect battery cables onto battery, negative last.
6. Reboot iPod by pressing on MENU and CENTER buttons for +5 seconds and then reconnecting to the DICE cable after the reboot process is completed.

Let me know if these steps correct the problem.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mahmoudoski said:


> Hi again'
> 
> Tried to figure what DSP I have, so I disconnected the coaxial cable and left the 3+6 pin connectors, and had no sound.
> Then connected the coaxial and took out the 6 pin and did have sound.
> ...


The 6-pin connector will be used for Sirius if installed in the near future.



mahmoudoski said:


> I guiss I have to get the DSP module - which I'm not happy about because this puts me again in front of the major problem I presented earlier   :
> 
> Is there any way to supply power to the DSP module other than splicing wires and soldering the DSP power wire to ???
> Is there a possibility to connect the DSP power wire to a fuse in the fuse box above the battery????
> Someone said there is a way to add a circuit to the fuse box - any help on this subject would be very appreciated ... This is of major importance to my decision whether to buy the DICE kit at all...


There is nothing wrong with tapping a wire, this will provide a quick power source for the DSP adapter. If you can find another power source using a multimeter - this is an option.


----------



## mahmoudoski (Sep 12, 2008)

does anybody have experience with the following as a solution for DSP module power supply :

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=071-585
or
http://www.dan-marc.com/87-30003.html

where should I plug the fuse holder in the fuse box (above the battery)???

thanks


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mahmoudoski said:


> does anybody have experience with the following as a solution for DSP module power supply :
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=071-585
> or
> ...


Those will work if you do not want to tap into wires, we've used them before on other applications.


----------



## Don L (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi 

Well after 2 years of using the DICE in my 06 Z4 Coupe, (premium, no nav.) I discovered a feature in CDC-2, Playlist mode. In Playlist mode all you see on the radio display is PLAYLIST, and you can only scroll through your playlists with the steering wheel buttons. Now remember it only took me 2 years to find this! I found that after you choose the playlist you want to hear and it starts playing. If you push the CDC-1 button you can see the artist-song, and scroll through the playlist songs just as you can in normal CDC-1. Pushing CDC-2 again lets you scroll the playlists. Not being able to see the artist-song and no scrolling through songs in Playlist mode was the only issue I have had with the Dice.

Don L

P.S. Is this a no duh moment, Tom?


----------



## joebobb (Sep 20, 2008)

*Problems with Dice Silverline in 2002 318CI*

Dear Tom,

I bought a Dice Silverline from your company in May of this year, but for various reasons (including the fact that I purchased it in the US while I was in Europe) I have not gotten around to installing it until today. I am installing the unit in a car that has the Business CD head unit and a CD-changer, but I am using the in-dash installation kit instead of the trunk kit. I am connecting an 80GB iPod Classic with firmware version 1.1.1.

Prior to installation, I set up the DIP switches in "CD Changer 2" and "Locked" position. After installation, reconnection of the battery, turning on the radio, and connecting my iPod - the radio indicated "NO DISC" in the CD Changer mode position. The iPod appeared to be running on battery. I turned the ignition off and on a few times, disconnected and reconnected the iPod a few times - no change.

Over the course of thirty minutes or so, I tried every DIP switch combination to no avail. In no instance did the iPod appear to be charging. There was one instance (I believe it was with the DIP switches in "CD Changer 2" and "iPod" position) when the radio was aware of something being attached. I don't recall what the initial message was (on the radio LCD), however, after trying to select a CD # the display changed to two asterisks "* *" and the radio seemed to essentially freeze up. I turned off the radio and disconnected the iPod and the DICE unit's vehicle connection for a minute or so and tried it again. However, I never even saw that pattern reappear. Rather, I was never able to get the radio to display anything other than "NO DISC" again - and the iPod itself never gave me any indication that it was attached to anything.

What would you advise as my next steps? What position should these DIP switches be in for this installation?

Kind regards,

JoeBobb


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

joebobb said:


> I bought a Dice Silverline from your company in May of this year, but for various reasons (including the fact that I purchased it in the US while I was in Europe) I have not gotten around to installing it until today. I am installing the unit in a car that has the Business CD head unit and a CD-changer, but I am using the in-dash installation kit instead of the trunk kit. I am connecting an 80GB iPod Classic with firmware version 1.1.1.


Did you remove, or at least disconnect, the OEM CD Changer? You must do this for the DICE to work.

Also, you need to disconnect the battery if you change the DIP switches.

The latest firmware for the 80Gb Classic is 1.1.2, probably worth upgrading.


----------



## galenmd (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello,

I just installed the Silverline Dice module in my 2001 BMW 330. I am using a 3G iPhone. I have disabled all text by flipping switches 3 & 4 down (I have no real need for it as having the ability to use the iPhone's controls is soooo much cooler than having a little text on the dash).

Unfortunately, I have no volume whatsoever. I am able to change songs without difficulty, but no sound comes out at all. I have tried disconnecting the Dice kit and reset my iPhone to no avail. Is there something I am doing wrong?

Any help would be appreciated.

*Nevermind:*I found this thread where people were having the same issue. I pulled the head unit and found that the small white connector was not attached to the back of the radio. Everything works beautifully now.


----------



## SystemR (May 31, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> Are the iPod and BlackBerry the devices you are using as an AUX source?


yes, but i've also tried other devices that have a standard 3.5mm jack.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

SystemR said:


> yes, but i've also tried other devices that have a standard 3.5mm jack.


The AUX source will default on VOL:68, which is optimum for AUX - unless it has been changed. Be sure to verify the volume is turned up on the iPod/BlackBerry as well.


----------



## scm53 (Dec 31, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> Have you executed the CD6/TRACk6 command to program text on the NAV display? Afterwards, press CD1 to exit text selection mode.


Yes. Got "MID:63" on the top line (large text) of the Nav display. Press CD1, and nothing changes. I connect the iPod after cycling the Mode out of CDC, then cycle back to CDC -- nothing happens on the iPod -- never moves out of Pause, so as a consequence, no sound. No track information display on the Nav screen. Press CDC 2, 3, 4 -- no change from the "MID:63" display.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

scm53 said:


> Yes. Got "MID:63" on the top line (large text) of the Nav display. Press CD1, and nothing changes. I connect the iPod after cycling the Mode out of CDC, then cycle back to CDC -- nothing happens on the iPod -- never moves out of Pause, so as a consequence, no sound. No track information display on the Nav screen. Press CDC 2, 3, 4 -- no change from the "MID:63" display.


Seems you're lost as a result of pressing a lot of buttons. While in CD5/TRACK2, what does your VOL show when pressing CD1?

If you would like real-time help, give me a call from your BMW.


----------



## cnterline (Aug 12, 2007)

*2000 X5 ipod question*

Hello,does the new version take care of the problems Ive read about involving the climate control,also what part number would my kit be,production date is 10/99 X5 Sport with CD changer in rear,NAV and cassette thanks Kevin


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

cnterline said:


> Hello,does the new version take care of the problems Ive read about involving the climate control,also what part number would my kit be,production date is 10/99 X5 Sport with CD changer in rear,NAV and cassette thanks Kevin


The climate control issue was over 2 years ago (May 06) and was corrected 1 month after it was discovered - nothing to worry about. Aslo - this was only present on the 3-series models.

This is the kit you need:

*DICE - SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kit for X5 00-06 (Trunk Interface)*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=1631

Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## cnterline (Aug 12, 2007)

dsp or no dsp ??


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

cnterline said:


> dsp or no dsp ??


Do you have a DSP button on your radio?


----------



## cnterline (Aug 12, 2007)

no not on radio but I didnt know if it was in the menu somewhere ,like you had to look for it in a setting


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

cnterline said:


> no not on radio but I didnt know if it was in the menu somewhere ,like you had to look for it in a setting


IF its not on your radio, no need to go further. Only NAV units will have it have DSP as a menu selection.


----------



## cnterline (Aug 12, 2007)

I have NAV,so now Im confused,there are no buttons on radio or any buttons that say DSP if its a menu selection that is in a program to select do I need a different silverline unit ? sorry for all the questions but I dont want get the wrong unit thanks Kevin


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

cnterline said:


> I have NAV,so now Im confused,there are no buttons on radio or any buttons that say DSP if its a menu selection that is in a program to select do I need a different silverline unit ? sorry for all the questions but I dont want get the wrong unit thanks Kevin


Press the MENU button. If there is a DSP submenu, you will have DSP. If DSP is not listed, then you do not require the adapter.


----------



## psyxologos (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi I have a 2005 E46 coupe (330 Ci SE) with the MK4 navigation unit. which product do I need and, is the installation proccess suitable for someone new to DIY? Final question: I live in the UK Do you ship there and at what cost?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

psyxologos said:


> Hi I have a 2005 E46 coupe (330 Ci SE) with the MK4 navigation unit. which product do I need and, is the installation proccess suitable for someone new to DIY? Final question: I live in the UK Do you ship there and at what cost?


Can you tell me if your 3-series is prewired for a CD Stacker so I can recommend the correct kit?


----------



## Ruhnie (Jan 26, 2008)

Potentially dumb question, but I'm not having any luck finding the answer here. Trying to install my DICE in the trunk of my e46 (330i) and I was curious, what do you actually attach the DICE unit itself to? The tutorial on the EAS site is great for the wiring part, but leaves out pics that show the unit itself installed. Where do I put it? Thanks.


----------



## psyxologos (Sep 28, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> Can you tell me if your 3-series is prewired for a CD Stacker so I can recommend the correct kit?


You mean CD changer in the boot? Yes, I was told by the BMW dealership that it is pre-wired.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Ruhnie said:


> Potentially dumb question, but I'm not having any luck finding the answer here. Trying to install my DICE in the trunk of my e46 (330i) and I was curious, what do you actually attach the DICE unit itself to? The tutorial on the EAS site is great for the wiring part, but leaves out pics that show the unit itself installed. Where do I put it? Thanks.


It depends on where the iPod ends up - if in the glovebox, the module will be positioned behind the glovebox.


----------



## Ruhnie (Jan 26, 2008)

Ruhnie said:


> Potentially dumb question, but I'm not having any luck finding the answer here. Trying to install my DICE in the trunk of my e46 (330i) and I was curious, what do you actually attach the DICE unit itself to? The tutorial on the EAS site is great for the wiring part, but leaves out pics that show the unit itself installed. Where do I put it? Thanks.


Also I am a bit confused about the wiring in my trunk. There are two wiring harnesses around the amp, the one that was up against the inside of the car and behind the amp doesn't have the right connectors, but some kind of single or coax looking connector that has a purple plug and a 9 or 12 pin connector that's blue. The other harness actually hangs down underneath the amp, and it contains the 3 and 9 pin connectors that I think I need. I also have a small metal box on top of the amp assembly that I don't see in any of the tutorials. Do I possibly have this DSP thing that I see mentioned? How do I tell?


----------



## Ruhnie (Jan 26, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> It depends on where the iPod ends up - if in the glovebox, the module will be positioned behind the glovebox.


Thanks Tom for the reply. I've got the trunk unit, so it will reside there, and I'll be running the iPod cable up through the cabin to the front seat area somewhere. I'll probably put my iPod in the tray or armrest. However, the thing I'm unsure of is how to fasten/attach the actual Dice unit itself in the trunk. I see it has a hole on either side that could be used for screws, but I didn't find a matching spot around the amp. Sorry if I'm missing something obvious, thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Ruhnie said:


> Also I am a bit confused about the wiring in my trunk. There are two wiring harnesses around the amp, the one that was up against the inside of the car and behind the amp doesn't have the right connectors, but some kind of single or coax looking connector that has a purple plug and a 9 or 12 pin connector that's blue. The other harness actually hangs down underneath the amp, and it contains the 3 and 9 pin connectors that I think I need. I also have a small metal box on top of the amp assembly that I don't see in any of the tutorials. Do I possibly have this DSP thing that I see mentioned? How do I tell?


Those are your telephone connections, the CD Changer connections are likely wrapped up and tucked behind the amp.










The e46 was never offered with DSP.


----------



## bretta (Apr 22, 2003)

*Dice interferes with Navigation*

So 6 months after installing a Dice in my wife's 02 M3CiC, we finally tried it out on a trip. About 3 hours into the trip, we lost the Navigation.

Attempting to select any NAV function left you with about 3 seconds of that function before the screen reverted to black, with "speed dialing" and the song title.

The only way to get the NAV to work was to go from CDC to FM or AM.

Anyone seen this before?

Thanks

Brett


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

'Speed Dialing' indicates that the DICE text display mode is set incorrectly, you should select CD6 and then track 6, then reselect CD1 to set the text mode for Nav. In that mode you should be able to select the Nav by using the 'Menu' key and selecting 'GPS Navigation'.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

RichardP said:


> 'Speed Dialing' indicates that the DICE text display mode is set incorrectly, you should select CD6 and then track 6, then reselect CD1 to set the text mode for Nav. In that mode you should be able to select the Nav by using the 'Menu' key and selecting 'GPS Navigation'.


This will not correct the situation, we have the DICE questions covered - thanks.



bretta said:


> So 6 months after installing a Dice in my wife's 02 M3CiC, we finally tried it out on a trip. About 3 hours into the trip, we lost the Navigation.
> 
> Attempting to select any NAV function left you with about 3 seconds of that function before the screen reverted to black, with "speed dialing" and the song title.
> 
> ...


Perform the following steps to rid of the SPEED DIALING message:

1. First verify you are in the correct text mode by pressing CD6/TRACK6, then pressing CD1 to exit that mode. 
2. Press MENU>GPS NAVIGATION>MAPS while playing a song on your iPod.

Use the screen toggle button (looks like 2 squares in the top left hand corner) to toggle between screens.


----------



## Ruhnie (Jan 26, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> Those are your telephone connections, the CD Changer connections are likely wrapped up and tucked behind the amp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again for the help Tom. Got it installed and working. I'm an idiot, I didn't realize at first that the long cable that I would need to run to the cabin was actually going to the Dice unit itself, but thought it was for the iPod. Now that I realize I will have to find a place for both of them in the front seat, I can figure out where to put them. I have actually used the empty shelves in the trunk where the CD changer would go to hold them, using some serious velcro. Not sure I even care about having the iPod up in the car, this works for me so far. Great product!


----------



## matt2468 (Oct 30, 2008)

Tom - I have the silverline in an 05 330CI with a business CD. My problem is that after switching to aux mode and cycling the ignition a couple of times the MID goes blank and there is no text until you reset the DICE.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

matt2468 said:


> Tom - I have the silverline in an 05 330CI with a business CD. My problem is that after switching to aux mode and cycling the ignition a couple of times the MID goes blank and there is no text until you reset the DICE.


Are all DIP switches in the UP position on your DICE module?


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

*Do the newer iPods charge with the Dice Silverline?*

Hi Tom,
Apple unveiled the latest iPods on September 6th. About a month or so later I think I saw a note from you saying that these newer 6th-generation iPods, including the iPhone, charge from USB and therefore the Silverline didn't handle charging - but that a new "cable" was available.

My question:
*- Will today's Dice Silverline 1624 charge 6th generation iPods & iPhones yet?*


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

*Tentative instructions for installing Radio Dice Silverline (1624) on E39*

I haven't yet installed my new Dice Silverline 1624, mainly because *the Dice Silverline comes without any usable installation instructions!*

Shockingly, the manual that came with my Dice only covers the trunk-mount method; not the radio-mount method! How can that be? The cables are only a foot and a half long, so, the cables are likely correct. When I go to the DICE support site, I can only find the same manual (which covers only the trunk mount). How can this be? Am I stuck in the twilight zone? I'm in shock and disbelief.

Plus, I'm not sure if the latest Dice cables I have will charge the latest 6th-generation iPods (see this post); the manual doesn't say, but, it doesn't say ANYTHING about the radio-mount installation either (shockingly), so, it obviously can't be trusted for anything useful. Luckily, there's this article on Bimmerfest (but it covers a different radio configuration than mine so I'm not quite sure what to do).

As far as I can tell, shockingly (I absolutely must be wrong), there is no installation manual for my vehicle!

*WHERE IS THE DICE INSTALLATION MANUAL *_(radio mount, non DSP, non Nav, non Sirius, no CD changer, Business CD, 2002, 525i)?_

If nobody can point me to a decent DICE radio-mount installation manual for my vehicle, then I'll have to write one myself.

Here are the steps I THINK we need to perform to install on a non-dsp, non-nav, non cd changer, non-sirius, business CD, BMW 2002 E39....
* Buy or assemble the following parts
- 1/8" mini-stereo-jack AUX extension cable (does not come with the DICE but you can get it from Radio Shack according to this post). It can be male-to-male, male-to-two-RCA-male, or male-to-female as desired but you want to get it now before you install the DICE
- Number 10 Torx wrench (for the one radio set screw under the volume control knob)
- 2.5mm allen head hex wrench (or is it a #10 Torx?) for the two screws mounting the Business CD
- 10mm box wrench (for the battery cable nuts)
- iPod with songs organized by playlists (very important to organize the songs by playlists)
* Optional: Install SharePod Windows freeware on your iPod to free yourself from the tyranny of iTunes (SharePod allows you to drag and drop songs to or from any pc to or from any iPod and then to edit the playlists and ID3 tags and add or delete songs without ever using iTunes)
* Read the instructions & watch the videos listed in this posting earlier in this thread
* Register your Dice at htp://www.diceelectronics.com/register & check your iPod firmware http://support.diceelectronics.com 
* Record radio preset frequencies (otherwise they'll be lost) 
* Obtain the radio code (if needed, but HOW?) BEFORE disconnecting the radio!
* Cover the gear-shift knob with a towel to protect it (optional)
* Remove battery cables, negative first
* Touch battery cable terminals together (away from battery) for five seconds (a small spark is normal as this is stored power draining from the system)
* Pull off the radio volume control knob
* Twist the #10 Torx stop bolt by 90 degrees counter clockwise (some writeups say it's a 2.5mm allen head hex bolt) ???
* Pull off the faceplate that has all the LEDs (they call it the M.I.D.).
* Remove the two 2.5mm? allen-head? screws holding the radio in
* Remove the radio antenna ??? 
* Remove the radio ground strap ??? 
* Remove the radio ??? 
* Car Switch: Leave the two Car Switch DIP tabs up (i.e., off, the default for late model BMW Business CD radio systems)
* iPod Switch: Leave the two iPod Switch DIP tabs up (i.e., off, in the "locked" position, which is the default for when MID text display is supported)
* Connect the dice to the harness??? How? This is a key step and there's NOTHING about this in the manual that came with it!
* Connect the aux wire to the DICE
* Connect the ipod wire to the DICE
* Clean out the glove box & shine a flashlight toward the radio
* Locate the glovebox entry hole by the bright beam of light
* Route the wires to the glovebox BEHIND the glovebox support arm (so the wires don't get pinched when the glovebox opens)
* Set the DICE left hand Dip switches one up and one down
* Set the DICE right hand switches both up.
* Connect the 12-pin molex connector to the DICE and to the radio
* Connect the male 1/8-inch aux stereo cable to the AUX of the DICE unit leaving the female unconnected
* Connect the 8-pin DIN dock cable to the DICE and leave the iPod end unconnected
* "Hide" the DICE unit with the DIP switches facing the driver so that it sits just below the M.I.D. (so that you can more easily access the DIP switches in the future)
* Reconnect the radio ground strap
* Reconnect the radio antenna
* Reconnect the M.I.D.
* Replace the volume control knob
* Touch the battery cables together (just in case)
* Reconnect battery cables onto battery, positive first, negative last.
* Reboot iPod by pressing on MENU and CENTER buttons for five seconds and then reconnecting to the DICE cable after the reboot process is completed.
* Connect your iPod to the dice cable
* Configure your iPod settings ???
- Set the iPod to "Shuffle" so that RND works on the DICE
- Connect the iPod to your DICE iPod Interface 
* Turn on your radio and select the CD mode (the iPod may cycle through a set of screens while it initializes in the DICE Mode)
* Wait for approx. 10 seconds before making any selection or changes!


----------



## wdgiles (Jul 9, 2007)

bluebee said:


> Hi Tom,
> Apple unveiled the latest iPods on September 6th. About a month or so later I think I saw a note from you saying that these newer 6th-generation iPods, including the iPhone, charge from USB and therefore the Silverline didn't handle charging - but that a new "cable" was available.
> 
> My question:
> *- Will today's Dice Silverline 1624 charge 6th generation iPods & iPhones yet?*


My question as well, I searched the site and didn't see anything listed indicating it's a new or different cable. *Also, how thick is the connector that attaches to the iPhone*? With some cases, the connector needs to be very thin to work while the cover is in place. Apple's cable is only about 1/8" thick.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bluebee said:


> Hi Tom,
> Apple unveiled the latest iPods on September 6th. About a month or so later I think I saw a note from you saying that these newer 6th-generation iPods, including the iPhone, charge from USB and therefore the Silverline didn't handle charging - but that a new "cable" was available.
> 
> My question:
> *- Will today's Dice Silverline 1624 charge 6th generation iPods & iPhones yet?*


Not yet, the new cables are finishing production and will be released by the end of the month.



bluebee said:


> As far as I can tell, shockingly (I absolutely must be wrong), there is no installation manual for my vehicle!


Email me directly and I will provide a copy of the instructions.


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

*We need to write up E39 radio-mount instructions ourselves*



> If nobody can point me to a decent DICE radio-mount installation manual for my vehicle configuration, then I'll have to write one myself.


I spoke with Tom earlier today, by phone, who kindly informed me that he'd send me what he has (X5 radio-mount instructions) but that the specific instructions for my vehicle configuration simply do not exist yet.

Since BMW 525i instructions don't exist for my vehicle configuration, it's important that we write them up so Tom can send them to future Bimmerers.

So help me out here if you find anything amiss in my steps previously written or if you know of other references on the Internet that I haven't referred to yet (see here and here and where?).

(BTW, Tom has a very pleasant Customer Service attitude just like everyone said he would - and I appreciate that.)


----------



## mnobody (Jun 7, 2006)

*Funny sci-fi sounds*

I have dice with dsp adapter in my e38, just dice in my e39. Whatever model was current a year ago when I purchased these. Both connected in lieu of cd changer.

Been great, until recently. Am now getting a whistling sound in the e38 which I first noticed as a "previously unnoticed track" in the song I was listening to...until I paused the ipod and the whistling sound continued. Oh, not part of the song afterall. Sound is like on an old cheesy sci-fi show, or like an AM-radio tuned in between stations. Turned stereo off and back on a couple of times, went away, but then it came back. Doesn't seem to be an issue when listening to the radio.

Any thoughts? Is this a possible failure mode of this module (or begining of failing)? Should I swap the e38/9 dice modules to see if it helps (not trivial given I installed them in the center consoles, but could do it -- no way to trouble shoot the DSP adapter however). I'd buy a replacement if I thought it was the problem...after all, maybe I fried it when I gave someone a jump start about a week ago...but...it could be hard to troubleshoot and isolate.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mnobody said:


> I have dice with dsp adapter in my e38, just dice in my e39. Whatever model was current a year ago when I purchased these. Both connected in lieu of cd changer.
> 
> Been great, until recently. Am now getting a whistling sound in the e38 which I first noticed as a "previously unnoticed track" in the song I was listening to...until I paused the ipod and the whistling sound continued. Oh, not part of the song afterall. Sound is like on an old cheesy sci-fi show, or like an AM-radio tuned in between stations. Turned stereo off and back on a couple of times, went away, but then it came back. Doesn't seem to be an issue when listening to the radio.
> 
> Any thoughts? Is this a possible failure mode of this module (or begining of failing)? Should I swap the e38/9 dice modules to see if it helps (not trivial given I installed them in the center consoles, but could do it -- no way to trouble shoot the DSP adapter however). I'd buy a replacement if I thought it was the problem...after all, maybe I fried it when I gave someone a jump start about a week ago...but...it could be hard to troubleshoot and isolate.


I would first inspect the ground used for the DSP adapter, then try swapping modules.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

USB Charging support has been announced for the following iPod models:

iPod Classic 80/160/120 GB
iPod 4th Generation nano
iPod Touch 2nd Generation
iPhone 3G

Please see this thread for more details: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3694658#post3694658


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> USB Charging support has been announced ...
> iPod Touch 2nd Generation


I picked up the latest radio-mount DICE from Tom and bought the latest iPod Touch from Costco and can't wait to get started on my Blue B E39.

Since no instructions for my configuration are known to exist, it will be helpful if folks pitch in so that the instructions exist after we're done.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bluebee said:


> I picked up the latest radio-mount DICE from Tom and bought the latest iPod Touch from Costco and can't wait to get started on my Blue B E39.
> 
> Since no instructions for my configuration are known to exist, it will be helpful if folks pitch in so that the instructions exist after we're done.


The radio instructions are the same as the X5, this link will show how to remove the radio:

http://www.x5world.com/articles/x5/...iness-cd-console-bin-including-bluetooth.html

We did speak about this over the phone.


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

*Dire warnings about leaving the dice behind the radio*



tom @ eas said:


> The radio instructions are the same as the X5, this link will show how to remove the radio:


Hi Tom,
Yup. That will work for the radio part. Of course, I'm going to the glove box and that X5 instruction goes to the center console but that half of the job shouldn't be too bad (I hope). I can't wait to get going on this (have lots of commitments today).

You have to realize I've never done this so it's reassuring to know you're here to help!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bluebee said:


> Hi Tom,
> Yup. That will work for the radio part. Of course, I'm going to the glove box and that X5 instruction goes to the center console but that half of the job shouldn't be too bad (I hope). I can't wait to get going on this (have lots of commitments today).
> 
> You have to realize I've never done this so it's reassuring to know you're here to help!


It's a straight shot to the glovebox from the back of the radio. Shining a flashlight behind will show a path your dock cable can take.


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

*DIY BMW E39 radio mount (business CD, non DSP, non Nav, non changer, no tapedeck)*



tom said:


> The radio instructions are the same as the X5


*My DIY to install the latest DICE Silverline kit*_
(2002, BMW, 525i, radio mount, Business CD, no DSP, no Nav, no CD changer, no tapedeck, no Sirius stellite radio, no bluetooth phone)_
Time: It took me half a day but it should take you (with these instructions) and hour or two at most.
iPod: You can identify your iPod at this web site.

Note the instructions that came with the unit are for trunk mounts, and most on the net are also trunk mounts.
Even those DIYs on the net for radio mount have very different connectors so, that's why this DIY was needed.
As a start, you can follow Tom's suggested X5 instructions for the radio part of the DIY but the connectors were different than mine.
As far as I can find, no exact instructions yet posted on the net have the same configuration as my Blue B, but many were close.
Unfortunately, I had to guess which connectors to leave and which to swap out but I must've guess right 'cuz it worked!
_Note: These steps have been cleaned up by removing the multiple dead ends, wrong turns, & u-turns I actually made._

*Preparation:*
- Order the latest radio mount DICE integration kit from Tom (see Tom's note about USB charging).
- This kit handles both the old (12v) and the new (5v, 500ma, USB) iPods (released in September 2008).
- Optionally buy a 1/8" 18-inch length mini-stereo-jack AUX extension cable (some suggested Radio Shack).
- Read as many instructions as you can & watch the many videos listed in this posting .
- None (except this one) pertain exactly to my configuration so consider yourself lucky if you found this.
- Clean out the glove box (some instructions recommend removing the glovebox door, but I left it in place).
- Some DIYs recommend recording radio-theft codes (if any), but I don't know what mine is (if it even exists).
- Some DIYs recommend saving radio-preset-button frequencies (I didn't bother; luckily my presets were preserved).

*Tools:*
- Despite what other instructions say, I didn't need philips or torx screwdrivers.
- I only needed a 1.5 mm allen wrench & a 2 mm allen wrench & a 10 mm box wrench.
- You'll probably want a flashlight also (to find locations for routing wires).

*Disconnect the battery:*
- Open the trunk (you may wish to leave it open after disconnecting battery cables).
- With a 10 mm box or socket wrench, remove both battery cables, negative first.
- Most instructions say "touch them together" but mine didn't reach each other.
- Touch the positive cable to a ground strap for five seconds (a quick spark would be normal).

*Remove the MID unit:*
- Cover the gear-shift knob with a soft towel to protect it and the equipment you're removing.
- With your fingers, pull the Multi-Information Display (MID) knob straight out & off.
- With a flashlight, locate the allen-head set screw at the 6 o'clock position just below serrated post.
- Insert a 1.5 mm Allen hex-head wrench & twist 90 degrees counterclockwise to retract the MID lock pin.
- With your hands, using light force, pull the MID unit straight out away from the dashboard.
- Disconnect the MID data-input cable (press the fancy Molex-connector lever & flip it's handle 90 degrees).
- Place the MID unit in a safe place (e.g., on a towel strategically placed across the back seat).

*Remove the Business CD & radio combination unit:*
- Twist the two 2 mm allen head clamp-adjust screws under the Business CD just until they spin freely.
- With your hands, using light force, pull the Business CD straight out away from the dash.
- Unclip the small black radio aerial connector by depressing the raised ridge with your fingers and pulling straight out.
- Unclip the very large radio-cable harness by depressing a small tab inside the black lever then opening the lever upwards.
- Pull the radio-cable harness connector straight out, away from the Business CD unit.
- Place the radio in a safe place (e.g., on a towel placed across the back seat).

*Configure the DICE unit:*
- On the DICE control box, locate the "Car switch" dual-inline-package (DIP) switches (two tiny white levers).
- Set both to the "off" position (toward the colored DICE Electronics logo, away from the black-and-white labeling).
- On the DICE, locate the "IPod switch" dual-inline-package (DIP) switches (two tiny white levers).
- Set both to the "off" position (toward the colored DICE Electronics logo, away from the black-and-white labeling).
_Note: The definition of these settings was the only place where the installation manual shipped with the DICE was actually useful._
... <begin musing=""> ... 
_At this point the referenced X5 DICE installation instructions both become a lifesaver & become less useful.
They're less useful because the physical parts are different (e.g., there is no need to remove a climate control unit).
But, they're a lifesaver because they show the critical stop of swapping out the black bluetooth molex connector!
...
BTW, the otherwise excellent Gunsmoke instructions are too old (and, again, the wiring is too different from mine.)
Likewise with "InCarIpod" instructions (less old, less different, but different connectors and procedures nonetheless)
It's the same with the "BMW installation instructions supplement", which, like most, only covers the trunk-mount method.
... 
*Even after all the research, I was basically on my own at this major point as to the choice of wiring connectors.*
- Given there were at least two approaches, I didn't know which to take.
- The one approach would be to simply splice the DICE cable into the radio harness, without swapping any of the original connectors.
- The other approach would be to swap some or all of the likely molex sub assemblies, and then splice the DICE cable into the radio harness.
- I opted to swap only the one black molex "bluetooth" connector from the old harness connector to the new DICE harness connector.
...
*You just have to guess what connects to what based on your intuition.*
- I guessed. It worked. I wrote up the guesswork below. The fact that the iPod works fine, indicates I guessed right.
- Be advised, I had to try multiple things, most of which didn't work, and twice and to take it all back apart & redo.
- Below are only the direct-route idealized instructions (i.e., as if I had been a genius and had done it right the first time)._ 
... <end musing=""> ...

*Route wires from the glovebox to the radio:*
- Wedge a flashlight in the glovebox pointing to port, toward the radio mounting.
- Look through the large rectangular opening where the radio was to see the light from the flashlight behind various & sundry items.
- Basically that flashlight shines along the very convoluted path you're going to route the iPod & Aux wires through.
- Pick up the blue end of the DICE IPod connection cable (do not hook it to the DICE controller just yet).
- The direction to thread that blue end is important; start at the glovebox working toward the radio (not the other way around).
- Begin right behind the glovebox support arm and thread the blue end of the DICE cable into the radio compartment.
- It turned out to be easiest for me to angle the DICE cable blue end to port a bit and then to the stern (my little hands help).
- Finally route the blue end of the iPod docking cable through the larger top radio hole grabbing the blue end with your other hand.
- Leave the blue 8-pin DIN DICE iPod round connector dangling out the radio hole for the time being.
- If you're routing an AUX cable, follow the same path and directions as for the iPod cable (I didn't 'cuz it's inconvenient to switch anyway).
- You're supposed to secure connections with cable ties but I didn't 'cuz it took three tries alone to get this right & I didn't know when if was done).

*Swap out just one of the multiple Molex connectors:*
- At this point, if you already know what do do, it's very simple (it took me multiple guesses and tries but why explain that here).
- Don't even bother with the printed instructions that came with the DICE unit as they don't even resemble your harness connectors.
- First, you must realize the DICE cabling is an "almost" duplicate of the male:female radio-cable harness connector.
- Comparing them, side by side, notice there is an additional black Molex connector in the original radio-cable harness connector.
- Later, I found out from Tom this is the "bluetooth" connector and the X5 instructions Tom referred me to clearly say to swap it out.
- Remove just that one black bluetooth Molex connector from the original to swap it into the DICE harness connector.
- That's it! This was the most complex step for me (should I do it or not was my dilemma). I'll make it easy for you. Swap it out!

*Splice into the main radio-harness wiring:*
- At this point, as they say, the rest is simple and intuitive (so, who needs instructions!).
- First, plug in your now-modified large squarish DICE radio-cable harness connector to the back of the radio.
- Plug the other (almost empty) end of the DICE radio-cable harness connector to the original radio-cable harness connector.
- Be very careful not to allow the individual thin blade pin connectors to push back out (as they did on me a couple of times).
- Snap all Molex connector saddle straps down (these Germans sure know how to make a tight connection).

*Finish the DICE wiring:*
- Now that the radio harness is spliced, it's time to hook up the other two cables to the DICE controller unit.
- Route all wires through the larger (top) radio hole (not the smaller bottom MID hole).
- Connect the blue DIN 8-pin round DICE "IPod docking cable" connector to the DICE "IPod" port.
- Connect the black Molex 12-pin rectangular DICE "vehicle specific connector" to the DICE "Vehicle" port.
- Place the now-wired DICE control unit below the MID, lying flat, shiny logo up, below the waterline of the MID opening.
- Juggle the now-large newly-spliced radio harness cabling & huge molex connectors so as to be out of the way of the radio.
- If necessary, cut the tie wrap around the loops of the DICE cable in order to juggle the wiring to fit the radio.
_(I'm not sure what that DICE tie wrap was originally there for but I needed the jiggle room so I had to cut it off.)_

*Finish the radio wiring & reassembly:*
- Connect the radio antenna onto the back of the combination Business CD & radio unit.
- Now is a good time to dangle the MID connector out the lower MID hole so you have it handy for later (lesson learned).
- Push the radio unit back into the dashboard taking care not to pinch the DICE splice harness connectors.
- Twist the two 2 mm allen bolt lock screws under the Business CD until they are both tight.

*Finish the MID wiring & reassembly:*
- Check that the 1.5 mm Allen hex-head lock pin is still retracted before placing the MID unit back in the dash (lesson learned).
- Connect the previously dangled MID connector to the back of the MID unit & snap down the lock bar.
- Push the MID unit back into the dashboard taking care to slide above the DICE unit stored below the MID.
- Insert a 1.5 mm Allen hex-head wrench & twist 90 degrees clockwise to push out the lock pin (which works like a laptop cablelock does).
- Replace the volume control knob on the MID unit.

*Reconnecting the battery:*
- If necessary, use the BMW key to manually open the trunk compartment ('cuz it didn't open electrically for me).
- Instructions say touch the battery cables together (but mine didn't fit so short the positive to the battery strap instead).
- With a 10mm socket or box wrench, reconnect the battery cables, positive first.
- Sit inside the cockpit for a few minutes admiring your work and doing a nose/eye/ear smoke test of the connections.
*
Connecting the iPod:*
- Most instructions say to reboot the iPod by pressing on MENU & CENTER buttons or MENU & SELECT for five seconds.
- Of course, that won't work for the iPod touch that I had, so I borrowed an iPod nano just to be sure.
- For the iPod touch, you might try Settings > General > Reset > Reset All Settings (is a reset really needed?).
- Before connecting the iPod to the DICE, some instructions say to set the iPod to "Shuffle" so that random (RND) works on the DICE.
- Open the glovebox and connect the flat thin DICE iPod connector to the iPod (this is the fun'nest step of all ... no poof... no smoke ... no smell.)
- Whew! Breathe easily. You guessed right. Or at least you didn't guess very wrongly. You hope.

*Using the iPod:*
- Unfortunately, you can not operate the iPod from the iPod itself; all operation will be thru the BMW radio & steering wheel controls.
- Be patient, instructions say the iPod may cycle through a set of screens while it initializes in the DICE mode (I went inside for some tea).
- So just wait at least 10 seconds to a minute or more before making any selection or changes (it was ready for me when I came back).
- Bear in mind the iPod will not charge unless the key is turned to at least the accessory (Acc) position (lesson learned).
- Turn on your radio and press "Mode" to select the CD mode.
- To step through songs, press the radio ">" or "<" buttons.
- Or press the steering wheel "<" or ">" buttons to scroll through songs.
- Even though you do not have a CD changer, the DICE acts as a CD changer so you'll see new (to you) words on your radio (e.g., "CD 1-01").
- One by one, select CD 1-01, CD 1-02, CD 2-01, etc. to see how each button changes the DICE operation.
- Watch the instrument cluster display go from "PLAYLIST: IP" to "ARTIST: ALL" to "ALBUM: ALL A" to "SEL: IPOD" to "SOFTWARE VER", etc.
- Notice the MP3 ID3 tags display in the instrument cluster (either ID3v1 or ID3v2, I'm not sure because all my songs have both tags).

*Recommendations for setting up the iPod:*
- Check your iPod firmware http://support.diceelectronics.com & compare against the manual supplied by DICE.
- The manual I had didn't seem to have the latest-generation I had so you really need to play it by ear (Tom says they all work now).
- Most people don't realize iTunes software (currently at subversion 8.0.1.11) is only required to initially set up your iPod.
- Personally, I recommend Windows users consider deleting iTunes immediately after initializing a new iPod (reasons too numerous & OT to list).
- I also recommend Windows SharePod freeware to manage your songs (for all iPods except the iPhone & iPod touch which don't act as disks).
- With SharePod, you simply slide any desired song on or off your iPod from or to any Windows PC without any hassle or fuss.
- I also recommend you strive to MP3 ID3 tag all your songs (both ID3v1 & ID3v2) for consistency (plenty of free software exists for that).
- This way, your instrument cluster display will be more meaningful to you because the meta data is what is displayed (not the file name of the song).

*Registering your DICE unit:*
- You're supposed to register your Dice at htp://www.diceelectronics.com/register (I'm not sure what that buys you though).
- You're supposed to post your experiences here on Bimmerfest (that doesn't help you as much as it helps the next installer).

_Note: I have hundreds of photographs of the entire process which I hope to find time to annotate and post separately to create a bona-fide DIY complete with pictures and annotations. Until then, this photo below is my attempt at a poetic closing.








_</end></begin>


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

*What is the question mark doing on my display?*

I've been using the DICE now with a late-model 2nd-generation iPod touch for about a week. 
1. The sound is FANTASTIC! (and that's what counts!)
2. But wierd things happen (lots'a wierd things happen).

For one, every once in a while, *the second character of the display goes bonkers and displays a question mark (?)*. After hitting a random set of buttons and turning things on and off randomly, the question mark goes away for a day or two, only to return hours or days later.

*Does anyone know why this question mark & how to reliably fix it?*
(It only shows up when the DICE iPod touch connection is playing.)


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bluebee said:


> I've been using the DICE now with a late-model 2nd-generation iPod touch for about a week.
> 1. The sound is FANTASTIC! (and that's what counts!)
> 2. But wierd things happen (lots'a wierd things happen).
> 
> ...


Are you leaving the iPod in the vehicle overnight?


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Tom,
Thanks for the quick reply.

Yes, of course, generally I leave the new 2nd-generation iPod touch 16GB attached to the glovebox in my blue b. I bought the iPod touch only to connect to the DICE Silverline unit for the car (and to have Internet access if I should need it on the road) so it will stay in the car at all times.

Sometimes I leave the iPod connected to the DICE; sometimes I don't (it really depends on how much trouble it's giving me at the time).

What is your recommendation? Must I disconnect the iPod touch from the DICE every single night?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bluebee said:


> Hi Tom,
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Yes, of course, generally I leave the new 2nd-generation iPod touch 16GB attached to the glovebox in my blue b. I bought the iPod touch only to connect to the DICE Silverline unit for the car (and to have Internet access if I should need it on the road) so it will stay in the car at all times.
> ...


The iPod is likely going into sleep mode from inactivity. It will either need to be powered up *before* connecting to the docking cable, or use calendar reminders to "ping" the iPod from entering this mode.


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

*The DICE question mark comes and goes seemingly randomly*



tom @ eas said:


> The iPod is likely going into sleep mode from inactivity.


Hi Tom,
This morning I turned the radio on and the iPod didn't play (presumably due to sleep mode overnight) so I opened the glove box and simply fiddled with the iPod touch and it started playing. So, I understand the sleep thing now (I can work on the calendar workaround later).

I really don't see how this is related to the inserted question mark. Seems to me, since the display NEVER showed an inserted question mark before, and since it only shows the inserted question mark when the DICE is involved, that the problem is in the DICE software.

It's not a horrible problem; but it's a problem you should be aware of (or am I the first person to report the second-character inserted question mark?).

If I'm the first to report this 2nd-character question mark, then it seems to me to be a problem with how the DICE Silverline firmware handles the latest generation of iPod touches. I have a few older iPods to test against, but it won't be easy as the DICE question mark appears to come and go seemingly randomly.

Two important notes:
1. The sound from the DICE Silverline is FANTASTIC! (and I repeat, that's what counts most!)
2. The question mark seems to be inserted; that is, it doesn't seem to replace any characters (see photo below taken when it happened)


----------



## DaveWolpert (Nov 15, 2005)

*Headunit No Longer Recognizes iPod*

My DICE unit has been working fine for months, until now. When I started my car (E46) today, the Business headunit switched to FM mode (it had been on the AUX input when I last turned it off). I tried to select AUX, but there is no longer an option for that--pressing MODE simply toggles between the radio and CD.

I turned my car off, I reset the iPod, I disconnected and re-connected the iPod...nothing. The iPod by itself works fine, as does the radio/CD. It just won't recognize the AUX input.

Any suggestions? I don't have the tools (or guts) to disconnect the battery.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

DaveWolpert said:


> My DICE unit has been working fine for months, until now. When I started my car (E46) today, the Business headunit switched to FM mode (it had been on the AUX input when I last turned it off). I tried to select AUX, but there is no longer an option for that--pressing MODE simply toggles between the radio and CD.
> 
> I turned my car off, I reset the iPod, I disconnected and re-connected the iPod...nothing. The iPod by itself works fine, as does the radio/CD. It just won't recognize the AUX input.
> 
> Any suggestions? I don't have the tools (or guts) to disconnect the battery.


Your trunk toolkit has the proper open-end wrenches for battery cable removal. Perform the following steps:

1. Disconnect iPod from cable
2. Remove battery cables, negative first
3. Touch battery cable terminals together (away from battery) for +5 seconds, a small spark is normal as this is stored power draining from the system.
4. Allow cables to remain disconnected for about 5-7 minutes
5. Reconnect battery cables onto battery, negative last.
6. Reboot iPod by pressing on MENU and CENTER buttons for +5 seconds and then reconnecting to the DICE cable after the reboot process is completed.

Let me know if these steps correct the problem.


----------



## DaveWolpert (Nov 15, 2005)

That worked, Tom--thanks! And I only kept the battery cables disconnected for 30 seconds or so.


----------



## jhowe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*DICE SILVERLINE weird "electronic clicking" noise.*

2000 323i e46

had my DICE SILVERLINE installed since october. i did the install myself from the connector in the trunk and ran cable up through center console and drilled hole in sunglasses compartment for ipod to be attached there. i am having barely any "engine noise" but i do get a weird "electronic clicking" i suppose you would call it. i can hear it at all times when quiet parts are in songs or in between tracks.

other than the noise, it sounds great.

the noise is there with engine not running or running, ipod connected or not connected.

here is a video with sound to hear the noise... engine not running and ipod not connected.

for some reason it won't embed the video so here is a link...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jhowe1 said:


> 2000 323i e46
> 
> had my DICE SILVERLINE installed since october. i did the install myself from the connector in the trunk and ran cable up through center console and drilled hole in sunglasses compartment for ipod to be attached there. i am having barely any "engine noise" but i do get a weird "electronic clicking" i suppose you would call it. i can hear it at all times when quiet parts are in songs or in between tracks.
> 
> ...


Is there an iPod connected during the video? Otherwise, making the move to a radio harness would likely fix the issue.


----------



## jhowe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

no ipod was connected. but it doesn't matter if it was or not, same noise happens.

do you suggest the radio harness then?


----------



## jhowe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

is this what i will need? and also should i get a shorter dice cable rather than the one that is used for trunk installation?

http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=25&products_id=664

thanks for your help tom!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jhowe1 said:


> is this what i will need? and also should i get a shorter dice cable rather than the one that is used for trunk installation?
> 
> http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=25&products_id=664
> 
> thanks for your help tom!


Correct, the shorter cable length should minimize any EFI - especially in those BMWs that are extra sensitive.


----------



## Denso (Dec 22, 2008)

*Dice Z4 Problems*

Hi Tom,

I have just had a dice silverline kit fitted to my 2008 model BMW Z4 Coupe, the car has Sat Nav, Bluetooth, no DSP and no sat radio.
The problems that i have had since install are as follows,

1. Phone no longer works in car through factory fit system. 
2. Speed dial is displayed on display.
3. Sat nav screen will only stay on for a few seconds.
4. Air bag warning light came on and would not go off.
5. Track name or artist only give first few letters and does not cycle through full name.

Can you offer some guidance on these issues and is there an installation guide available for the Z4 as the manual supplied is pretty lame in detail for installation or issues to avoid.

I am using an ipod touch with the latest firmware installed and it is the cd changer kit that was installed.

Looking forward to your help on this :thumbup:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Denso said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I have just had a dice silverline kit fitted to my 2008 model BMW Z4 Coupe, the car has Sat Nav, Bluetooth, no DSP and no sat radio.
> The problems that i have had since install are as follows,
> ...


Are you using a radio or trunk interface system?


----------



## Denso (Dec 22, 2008)

*Z4 Problems*

Hi Tom,

Its the trunk interface system.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Denso said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Its the trunk interface system.


The trunk interface kit shouldn't change anything in the system - are the DIP switches all still in the UP UP UP UP positions?


----------



## Denso (Dec 22, 2008)

*Z4 problems*

Yes they are all in up position. The dice unit has been located next to the battery in the recess area.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Denso said:


> Yes they are all in up position. The dice unit has been located next to the battery in the recess area.


When pressing CD5, do you see the SEL:IPOD or SEL:AUX option?


----------



## Denso (Dec 22, 2008)

*Z4 Problems*

Hi Tom,

My BMW dealer has disconnected the ipod kit so i am unsure what it was showing when cd 5 was selected  The Dice kit has been disconnected to allow all of the other issues to be monitored to see if they appear again. The car is booked back in to the dealer on the 29th of December to try the dice ipod kit installation process again, do you have any tips or suggestions for them at the re-install ?

Thanks for your help so far


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Denso said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> My BMW dealer has disconnected the ipod kit so i am unsure what it was showing when cd 5 was selected  The Dice kit has been disconnected to allow all of the other issues to be monitored to see if they appear again. The car is booked back in to the dealer on the 29th of December to try the dice ipod kit installation process again, do you have any tips or suggestions for them at the re-install ?
> 
> Thanks for your help so far


There may be a possibility you are in AUX mode. Pressing CD5/TRACK1 will put you back into iPod mode.


----------



## Mongoos150 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi Tom,
I emailed you several days ago about the new Dice kit for iPhone 3G on a 2003 325Ci coupe. Please get back to me! I'd like to pick it up (if possible) before Friday


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Mongoos150 said:


> Hi Tom,
> I emailed you several days ago about the new Dice kit for iPhone 3G on a 2003 325Ci coupe. Please get back to me! I'd like to pick it up (if possible) before Friday


Can you resend the email to verify I've received it on my end? Most are answered within a 24hr period.


----------



## kimluk (May 24, 2007)

*"No Magazine" message*

Tom,

I followed the installation instruction and installed Dice Silverline (I-BMW-T/5V) with radio interface in my 1999 328i: BMW Business (cassette) HU, model No. C43 US with dealer installed 6-disc changer in the trunk. When I power it up, the radio works fine. When I press the CD button, "NO Magazine" is displayed on the display window. I checked all the connections and I tried couple time to disconnect and re-connect the connector to the HU. Still the same "No Magazine" message. What's my problem?:dunno:

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

kimluk said:


> Tom,
> 
> I followed the installation instruction and installed Dice Silverline (I-BMW-T/5V) with radio interface in my 1999 328i: BMW Business (cassette) HU, model No. C43 US with dealer installed 6-disc changer in the trunk. When I power it up, the radio works fine. When I press the CD button, "NO Magazine" is displayed on the display window. I checked all the connections and I tried couple time to disconnect and re-connect the connector to the HU. Still the same "No Magazine" message. What's my problem?:dunno:
> 
> ...


Kim,

If the battery was not disconnected during installation, please follow the steps outlined in post #1826 for proper initialization.


----------



## kimluk (May 24, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> Kim,
> 
> If the battery was not disconnected during installation, please follow the steps outlined in post #1826 for proper initialization.


Tom,

The battery was disconnected during installation, but the negative cable and the positive cable only touched each other for only 1 sec. Any other suguestions?

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

kimluk said:


> Tom,
> 
> The battery was disconnected during installation, but the negative cable and the positive cable only touched each other for only 1 sec. Any other suguestions?
> 
> ...


I would perform another battery reset follow the steps listed to be 100% sure.

Also, make sure your DIP switches on the DICE module are in the DOWN UP UP UP positions.


----------



## kimluk (May 24, 2007)

*No Magazine*



tom @ eas said:


> I would perform another battery reset follow the steps listed to be 100% sure.
> 
> Also, make sure your DIP switches on the DICE module are in the DOWN UP UP UP positions.


Tom,

I followed all the steps as you have suggested and it still didn't work. My 328i was built in late 1998. I don't know if that will make a difference. I have a 10 GB 3rd generation Ipod.

What's next?

Thank,

Kim


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

kimluk said:


> Tom,
> 
> I followed all the steps as you have suggested and it still didn't work. My 328i was built in late 1998. I don't know if that will make a difference. I have a 10 GB 3rd generation Ipod.
> 
> ...


Do you have a newer iPod you can test with? Since you're local, we can try here if you would like.


----------



## kimluk (May 24, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> Do you have a newer iPod you can test with? Since you're local, we can try here if you would like.


Tom,

I try it with a newer iPod; 4th generation color ipod with version 1.3 and it still displays "No Magazine" message. Are you open on Saturday?

Kim


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

kimluk said:


> Tom,
> 
> I try it with a newer iPod; 4th generation color ipod with version 1.3 and it still displays "No Magazine" message. Are you open on Saturday?
> 
> Kim


Kim,

We are open Monday-Friday, contact me directly so we can take a look at your kit for you.


----------



## kimluk (May 24, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> Kim,
> 
> We are open Monday-Friday, contact me directly so we can take a look at your kit for you.


Tom,

Thank you for taking time to fix my installation problem. I really appreciate your help. After you disconnected my CD changer, all functionalities work as advertised. I can browse and operate my Ipod from the steering wheel controls. When I play music, the Text Display will continue scrolling through the title of the music, the names artist & album. It was perfect until I tried to button down everything. I disconnected the battery before I disconnected the DICE unit and re-installed it in the sunglass storage bin. I reconnected battery cables onto battery. I rebooted my Ipod and reconnected it to the DICE. After my re-installation, with the exception of Text Display, everything still works. Now it only displays the first 12 characters of the title of the music and it will not scroll through the rest of the text. I guess I screwed up in the initialization process. Can you tell me the proper step by step procedure to initialize the DICE? I remembered when you fixed my installation in your shop yesterday you disconnected the fuse in the glove compartment.

I also noticed that my Ipod is still being charged (the battery icon in the upper right hand corner) while my car is parked and the ignition is off. Is that correct? I am afraid it will drain the battery.

Once again, thank you for all the helps.

Kim


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

kimluk said:


> Tom,
> 
> Thank you for taking time to fix my installation problem. I really appreciate your help. After you disconnected my CD changer, all functionalities work as advertised. I can browse and operate my Ipod from the steering wheel controls. When I play music, the Text Display will continue scrolling through the title of the music, the names artist & album. It was perfect until I tried to button down everything. I disconnected the battery before I disconnected the DICE unit and re-installed it in the sunglass storage bin. I reconnected battery cables onto battery. I rebooted my Ipod and reconnected it to the DICE. After my re-installation, with the exception of Text Display, everything still works. Now it only displays the first 12 characters of the title of the music and it will not scroll through the rest of the text. I guess I screwed up in the initialization process. Can you tell me the proper step by step procedure to initialize the DICE? I remembered when you fixed my installation in your shop yesterday you disconnected the fuse in the glove compartment.
> 
> ...


Kim,

Glad to help. The iPod battery consumption is very small compared to the BMW battery - battery drainage is not a concern.


----------



## kimluk (May 24, 2007)

*Text Display problem*



tom @ eas said:


> Kim,
> 
> Glad to help. The iPod battery consumption is very small compared to the BMW battery - battery drainage is not a concern.


Tom,

DICE works perfectly until I tried to button down everything. I disconnected the battery before I disconnected the DICE unit and re-installed it in the sunglass storage bin. I reconnected battery cables onto battery. I rebooted my Ipod and reconnected it to the DICE.

After my re-installation, everything still works except the Text Display. Now it only displays the first 12 characters of the title of the music and it will not scroll through the rest of the text (song*Artist*Album). I guess I screwed up in the initialization process. I remembered when you fixed my installation in your shop yesterday you disconnected the fuse in the glove compartment.

Can you tell me the proper step by step procedure to initialize the DICE?

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

kimluk said:


> Tom,
> 
> DICE works perfectly until I tried to button down everything. I disconnected the battery before I disconnected the DICE unit and re-installed it in the sunglass storage bin. I reconnected battery cables onto battery. I rebooted my Ipod and reconnected it to the DICE.
> 
> ...


Perform the following steps:

1. Disconnect iPod from cable
2. Remove battery cables, negative first
3. Touch battery cable terminals together (away from battery) for +5 seconds, a small spark is normal as this is stored power draining from the system.
4. Allow cables to remain disconnected for about 5-7 minutes
5. Reconnect battery cables onto battery, negative last.
6. Reboot iPod by pressing on MENU and CENTER buttons for +5 seconds and then reconnecting to the DICE cable after the reboot process is completed.

Let me know if these steps correct the problem.


----------



## kimluk (May 24, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> Perform the following steps:
> 
> 1. Disconnect iPod from cable
> 2. Remove battery cables, negative first
> ...


Tom,

I followed the steps last night and it worked. However, the same problem ocurred again this morning. Text Display only displays the first 12 characters and it will not scroll through the text message:*Song*Artist*Album*. I rebooted my Ipod and everything works fine again. Is there anything I can do to fix this minor problem?

Thanks, Kim


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

kimluk said:


> Tom,
> 
> I followed the steps last night and it worked. However, the same problem ocurred again this morning. Text Display only displays the first 12 characters and it will not scroll through the text message:*Song*Artist*Album*. I rebooted my Ipod and everything works fine again. Is there anything I can do to fix this minor problem?
> 
> Thanks, Kim


Kim,

This shouldn't be a problem as long as the iPod is powered up before plugging into the dock connector.


----------



## Alexbo (Dec 20, 2008)

I just got a DICE unit for my 2001 330 (with business CD and HK speaker options) and I have some questions that I haven't been able to solve so far by reading here or from my directions. Overall I have the unit installed and my music plays, but it's pretty cumbersome to use for me so far, and I wonder if I'm missing something.

#1. I am having a hard time using the organizational system. I divided my music into playlists by genre to make it easier to find what I want. However, when I skip from one playlist to the next, there seems to be no way to then search album by album _from only within that playlist_. As soon as I change to album search mode from playlist, it seems to draw albums from all my playlists (not just a single playlist at a time). This makes it very difficult to find a particular album or song, since I have to scroll one by one through every single one of my numerous albums, and my playlist organization system doesn't help categorize them at all. Furthermore, I can't skip single tracks within an album/playlist/artist by hitting the forward button--that skips to the next album/playlist/artist. That means that to change songs within an album I need to switch back to single song mode, which then plays song-by-song through my entire collection.

#2. The buttons on my radio don't work most of the time to control the DICE unit. If a song is playing and the name is displayed, the only buttons that work at that time are volume, and switching to time display from name display. In order for me to change songs or categories I must first change to time display mode each and every time. This is a huge PITA, as it means that basically every single thing I do required two button presses --twice as much work as it should be!

#3. It seems inconsistent when the name is displayed, versus when it just displays something like "cd 2-01." It only rarely scrolls the names, and usually just displays the first part of the name of whatever song is playing. Can I change this?

#4. I get some sort of minor distortion or ticking sound when playing quiet songs (e.g. classical music). It is there regardless of track, and regardless of whether or not the engine is running. Is this because I have the trunk mount system? If there is no way to solve this problem then I'll be pretty disappointed in the sounds quality the DICE is capable of...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Alexbo said:


> I just got a DICE unit for my 2001 330 (with business CD and HK speaker options) and I have some questions that I haven't been able to solve so far by reading here or from my directions. Overall I have the unit installed and my music plays, but it's pretty cumbersome to use for me so far, and I wonder if I'm missing something.
> 
> #1. I am having a hard time using the organizational system. I divided my music into playlists by genre to make it easier to find what I want. However, when I skip from one playlist to the next, there seems to be no way to then search album by album _from only within that playlist_. As soon as I change to album search mode from playlist, it seems to draw albums from all my playlists (not just a single playlist at a time). This makes it very difficult to find a particular album or song, since I have to scroll one by one through every single one of my numerous albums, and my playlist organization system doesn't help categorize them at all. Furthermore, I can't skip single tracks within an album/playlist/artist by hitting the forward button--that skips to the next album/playlist/artist. That means that to change songs within an album I need to switch back to single song mode, which then plays song-by-song through my entire collection.


You can only search by one mode at a time, not filter within modes. However you can have as many Playlists as you desire.

How you set up your iPod will designate how easily your music is obtained.



Alexbo said:


> #2. The buttons on my radio don't work most of the time to control the DICE unit. If a song is playing and the name is displayed, the only buttons that work at that time are volume, and switching to time display from name display. In order for me to change songs or categories I must first change to time display mode each and every time. This is a huge PITA, as it means that basically every single thing I do required two button presses --twice as much work as it should be!


Pre 2002 radios require a double-press of the buttons: 1 to clear the text and the other to give the actual command. DIP switches on the module should be set in the DOWN UP UP UP positions.



Alexbo said:


> #3. It seems inconsistent when the name is displayed, versus when it just displays something like "cd 2-01." It only rarely scrolls the names, and usually just displays the first part of the name of whatever song is playing. Can I change this?


If your battery was not disconnected (both cables) during installation - this would lead to this type of behavior.



Alexbo said:


> #4. I get some sort of minor distortion or ticking sound when playing quiet songs (e.g. classical music). It is there regardless of track, and regardless of whether or not the engine is running. Is this because I have the trunk mount system? If there is no way to solve this problem then I'll be pretty disappointed in the sounds quality the DICE is capable of...


Verify all EQ settings on the iPod are set to the OFF positions.


----------



## Alexbo (Dec 20, 2008)

My switches are all set in the up position. Does this matter? The double press works, but they are set up up up up. Would changing the first one down change anything? 

I did disconnect the battery, and it is set to 6-01, but I forgot to restart the ipod. do I need to do it all again?

I didn't even know ipods had equilizers. --what about the ipod's volume: up or down?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Alexbo said:


> My switches are all set in the up position. Does this matter? The double press works, but they are set up up up up. Would changing the first one down change anything?
> 
> I did disconnect the battery, and it is set to 6-01, but I forgot to restart the ipod. do I need to do it all again?
> 
> I didn't even know ipods had equilizers. --what about the ipod's volume: up or down?


Received your PMs last night, reply coming shortly.


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

*Advice on which 18-inch AUX connector to use*

I will be re-installing my replacement DICE (thanks Tom!) this weekend and I may as well add the AUX wire this time.

I have no current need for the AUX wire ... so I ask others who do use AUX but who also have an iPod.

What connectors do you have on the other end (the end in the glovebox) for your needs?

I see cables with male or female RCA (either mono, stereo, or Video), male or female phono, etc.

QUESTION:
What connector is at the glovebox end of your AUX cable from the DICE ... 
and ...
What would I possibly want to use it for?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bluebee said:


> I will be re-installing my replacement DICE (thanks Tom!) this weekend and I may as well add the AUX wire this time.
> 
> I have no current need for the AUX wire ... so I ask others who do use AUX but who also have an iPod.
> 
> ...


I agree, but some people may have a MP3 player or portable satellite radio they may want to use - we just provide the additional option if needed.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

nepats said:


> Hello,
> 
> I installed the DICE unit into my 2003 330CI few days ago. So far it has not been a good experience. The main problem is that he text display does not work most of the time, and thus I have a hard time changing songs, playlists etc. Instead of the horizontal scroll, the display is sorta "vertical", but it doesn't really scroll the artists, song name. Instead it has symbols including "?", and "*". Anybody have similar issues? Thanks for your help in advance.


This can be a result of leaving the iPod in the vehicle overnight still connected to the DICE - the iPod will go to "sleep" after a certain period of time. If leaving the vehicle dormant for a prolonged period of time, simply unplug the iPod.


----------



## nepats (Jun 18, 2008)

Tom,

Thanks for your explanation, however I don't think that's the issue with my kit. I use my iPhone and I haven't left it connected to the car while its off. Any other ideas? BTW, since I couldn't figured out the solution in the last few days, I decided to move the DIP switches from locked ipod to enabling iPod controls position. The DICE unit works fine every time now, but I don't get any text on the radio. Is this normal operations for this position?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

nepats said:


> Tom,
> 
> Thanks for your explanation, however I don't think that's the issue with my kit. I use my iPhone and I haven't left it connected to the car while its off. Any other ideas? BTW, since I couldn't figured out the solution in the last few days, I decided to move the DIP switches from locked ipod to enabling iPod controls position. The DICE unit works fine every time now, but I don't get any text on the radio. Is this normal operations for this position?


The DIP switches are preset and should not be touched.

Verify they are all in the UP positions and perform a full battery reset if they were moved.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

monzavifar said:


> I had posted another thread about the same issue a few hours ago as well.
> I am trying to install a DICE system for iPod in my car. I have a 2001 530i Sport. The problem I have is how to figure wether or not my car is DSP (digital signal processing). For the last hour or so I have been looking at the amplifier in the back of the car (left rear end, inside the trunk). I found the Coax. cable and 3 other connectors to the Amplifier. None of them looks like either 3 pin or 6 pin access!? I still don't know if I have the DSP. My car has premium sound and only a single disc player!!!
> If my car is not equipt with DSP, can I still instal the DICE or not?
> If I do not have the navigation system, would Intravee work in my car?
> ...


Is there a DSP button next to the clock button on your radio?


----------



## monzavifar (Apr 4, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> Is there a DSP button next to the clock button on your radio?


Thanks Tom, I got it. Yes it has DSP! I still have difficulties finding/locating the 3 and 6 pin hornice in the back though!!

J.M.


----------



## lhorns99 (Jan 6, 2007)

*New Sliverline Installation in an E83 X3*

I've recently (Dec 2008) purchased and installed the Dice Silverline I-BMW-T/5V in my 2005 BMW X3 (Business audio, no DSP, no NAV). DIP Switches are all UP. Using IPod Nano running 1.3.1. Install was performed according to recommendations with battery unplugged and IPod rebooted post install. Everything is working (including text display) but I have a couple issues.

1. After I turn the car off and leave it sit for a while (say 45 minutes), if I leave the IPod plugged in, then come back, turn the car on, the CD Changer (CDC) option is not available. I have to turn the car off, unplug the IPod, turn the car back on, before I can get the CDC (and Dice) unit to show up in the Business radio as an available mode (in disconnected status), then I plug the IPod in and everything is fine. I've read about the IPod sleep mode, but this happens in less time than I understand sleep mode would take to kick in (12 hours). Is there anyway to just leave the IPod in the car and have it pick up where I left off when I turned the car off?

2. I hear a low volume clicking or chirping when listening to either the IPod or the AUX. This problem is present when the engine is running as well as not running. It is present whether the IPod or AUX is plugged in or not (i.e. during silence)

If I can solve problem #1, I can live with #2 but I'm worried that I might be relegated to the BMW OEM IPod interface at this point 

Thanks in advance for any insight you may provide. When this thing is working it is fantastic!!!!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

monzavifar said:


> Thanks Tom, I got it. Yes it has DSP! I still have difficulties finding/locating the 3 and 6 pin hornice in the back though!!
> 
> J.M.


A 6-pin should not be present, you will only have a 3-pin and coaxial cable, if it was not removed from the previous owner.

No need to worry on the coaxial cable, a new one is included with the DSP kit.


----------



## reidconti (Jun 21, 2005)

Is there such thing as a firmware update for the DICE unit itself? I tried searching the thread but only find results talking about iPod and Nav system firmware. Didn't see anything on the diceelectronics site either.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

reidconti said:


> Is there such thing as a firmware update for the DICE unit itself? I tried searching the thread but only find results talking about iPod and Nav system firmware. Didn't see anything on the diceelectronics site either.


Nothing in terms of additional features, are you experiencing problems with your DICE unit?


----------



## reidconti (Jun 21, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> Nothing in terms of additional features, are you experiencing problems with your DICE unit?


Every few days it decides to stop working and I need to unplug the whole setup and plug it back in to re-initialize. I know it's toast when I start the car and the AM radio turns on. Sometimes it'll go a week or two without doing it, sometimes it seems like it happens almost every day. Has been doing it as long as I can remember. Simply can't find the DICE source when I press the CD button on the Business CD player.

I remember it was possible to update the firmware in the Icelink plus, so I was hoping perhaps some kind of bug had been fixed in the DICE by a subsequent firmware update.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

reidconti said:


> Every few days it decides to stop working and I need to unplug the whole setup and plug it back in to re-initialize. I know it's toast when I start the car and the AM radio turns on. Sometimes it'll go a week or two without doing it, sometimes it seems like it happens almost every day. Has been doing it as long as I can remember. Simply can't find the DICE source when I press the CD button on the Business CD player.
> 
> I remember it was possible to update the firmware in the Icelink plus, so I was hoping perhaps some kind of bug had been fixed in the DICE by a subsequent firmware update.


Contact me via email with your specific issue (include full name and year/model BMW) and I'll put you in touch with a technician at DICE to further assist.


----------



## AleksT (Jan 28, 2005)

Tom, 
I have a problem with my DICE Silverline as well. I have a 1997 M3 with standard radio (cassette). Everything seemed to install just fine and when I connected everything back up and attach my iPod it even starts to charge (however that doesn't work for my iPhone). 

The problem is that I can't get any audio from the iPod or the iPhone. The radio works just fine and if I had a cassette to try I'd bet that part works too but when I select CD I get the CD-01 on the display but no audio. 

I've tried the default dip switch settings (OFF OFF OFF OFF) - no audio
I've also tried the following:
ON OFF ON ON - no audio
NO OFF OFF OFF - no audio
ON ON ON ON - nothing

I've disconnected either the battery or the DICE from power prior to making any changes and I still get no audio at all. 

Any ideas? Everything is still apart so I want to get this working before I put it all back together. 

Thanks,
AleksT


----------



## taylormiles (Dec 24, 2008)

You often suggest touching the battery cables together, however in my trunk they are not long enough to reach each other. I do not want to bridge them for fear of electric shock obviously. Any suggestions?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

taylormiles said:


> You often suggest touching the battery cables together, however in my trunk they are not long enough to reach each other. I do not want to bridge them for fear of electric shock obviously. Any suggestions?


e39s battery cables will not reach, you will need a jumper wire.

Just be 100% sure you are away from the battery terminals.


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> e39s battery cables will not reach, you will need a jumper wire.


I still haven't gotten my second DICE to work yet (I installed it again last week but it didn't work at all and now it has been raining incessantly here in northern California so I haven't been back out due to also being sick as a dog) ... but Tom's totally right (as usual).

I think you can jump to the metal plate holding down the E39 battery, or, do what I did, use your 10mm wrench (should be a large enough gage, don't you think?) to jump the positive to the negative in the E39.


----------



## lhorns99 (Jan 6, 2007)

Tom,

I've recently installed the Dice Silverline into my 2005 X3 (Business audio, no DSP, no NAV, DIP switches all up). I leave the IPod plugged in when I turn the car off and leave it sit for a while (say 45 minutes), then come back, turn the car on and the CD Changer (CDC) option is not available. I have to turn the car off, unplug the IPod, turn the car back on, before I can get the CDC (and Dice) unit to show up in the radio as an available mode (in disconnected status), then I plug the IPod in and everything is fine. 

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

lhorns99 said:


> Tom,
> 
> I've recently installed the Dice Silverline into my 2005 X3 (Business audio, no DSP, no NAV, DIP switches all up). I leave the IPod plugged in when I turn the car off and leave it sit for a while (say 45 minutes), then come back, turn the car on and the CD Changer (CDC) option is not available. I have to turn the car off, unplug the IPod, turn the car back on, before I can get the CDC (and Dice) unit to show up in the radio as an available mode (in disconnected status), then I plug the IPod in and everything is fine.
> 
> ...


Just spoke on the phone - let me know if you should need additional help.


----------



## Mongoos150 (Dec 28, 2008)

Am I correct in understanding there is no way to control the iPod from the iPod itself - all controlling must be done through the cumbersome DICE interface (through the car controls)? I will be connecting a first generation iPhone to the unit. 

It seems mad to me that there would be no way to manually select what music I want from the iPhone!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

wolverine007 said:


> I do not understand what you mean Tom. Are you implying I should get a new shorter cable to connect the DICE module to the CD changer harness in the trunk? If so, where do I get this cable?


That's correct - a shorter cable length decreases the chance for EFI on extra-sensitive vehicles. Here's a link to the cable I can referring to:









*Radio Connect harness for DICE iPod Kit (R17)*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=664


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bluebee said:


> BTW, when the DICE is working, it's W-O-N-D-E-R-F-U-L!
> 
> The sound is superb!
> 
> ...


Answered your other post - let's keep it to one thread or the other to keep track of questions.


----------



## wolverine007 (Feb 26, 2009)

tom @ eas said:


> That's correct - a shorter cable length decreases the chance for EFI on extra-sensitive vehicles. Here's a link to the cable I can referring to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I use this cable in the trunk to connect to the CD changer harness in the back or must I connect directly to the head unit up front? I do not want to remove my head unit. Thx.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

wolverine007 said:


> Do I use this cable in the trunk to connect to the CD changer harness in the back or must I connect directly to the head unit up front? I do not want to remove my head unit. Thx.


This harness requires you to remove your HU. Otherwise, I do not see an alternative solution.


----------



## wolverine007 (Feb 26, 2009)

tom @ eas said:


> This harness requires you to remove your HU. Otherwise, I do not see an alternative solution.


Thx for the response. There are no line filters or anything else you know off I can do? With the current state of the DICE module, it is very irritating to listen to and frankly not enjoyable. From your past experience, what did others do?


----------



## reidconti (Jun 21, 2005)

bluebee said:


> I do not leave the DICE plugged in anymore. And, I leave the glovebox open when I drive (the light will eventually burn out) unless someone is in the front passenger seat.
> 
> I do a LOT of hooking and unhooking!


This makes me glad that all I have to do is shut the car off, get out, open the truck, pull out a plastic panel, unplug the cables, plug it all back in, get back in the car, and restart. Still a huge hassle though, but a bigger deal when it happens a few days in a row rather than just once every week or so.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

wolverine007 said:


> Thx for the response. There are no line filters or anything else you know off I can do? With the current state of the DICE module, it is very irritating to listen to and frankly not enjoyable. From your past experience, what did others do?


Have you tried relocating the trunk harness first? Also, a Ground Loop Isolator can be installed into the power line - but I would prefer a shorter harness first.


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> Have you tried relocating the trunk harness first?


I have to agree with Tom:

1. When I researched the trunk vs radio before I decided on the radio interface, I found some people with the trunk setup had interference and others with the trunk setup didn't and those that did seem to have eliminated the EMI/EFI by re-routing the cables (see the gunsmoke reference in one of my threads).

2. I have removed the radio and MID about a dozen times now (don't ask) ... and it's not difficult once you know how.

To help others do it quicker, cn90 and I posted the instructions so look for those if you want to know how to remove the MID and radio (and CD).


----------



## wolverine007 (Feb 26, 2009)

bluebee said:


> I have to agree with Tom on two things:
> 
> 1. When I researched the trunk vs radio, I found some people had interference and others didn't and those that did eliminated the EMI/EFI by re-routing the cables (see the gunsmoke reference in one of my threads).
> 
> ...


Thx for both your help. bluebee, which gunsmoke thread are you referring to? I tried searching for it, but didn't see a gunsmoke thread started by you. Can you provide a link?

Is the removal of the HU in the DIY section? I'll go take a look.


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

wolverine007 said:


> which gunsmoke thread are you referring to?


You had to make me look it up, huh!  OK. Here are all the relevant links in a single post!

Like everyone else (e.g., Fudman), before buying the DICE, I had to research the pros and cons regarding which to purchase (radio vs trunk), and, to help others make the decision, I had posted my research results here so that everyone would benefit from the effort.

One of those reference links is by Scot Marburger at Gunsmoke (http://www.gunsmoke.com) who ran into the trunk-mount interference problem and reported how to resolve it.

Here's that reference cut and pasted from there:
*Scot's 2003 540i installation tips (e.g., don't route from trunk to seat to right rocker to glovebox)*
http://www.gunsmoke.com/cars/540i/dice/index.html

BTW, I had a few personal messages with Scot also which helped greatly to clarify that I did NOT want the trunk mount and that I should expect a few problems with the DICE operation (which all turned out to be true). _The perfect setup, in hindsight, would be a radio mount (no interference) that routes to the console (ease of operation) intead of to the E39 glovebox. Sigh.
_



> Is the removal of the HU in the DIY section?


I'm not sure what "HU" is (head unit? what is that?) but cn90 posted excellent E39 *In Dash CD Player+ DICE Install Write-up* instructions here and I posted my (slightly different E39 configuration) *DICE radio mount (business CD, non DSP, non Nav, non changer, no tapedeck)* instructions here.

Note, the manual that came with my DICE did NOT have instructions for radio mounts! Tom kindly referred me to the X5 radio mount instructions here.

Other than the aforementioned reference links, there are no known instructions for my configuration BMW E39. 
To help others, that's why I spent the copius time to write my radio mount DIY.

The good news is that it's easy, once you read the reference links above and know the lock-bolt tricks.


----------



## taxman522 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Couple of questions*

I'm ready to purchase the Dice.

If I go with the radio mount, is the cable long enough to put the ipod on the armrest area?

Is the cable compatible with a 4th generation ipod?

Does it charge the ipod?

thanks


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

taxman522 said:


> I'm ready to purchase the Dice.
> 
> If I go with the radio mount, is the cable long enough to put the ipod on the armrest area?
> 
> ...


The radio interface isn't long enough, but an extension cable will cover the additional length needed. Here's the items you need:

*DICE - SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kit for 5 Series 97-03 (Radio Interface)*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=1624

*Extension cable for DICE iPod Dock connector (6 feet)*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=878

All items are in stock.


----------



## bhansell (Jun 30, 2008)

A few questions regarding the DICE:

1. After reading through this thread (and others), it seems like the DICE suffers from the occasional problem where you need to disconnect your battery terminals, or remove your head unit for one reason or another. Is this still the case with the newest DICE model? I'm interested in hooking up my Nano 3G to my 2005 325i, but if there's the possibility that I'll have to remove my head unit after the initial install, or mess with the battery, that's a complete show-stopper. I'd rather have less functionality (the BMW ipod adapter perhaps?), but guaranteed reliability. 

2. With the newest DICE model, will I be able to use the steering wheel controls while retaining the use of the iPod controls? While keeping the head unit text displays? Once again, I have a Nano 3G. For some reason I think I remember reading some threads that were conflicting in this info...

3. Assuming the DICE kit is still unreliable with regard to removing the head unit/detaching the battery, what other kit would you recommend? Are all kits able to be hooked up to the spec.dock? [email protected], I realize you do not recommend the spec.dock, but I can't handle the aesthetics of having a random cord come out of the glovebox (or someplace else). 

Thank you for the answers,

Brian


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bhansell said:


> A few questions regarding the DICE:
> 
> 1. After reading through this thread (and others), it seems like the DICE suffers from the occasional problem where you need to disconnect your battery terminals, or remove your head unit for one reason or another. Is this still the case with the newest DICE model? I'm interested in hooking up my Nano 3G to my 2005 325i, but if there's the possibility that I'll have to remove my head unit after the initial install, or mess with the battery, that's a complete show-stopper. I'd rather have less functionality (the BMW ipod adapter perhaps?), but guaranteed reliability.


This is usually recommended since it's the most common step skipped during the original installation. Some people get away with it, most don't. Since you're already in the area, it's best to perform a battery disconnect for proper initialization.



bhansell said:


> 2. With the newest DICE model, will I be able to use the steering wheel controls while retaining the use of the iPod controls? While keeping the head unit text displays? Once again, I have a Nano 3G. For some reason I think I remember reading some threads that were conflicting in this info...


The iPod's Clickwheel is locked while connected to the DICE. You can revert to Simple UI mode, but lose all integrated options (including text) display when doing so.



bhansell said:


> 3. Assuming the DICE kit is still unreliable with regard to removing the head unit/detaching the battery, what other kit would you recommend? Are all kits able to be hooked up to the spec.dock? [email protected], I realize you do not recommend the spec.dock, but I can't handle the aesthetics of having a random cord come out of the glovebox (or someplace else).


The iPod location is pretty much moot point since all control is performed by the radio/steering wheel control. It only needs to be accessed when being removed/plugged into the vehicle.


----------



## wolverine007 (Feb 26, 2009)

bluebee said:


> You had to make me look it up, huh!  OK. Here are all the relevant links in a single post!
> 
> Like everyone else (e.g., Fudman), before buying the DICE, I had to research the pros and cons regarding which to purchase (radio vs trunk), and, to help others make the decision, I had posted my research results here so that everyone would benefit from the effort.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information bluebee. Much appreciated.

I'm still experiencing the alternator whine or interference issue even if I don't route the cable from the trunk to the front. My cable is coiled up in the trunk and my IPOD is in the trunk on the left side. Oh well... perhaps the coiled cable is picking up noise from somewhere. Kinda lost as to what I can do.


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

bhansell said:


> ... disconnect your battery terminals, or remove your head unit ... Is this still the case with the newest DICE model?


I know Tom already answered; I hope I provide additional user information as I believe I have the "newest DICE model" and some real-world experience now ...

a. I/you generally do NOT have to remove the head unit while using the Dice; the main reason I had to re-remove my headunit was the cable came loose from the DICE and I had to check if the cable came loose whenever the DICE went into mush mode. Maybe I pulled the cable out, since I am removing the iPod daily from the DICE cable, reaching over, while driving, opening the glovebox, steering the car with my knees, holding the cable with one hand and pulling the iPod off with the other .... perhaps that pulled the DICE cable out of the DICE unit under the MID.

So, to summarize ... if you mount the iPod in the glovebox, you'll likely have to remove the MID every once in a while because, inevitably, you'll tug on the cable enough to pull it out of the DICE unit; but, generally, you don't have to remove the MID in "normal" operation.

Of course, the real solution is probably to mount the iPod somewhere very very convenient (more so than the glovebox IMHO) - so as to reduce the danger you'll inevitably pull the cable out of the DICE and have to remove the headunit in order to rectify your mistake.



> With the newest DICE model, will I be able to use the steering wheel controls while retaining the use of the iPod controls?


The steering-wheel controls work flawlessly with the DICE!



> While keeping the head unit text displays?


You keep the text display (note this is singular, not plural). There are no displays. In my model BMW, you get either the instrument cluster display or the MID display (your choice); but not both.



> What other kit would you recommend?


A friend of mine is happy with the BMW kit. It never needs the battery to be disconnected but it DOES go into flaky mode periodically (just like the DICE does). It always recovers from flaky mode, according to my friend, but sometimes it takes days to do so (whereas my DICE never seems to recover from flaky mode without the battery disconnect procedure). His cost way more than mine (he had it installed by BMW) so I still recommend Tom and his product ... (mainly due to Tom's customer service attitude) ...

If only the DICE people would resolve the problem that we have to periodically disconnect the battery if we forget to remove the iPod daily from the DICE ... that would make our user experience tremendously better.


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

taxman522 said:


> If I go with the radio mount, is the cable long enough to put the ipod on the armrest area?


I know Tom already answered by suggesting the $12 extension cable. 
You can see from my picture below about as far as you can go if you route the original cable through the glovebox.

My question is, if I add that extension cable to my setup ... what is the recommended mount point on the console (ash tray?) and what is the recommended route (for a 2002 E39)?

a. Do we go from under the MID to under the console to the ash tray?
b. If so, is there a writeup on how to remove all the necessary parts?
c. And, what is the recommended docking station to fit the ashtray?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bluebee said:


> I know Tom already answered by suggesting the $12 extension cable.
> You can see from my picture below about as far as you can go if you route the original cable through the glovebox.
> 
> My question is, if I add that extension cable to my setup ... what is the recommended mount point on the console (ash tray?) and what is the recommended route (for a 2002 E39)?
> ...


We don't recommend ashtray docks. Period.

If you need help with running the cable, let me know and I can assist.


----------



## bhansell (Jun 30, 2008)

Tom and Bluebee, thank you for the responses. They were both very helpful. One final question:



bluebee said:


> If only the DICE people would resolve the problem that we have to periodically disconnect the battery if we forget to remove the iPod daily from the DICE ... that would make our user experience tremendously better.


Am I correctly reading that you need to remove the iPod daily to avoid any problems? And by "daily," did you mean after every drive, or just at least once a day? For instance, should I expect problems if I connect it prior to going to work, leave it connected, then disconnect it after getting back from work?

Thanks again for the up-to-date responses. I definitely would like to add iPod capability to my car, but not if it means having to occasionally disconnect the battery.


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

*We need an exact reproducible sequence that causes the DICE to hang!*



bhansell said:


> ...by "daily," did you mean after every drive, or just at least once a day? For instance, should I expect problems if I connect it prior to going to work, leave it connected, then disconnect it after getting back from work?


The "standard" answer, I think, is you have to disconnect BEFORE the iPod goes into DEEP sleep.

That standard answer is, essentially, useless, as a practical point of reference (at least for me), because I have no idea when the iPod actually goes into "deep" sleep (as opposed to "regular" sleep). Plus, it doesn't happen every time. It only happens some times. The lack of precise information is the real cause of all our frustration.

So, what do you do when all you know is you have to pull the iPod out before it slips into "deep" sleep? You disconnect more than you need to, that's what you do. How often is that? Well, every time you get out of the car for more than a few hours, you disconnect and reconnect. Obviously that's a pain.

Guess what. You forget every once in a while. When the DICE subsequently works, you're happy (whew! You got a bye). Then, you do it again, by mistake. And, again, you lucked out. One more time, and wham! The DICE says 'ATTACHED' and you know you're hosed until you perform the battery-disconnect DICE-reset procedure.

You see, from the users' point of view (at least from mine), it's totally arbitrary. Effectively, it seems to be intermittent with the DICE going bonkers (my DICE has been on the blink for three days 'cuz I am really tired of disconnecting the battery and I haven't had a client in the car in days in this lousy market).

* So, without more information, all I can say is disconnect the iPod whenever you can, 'cuz, eventually, you'll be disconnecting the battery if you don't.*

*I'm sure Tom can find a more exact answer from the DICE folks.*

*What we really need is a scientific explanation* (better than the hit-or-miss "deep-sleep reboot-sync" one for sure) where we can positively determine when the DICE will go on the blink. Only then, when we can positively reproduce the boot-up-sync-up-mess-up problem, can we answer your question.

It's so very frustrating ...

If there's one thing the DICE people can do, besides make it easier to reboot the DICE, is they should publish the exact sequence that causes the DICE to hang forever.

PS: Tom is great; the DICE sounds great when it works; the problem is that we don't have the information we need to reproduce the hanging reliably; and, when it does hang, we don't have an easier DICE-reset procedure!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

MFive40i said:


> also if i understood what i've read earlier through the thread correctly, if the 4th gen iPOD Nano doesnt work, the iPhone and iTouch would also need this updated cable. but when i plugged in my sister iTouch into my current kit with the old cable, it would charge and play music just like my 1st generation Nano does....


Correct, the current iPod lineup and 2G touch/3G iPhone require the updated cable for charging support.


----------



## bruce325xi (May 21, 2008)

my Dice Silverline has stopped working ... all was great until now .. but the radio display says "DETACHED" eventhough my iPod Touch is plugged in and charging

any hints on what to try ?


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

bruce325xi said:


> the radio display says "DETACHED" ... any hints on what to try ?


Hmmm.... if it had said "ATTACHED", I'd suggest the full reboot procedure ... can you doublecheck & confirm that it says DETACHED (and not ATTACHED)?


----------



## bruce325xi (May 21, 2008)

nope, it definitely says "DETACHED"


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bruce325xi said:


> my Dice Silverline has stopped working ... all was great until now .. but the radio display says "DETACHED" eventhough my iPod Touch is plugged in and charging
> 
> any hints on what to try ?


DETACHED means the DICE is not seeing the iPod, likely it was left in the vehicle connected overnight?

Reboot iPod by pressing on MENU and CENTER buttons for +5 seconds and then reconnecting to the DICE cable after the reboot process is completed.


----------



## bruce325xi (May 21, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> DETACHED means the DICE is not seeing the iPod, likely it was left in the vehicle connected overnight?
> 
> Reboot iPod by pressing on MENU and CENTER buttons for +5 seconds and then reconnecting to the DICE cable after the reboot process is completed.


this is an iPod Touch .. and I have re-booted it

Also .. I tried another iPod

both do not work in the car .. but work fine otherwise


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

bruce325xi said:


> this is an iPod Touch .. and I have re-booted it


This is OT but, without any real buttons, how DOES one reboot the iPod touch anyway?
(I'd like to add the steps in my DICE/iPod DIY)

_8. Reboot most iPods by pressing on MENU & CENTER buttons for about 5 seconds and then reconnecting to the DICE cable after the reboot process is completed. Reboot of iPod touch & iPhone, which don't have buttons, is a different procedure (please advise so we can write that here for others)._


----------



## bruce325xi (May 21, 2008)

bluebee said:


> This is OT but, without any real buttons, how DOES one reboot the iPod touch anyway?
> (I'd like to add the steps in my DICE/iPod DIY)
> 
> _8. Reboot most iPods by pressing on MENU & CENTER buttons for about 5 seconds and then reconnecting to the DICE cable after the reboot process is completed. Reboot of iPod touch & iPhone, which don't have buttons, is a different procedure (please advise so we can write that here for others)._


hold down the power button and the menu button for 5 sec


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

bluebee said:


> _8. Reboot most iPods by pressing on MENU & CENTER buttons for about 5 seconds and then reconnecting to the DICE cable after the reboot process is completed. Reboot of iPod touch & iPhone, which don't have buttons, is a different procedure (please advise so we can write that here for others)._


To reboot an iPod you have to 'toggle' the hold button before pressing the Menu and Center buttons.


----------



## murph0511 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Problems with my DICE kit.*

Ok, I'm having problems with my DICE ipod kit. I've scanned through this thread but haven't been able to find anything that works for me. The stereo is displaying ATTACHED or DETACHED correctly. However, the ipod doesn't get locked out and display the DICE logo. Rather, it lets me scroll through the menus just as if it wasn't connected. This happened once before, and it spontaneously fixed itself a few days later. No such luck this time. I just tried the battery reset procedure I've seen explained here, and still no fix. Can anyone offer me any insight? I'm using the silverline kit and it's installed in a 2004 BMW Z4. It was installed by BMW Cleveland in Solon, Ohio.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

murph0511 said:


> Ok, I'm having problems with my DICE ipod kit. I've scanned through this thread but haven't been able to find anything that works for me. The stereo is displaying ATTACHED or DETACHED correctly. However, the ipod doesn't get locked out and display the DICE logo. Rather, it lets me scroll through the menus just as if it wasn't connected. This happened once before, and it spontaneously fixed itself a few days later. No such luck this time. I just tried the battery reset procedure I've seen explained here, and still no fix. Can anyone offer me any insight? I'm using the silverline kit and it's installed in a 2004 BMW Z4. It was installed by BMW Cleveland in Solon, Ohio.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> ...


Is this is SILVERLINE or SILVERLINE PRO?


----------



## murph0511 (Jun 8, 2009)

As best as I can tell, it is the Silverline, not the Silverline Pro.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

murph0511 said:


> As best as I can tell, it is the Silverline, not the Silverline Pro.


For SILVERLINE, verify all DIP switches are in the UP UP UP UP positions.


----------



## murph0511 (Jun 8, 2009)

Yep. They're all set as you specify.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

murph0511 said:


> Yep. They're all set as you specify.


Some BMWs can be a bit temperamental during the initialization process. Perform the following steps:

1. Disconnect iPod from cable
2. Remove battery cables, negative first
3. Touch battery cable terminals together (away from battery) for +5 seconds, a small spark is normal as this is stored power draining from the system.
4. Allow cables to remain disconnected for about 5-7 minutes
5. Reconnect battery cables onto battery, negative last.
6. Reboot iPod by pressing on MENU and CENTER buttons for +5 seconds and then reconnecting to the DICE cable after the reboot process is completed.

Let me know if these steps correct the problem.


----------



## murph0511 (Jun 8, 2009)

Yah, I saw that fix in this thread. Tried that earlier before I posted my question. Any other ideas?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

murph0511 said:


> Yah, I saw that fix in this thread. Tried that earlier before I posted my question. Any other ideas?


Have you tried a different iPod to see if the same behavior is present?


----------



## murph0511 (Jun 8, 2009)

Tried some other ipods. Problem still there.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

murph0511 said:


> Tried some other ipods. Problem still there.


I'm not sure to what the problem is. If the kit was purchased from us, please contact me with your full name so we can get your kit exchanged.


----------



## murph0511 (Jun 8, 2009)

I bought directly from DICE, so I'll contact them. Was asking here because you seemed to be the most active expert on these units. Thanks for your advice Tom.


Tim


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

wildeyes said:


> Tom, this is NOT road interference at all. Dice acknowleged to me that the ticking sound stems from the text scrolling of th eSilverline unit.
> 
> Dice have been pretty bad at getting back to me about 4 major problems with this unit. The ticking is a problem with the Dice unit, NOT THE CAR.
> 
> ...


If you are already speaking with DICE, I'd rather not interfere in order to eliminate confusion. If you are not getting any email replies, DICE can be contacted at 888.342.3999.


----------



## wildeyes (Mar 13, 2009)

I am merely telling people that the ticking is from the dice unit. 

If anyone has the ticking problem, look as the text scrolls across your screen. You should notice that the ticking only happens at the exact moment that the text moves. EMI interference is something that sounds a lot different than that. The ticking occurs even when the car is not turned on or moving.

Just giving people who are as irritated with the Dice Silverline as me some information to go on. There is supposed to be an updated model released, I was told a couple of months ago by Dice, sometime.

Oh wait, I have to go rip apart my barttery cables again because text scolling locked up.

What I am not getting from DICE is a product that does what they advertise it to do. I can copy and paste exactly what DICE told me 3 months ago if that will haelp anyone. The ticket has been sitting there unresolved since I hooked the thing up in January.


----------



## wildeyes (Mar 13, 2009)

04/27/09 12:57 pm Status: InProgress 
Manuel- I'm sorry to hear of your problems and can tell you that they are being worked on. When we do exchanges there is no cost to the customers so you don't have worry about that. At this point we do not have an update for these issues and are currently working on them. If you can shoot me an e-amil with some info I can put it in a log and contact you VIA e-mail. 

Shot an email to them a long time ago and have not seen anything happen.

My recommendation is to save your $170 until this unit works like it is advertised to work. Clear sound does not involve ticking created by the Text Scrolling feature of the Silverline.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

wildeyes said:


> 04/27/09 12:57 pm Status: InProgress
> Manuel- I'm sorry to hear of your problems and can tell you that they are being worked on. When we do exchanges there is no cost to the customers so you don't have worry about that. At this point we do not have an update for these issues and are currently working on them. If you can shoot me an e-amil with some info I can put it in a log and contact you VIA e-mail.
> 
> Shot an email to them a long time ago and have not seen anything happen.
> ...


Read through the thread and you will see others that have solved any "ticking" issues through switching to a radio interface harness.

The problem is through the wiring harness and how some vehicles react, not the module.

I'll follow up with DICE so we are all on the same page.


----------



## mybavauto (Feb 10, 2009)

just installed kit today! awesome. works a little different than i expected, i just have to get used to it. very easy install. 

few questions:
1. when im in playlist mode, and when im in a playlist, how do i get the songs to shuffle? 
2. how do i get back to all my songs when im in a playlist, i know how to get to the playlists but not back



but overall, im happy with it. I might add a JL audio cleansweep later to add an amp. has anyone done this on their bmw?


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

mybavauto said:


> how do i get back to all my songs


If I understand your question, this post shows how to get back to all songs:
_*To set the DICE Silverline to "Song" mode ... *
Press the button number (6)
Then press the button number (1)
Then press the arrow (>) 
Which allows you to scroll thru the songs until you find the one you want
Then press the button (1) to lock in the desired song 
This remaps the arrow button to
Now press the arrow (>) to scroll thru your songs
_
Obviously these steps aren't at all intuitive (and, I think there's an extra step that creeped in there for the song mode only which we need to fix); so I suggest we resolve this and update the operating instructions accordingly.


mybavauto said:


> how do i get the songs to shuffle?


_ I have a RND (randomize?) button on my MID which, I think, causes the DICE to select songs randomly (within whatever mode you're in).
When I press the RND button, an asterisk appears in the MID at the location of the RND button.
I'm guessing (I didn't test it) that this indicates you're "shuffling" songs (dunno if it repeats songs or not).

PLEASE let me know if that's what RND does so I can add it to the printable DICE Silverline operating instructions so all benefit.
_


----------



## mybavauto (Feb 10, 2009)

i have an e46, no dsp. the RND button either shuffles or plays them in alphabetical order. 
the only thing is when RND is pressed, it shuffles songs but it goes by 2 songs, so it may play song "A" for example, but it'll show song "B" and then play song "C" less than a second later. 

number 6 on the radio, shows software version by the way..


what do you mean by "this locks the song"


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mybavauto said:


> just installed kit today! awesome. works a little different than i expected, i just have to get used to it. very easy install.
> 
> few questions:
> 1. when im in playlist mode, and when im in a playlist, how do i get the songs to shuffle?
> 2. how do i get back to all my songs when im in a playlist, i know how to get to the playlists but not back


1. Pressing the RND key will allow for shuffle mode. 
2. Not sure what you mean by this - are you looking to access all music or a particular amount (ie: Artist, Album or Playlist)?


----------



## mybavauto (Feb 10, 2009)

when RND is on, it shuffles, which is what i want, so thats good. When Im in a playlist, how do i get back to play my entire library? the instructions above didnt help.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mybavauto said:


> when RND is on, it shuffles, which is what i want, so thats good. When Im in a playlist, how do i get back to play my entire library? the instructions above didnt help.


After your Playlist is chosen, press CD1 to return to Song Selection.


----------



## Slagheap (Sep 12, 2005)

*AM/FM Radio not working with new Dice*

I have an 2001 e46 with Business CD. I've had an IceLink Plus for several years that I used with an iPod, and then a 1st gen iPhone. I just got an iPhone 3GS, so I got the new Dice (from eas) so I can charge it.

I installed the Dice using my existing IceLink trunk cable.

I'm able to use my system only for the iPhone connection now. The radio doesn't work at all. None of the buttons do anything (except briefly show either ATTACHED or DETACHED) when pressed. I get song title text on the radio (which I could do without), and the steering wheel controls do work. I'd like to have a working radio though.

My initial install was with fuses 7 & 41 removed. Since I was having the radio problems, I figured I needed a full battery disconnection*, so I just tried that today, but it is still the same. Each time at first start up the display says something about "CORE NOT ATTACHED", (I think).

* - Detached negative terminal, detached positive terminal, shorted the cables together for a few seconds.... then reset the trunk cable in the Dice. Then reattached positive to battery, then negative.

I have the Dice set for iPod mode, and the more advanced of the two text modes.

For what's it's worth, I have my iPhone mounted on the dash, and prefer to fully use its display and controls. I don't care about the title text on the radio display (though the steering wheel controls are nice).

So, how do I get my radio back to normal working order?

Thanks in advance,
Malcolm


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Slagheap said:


> I have an 2001 e46 with Business CD. I've had an IceLink Plus for several years that I used with an iPod, and then a 1st gen iPhone. I just got an iPhone 3GS, so I got the new Dice (from eas) so I can charge it.
> 
> I installed the Dice using my existing IceLink trunk cable.
> 
> ...


There were a few different versions of the harness during the ILP lineup. I would recommend using the DICE harness instead to eliminate any possibilities of errors.


----------



## DBall (Jun 28, 2009)

Strongly considering buying one of these as it's about the only mod I really wanna do.

From what I've gathered it's a fairly easy install (for the radio interface), right?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

DBall said:


> Strongly considering buying one of these as it's about the only mod I really wanna do.
> 
> From what I've gathered it's a fairly easy install (for the radio interface), right?


Very simple - it's about a 45-minute installation.


----------



## DBall (Jun 28, 2009)

tom @ eas said:


> Very simple - it's about a 45-minute installation.


Even for someone who's never taken anything apart in a car....?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

DBall said:


> Even for someone who's never taken anything apart in a car....?


In that case - for your installer


----------



## DBall (Jun 28, 2009)

tom @ eas said:


> In that case - for your installer


I'm not afraid to try... just don't want to irreparably damage anything... :thumbup:

If the instructions are straight forward and the process is simple, I may give it a go. All this DIY talk on here makes it sound easy and fun.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

DBall said:


> I'm not afraid to try... just don't want to irreparably damage anything... :thumbup:
> 
> If the instructions are straight forward and the process is simple, I may give it a go. All this DIY talk on here makes it sound easy and fun.


Email me with your request and I can send you the instructions in advance.


----------



## DBall (Jun 28, 2009)

tom @ eas said:


> Email me with your request and I can send you the instructions in advance.


Awesome... thanks!

(email sent)


----------



## Caleb (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey Tom, I have the radio interface kit on my 04 330i about 2 months ago it started acting up when I have my ipod or any ipod hooked up I only get sound out of the left front speaker. I also have the 3.5 aux jack hooked up and when I hook that into the headphone port of my ipod or into my blackberry I get sound from all 4 speakers so I am assuming the unit is still good. I pulled the dash apart to make sure all the connections were good and the Ipod dock cable has worn through the protective cover in some areas, could this be causing my problem? Can I purchase just the cable portion to replace my worn out one?


----------



## nyprober (Nov 17, 2008)

Tom,

I'm having a couple of problems with my Dice Unit. i'm not sure which model it is, but most likely not the silverline unit. I have to remove the trunk liner to get details.. but let me just mention a couple problems I'm having~ perhaps you may know of some solutions. i've been using a 1st gen ipod touch with the system, which suits my needs: i'm able to hold the menu button for 7 seconds in order to restore the Ipod touch functionality. After using the unit for several months, I began hearing the slight regular ticking that i've read about, but recently it has transitioned to a much louder buzzing sound that is amplified by bumps in the road. If I drive on sufficiently smooth roads, the buzzing sound becomes much fainter. Any jostle, and the buzzing becomes quite noticable with the music. It seems the progression with this unit has been from 1) noise free operation to 2) occasional ticking to 3) extremely distracting buzzing that rivals the volume of the music.

Secondly, i've been trying to use a 3rd G nano with the dice connection. I want to be able to use the click wheel of the Nano, but when I plug the Nano in and it communicates with the Dice unit, I am only able to control the nano through the steering wheel or radio buttons. Is the click wheel not supported unless I somehow toggle some dip switches on the Dice unit? It seems I can sometimes control the music via the Nano when the Dice connector is plugged in only partially. Odd. Pushing it all the way in will lock out the Ipod.

Any suggestions before I start pulling things apart?


Thanks,

James


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Caleb said:


> Hey Tom, I have the radio interface kit on my 04 330i about 2 months ago it started acting up when I have my ipod or any ipod hooked up I only get sound out of the left front speaker. I also have the 3.5 aux jack hooked up and when I hook that into the headphone port of my ipod or into my blackberry I get sound from all 4 speakers so I am assuming the unit is still good. I pulled the dash apart to make sure all the connections were good and the Ipod dock cable has worn through the protective cover in some areas, could this be causing my problem? Can I purchase just the cable portion to replace my worn out one?


I would like to have the kit inspected to be 100% what is causing the issue rather than guessing. If you've verified the harness, the only 2 culprits can be the module or docking cable.

Does using a different iPod change things? Is there a case or iPod cover possible clocking the dock port?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

nyprober said:


> Tom,
> 
> I'm having a couple of problems with my Dice Unit. i'm not sure which model it is, but most likely not the silverline unit. I have to remove the trunk liner to get details.. but let me just mention a couple problems I'm having~ perhaps you may know of some solutions. i've been using a 1st gen ipod touch with the system, which suits my needs: i'm able to hold the menu button for 7 seconds in order to restore the Ipod touch functionality. After using the unit for several months, I began hearing the slight regular ticking that i've read about, but recently it has transitioned to a much louder buzzing sound that is amplified by bumps in the road. If I drive on sufficiently smooth roads, the buzzing sound becomes much fainter. Any jostle, and the buzzing becomes quite noticable with the music. It seems the progression with this unit has been from 1) noise free operation to 2) occasional ticking to 3) extremely distracting buzzing that rivals the volume of the music.


Sounds like there is a loose connection on one of the connector wires. Inspect each of the conntors to make sure everything is making full contact.



nyprober said:


> Secondly, i've been trying to use a 3rd G nano with the dice connection. I want to be able to use the click wheel of the Nano, but when I plug the Nano in and it communicates with the Dice unit, I am only able to control the nano through the steering wheel or radio buttons. Is the click wheel not supported unless I somehow toggle some dip switches on the Dice unit? It seems I can sometimes control the music via the Nano when the Dice connector is plugged in only partially. Odd. Pushing it all the way in will lock out the Ipod.
> 
> Any suggestions before I start pulling things apart?
> 
> ...


2G touch/3G iPod will no longer allow this activity. The new SILVERLINE PRO modules will allow touchscreen activity with text display on the radio if needed.


----------



## DBall (Jun 28, 2009)

As an update, a friend ordered me one (he owed me for a laptop) and we're installing it Saturday. I'm pretty stoked!


----------



## nyprober (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Tom. 

One last question. Can the dip switches be toggled to allow click wheel operation of a 2G 3G nano (non silverline Dice unit) without control via the steering wheel and radio controls? (It is easier for my passenger to find music using the Ipod interface)

I appreciate your dedication to these products!

James


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

nyprober said:


> Thanks Tom.
> 
> One last question. Can the dip switches be toggled to allow click wheel operation of a 2G 3G nano (non silverline Dice unit) without control via the steering wheel and radio controls? (It is easier for my passenger to find music using the Ipod interface)
> 
> ...


On the non PRO models, you can restore Clickwheel/touchscreen operation by setting all of the DIP switches to the DOWN positions - but will lose all text display doing so.


----------



## Caleb (Aug 28, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> I would like to have the kit inspected to be 100% what is causing the issue rather than guessing. If you've verified the harness, the only 2 culprits can be the module or docking cable.
> 
> Does using a different iPod change things? Is there a case or iPod cover possible clocking the dock port?


I have tried it with a few other Ipods and get the same result with all of them thats why I was leaning toward the docking cable. Especially since the aux cable plays through all speakers just fine......


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Caleb said:


> I have tried it with a few other Ipods and get the same result with all of them thats why I was leaning toward the docking cable. Especially since the aux cable plays through all speakers just fine......


I have additional docking cable if needed, but if you've purchased your kit within the past year - this should be covered under warranty with DICE.


----------



## Caleb (Aug 28, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> I have additional docking cable if needed, but if you've purchased your kit within the past year - this should be covered under warranty with DICE.


I wish that was the case, I purchased the car 11 months ago and the Dice unit was already installed so the warranty is a no go. I noticed that I can pick one up from Dice themselves but would rather give my money to a forum vendor instead.... Thanks for all youe help, PM me with purchase details so I can get back to enjoying my Ipod


----------



## DBall (Jun 28, 2009)

Install complete... we did it yesterday. That was the closest I've come to "working on my car" in any fashion... pretty enjoyable.

Now to make playlists... I have hundreds of artists on there and it takes forever to cycle through them all individually... ugh.


----------



## gmb2000 (Mar 8, 2004)

*Question*

Does it always take a few min for the radio to come on after you disconnect from the ipod using the DICE interface kit? I have my car settings switch one is on and switch two is off. I am using the smart mode ipod interface as well. I have a 2001 BMW 325i.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

gmb2000 said:


> Does it always take a few min for the radio to come on after you disconnect from the ipod using the DICE interface kit? I have my car settings switch one is on and switch two is off. I am using the smart mode ipod interface as well. I have a 2001 BMW 325i.


Your Dip switches should be in the DOWN UP UP DOWN positions for Smart Mode in 2001 and earlier models.


----------



## rumblefische (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a DICE iPod integration kit for a BMW 325i. It worked fine at first (could control the volume, advance tracks and displayed song titles), but now when I turn on the car, it no longer shows INIT, and immediately goes to CD 1-68. I can control the volume fine. When I change the channel it shows the change (CD 1-69, CD 1-70, etc.) but the song never changes. The song titles no longer display either. I've updated the iPod firmware to the latest, unplugged everything for several days. Cleared out the iPod and then added new songs. Nothing I've done makes any difference.

Anyone have any ideas on how to get this working again.

r


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

rumblefische said:


> I have a DICE iPod integration kit for a BMW 325i. It worked fine at first (could control the volume, advance tracks and displayed song titles), but now when I turn on the car, it no longer shows INIT, and immediately goes to CD 1-68. I can control the volume fine. When I change the channel it shows the change (CD 1-69, CD 1-70, etc.) but the song never changes. The song titles no longer display either. I've updated the iPod firmware to the latest, unplugged everything for several days. Cleared out the iPod and then added new songs. Nothing I've done makes any difference.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on how to get this working again.
> 
> r


Have you performed a battery reset yet?


----------



## Caleb (Aug 28, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> I have additional docking cable if needed, but if you've purchased your kit within the past year - this should be covered under warranty with DICE.


Where do I go to purchase the cable?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Caleb said:


> Where do I go to purchase the cable?


Cables can be found here on the site:

*DICE iPod Dock Connector Cable w/ USB Charging*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=23


----------



## rumblefische (Jul 22, 2009)

tom @ eas said:


> Have you performed a battery reset yet?


Tom, I'd forgotten about that. I couldn't find the procedure using the search, can you repost it for me?

r


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

rumblefische said:


> Tom, I'd forgotten about that. I couldn't find the procedure using the search, can you repost it for me?
> 
> r


1. Disconnect iPod from cable
2. Remove battery cables, negative first
3. Touch battery cable terminals together (away from battery) for +5 seconds, a small spark is normal as this is stored power draining from the system.
4. Allow cables to remain disconnected for about 5-7 minutes
5. Reconnect battery cables onto battery, negative last.
6. Reboot iPod by pressing on MENU and CENTER buttons for +5 seconds and then reconnecting to the DICE cable after the reboot process is completed.


----------



## skinnyorangecat (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi -

I've had my DICE for about 2 months and during that time I've had to pull the car's battery twice to reset the module. Is there something I can do to help avoid this? Should I always disconnect my ipod before turning off the car or after turning off the car, for example? Is it ok to leave the ipod connected when turning off/on the car? In both cases the ipod had been left in the car during the day. I'm wondering if it could have gotten too hot as we have had high temps the last couple of months.

Any advice is welcome
Lori


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

skinnyorangecat said:


> Hi -
> 
> I've had my DICE for about 2 months and during that time I've had to pull the car's battery twice to reset the module. Is there something I can do to help avoid this? Should I always disconnect my ipod before turning off the car or after turning off the car, for example? Is it ok to leave the ipod connected when turning off/on the car? In both cases the ipod had been left in the car during the day. I'm wondering if it could have gotten too hot as we have had high temps the last couple of months.
> 
> ...


Lori,

Are you leaving the iPod connected in the vehicle overnight?


----------



## pathfinderguy (Jul 14, 2009)

So, just unplug the battery, wait a few minutes, and reconnect it?


----------



## pathfinderguy (Jul 14, 2009)

Okay, tried the battery reset... Nope, still doesn't work right...


----------



## Josh P. (Jul 28, 2009)

tom @ eas said:


> Are you equipped with DSP by any chance?


No DSP as far as I know. No DSP button on the MID anyway...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Josh P. said:


> No DSP as far as I know. No DSP button on the MID anyway...


The DICE could be picking up interference from other devices in the vehicle. You can try relocating the wire to see if the noise is diminished or if you cannot find the source of the noise - a ground loop isolator must be used.

Some BMWs are more sensitive to engine noise than others. Here is a link to the version we offer on the website:

*12 Amp Power Noise Filter*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?&products_id=309

Another tip would be to ground the #1 wire of the 3-pin adapter (which is ground) to a clean chassis ground, this may be the solution to your problem.

Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

pathfinderguy said:


> So, just unplug the battery, wait a few minutes, and reconnect it?


Perform the following steps:

1. Disconnect iPod from cable
2. Remove battery cables, negative first
3. Touch battery cable terminals together (away from battery) for +5 seconds, a small spark is normal as this is stored power draining from the system.
4. Allow cables to remain disconnected for about 5-7 minutes
5. Reconnect battery cables onto battery, negative last.
6. Reboot iPod by pressing on MENU and CENTER buttons for +5 seconds and then reconnecting to the DICE cable after the reboot process is completed.


----------



## pathfinderguy (Jul 14, 2009)

Okay, did all that... Even left it overnight, just to be on the safe side... Still having the issues... Next step to troubleshoot it?


----------



## pathfinderguy (Jul 14, 2009)

Okay, now it's quit responding all together. Doesn't even give me the option to choose something other than the radio or built-in CD. Doh!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

pathfinderguy said:


> Okay, now it's quit responding all together. Doesn't even give me the option to choose something other than the radio or built-in CD. Doh!


Can you try testing the DICE without the XM in the loop to see if your results are any different?


----------



## pathfinderguy (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, tried it without the XM, doesn't work (either says DETACHED or STOPPED or doesn't even let you select anything besides the radio)... Tried the XM without the DICE, works fine. Looks like it's the DICE that's kaput.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

pathfinderguy said:


> Yeah, tried it without the XM, doesn't work (either says DETACHED or STOPPED or doesn't even let you select anything besides the radio)... Tried the XM without the DICE, works fine. Looks like it's the DICE that's kaput.


DETACHED/STOPPED means the DICE does not see the iPod or the iPod was left in the vehicle overnight and went into sleep mode.

Disconnect and reboot iPod by pressing on MENU and CENTER buttons for +5 seconds and then reconnecting to the DICE cable after the reboot process is completed.


----------



## pathfinderguy (Jul 14, 2009)

I actually disconnected and rebooted the iPod and tried it with both my iPod, iPhone, and my buddy's iPod, and then plugged my iPod into my buddy's DICE and it worked fine in his car. And like I said, on top of that, it won't see the Sirius if the DICE is plugged in. I did the battery reset, and still nada.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

pathfinderguy said:


> I actually disconnected and rebooted the iPod and tried it with both my iPod, iPhone, and my buddy's iPod, and then plugged my iPod into my buddy's DICE and it worked fine in his car. And like I said, on top of that, it won't see the Sirius if the DICE is plugged in. I did the battery reset, and still nada.


Can you place the DIP switches all in the UP positions and perform a battery reset to see if this solves things?

Smart Mode may be causing issues with XM.


----------



## pathfinderguy (Jul 14, 2009)

Okay, I'll try that first thing in the morning.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Mack said:


> Guys two quick questions. Sorry if these have been answered in the Q/A or other threads.
> 
> 1. Many times when I start my car up with my DICE running it'll show "PAUSED". The only workaroudn I have for this is to undock the iPod and then redock it. Not a HUGE problem but is there a button somewhere that'll unpause it?
> 
> ...


If you are leaving the iPod plugged in overnight, it can cause behavior such as this. Disconnect the iPod when leaving the vehicle overnight and power up fully before connecting.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

JGunther27 said:


> Did the Dice Silverline install to my 2006 330Ci, following the instructions. iPod plays but has some issues:
> 
> 1. When switching from the iPod (mode) to the FM Radio, i get a loud static noise for a second. Not really a big deal, just a little annoying.


A brief amount of digital noise is normal, some vehicles are a bit louder when the MODE button is pressed than others - it only lasts about a half a second.



JGunther27 said:


> 2. When using the iPod, at random times all of a sudden the music switches to the FM radio, even though the ipod is still the selected source and the song name is still scrolling. I then have to manually press the mode button a few times to get it to go back to the iPod. This is a pain in the butt! And i dont get why it keeps dropping its connection for no reason?


Are there any other devices connected to the vehicle that were not originally from BMW?



JGunther27 said:


> 3. I have the Navigation in my car, and when im using the DICE iPod, i can't hit the menu button to input a destination. When i hit the menu button, the choices flash for a second but i never can choose any of the options. Navigation will not let me do a split screen, so i can listen to iPod and use my nav. This is a BIG problem...meaning when im going somewhere and need the NAV i cant listen to my iPod. (YES I DO have the Navigation version of the DICE, or at least that what I bought, not sure if thats what showed up).


What are the positions of your DIP switches? Also - are you using a SILVERLINE or SILVERLINE PRO kit?



JGunther27 said:


> 4. For some reason when on the iPod mode, above where it shows the artist and song, it shows that it is "Speed Dialing" as if I'm using my bluetooth. Any clue why it does this?
> 
> I will try to take pictures of all this as well as a video if I can...to further explain. Appreciate all your help.


I'll need to know what kind of SILVERLINE kit you have and DIP position settings to answer this one as well.


----------



## JGunther27 (Jun 24, 2009)

tom @ eas said:


> A brief amount of digital noise is normal, some vehicles are a bit louder when the MODE button is pressed than others - it only lasts about a half a second.


- Ok, but something has to be done to improve this? Any suggestions? Insulation? something?



tom @ eas said:


> Are there any other devices connected to the vehicle that were not originally from BMW?


- No other devices connected this is first mod. Everything else OEM.



tom @ eas said:


> What are the positions of your DIP switches? Also - are you using a SILVERLINE or SILVERLINE PRO kit?


-Silverline Pro purchased 2 weeks ago and i have the one with NAV option.

-Didnt like the ipod being locked and using ipod through CD buttons so i went with the second option to be able to use scroll wheel to select playlist and songs.



tom @ eas said:


> I'll need to know what kind of SILVERLINE kit you have and DIP position settings to answer this one as well.


-see above


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

JGunther27 said:


> - Ok, but something has to be done to improve this? Any suggestions? Insulation? something?


Nothing, sorry. Some vehicles are a bit louder than others - this is even experienced with OEM CD Changers.



JGunther27 said:


> -Silverline Pro purchased 2 weeks ago and i have the one with NAV option. Didnt like the ipod being locked and using ipod through CD buttons so i went with the second option to be able to use scroll wheel to select playlist and songs.


I will still need a verification of your DIP position settings to be 100% sure.


----------



## pathfinderguy (Jul 14, 2009)

Okay, so placed all the dip switches in the UP position and did a battery reset... Still doesn't work...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

pathfinderguy said:


> Okay, so placed all the dip switches in the UP position and did a battery reset... Still doesn't work...


What exactly isn't working at this stage? Please be as descriptive as possible.


----------



## pathfinderguy (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey Tom, thanks for all your help. Okay, so here's where things stand: when the DICE is plugged in, the XM doesn't show up at all on the radio. The DICE either doesn't show up at all or if it does show up it either shows an error message that says "DETACHED" or "STOPPED". I've tried it with other iPods, and it wouldn't read them, either. I plugged a friend's DICE into the same plug and it worked just fine, even using the same dip switch settings.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

dharmadoggie said:


> There are so many posts here I don't know where to look. I installed the Silverline Pro in a 2005 X3, and per verbal instructions from BSW service manager, I did not disconnect the battery for install, but did install the 3 pin plug last. I described some problems to BSW and they arranged for Dice to send me a new module. It made no difference.
> 
> Note that I am using this with iPhone 3Gs. Problems are:
> 
> - Soft clicking about every 1-2 seconds with or without the iPhone connected. Tom of EAS alludes in another post to that as a cable routing problem but makes no specific recommendation. I have it coiled up in the console under the cup holder, but it runs back to the module which is just above the ashtray. The problem does not go away if I turn the iPhone off compeletely.


Different vehicles can react differently. For those that are experiencing interference, we recommend the radio harness instead.



dharmadoggie said:


> - Bass, treble, etc. can be slelected, the first one appears for a second, and then the display goes right back to showing the track being displayed, before I have a chance to do anything.


Unfortunately, both cannot be retained. You will have to turn off text or use the clock in your OBC cluster if you wish the time to be displayed while the iPod is in play.



dharmadoggie said:


> - Hitting the clock display button shows the time for an instant, then goes right back to track display


Same as above.



dharmadoggie said:


> - Album selection is a total mystery. I can't say if it's a really bad user interface design or it's broken.


Albums can be selected by pressing CD4 and navigating via the << >> buttons.



dharmadoggie said:


> - Sometimes, if the radio is on before the iPhone is connected, the iPhone's iPod function will show something like "Accessory attached" and all iPhone based iPod navigation is lost.


Was a proper battery reset performed when the kit was being installed?



dharmadoggie said:


> So, If I disconnect the battery and then do what - wait? touch the battery cables together? do an incantation? - will it fix all this, or is it merely a poorly designed piece of .... equipment? (88 pages of posts does not speak well for its quality, IMHO.)


Here are the steps:

1. Disconnect iPod/iPhone from cable
2. Remove battery cables, negative first
3. Touch battery cable terminals together (away from battery) for +5 seconds, a small spark is normal as this is stored power draining from the system.
4. Allow cables to remain disconnected for about 5-7 minutes
5. Reconnect battery cables onto battery, negative last.
6. Reboot iPod by pressing on MENU and CENTER buttons for +5 seconds and then reconnecting to the DICE cable after the reboot process is completed.


----------



## dharmadoggie (Sep 11, 2008)

Reply comments begin with >>



tom @ eas said:


> Different vehicles can react differently. For those that are experiencing interference, we recommend the radio harness instead.
> 
> >> I'll have to return the unit to BSW and order from you, I guess, since BSW doesn't have the radio harness.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

dharmadoggie said:


> >> The iPhone does not have these buttons. For iPhone perhaps I should power it down and on again?


Same exasperating problem as the radio mount and the battery-reboot procedure for the iPod touch.

The oft-posted "instructions" sound good and simple, but can't be put in practice because they're missing essential details.
- no instructions exist for radio mount of my configuration 
- no instructions exist for the use model of the DICE (in practice)
- no instructions exist for battery reboot procedure of iPod touch & iPhone
etc.

Not one to complain without solving the problem myself ... we'll just write our own instructions, with everyone pitching in.

FOR EXAMPLE:

To solve the lack of instructions for the radio mount (none existed when I bought my DICE), I wrote my own (with the help of many, including CN90).

And, to start to solve the problem of the bad battery-reboot procedures, I also started my own instructions (along with a printable DICE use-model cheat sheet to keep in your sun visor).

Hopefully the team together can flesh out so the full-battery-reboot procedure for an iPod touch and iPhone so that in the end, we do have instructions for using the DICE with an iPod touch or iPhone too.

PS: I'm still not sure how to properly reboot the iPod touch or iPhone.


----------



## BenF12400 (Sep 2, 2009)

Please see my recent post - I got the impression when talking to Dice tech support that they admit there are problems with the upgraded Dice Silverline pro "in certain X3's" although they were unclear as to what would be the solution. I was more than a little disappointed as two Dice units we had worked "perfectly" for a brief time then failed - failures occured within an hour of the first installation, within five minutes of the second.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

BenF12400 said:


> Please see my recent post - I got the impression when talking to Dice tech support that they admit there are problems with the upgraded Dice Silverline pro "in certain X3's" although they were unclear as to what would be the solution. I was more than a little disappointed as two Dice units we had worked "perfectly" for a brief time then failed - failures occured within an hour of the first installation, within five minutes of the second.


The 07-09 X3 radios operate a bit differently than other X3s - your 06 is not affected. Since you are already in contact with DICE, I would recommend following up with them directly.


----------



## Dougie130 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Tom, 

I need some advice, I Have been using the Dice system in my 06 X3 for 4 months without any real problems, (ok i did get some clicking noises but It seem to only happen when turning the car on with the ipod connected, switching the radio on and off with the ipod disconnected cured this), Suddenly with the ipod connected I now get loud high frequency clicking noises that wont go away. I have tried disconnecting the car battery etc, resetting the ipod, trying another ipod but none seem to work. I have the dice set to simple UI with ipod control. When using the AUX input there is no clicking noise. I think the ipod cable might be damaged, but before I order a new one (expensive with postage + customs to N.Ireland!) I want to make sure its not the module or something else I have over looked. 

thanks


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Dougie130 said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I need some advice, I Have been using the Dice system in my 06 X3 for 4 months without any real problems, (ok i did get some clicking noises but It seem to only happen when turning the car on with the ipod connected, switching the radio on and off with the ipod disconnected cured this), Suddenly with the ipod connected I now get loud high frequency clicking noises that wont go away. I have tried disconnecting the car battery etc, resetting the ipod, trying another ipod but none seem to work. I have the dice set to simple UI with ipod control. When using the AUX input there is no clicking noise. I think the ipod cable might be damaged, but before I order a new one (expensive with postage + customs to N.Ireland!) I want to make sure its not the module or something else I have over looked.
> 
> thanks


Can you tell me if this is a radio or trunk/console interface kit?


----------



## jbnimble (Mar 29, 2006)

Tom,

At the start of this thread you speak of an "upgrade path" for users of the 1st gen DICE.
I had so many issues with mine (dice a00063-0606) that I just left it connected in my 06 X3 and never used it. Any time I connected an ipod it just said CD Check and froze. The car is getting totalled so I decided to pull the unit out.
Can you tell me what my options are to either get this unit fixed or else upgrade to the latest unit?
I now have an 08 x3 without nav and would be interested in another Dice unit.

Thanks,

Ronan


----------



## Dougie130 (Sep 21, 2009)

tom @ eas said:


> Can you tell me if this is a radio or trunk/console interface kit?


Sorry Not Sure, its fitted into the preinstalled BMW cables that run under the centre arm rest. Is that the trunk equivalent for the X3?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jbnimble said:


> Tom,
> 
> At the start of this thread you speak of an "upgrade path" for users of the 1st gen DICE.
> I had so many issues with mine (dice a00063-0606) that I just left it connected in my 06 X3 and never used it. Any time I connected an ipod it just said CD Check and froze. The car is getting totalled so I decided to pull the unit out.
> ...


Both the module and docking cable would need to be replaced if using a current model iPod or iPhone, it's best to get a complete kit, which is only $20 more.

The 07-09 X3 radios operate a bit different than earlier models. While the DICE will work - control will be a bit limited, DICE is no longer recommending the kits for the 07-09 X3 models.


----------



## jbnimble (Mar 29, 2006)

So do I just return the current unit..... with an additional $20 for the latest unit? Is that what you are saying regarding the upgrade path?
Sorry if I am misinterpreting your response.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jbnimble said:


> So do I just return the current unit..... with an additional $20 for the latest unit? Is that what you are saying regarding the upgrade path?
> Sorry if I am misinterpreting your response.


I'm referring to the replacement pieces that are needed - we do not buy back old pieces.

Instead of purchasing the 2 pieces seperately, it would be wise to sell your existing kit and purchase a new one. This would come out less expensive in the long run.


----------



## Dougie130 (Sep 21, 2009)

hi tom,

dissconnected the battery for 45 minutes reinstalled the dice and turned everything back on, its now displaying 'core not detect'. The ipod touch plays and the loud ticking sound is gone, but if I toggle between radio and Ipod it comes back. I now have some new menu options vol, mid, bass, etc. Any help would be greatful on this thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Dougie130 said:


> hi tom,
> 
> dissconnected the battery for 45 minutes reinstalled the dice and turned everything back on, its now displaying 'core not detect'. The ipod touch plays and the loud ticking sound is gone, but if I toggle between radio and Ipod it comes back. I now have some new menu options vol, mid, bass, etc. Any help would be greatful on this thanks.


You are in AUX mode. Press CD5/TRACK1 to return to iPod mode, then exit by pressing CD1.


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

Dougie130 said:


> its now displaying 'core not detect'.





tom @ eas said:


> You are in AUX mode. Press CD5/TRACK1 to return to iPod mode, then exit by pressing CD1.


Hi Tom,
My DICE Silverline has been stuck in "*CORE 1.400E*" mode for more than a week (I am pretty tired of the battery disconnect so I wait until I really want to use the iPod to do the full-battery-reboot procedure).

Do you think this "*CORE 1.400E*" mode is a similar problem?

Bluebee


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bluebee said:


> Hi Tom,
> My DICE Silverline has been stuck in "*CORE 1.400E*" mode for more than a week (I am pretty tired of the battery disconnect so I wait until I really want to use the iPod to do the full-battery-reboot procedure).
> 
> Do you think this "*CORE 1.400E*" mode is a similar problem?
> ...


You're likely in CD6, push CD1-5 to exit this mode.


----------



## BenF12400 (Sep 2, 2009)

Has anyone considered that the Dice Silverline just hasn't been "perfected" yet - or thoroughly tested? - the two I've had stopped working shortly after an easy setup - everything worked perfectly - once. I had a "support ticket" with Dice, but they changed their Website a few days ago and not only does the site no longer recognize my login, when I tried to re-register I get a message that the website to register does not exist. Calling them only leads to the tech support people saying they have had problems with X3's (2006) and are "waiting for someone to bring in a vehicle to test" and they would "get back to me". I wonder how professional installers can cope with manufacturing problems like this - they must get calls constantly.:dunno:


----------



## Dougie130 (Sep 21, 2009)

sorry tom, 

I cant seem to get the dice to initialize with the ipod properly, it keeps displaying, core not detect, and booting in aux mode(strange the ipod works in this mode through the ipod cable). pressing cd5 and changing it to ipod mode means the loud clicking comes back. When I toggle back to AUX mode the ipod doesnt work through the ipod cable as expected. I have disconected the battery a number of times but on luck, I'm wondering if the ipod cable might be damaged causing it not intialize with the ipod? or something else I have over looked.

thanks again


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Dougie130 said:


> sorry tom,
> 
> I cant seem to get the dice to initialize with the ipod properly, it keeps displaying, core not detect, and booting in aux mode(strange the ipod works in this mode through the ipod cable). pressing cd5 and changing it to ipod mode means the loud clicking comes back. When I toggle back to AUX mode the ipod doesnt work through the ipod cable as expected. I have disconected the battery a number of times but on luck, I'm wondering if the ipod cable might be damaged causing it not intialize with the ipod? or something else I have over looked.
> 
> thanks again


Are there any physical marks on any of the cabling to suggest this?

Also - what are the positions of your DIP switches on the module?


----------



## Dougie130 (Sep 21, 2009)

Because the cable comes out of the centre arm rest it gets nipped sometimes when closing the lid. The dip switches are set to car off off and ipod on on. This is orginally how i set it, as i dont care about text or being able to control it through the radio. Orginally set on this mode i could skip forward and reverse the track through the steering wheel controls and charge. 

thank you


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Dougie130 said:


> Because the cable comes out of the centre arm rest it gets nipped sometimes when closing the lid. The dip switches are set to car off off and ipod on on. This is orginally how i set it, as i dont care about text or being able to control it through the radio. Orginally set on this mode i could skip forward and reverse the track through the steering wheel controls and charge.
> 
> thank you


I would recommend a new path as the lid will eventually damage the docking cable after time.

Can you tell me if you have a SILVERLINE or SILVERLINE PRO kit? If you have the PRO kit, the switches should be in the UP UP UP DOWN positions.


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> You're likely in CD6, push CD1-5 to exit this mode.


Didn't work. Still stuck in the mode. No big deal. When I clean out my trunk, I'll do my umpteeenth battery reboot which I'm sure will clear it out.

I just didn't know if this was a "new mode" that I haven't yet been stuck in.

bluebee


----------



## wdaveweaver (Apr 29, 2007)

Tom,

Having a problem with my Dice module. I have had this one since 2007 (original module) and use my IPOD Nano (2nd gen) with it fine for over a year. However, lately the text is not working and I can no longer control it thru the radio or wheel controls. None of the dip switches have been changed and I have performed the reset procedure to no avail (battery disconnect). When I plug in the IPOD it only shows "VOL:68" on the display and I can only control it thru the wheel on the IPOD itself, but it does play just fine thru the radio. I have also reset my IPOD several times and it is not helping. Do you think there is a problem with my DICE interface or have I entered some mode accidentally? Thanks for your help.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

wdaveweaver said:


> Tom,
> 
> Having a problem with my Dice module. I have had this one since 2007 (original module) and use my IPOD Nano (2nd gen) with it fine for over a year. However, lately the text is not working and I can no longer control it thru the radio or wheel controls. None of the dip switches have been changed and I have performed the reset procedure to no avail (battery disconnect). When I plug in the IPOD it only shows "VOL:68" on the display and I can only control it thru the wheel on the IPOD itself, but it does play just fine thru the radio. I have also reset my IPOD several times and it is not helping. Do you think there is a problem with my DICE interface or have I entered some mode accidentally? Thanks for your help.


You're in AUX mode.

Press CD5/TRACK1 to return to iPod mode.


----------



## wdaveweaver (Apr 29, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> You're in AUX mode.
> 
> Press CD5/TRACK1 to return to iPod mode.


Thanks Tom, worked like a charm. Thought I had to be in some mode. Last time I let the wife drive the car for the weekend :thumbdwn:


----------



## jacknk (Dec 30, 2005)

Tom, I'm having problems with my Dice Ipod integration device. I boutht it from EAS in 2006. I used it in my 2000 323i and it worked great. Took it out when I traded for my 2003 330ix. The 330 has the business radioalso. When I plug it in the turn signals do not work and ac compressor does not work. Any ideas on a solution. Thanks


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jacknk said:


> Tom, I'm having problems with my Dice Ipod integration device. I boutht it from EAS in 2006. I used it in my 2000 323i and it worked great. Took it out when I traded for my 2003 330ix. The 330 has the business radioalso. When I plug it in the turn signals do not work and ac compressor does not work. Any ideas on a solution. Thanks


There was a software bug back in 4/06 that caused this, this was rectified about a month later. Contact DICE directly to see if they can update your module for you.


----------



## jacknk (Dec 30, 2005)

I returned the unit in July 2006 because my Climate Control would go on and off. Don't know if this is the problem you are referring to, the modul was upgraded returned and worked fine. I have talked to Dice and they act cluless. One guy told me to send it in and sent me an email. The email said they needed a copy of the original sales receipt which I could not find. I called them back and told them I had a receipt from EAS where it was upgraded under warranty and the guy said that would be OK but the problem was he did not know of anything they could do. He said the unit was 3 years old and outdated. I did not like his response and decided I would contact you guys, and maybe you could get something done? If you could talk with them or know someone to contact I would appreciate it.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jacknk said:


> I returned the unit in July 2006 because my Climate Control would go on and off. Don't know if this is the problem you are referring to, the modul was upgraded returned and worked fine. I have talked to Dice and they act cluless. One guy told me to send it in and sent me an email. The email said they needed a copy of the original sales receipt which I could not find. I called them back and told them I had a receipt from EAS where it was upgraded under warranty and the guy said that would be OK but the problem was he did not know of anything they could do. He said the unit was 3 years old and outdated. I did not like his response and decided I would contact you guys, and maybe you could get something done? If you could talk with them or know someone to contact I would appreciate it.


Warranty replacement is purely up to DICE's discretion since they are the manufactuer, there is a 1 year warranty on the kit. A kit purchased in 2006 would no longer be covered.

We do have replacement modules avaialble if you do not want to purchase a complete kit.


----------



## jw08 (Dec 4, 2008)

Tom,

Could you please confirm what position the dip switches should in for my car?

It is a 2003 330i, 6/03 production date, business CD.

This thing keeps locking up randomly requiring me to disconnect the battery cables to reset it.

I am in the process of updating to the latest firmware for the iPod (1G iPod Touch 16GB) and am hoping that will help as well.

Currently, all switches are set to OFF. Playback works fine but navigation through the radio display text is difficult. Also, the despite the switches being set for the iPod to be locked, it is NOT going into accessory mode or displaying the DICE logo.

Thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jw08 said:


> Tom,
> 
> Could you please confirm what position the dip switches should in for my car?
> 
> ...


I will need to know what type of DICE kit (DICE standard, Siverline, Siverline PRO) you have.


----------



## jw08 (Dec 4, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> I will need to know what type of DICE kit (DICE standard, Siverline, Siverline PRO) you have.


I have the DICE silverline pro (radio version).


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

tom @ eas said:


> I will need to know what type of DICE kit (DICE standard, Siverline, Siverline PRO) you have.


I'm not a fan of Smart Mode, usually we'll leave all switches in the UP positions.


----------



## jw08 (Dec 4, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> I'm not a fan of Smart Mode, usually we'll leave all switches in the UP positions.


I tried it with all switches in the up positions. With that setup, I couldn't navigate through songs using the head unit controls because the text interface was flashing too quickly. I put the very first (from the left) switch to the down position to slow the text display and reset the DICE. That part works fine, now. Apparently I have an 'old version' business CD?

The iPod is not going into accessory mode, but text is being displayed on the head unit and I am able to navigate through the iPod using the head unit. I had to google to find out what smart mode is. I'm guessing the display does now lock w/ the DICE logo because the ipod touch does not have a physical hold switch.

I'm happy with how it's working now but I think it will only be a few days before the radio display shows it is connected to the Ipod when it isn't and I have to disconnect either the battery or DICE to reboot everything. If it wouldn't lock up to the point where it needs a reset (randomly, of course), this thing would be functioning perfectly.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jw08 said:


> I tried it with all switches in the up positions. With that setup, I couldn't navigate through songs using the head unit controls because the text interface was flashing too quickly. I put the very first (from the left) switch to the down position to slow the text display and reset the DICE. That part works fine, now. Apparently I have an 'old version' business CD?
> 
> The iPod is not going into accessory mode, but text is being displayed on the head unit and I am able to navigate through the iPod using the head unit. I had to google to find out what smart mode is. I'm guessing the display does now lock w/ the DICE logo because the ipod touch does not have a physical hold switch.
> 
> I'm happy with how it's working now but I think it will only be a few days before the radio display shows it is connected to the Ipod when it isn't and I have to disconnect either the battery or DICE to reboot everything. If it wouldn't lock up to the point where it needs a reset (randomly, of course), this thing would be functioning perfectly.


In this case, it should be DOWN UP UP UP to slow down the display rate.


----------



## jw08 (Dec 4, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> In this case, it should be DOWN UP UP UP to slow down the display rate.


That's how it's setup. It WAS working fine.

I drove home from work listening to the ipod at 6pm. I just went out to the car at 10pm and its locked with ATTACHED displayed on the screen. I have to reset it AGAIN...

WTF is causing this? At this point, an FM transmitter would have been cheaper and infinitely more reliable. This is infuriating.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jw08 said:


> That's how it's setup. It WAS working fine.
> 
> I drove home from work listening to the ipod at 6pm. I just went out to the car at 10pm and its locked with ATTACHED displayed on the screen. I have to reset it AGAIN...
> 
> WTF is causing this? At this point, an FM transmitter would have been cheaper and infinitely more reliable. This is infuriating.


At this point, I would recommend contacting DICE to speak directly with a technician on your issue. DICE can be contacted at 888.342.3999 or by email at [email protected].


----------



## jw08 (Dec 4, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> At this point, I would recommend contacting DICE to speak directly with a technician on your issue. DICE can be contacted at 888.342.3999 or by email at [email protected].


Yep - I was their first phone call this morning. They are saying it's caused by the ipod going into hibernation mode from inactivity. Apparently the fix is to press a button on the ipod to bring it back up _before_ turning on the car. I will reset the DICE again and try their suggestion.

If this does not work, I am going to wire a switch into the glovebox to cut power to the DICE so that when it freezes it requires a simple button press instead of glovebox removal or battery disconnect.

Thanks for your help and sorry to be a PITA.


----------



## wdaveweaver (Apr 29, 2007)

Tom,

Got another question for ya. I have a Dice Standard module installed in my 330i that I put in about 2 years ago that works fine with my Ipod Nano. I recently updated to an Iphone 3gs (32gb) and was wondering will this phone work with the Dice unit I currently have? I know I need to update the cable to be able to charge as with all the new generation Ipods and do you guys sell one? Let me know and thanks again for your help.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

wdaveweaver said:


> Tom,
> 
> Got another question for ya. I have a Dice Standard module installed in my 330i that I put in about 2 years ago that works fine with my Ipod Nano. I recently updated to an Iphone 3gs (32gb) and was wondering will this phone work with the Dice unit I currently have? I know I need to update the cable to be able to charge as with all the new generation Ipods and do you guys sell one? Let me know and thanks again for your help.


the 3GS is compatible, but it will not charge without the updated docking cable:

*DICE iPod Dock Connector Cable w/ USB Charging*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=232


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

shadyb421 said:


> Ok so i had my Dice installed in my 325i with the dip switches set to smart mode but when i started playing it i dont think i initialized it properly or at all for that matter. Now most of the time when i try to use the headunit controls its seems that whenever i would try and change the playlist or artist hit any of the other cd buttons to change settings it seems as if the headunit or so is locked and displays say cd03-01 and then goes right back to scrolling through the name of the song, and wont move unless i either hit the display time button and then the button i want to switch to say FM radio.


Just replied to your other thread on e46F.



lee.g said:


> i have just installed the dice silverline pro into my 2000 320i, it has a stock head deck, though the car was released in december of 2000, all the text shows up on the radio and the dice unit works well, though as soon as i installed it i lost use of all the buttons on the head deck, the only ones that work are the eject cd button and the volume/ power know. this means that i can only get out of the ipod mode by inserting a cd, at which point it changes to the cd player and i regain all control of the buttons on the head deck. all the steering wheel controls still work.


What are the positions of your DIP switches on the module? They should be all in the UP UP UP UP positions.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

kelleycat530 said:


> Installed new IPod Silverline Pro integration kit.
> Car: '99 328i with factory Business CD Radio (has CD, no cassette). Note that unit does not have "Mode" switch, only CD switch.
> Downloaded latest IPod drivers, etc. just like directions stated.
> 1) At power up, unit says it is not connected but then works (does this every time).
> ...


Since you are pre2002, all commands will require a double-button press. Are you leaving the iPod connected to the DICE overnight?


----------



## kelleycat530 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for quick response. No, I made sure no ipod connected overnight. Tried reseating all connections - still no sound from lft speakers. 
Ipod works fine when alone.
Jim


----------



## kelleycat530 (Mar 21, 2008)

Tom,

Noticed that when I press CD and Dice starts, the text on radio says "Core not detected". But then Ipod music plays, but only from rt channel. All functions seem to work.
Jim


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

kelleycat530 said:


> Tom,
> 
> Noticed that when I press CD and Dice starts, the text on radio says "Core not detected". But then Ipod music plays, but only from rt channel. All functions seem to work.
> Jim


Audio coming from the right channel only could mean a severed signal wire on the harness or dead channel in the module itself.

Is this a radio or trunk interface kit and who was your original reseller?


----------



## kelleycat530 (Mar 21, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> Audio coming from the right channel only could mean a severed signal wire on the harness or dead channel in the module itself.
> 
> Is this a radio or trunk interface kit and who was your original reseller?


Tom,
I connected via the trunk connections.
Purchased from Bavarian Soundwerks.
Will I have to send unit back or is there any way I could check unit or harness?

Thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

kelleycat530 said:


> Tom,
> I connected via the trunk connections.
> Purchased from Bavarian Soundwerks.
> Will I have to send unit back or is there any way I could check unit or harness?
> ...


You can perform on continuity test on the harness, but it's rare there is any issues with the harness unless a connector was forcibly pulled upon or wire severed.


----------



## cr1272 (Jan 4, 2010)

kelleycat530 said:


> Tried again this morning and found car battery dead (no IPod connected overnight).


Hi,

I've had the exact same problem with my trunk kit. Installed it and it worked fine, unplugged the ipod (nano) overnight to fill it with tunes, and the next morning, the car battery was dead. I was also getting a warning light on the dash indicating a rear-left faulty/blown bulb.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

cr1272 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've had the exact same problem with my trunk kit. Installed it and it worked fine, unplugged the ipod (nano) overnight to fill it with tunes, and the next morning, the car battery was dead. I was also getting a warning light on the dash indicating a rear-left faulty/blown bulb.


We have not had one case where the DICE is pulling excessive current after vehicle shutdown, the modules goes into sleep mode as soon as the ignition is shut off.

A draw test would determine what is killing your battery.


----------



## beachmason (Apr 27, 2008)

*Annoying scratching interference*

Hoping for some insight. I have 2001 530 sport with Business CD and DSP. I bought and installed the appropriate DICE Silverline kit and DSP module new about a year ago. I followed the instructions on a great series of utube videos and I believe did as good a job as a semi handy-man can do, splicing, soldering, and taping up the DSP install. I chose to leave the units in the trunk area, so the DSP unit and the DICE adapter are velcro'd to the metal box in the trunk. Therefore the cable between the DSP and Dice unit is still fully intact and neatly rolled up and stored in the trunk as well. My problem does not relate to any dip switch settings as I have tried them all.

Generally, I am happy with the product. There was the initial anger about always being disengaged but I have gotten used to just having to replug the ipod in to wake it up in the trunk after not using the ipod for an hour or so. There are also some annoying things I can't figure out and aren't documented in the manual like what to do when it displays PAUSED or STOPPED as I strugle to restart sometimes. Also, I can't save the correct settings on the unit, can't really explain this other than if I hit 6, the proper setting to get the display of the IPOD and Car versions is 6-4. But you can't save that, the moment you hit another key and then go back to 6, it's back on 6-1 and you have to go to 6-4 again. It doesn't actually seem to have anything to do with whether the unit works though???Anyways, not the topic of this thread.

My main dissatisfaction is with a constant scratching sound in the background. If the IPOD is playing, but between songs or in a quiet part of a song, there is a sound very similar to what an old record player sounds like when there is 1 or 2 large scratches in the vinyl., over and over and over. I believe this is related to the DSP because if I disconnect the wire going into the Dice unit and then hit the MODE button on the stereo, even though the IPOD is not connected, the background scratching sound is happening. It's pretty loud, so I'd love to fix. Any ideas???


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

beachmason said:


> Hoping for some insight. I have 2001 530 sport with Business CD and DSP. I bought and installed the appropriate DICE Silverline kit and DSP module new about a year ago. I followed the instructions on a great series of utube videos and I believe did as good a job as a semi handy-man can do, splicing, soldering, and taping up the DSP install. I chose to leave the units in the trunk area, so the DSP unit and the DICE adapter are velcro'd to the metal box in the trunk. Therefore the cable between the DSP and Dice unit is still fully intact and neatly rolled up and stored in the trunk as well. My problem does not relate to any dip switch settings as I have tried them all.
> 
> Generally, I am happy with the product. There was the initial anger about always being disengaged but I have gotten used to just having to replug the ipod in to wake it up in the trunk after not using the ipod for an hour or so. There are also some annoying things I can't figure out and aren't documented in the manual like what to do when it displays PAUSED or STOPPED as I strugle to restart sometimes. Also, I can't save the correct settings on the unit, can't really explain this other than if I hit 6, the proper setting to get the display of the IPOD and Car versions is 6-4. But you can't save that, the moment you hit another key and then go back to 6, it's back on 6-1 and you have to go to 6-4 again. It doesn't actually seem to have anything to do with whether the unit works though???Anyways, not the topic of this thread.
> 
> My main dissatisfaction is with a constant scratching sound in the background. If the IPOD is playing, but between songs or in a quiet part of a song, there is a sound very similar to what an old record player sounds like when there is 1 or 2 large scratches in the vinyl., over and over and over. I believe this is related to the DSP because if I disconnect the wire going into the Dice unit and then hit the MODE button on the stereo, even though the IPOD is not connected, the background scratching sound is happening. It's pretty loud, so I'd love to fix. Any ideas???


Try pinpointing where the noise is heard on that particular song and see if this happens at the same or different point in the audio track.


----------



## MarkusBMW (Jan 12, 2010)

I just hooked one of these up in my 2007 X3, and followed the instructions carefully. The 6 and 3 pin connectors were in the trunk area, and I made sure the brown wire on the 3 pin connector was on the outside, and not in the middle. But when I go to use it, the nav screen says speed dialling, and shows the song title. The song is muted, and there is allot of feedback. My X3 has the before mentioned nav, and bluetooth options. Any ideas on what is going one? Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

MarkusBMW said:


> I just hooked one of these up in my 2007 X3, and followed the instructions carefully. The 6 and 3 pin connectors were in the trunk area, and I made sure the brown wire on the 3 pin connector was on the outside, and not in the middle. But when I go to use it, the nav screen says speed dialling, and shows the song title. The song is muted, and there is allot of feedback. My X3 has the before mentioned nav, and bluetooth options. Any ideas on what is going one? Any input would be greatly appreciated!


Perform the following steps to rid of the SPEED DIALING message:

1. First verify you are in the correct text mode by pressing CD6/TRACK6, then pressing CD1 to exit that mode. 
2. Press MENU>GPS NAVIGATION>MAPS while playing a song on your iPod.

Use the screen toggle button (looks like 2 squares in the top left hand corner) to toggle between screens.


----------



## MarkusBMW (Jan 12, 2010)

tom @ eas said:


> Perform the following steps to rid of the SPEED DIALING message:
> 
> 1. First verify you are in the correct text mode by pressing CD6/TRACK6, then pressing CD1 to exit that mode.
> 2. Press MENU>GPS NAVIGATION>MAPS while playing a song on your iPod.
> ...


Thanks Tom! I tried that and it's not working for me. When I hit the menu button, I get the menu screen for a split second, and then it goes back the speed dialing screen. It will not allow me to get to maps.


----------



## MarkusBMW (Jan 12, 2010)

Called the guys as DICE and got it all straightened out! I had it plugged into the cell phone plug. I didn't see any of the connectors in the center console so I figured it must be the trunk ones, but they were in the center console, just way wedged in there. I'm all good in the hood now!:thumbup:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

MarkusBMW said:


> Called the guys as DICE and got it all straightened out! I had it plugged into the cell phone plug. I didn't see any of the connectors in the center console so I figured it must be the trunk ones, but they were in the center console, just way wedged in there. I'm all good in the hood now!:thumbup:


Awesome, thanks for following up. :thumbup:


----------



## MarkusBMW (Jan 12, 2010)

No problemo! Thanks for you help Tom!


----------



## jglover (Sep 24, 2005)

I have a dice Iphone question. Just upgrade to the 3gs phone from a 2g. The 2g worked great on my older dice. (02/06). Worked out the charging problem, but the iphone only plays on the left side speakers of the car. No music is coming out of the right side speakers from the iphone only. Radio works fine, music everywhere. The ipod on the phone work fine. Looking for another iphone to check and see if its the phone, but in the mean time any suggestions?


----------



## djs1122 (Jul 29, 2009)

Tom

What DICE do you recommend for a 2004 325i sedan with no NAV, business CD radio, and external Sirius receiver that I am presently using the FM transmitter to broadcast into an available frequency. Also, which is easier to install, trunk or radio for the relativley inexperienced?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

djs1122 said:


> Tom
> 
> What DICE do you recommend for a 2004 325i sedan with no NAV, business CD radio, and external Sirius receiver that I am presently using the FM transmitter to broadcast into an available frequency. Also, which is easier to install, trunk or radio for the relativley inexperienced?


We prefer the radio interface kits, it's a much easier install since we've had many e46 radios out before. The shorter harness length minimizes the change of engine noise being a concern on extra-sensitive models.


----------



## pigzmickey (Oct 19, 2007)

Does anyone else experience the ipod reverting to the first playlist after restarting the car? 

I find if I leave my car for a few hours, when I return the same track is still ready to play but when I select the (2 on the radio) for playlists it reverts back to the first playlist, not where I am currently.

Is this the norm, cause I find it really frustrating as I have over 100 playlists saved.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

pigzmickey said:


> Does anyone else experience the ipod reverting to the first playlist after restarting the car?
> 
> I find if I leave my car for a few hours, when I return the same track is still ready to play but when I select the (2 on the radio) for playlists it reverts back to the first playlist, not where I am currently.
> 
> Is this the norm, cause I find it really frustrating as I have over 100 playlists saved.


That is a LOT of playlists. Normally, others do not have that many.


----------



## pigzmickey (Oct 19, 2007)

So is that the cause?


----------



## rminchi (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi all. Looking for some help with my Dice Silverline Pro install. I just bought a 2007 X3. It has the HD radio and premium audio options, premium package with bluetooth and no nav. Found the changer wires in the bottom of the console and thought this was going to be a nice easy install. Plugged them into the non-CDSARS 6 pin plug and the 3 pin plug. Reconnected the battery and I get the text display of the song on the ipod and the steering wheel controls work, but no sound. I've searched through all of the threads and have tried the suggestions (using the connections in back, swapping the connections on the back of the radio - I think I've tried all of the permutations), but still no audio. Since it has premium audio with DSP, I was looking for some coax connections (in the console or rear compartment), but all I found are one in each location that look like antenna connectors. Any suggestions on how to get this going? From what I have found the 3 pin connector is the IBus and power connector, the six pin is analog audio. How can I test that the Dice is putting out audio? Thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

rminchi said:


> Hi all. Looking for some help with my Dice Silverline Pro install. I just bought a 2007 X3. It has the HD radio and premium audio options, premium package with bluetooth and no nav. Found the changer wires in the bottom of the console and thought this was going to be a nice easy install. Plugged them into the non-CDSARS 6 pin plug and the 3 pin plug. Reconnected the battery and I get the text display of the song on the ipod and the steering wheel controls work, but no sound. I've searched through all of the threads and have tried the suggestions (using the connections in back, swapping the connections on the back of the radio - I think I've tried all of the permutations), but still no audio. Since it has premium audio with DSP, I was looking for some coax connections (in the console or rear compartment), but all I found are one in each location that look like antenna connectors. Any suggestions on how to get this going? From what I have found the 3 pin connector is the IBus and power connector, the six pin is analog audio. How can I test that the Dice is putting out audio? Thanks!


There is a white 12-pin connector behind the radio that needs to be swapped.










Afterwards, you're back in business.


----------



## rminchi (Jan 9, 2010)

tom @ eas said:


> There is a white 12-pin connector behind the radio that needs to be swapped.
> 
> Afterwards, you're back in business.


I tried that with the same result - no audio.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

rminchi said:


> I tried that with the same result - no audio.


Please recheck your connections, there is also 2 different 6-pin connectors present for those equipped with SA693 (sat prep).


----------



## rminchi (Jan 9, 2010)

tom @ eas said:


> Please recheck your connections, there is also 2 different 6-pin connectors present for those equipped with SA693 (sat prep).


OK, will do. The HU had 1 six pin in the main connector and 1 six pin taped to the harness (labeled CD-SARS). The console has 2 six pin (one also labeled CD- SARS) and one 3 pin, the rear compartment had 1 three pin, 1 six pin, 1 twelve pin and 1 coax. Did I miss any?

Thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

rminchi said:


> OK, will do. The HU had 1 six pin in the main connector and 1 six pin taped to the harness (labeled CD-SARS). The console has 2 six pin (one also labeled CD- SARS) and one 3 pin, the rear compartment had 1 three pin, 1 six pin, 1 twelve pin and 1 coax. Did I miss any?
> 
> Thanks!


Just under the console is all we're concerned about. Some X3s will have two 6-pin connectors.


----------



## djs1122 (Jul 29, 2009)

I am thinking about trying to install the DICE unit behind the glove box in an e46 sedan, but then trying to run the ipod and aux connector into the armrest compartment so the ipod will sit in it and I have easier access to it, rather than leave the ipod in the glove box. Has anyone done this and if so, is it easy to do. I know I would have to drill a hole in the bottom of the armrest compartment to have the connector run up into it if I do this.


----------



## rminchi (Jan 9, 2010)

tom @ eas said:


> Just under the console is all we're concerned about. Some X3s will have two 6-pin connectors.


Over lunch I swapped the connectors on the radio. Still no dice (audio wise). There are 2 connectors in the console. Tried both console 6 pin connectors with both radio connectors. In desperation, I tried hooking up via the aux connector on the back of the console. I can't even select aux via the mode button. So, it may be that the radio is just fubar'd. I'll remove everything and take it to the stealer and see if they can fix the aux input and hopefully the changer input will work too. Arrggghh.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

djs1122 said:


> I am thinking about trying to install the DICE unit behind the glove box in an e46 sedan, but then trying to run the ipod and aux connector into the armrest compartment so the ipod will sit in it and I have easier access to it, rather than leave the ipod in the glove box. Has anyone done this and if so, is it easy to do. I know I would have to drill a hole in the bottom of the armrest compartment to have the connector run up into it if I do this.


This is possible, I would also recommend purchasing the additional 6-foot docking cable extension to allow enough length to reach the center console.


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

djs1122 said:


> I am thinking about trying to install the DICE unit behind the glove box in an e46 sedan, but then trying to run the ipod and aux connector into the armrest compartment so the ipod will sit in it and I have easier access to it, rather than leave the ipod in the glove box. Has anyone done this and if so, is it easy to do. I know I would have to drill a hole in the bottom of the armrest compartment to have the connector run up into it if I do this.


I did this a few years ago on my old E46, not with the DICE, but the result would be similar. I routed the cable through the hinge so it would not be stressed when the arm reast was moved. You can find a write up here.


----------



## djs1122 (Jul 29, 2009)

RichardP

Unbelievable write up with great photos. But it might be too complicated for me. Now I am thinking about trying the little cubby under the radio to store it. I can run the cable from the glove box to it hopefully easily and the ipod would still be available to pull out easily or connect another one to it. I believe all I would have to do would be drill a hole at the back of the cubby for the cable to run through, and then fish the wire to the glove box. I know I loose this valuable cubby for other things, but that might have to be my loss.


----------



## rminchi (Jan 9, 2010)

Update: Well, it appears that the AUX input on my 2007 X3 does work, but not with either of the 2 iPods I have (an iPod Classic and a 3rd gen nano) nor a Sansa e280. It works fine with a Sansa View, though. I tried varying the audio level on the iPods and the radio never would change to the AUX input. I'm wondering if the same problem is causing the radio to not fully switch to the changer input to let the Dice audio through. 

My install a few years ago of a USA-Spec ipod adapter in my E46 went so much smoother than this!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

rminchi said:


> Update: Well, it appears that the AUX input on my 2007 X3 does work, but not with either of the 2 iPods I have (an iPod Classic and a 3rd gen nano) nor a Sansa e280. It works fine with a Sansa View, though. I tried varying the audio level on the iPods and the radio never would change to the AUX input. I'm wondering if the same problem is causing the radio to not fully switch to the changer input to let the Dice audio through.
> 
> My install a few years ago of a USA-Spec ipod adapter in my E46 went so much smoother than this!


Its rare these radios malfunction, especially on a X3 model. Are you plugging the AUX into the bottom right hand port of the radio?

The connector should be keyed to only go into the correct port.


----------



## rminchi (Jan 9, 2010)

tom @ eas said:


> Its rare these radios malfunction, especially on a X3 model. Are you plugging the AUX into the bottom right hand port of the radio?
> 
> The connector should be keyed to only go into the correct port.


The 07 models come with the aux jack standard. It just only seems to work with 1 of the 4 MP3 players I've been able to test.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

rminchi said:


> The 07 models come with the aux jack standard. It just only seems to work with 1 of the 4 MP3 players I've been able to test.


OK, this makes sense now. If the AUX jack senses a higher than normal voltage level, it will shut the port down as a safety.

What specific MP3 players are being tested and which one worked properly?


----------



## djs1122 (Jul 29, 2009)

Tom

Just so I am clear on the DIP switch initial settings. What is the recommended settings for a DICE Silverline Pro installed in a 2004 e46 having the standard business CD , no NAV radio, using trunk interface, where I would use either Itouch 2g, or Ipod Classic, and ideally want to use steering wheel controls and still have the option of using the ipod controls as well. I just want to set them correctly to begin with.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

djs1122 said:


> Tom
> 
> Just so I am clear on the DIP switch initial settings. What is the recommended settings for a DICE Silverline Pro installed in a 2004 e46 having the standard business CD , no NAV radio, using trunk interface, where I would use either Itouch 2g, or Ipod Classic, and ideally want to use steering wheel controls and still have the option of using the ipod controls as well. I just want to set them correctly to begin with.


That would be smart mode, in which the DIP positions would be UP UP UP DOWN.


----------



## rminchi (Jan 9, 2010)

tom @ eas said:


> OK, this makes sense now. If the AUX jack senses a higher than normal voltage level, it will shut the port down as a safety.
> 
> What specific MP3 players are being tested and which one worked properly?


The ones that didn't work were a 3rd Gen iPod nano, a 120gig iPod Classic, a Sandisk Sansa e280 and a Sandisk Sansa Fuze. The only one I've gotten to work is a Sandisk Sansa View.
I've tried varying the headphone volume on all of them and no change in behavior.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

rminchi said:


> The ones that didn't work were a 3rd Gen iPod nano, a 120gig iPod Classic, a Sandisk Sansa e280 and a Sandisk Sansa Fuze. The only one I've gotten to work is a Sandisk Sansa View.
> I've tried varying the headphone volume on all of them and no change in behavior.


iPods have never had a problem in the AUX port, I'm not sure why you are experiencing issues. Are you referring to the BMW AUX or DICE's AUX port?


----------



## rminchi (Jan 9, 2010)

tom @ eas said:


> iPods have never had a problem in the AUX port, I'm not sure why you are experiencing issues. Are you referring to the BMW AUX or DICE's AUX port?


The BMW Aux port.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

rminchi said:


> The BMW Aux port.


Not sure on that one, could even be a defective part.


----------



## jryguyi (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey all, I hoping someone can help me with my new ipod. I just bought the new 160g ipod classic. 

So here's the story....I have a DICE kit from a few years age and I have always used it with my 30g ipod video. I was able to use the steering wheel controls,
Radio controls and select from my ipod.

However, now that I have the new ipod 160g, as soon as I plug it into the DICE kit, the ipod locks. I am only able to control the ipod from
The steering wheel and radio and am unable to select a playlist or select artist or song from the ipod. It automatically plays ALL my songs and I
Have to cycle through them using the next button on the radio. 

Right now the pins in the DICE unit are set at ipod/radio controls, but like I said, the new ipod locks when docked.

I would love to be able to control my ipod from the steering wheel, radio and ipod itself. 

Please advise! 

Also sorry if there are mistakes in my thread post, I'm on my blackberry today!
Thanks


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jryguyi said:


> Hey all, I hoping someone can help me with my new ipod. I just bought the new 160g ipod classic.
> 
> So here's the story....I have a DICE kit from a few years age and I have always used it with my 30g ipod video. I was able to use the steering wheel controls,
> Radio controls and select from my ipod.
> ...


The SILVERLINE PRO modules were made to work with the current lineup of iPods, including iPhones that exhibit this type of behavior when plugged into 3rd party devices. There is a SmartMode that will keep the iPod in an unlocked state - and still permit control via the steering wheel or radio.


----------



## jryguyi (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks Tom, I guess I will have to upgrade my DICE.


----------



## jryguyi (Feb 9, 2006)

Tom,
I Just read the description on your website for the Silverline Pro and i am a little confused. Can you confirm that I will be able to use the ipod, steering wheel buttons and radio buttons all at the same time without having to continuously change the dip switches? The website makes it sound like i will have to change the dip switches when i want to use the ipod and then change them back if i want to use the radio controls. 

Thanks


----------



## djs1122 (Jul 29, 2009)

A successful install in 2004 e46 sedan of the Silverline Pro. I used the trunk interface, came through the foam grommet on the drivers side with the wire, came across the back seat to the passenger side and routed it up to the front kick panel by simply tucking it under the trim. Once I removed the glove box I saw the spaces to put the DICE unit. I then removed the sunglass holder from above the ashtray and drilled 2 separate one-half inch holes in the back of it. I then routed my ipod and aux cables through each hole, then through the console area behind, coming out on the passenger side upper inside footwell area near the glove box. Then I brought the connections to the DICE and connected it all up. I had previously set the DIP switches to the Smart mode. It worked correctly the first time on both ipod and aux in sirius receiver. I have text on the radio and I can control it from the steering controls or the ipod.


----------



## djs1122 (Jul 29, 2009)

Here is my five day report on the DICE in a e46 sedan. I get a little engine noise when using the aux in sirius receiver. Its not too bad but a little noticeable. I am wondering whether a ground loop isolator installed in that line might help. I could tuck one in behind the glove box where the DICE unit is. Anyone knoe if that might help? As for the Ipod, it works great. I have full text and can control it from Ipod classic, Ipod touch or radio or steering wheel controls. Only problem is my kids immediately disconnected my Ipod and connected theirs to it so now I have no chance of listening to my stuff anymore. 13 year old said thanks for installing ipod adapter in the car she wants when she is 16.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

djs1122 said:


> Here is my five day report on the DICE in a e46 sedan. I get a little engine noise when using the aux in sirius receiver. Its not too bad but a little noticeable. I am wondering whether a ground loop isolator installed in that line might help. I could tuck one in behind the glove box where the DICE unit is. Anyone knoe if that might help? As for the Ipod, it works great. I have full text and can control it from Ipod classic, Ipod touch or radio or steering wheel controls. Only problem is my kids immediately disconnected my Ipod and connected theirs to it so now I have no chance of listening to my stuff anymore. 13 year old said thanks for installing ipod adapter in the car she wants when she is 16.


I would look into correcting the issue before using a GLI. Where is power being sourced from for the AUX device?


----------



## djs1122 (Jul 29, 2009)

tom @ eas said:


> I would look into correcting the issue before using a GLI. Where is power being sourced from for the AUX device?


Tom

The sirius receiver is plugged in to the cigarette lighter.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

djs1122 said:


> Tom
> 
> The sirius receiver is plugged in to the cigarette lighter.


I would recommend using a different power source as an alternative.


----------



## speedstar (Feb 12, 2010)

*iPod mode*

Question:

I've been using a dice module for a while now in my 2001 E46. It's been wonderful.

But when I updated my iPhone to version 3.0, i was no longer able to hold down the home key at use the iPod interface.

Is there any way to do this anymore for using the iPhone 3G (not 3Gs)? or is this capability no longer available?

Thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

speedstar said:


> Question:
> 
> I've been using a dice module for a while now in my 2001 E46. It's been wonderful.
> 
> ...


No longer with the 3.0 unless the module is in Simple iPod mode or utilizing Smart Mode with a SILVERLINE PRO module.


----------



## speedstar (Feb 12, 2010)

tom @ eas said:


> No longer with the 3.0 unless the module is in Simple iPod mode or utilizing Smart Mode with a SILVERLINE PRO module.


what is simple mode?

how do i utilize Smart Mode if i use a SILVERLINE PRO?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

speedstar said:


> what is simple mode?
> 
> how do i utilize Smart Mode if i use a SILVERLINE PRO?


Smart Mode can be utilized by setting the DIP switches to the UP UP UP DOWN positions. A full battery reset must be performed after the configuration change.


----------



## djs1122 (Jul 29, 2009)

Tom

When using an Ipod touch 2G, sometimes the screen says "Accessory Connected" and the controls on the Ipod don't work, and sometimes the screen shows what is playing and all controls on the Ipod work fine. Why is there a difference at times? Also, is there a way to "pause" the ipod using the steering wheel or radio controls?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

djs1122 said:


> Tom
> 
> When using an Ipod touch 2G, sometimes the screen says "Accessory Connected" and the controls on the Ipod don't work, and sometimes the screen shows what is playing and all controls on the Ipod work fine. Why is there a difference at times? Also, is there a way to "pause" the ipod using the steering wheel or radio controls?


No pause feature with the DICE, only if within Smart Mode on the Silverline PRO models. the "Accessory Connected" is normal for all iPod/touch units connected to 3rd party devices.


----------



## rminchi (Jan 9, 2010)

tom @ eas said:


> Not sure on that one, could even be a defective part.


As a followup... Just picked the X3 up from the dealer. They replaced the head unit and reset the settings and now everything (Dice and Aux input) works just like they should. It appears that the original owner had the radio replaced under warranty and they put in the wrong unit (non HD Radio) and it must have been a dud too.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jedix said:


> Where do I install this Power Noise Filter? near the trunk or near the iPod?


This would be installed in the trunk.


----------



## ptoinson (Mar 28, 2010)

*Dice Channel Outtage*

I just completed install of a Dice in my 330xi. I did a dash install and it was easy enough (except getting the air vents out.) Everything worked great and then I went for a drive. About 10 minutes into my drive the left speakers stopped working. I took the radio (business CD) out and wiggle connections with no luck. I've also re-booted the iPhone, disconnected the battery and the Dice unit and still no luck. I'm thinking that perhaps the unit bay be bad. Any suggestions?

Thanks so much

PS for those first 15 or 20 minutes I was in bimmer iPhone bliss.


----------



## ptoinson (Mar 28, 2010)

*Dice Dash Install*

Thought I'd post and share my experience as it I think I did things a little different than the posts I've been reading. Mostly I following the awesome post here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2439185&postcount=952 but with a big difference. This post mentions shoving the connector that attaches the Dice Radio Cable and the factory radio cable into the back left of the plastic box that the radio slides into. Rather than that, before making the collection you can slip the factory connector out of the rear left of the radio box and onto the top without a whole lot of effort. Then you make the connection to the dice cable on top of the radio box, rather than trying to force the radio into place with the connector behind it. Much easier to deal with. Then I removed my glove box and ran the connector for the Dice unit into my glove box where is it much more accessible. I'm going to run and get either some sticky back tape or some Velcro so I can attach the to the side of the inside of the glove box. Now if someone jumps into my car with say a google phone, the 1/8 inch jack is right close by.


----------



## Aerfally (Feb 9, 2010)

Tom,

I purchased the DICE kit from you guys a week ago and installed the kit about two days ago. Everything seems to work fine (radio interface, 2000 BMW 323Ci Conv. build date 05/2000, Business Radio). 

The only issue I have is that yesterday, when I was pressing buttons DISC 2 and DISC 3 and DISC 4, they were showing playlist, artist, etc. on the HU screen (the actual names). After starting up the car in the morning, no more. I did disconnect the iPod over night but I am not sure if that had anything to do with the situation. 

Right now, the HU shows the name of the song, but when pressing buttons DISC 2 3 4, only the song name still appears (sometimes the song will have a PL, e.g. One Wild NightPL) when in DISC 2 (the playlist mode). The radio controls switch playlists no problem, switch artists no problem, and randomize no problem when on the playlist/artist/etc. setting, the name just doesn't show up on the screen for the respective option, just the name of the song currently playing. :dunno:

Can you advise?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Aerfally said:


> Tom,
> 
> I purchased the DICE kit from you guys a week ago and installed the kit about two days ago. Everything seems to work fine (radio interface, 2000 BMW 323Ci Conv. build date 05/2000, Business Radio).
> 
> ...


Odd behavior - how long are you waiting for the text to appear before pressing buttons? Sometimes there is about 3-5 seconds for the buffer to clear out and new text to be written to the HU.

Otherwise, let's verify straight from the beginning - all DIP switches in the UP UP UP UP positions and a battery reset was performed on initial installation.


----------



## Aerfally (Feb 9, 2010)

Tom,

All switches are in up up up up positions (although I don't understand why the latter two have to be in up up positions if the "smart" mode requires down/up). 

I did do a battery reset upon the original installation but then I plugged and unplugged the DICE unit again a couple of times, after the battery was connected, because I had to re-route some cables. 

I wait about 10 seconds to see what shows up on the HU--first the name of the song, usually with PL at the end of it (if in playlist mode), signifying playlist, and then just the name of the song.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Aerfally said:


> Tom,
> 
> All switches are in up up up up positions (although I don't understand why the latter two have to be in up up positions if the "smart" mode requires down/up).
> 
> ...


This is not normal behavior.

I would recommend contacting DICE to speak directly with a technician on your issue. DICE can be contacted at 888.342.3999 or by email at [email protected].


----------



## Aerfally (Feb 9, 2010)

Tom,

Fiddled with it for some time and everything works...the playlist names show up on the HU but only in the control-iPod-from-steering-wheel mode (iPod is locked), not the SMART or dual mode. Is there any way to enable the playlists' names to show up on the HU while in SMART mode?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Aerfally said:


> Tom,
> 
> Fiddled with it for some time and everything works...the playlist names show up on the HU but only in the control-iPod-from-steering-wheel mode (iPod is locked), not the SMART or dual mode. Is there any way to enable the playlists' names to show up on the HU while in SMART mode?


That's the problem with Smart Mode, not all features are available like in locked mode.

I'm not a fan of smart mode, I would rather have the iPod locked and perform ALL control from the HU or steering wheel.


----------



## Aerfally (Feb 9, 2010)

Tom,

All right, I guess I'll live with what I have, hehe. Do you know of any way to have the text scroll across the HU faster? Maybe some button combination or programming on the HU?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Aerfally said:


> Tom,
> 
> All right, I guess I'll live with what I have, hehe. Do you know of any way to have the text scroll across the HU faster? Maybe some button combination or programming on the HU?


If DIP switch #1 is set to the DOWN position, this is the slower speed. If in the UP position, it cannot be sped up.


----------



## bdmrad (May 21, 2006)

Tom,
I have had the DICE kit for 3 years now and happy with it for my old Ipod 30G. 

Whenever I cross a certain section of town, the radio unit spontaneously switches from ipod(CD Changer) input to the FM radio. The only thing I can think of would be sort sort of RF interference. Any ideas?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bdmrad said:


> Tom,
> I have had the DICE kit for 3 years now and happy with it for my old Ipod 30G.
> 
> Whenever I cross a certain section of town, the radio unit spontaneously switches from ipod(CD Changer) input to the FM radio. The only thing I can think of would be sort sort of RF interference. Any ideas?


It woulds like you are describing the DICE falling off ibus. Perform a full battery reset and let me know if the problem continues.


----------



## therock (Mar 19, 2008)

I want to install one of these in my car so I can use my iPhone with it and have a couple questions. 

Does it cause any problem with me connecting it and disconnecting or so I need to purchase an iPod to leave in the car? 

The other questions I have are regarding music play. Do I have access to all the music on the iphone/ipod and can scroll through it with the receiver to play what I want or must I manually make playlists beforehand of what I want to hear and be limited to only that?

Will apps play sound through my speaker, for example streaming music with the Pandora app? 

Thanks!


----------



## david @ eas (Mar 6, 2008)

therock said:


> I want to install one of these in my car so I can use my iPhone with it and have a couple questions.
> 
> Does it cause any problem with me connecting it and disconnecting or so I need to purchase an iPod to leave in the car?
> 
> ...


The Dice Silverline is compatible with all the versions of the iPhone so you can absolutely use your phone if you like. Yes, you will have complete access to all your songs/folders you have listed on your iPhone at the time. If you want to listen to a playlist, it must be created before plugging the iPhone into the unit.

If you want to play Pandora, there is an aux in plug in on the side of the unit that you can use if you like, this will play anything that comes out of the stereo jack during any normal function.


----------



## jw08 (Dec 4, 2008)

therock said:


> I want to install one of these in my car so I can use my iPhone with it and have a couple questions.
> 
> Does it cause any problem with me connecting it and disconnecting or so I need to purchase an iPod to leave in the car?
> 
> ...


Look into other products. If you have more than 5 songs on your iPod, navigating through them via the steering wheel or head unit controls is a painstakingly slow and miserable experience. Until I completely disabled the folder/song browsing controls (using the DIP switches), I had to unplug the DICE module to 'reset' it constantly. Since it's the glovebox kit, that required removing the glovebox anywhere from once every three days to every two weeks. Recently, it has started to pick up alternator whine (glovebox kit -- so no blame on long wire harnesses) and making an annoying ticking sound at low volume. Actually, at this moment, I cannot even skip to the next or previous song via steering wheel controls. Time to reset, again! I haven't even had it a year, but I've gone back to burning CDs. For an iPod/iPhone, an FM modulator would be a far superior solution than the DICE POS.

Also, you cannot just unplug it anytime you want. There is a secret handshake you must do to make the DICE/iPod/iPhone get along -- otherwise the DICE box gets confused and locks up rendering it useless requiring, you guessed it, a reset! Keep a screwdriver in your glovebox so you are prepared for removal/reset 24/7.

One more edit. Contacted DICE regarding the ticking/whine. They suggested resetting it. LMFAO. Who would've guessed?

IMHO.


----------



## e46330ci (May 7, 2010)

Hi,

I've recently bought a DICE Silverline Pro which I've installed in my 2002 330Ci coupe. I have H/K system and also a 16:9 tv screen but no Nav. Everything works but when I want to switch tracks it sort of fades back to the current song before actually switching. ie the switch isn't smooth. Is there anything I can do to fix this?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

e46330ci said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've recently bought a DICE Silverline Pro which I've installed in my 2002 330Ci coupe. I have H/K system and also a 16:9 tv screen but no Nav. Everything works but when I want to switch tracks it sort of fades back to the current song before actually switching. ie the switch isn't smooth. Is there anything I can do to fix this?


Just replied to your inquiry on e46F.


----------



## Frey7190 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Tom,


My recent purchase after selling my Audi was the purchase of a 2004 BMW e46 330ci coupe. It came standard with the Alpine Business CD that is stock with all BMWs. I bought and installed my DICE kit into it, and was a happy camper for 2 weeks or so. The screen showed the song title, I could control the tracks with the track buttons both on the steering wheel and the head unit itself. I decided to leave the iPod "unlocked" meaning it could be used while plugged it, rather than seeing the ACCESS screen on it. 

All was fine and well until two weeks ago when the entire DICE system suddenly stopped working. I went ahead and made sure all the connections were ok, checked the wiring out, all was well, and then unplugged the entire DICE system and negative battery for the vehicle, to completely reset it. After I plugged everything back, the DICE system semi-worked. Now, I can play the music, but the ability to change tracks on the headunit or steering wheel no longer works. -- One must grab a hold of the iPod to do so. Additionally the headunit no longer displays the track name, and 80% of the time will blink off and on periodically "CD1 ***8211;____" When the screen is blank, getting to settings on the headunit like Bass, treble, fader, balance, etc is extremely difficult. The screen will blink the setting for a split second and then the screen will be blank. 

On top of it, the iPod no longer turns off when the ignition is turned off. Like with all my DICE equipped cars, when the stereo, or ignition are turned off, the DICE system will immediately pause the iPod and put it to sleep. When the ignition or radio would be turned on, the iPod would wake up and play where it last left off. Now, I have to manually click on the iPod the PLAY/PAUSE button whenever I enter and leave my car to continue playing music. This poses a problem for me because when forgotten to pause and sleep the ipod, the ipod will continue to play and play until either A.) the ipod playlist runs out, or B.) the ipod battery drains. 

I took the car to BMW service on Monday for a routine service, and my service advisor, who also has DICE in his car, said he would look at it for me. He said that it was definitely odd, and something was wrong. He kindly replaced the headunit for another one under BMW Certified Pre-Owned Warranty, and that did not solve my issue. He then advised me to contact the company I purchased the kit from. Unfortunately I bought it from an eBay seller who has sold me all my Dice units, and now will not help me out on this and says to me it is ipod related or car related. Since I am tired after having to deal with them and only getting the ring around with them, am hoping that one you guys can help. I don't know whats going on with the system, it was working fine until one day out of the blue it simply didn't work. I paid almost $175 for the BMW e46 kit and am not interested in having to purchase another one if I do not have to. My iPod that I am using on this is the latest generation iPod that has the most up-to-date firmware on it. It works in all the other cars perfectly well. I have tried taking other family memebers iPods and using them in my car, and still I have the same problem.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Frey7190 said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> My recent purchase after selling my Audi was the purchase of a 2004 BMW e46 330ci coupe. It came standard with the Alpine Business CD that is stock with all BMWs. I bought and installed my DICE kit into it, and was a happy camper for 2 weeks or so. The screen showed the song title, I could control the tracks with the track buttons both on the steering wheel and the head unit itself. I decided to leave the iPod "unlocked" meaning it could be used while plugged it, rather than seeing the ACCESS screen on it.
> 
> ...


Is this the Original DICE, SILVERLINE or SILVERLINE PRO kit?


----------



## Frey7190 (Apr 27, 2009)

I dont know... How can one tell the difference between them??

Mine from what I recall on the install had a long cable I ran to the trunk, then it connected to a black box with an Aux, PS/2 (ipod), and dice plug. My ipod cable that plugs into the black box has a blue tip to it. 

I wish I could help describe it further for you.. what can I do to help figure out which one I have?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Frey7190 said:


> I dont know... How can one tell the difference between them??
> 
> Mine from what I recall on the install had a long cable I ran to the trunk, then it connected to a black box with an Aux, PS/2 (ipod), and dice plug. My ipod cable that plugs into the black box has a blue tip to it.
> 
> I wish I could help describe it further for you.. what can I do to help figure out which one I have?


You'll need to note the manuf. label on the back of the module, along with the numbers below the bar code.


----------



## monolake (May 9, 2010)

hi there,

i've been using dice for a while but one day it just stopped working. i've used it on e39 radio business with cassette and it was connected via direct harness, not via cd changer, i don't have it at all.

when i press MODE it just shows "No Tape" and thats all, ipod not charging, music not playing (only radio)... i've tried connect/disconnect dice dozens of time (including battery disconnections etc) but no result. any suggestions ?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

monolake said:


> hi there,
> 
> i've been using dice for a while but one day it just stopped working. i've used it on e39 radio business with cassette and it was connected via direct harness, not via cd changer, i don't have it at all.
> 
> when i press MODE it just shows "No Tape" and thats all, ipod not charging, music not playing (only radio)... i've tried connect/disconnect dice dozens of time (including battery disconnections etc) but no result. any suggestions ?


Probe the middle wire on the 3-pin connector going to the DICE with the key in POS2 to verify there is power going to the unit.


----------



## monolake (May 9, 2010)

tom @ eas said:


> Probe the middle wire on the 3-pin connector going to the DICE with the key in POS2 to verify there is power going to the unit.


i checked all wires and they are all good. maybe i'm missed something ? this is how my dice looks:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

monolake said:


> i checked all wires and they are all good. maybe i'm missed something ? this is how my dice looks:


That's a radio interface kit, which taps power off the radio. Battery reset procedures are as follows:

1. Disconnect iPod from cable
2. Remove battery cables, negative first
3. Touch battery cable terminals together (away from battery) for +5 seconds, a small spark is normal as this is stored power draining from the system.
4. Allow cables to remain disconnected for about 5-7 minutes
5. Reconnect battery cables onto battery, negative last.
6. Reboot iPod by pressing on MENU and CENTER buttons for +5 seconds and then reconnecting to the DICE cable after the reboot process is completed.

If these do not bring the module back on the bus, it may need replacement.


----------



## GoldenBimmer (Mar 14, 2010)

Ive got a 2003 325i with navigation, and I want to install the DICE for my Ipod. However, I cant find which kit I need. Some places Ive seen recommend the trunk, while others reccomend the radio, which do I really need?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

GoldenBimmer said:


> Ive got a 2003 325i with navigation, and I want to install the DICE for my Ipod. However, I cant find which kit I need. Some places Ive seen recommend the trunk, while others reccomend the radio, which do I really need?


NAV-equipped models have no choice but to tun the trunk interface version, sicne the radio module is located in the trunk.

The harness has a 15 foot length, the iPod can be placed anywhere you like in the cabin.


----------



## Gerk (May 24, 2010)

Hi Tom 

I have a '99 740i and I've installed a Silverline Pro and DSP adapter kit in my car but I'm having some weird issues with the DSP adapter. Some days it takes 4-5 tries before it "kicks" ... it seems like it's just not syncing (digitally). Unfortunately I bought from a website that advertised they were a certified DICE dealer and it turns out they are not, but I found this out after the fact. They have offered to replace the unit (shipping on my dime both ways which adds up to almost the cost of the unit itself not to mention who knows how long with no audio in my car!) but at this point I think I'd rather just walk away from that situation with them and buy from you if I do need to replace it. I want hardware that's actually supported warranty wise!

2 questions if you have a moment ...

1) Is this "normal" behaviour for the DSP adapter? I've seen other people that claim they are problematic and have had similar issues. Of note my installer recommended that we put an inline switch and relay in place for the power it so that it can be reset without having to dig in and unplug the thing by hand (which I thought was a good idea and has brought it back to life a few times). Sometimes I can turn on and off the head unit and it will come to life, most times that doesn't help. Going back to that inline switch and powering the DSP adapter unit off for a full minute often times works (but not always). I've also had two times when the audio turned into a small static "glitch" noise that lasted for 1/4 second, 2 second pause, glitch, etc (i.e. sounds like it's not syncing digitally).

2) If this is not normal behaviour do you folks ship to Canada? BSW wouldn't -- which is why I ended up buying from the other site and I wish I had found yours first! 

I guess the motto is buyer beware ... even though it looked like they were a proper DICE distributor they were not and I ended up with what I think is a lemon


----------



## kniggit (May 29, 2010)

*DICE silverline problem*

I purchased the DICE interface for BMW from EAS along with the G2 cradle a couple of weeks ago.

I have a 95 E34 540i with an upgraded CD43 business CD head unit.

I installed the DICE interface as per instructions and all seemed to be working well, the text was displayed on the head unit and my iPhone 3GS was charging. I left it playing for over an hour with the ignition in the ACC or "I" position. Thinking I had successfully installed the product, I garaged the car for the evening.

The next day (today) I went for a drive, I placed my iPhone into the cradle and after about 2 minutes of playback, the head unit said "NO DISC", playback and charging ceased and the head unit reverted to FM radio playback. I pulled over and removed the iPhone from the cradle and reconnected it and got the message "This accessory is not made for iPhone...etc". I recommenced iPhone playback, pressed the CD button on my head unit, playback resumed again but only for a couple of minutes again and the same thing happened again. Also no song info displayed on the head unit.

When I got home, I removed the head unit and interface to make sure all connections were secure, they were. I checked the dip settings, I left the "CD changer 2" setting and changed the iPod settings from "smart to "display". After testing for some time I noticed that when the ignition was on position I (ACC) I did not experience the problem however as soon as the the engine is started the problem occurs and since reconnecting I am getting no text display at all on the head unit.

Here is a picture of my head unit:

and a picture shortly after I installed the DICE seemingly working as it should.

I emailed you guys and after some correspondence, was told to return it however I just stumbled across this forum. Should I try the battery reset first before posting it back to you guys?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

kniggit said:


> I purchased the DICE interface for BMW from EAS along with the G2 cradle a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I have a 95 E34 540i with an upgraded CD43 business CD head unit.
> 
> ...


Where was the kit purchased?

e34 models might get funny behavior if the radio harness is not properly modified (unlike other models) and using the CD43 radio.


----------



## kniggit (May 29, 2010)

tom @ eas said:


> Where was the kit purchased?
> 
> e34 models might get funny behavior if the radio harness is not properly modified (unlike other models) and using the CD43 radio.


I purchased the kit from you guys, European Auto source. Been corresponding with Katie.

What modifications are you alluding to?

I'm handy with wiring so if you are able to give me some instructions as to any modification needed, I should be able to complete them. I would rather try any possible solutions from my end, since I'm in Australia, before posting it back to you guys.

I really want to get this working properly, it's teasing me at the moment just working on key POS 1 and then cutting out after a couple of minutes when the engine is running.

Thanks for the prompt reply Tom!

PS I have the radio interface version if that makes a difference.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

kniggit said:


> I purchased the kit from you guys, European Auto source. Been corresponding with Katie.
> 
> What modifications are you alluding to?
> 
> ...


You have PM.


----------



## Gerk (May 24, 2010)

Anyone from EAS willing to answer this question I posted??

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=5207125&postcount=2369

Will you guys ship a DSP adapter for an e38 to Canada? My DSP adapter seems to have totally stopped working now  (at least I think it's the DSP adapter that's stopped, everything works as far as changing tracks, the text still shows up, etc but I get no audio at all).


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Gerk said:


> Anyone from EAS willing to answer this question I posted??
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=5207125&postcount=2369
> 
> Will you guys ship a DSP adapter for an e38 to Canada? My DSP adapter seems to have totally stopped working now  (at least I think it's the DSP adapter that's stopped, everything works as far as changing tracks, the text still shows up, etc but I get no audio at all).


We ship to all over the world, not a problem. DSP kits are in stock.


----------



## Gerk (May 24, 2010)

One more quick question about the dsp adapter ... On your web site the pic of it doesn't look like the one I have. The one I have looks just like the actual silverline unit does ... Is this just an old image on the site? Just want to make sure that it will be a drop in replacement for the failed one that I have so that I don't have to change or re run the wiring for the new one ... Thanks in advance.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Gerk said:


> One more quick question about the dsp adapter ... On your web site the pic of it doesn't look like the one I have. The one I have looks just like the actual silverline unit does ... Is this just an old image on the site? Just want to make sure that it will be a drop in replacement for the failed one that I have so that I don't have to change or re run the wiring for the new one ... Thanks in advance.


The photo on the site is old - you will receive the same DSP module you are describing.


----------



## kniggit (May 29, 2010)

*RE: E34 modification.*

Tom,
Could you please check your PM inbox, I just need some clarification regarding the instructions you sent me.
Cheers


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

*eas - [NEW PRODUCT ANNOUNCEMENT] MediaBridge iPod/iPhone Multimedia Hub for BMW*










*MediaBridge for BMW - Features at a glance*
Connect: iPod, USB, SIRIUS, AUX, Bluetooth. The highly anticipated MediaBridge for BMW has arrived with all of its great features- ALL of them in one kit:

- Balanced Audio Output
- Digital USB Audio
- End-user Downloadable Firmware Updates
- Integrated Controls
- Text Display
- iPod-like Browsing for iPod or USB Flash Drive
- Charges iPod/iPhone
- AUX Input
- SIRIUS Satellite Radio Connectivity

The DICE MediaBridge for BMW is an entertainment and communication connectivity product line that enables the use of portable media devices and phones in the car. Connect: iPod/iPhone, USB, SIRIUS, AUX & Bluetooth - all with one device!










more info here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=5227230#post5227230


----------



## Da Hare (Apr 4, 2010)

*Dice trouble, then trouble reaching factory rep*

I tried to contact the factory rep and got the recording, "this is a general delivery mailbox. Please speak into the phone then hang up". Not very customer friendly.

We have a 2004 e-46 convertible with business radio (no nav) and HK package. 
We use both Ipod nano and gen one ipod.
Dip switches are set so Ipod is controlled from the ipod
The Issues. 
1. DICE unit related.
..The DICE unit worked fine up until a week ago. Currently receiving very faint ticking noise from the radio but no music or other recorded data. Ipod works fine with other players and headphones.
..When played in other modes (radio and CD) the radio works fine. 
..The Ipod sees the radio (gets a charging signal and moves from song to song). 
..The radio sees the ipod (gets song data and ipod data).

2. DICE web site related
...the user interface does not allow me to register the product. The names do not match the receipt or the owners manual. 
...no way to get to someone or recording to ensure that I will get a call back.

Thanks in advance
John


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Da Hare said:


> I tried to contact the factory rep and got the recording, "this is a general delivery mailbox. Please speak into the phone then hang up". Not very customer friendly.
> 
> We have a 2004 e-46 convertible with business radio (no nav) and HK package.
> We use both Ipod nano and gen one ipod.
> ...


John,

Is this a radio or trunk interface kit?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Here's a quick overview of the MediaBridge on a NAV-equipped M3:






The size changes on the font is present in FW 0.98 and has already been fixed, simply flash the module with the new firmware (mini USB) and you're set. Since the modules are end-user upgradeable, features can be added immediately as they become available.

This will show iPod/iPhone operation as well as Sirius and Bluetooth/A2DP operation. More information will be presented shortly.


----------



## Da Hare (Apr 4, 2010)

tom @ eas said:


> John,
> 
> Is this a radio or trunk interface kit?


Edit at 1015EDT 10 June 2010
Trunk Kit. I received the kit that plugs into the cd changer wiring harness. This car does not have a cd changer.

I tried to cheat by plugging the ipod into the aux line via the ipod headphone jacks. Same results. In the way of a reminder, the head phones worked fine

Last night, I was able to reach the manufacturer by phone. The issues with registering the unit were solved. They advised that I must reset power to the dice unit, and reset the dip switches for the ipod so we can only work the ipod using the radio controls. I understand the power reset (don't like it because I have to remove the glove box). Don't understand the change in switch settings as the devise worked before, but follow directions. Removing the glove box this morning so I can get access to the unit. When I put everything back together I'll keep the DICE unit in the glove box so it for easy access.

Accessing the ipod through the head unit is not a big deal for me as i almost never use the things (ipods) except for books, and music when XM has no signal (mountains, forest etc). My wife on the other hand uses her Ipod daily. Has a play list for most any occasion, books, and who knows what else. I purchased the DICE so she could enjoy the ipod over the car's HK system. Using the head unit to mover around her IPOD library will be troublesome and distracting. She will likely just use the aux input and never learn the radio controls. Bad news for when we are both in the car (I move my XM from the MINI to the BMW). We were very happy with the DICE and it worked great for about two weeks. I'm hoping the power reset restores my faith in the unit.
John


----------



## Da Hare (Apr 4, 2010)

Update. 
I was off duty today and was able to reach tech support at DICE Electronics. They were very helpful. We walked through the procedures I did yesterday as well as trying the unit in lock mode. The results were the same no mater the mode tried. They will be sending me a new unit. I am satisfied and grateful for the help.
John


----------



## cinngirl (Jul 13, 2008)

I was wondering if anybody had any knowledge about Audiosource on Amazon selling the Dice i-BMW-T integration system? I was searching for DICE's website but happened to see this seller with seemingly great reviews seeling the same kit for like $114 new. I can't help but to be hesitant about this. Anyone???


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

cinngirl said:


> I was wondering if anybody had any knowledge about Audiosource on Amazon selling the Dice i-BMW-T integration system? I was searching for DICE's website but happened to see this seller with seemingly great reviews seeling the same kit for like $114 new. I can't help but to be hesitant about this. Anyone???


I would recommend purchasing from trusted vendors like the ones that support this thread/forum. We're the ones that put the hard work into support when and if needed.


----------



## Sethlake (Jul 1, 2010)

*Original BMW Ipod Integration to DICE*

I have an original Ipod integration system (the one with the BMW1, BMW2, etc playlists) in my 2004 330Ci. It was installed by the dealer. I'm tired of it not charging my ipod and it stopped working when i recently updated my firmware on my older Ipod Nano.

Will I run into any obstacles if I attempt to switch from this current Ipod setup to the DICE silverline pro? Will it be obvious when i open the glove box? (i have no idea what the dealer did).

Finally, i opened the trunk area where it is wired for CD changer and saw the 3 pin and 6 pin heads, this means that I do NOT have DSP... correct? (even though i have harmon karmon sound with sub etc or somthing like that from the factory)..

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Sethlake said:


> I have an original Ipod integration system (the one with the BMW1, BMW2, etc playlists) in my 2004 330Ci. It was installed by the dealer. I'm tired of it not charging my ipod and it stopped working when i recently updated my firmware on my older Ipod Nano.
> 
> Will I run into any obstacles if I attempt to switch from this current Ipod setup to the DICE silverline pro? Will it be obvious when i open the glove box? (i have no idea what the dealer did).
> 
> ...


Since the iPodyourBMW kit requires a small bit of rewiring, the BMW iPod kit will need to be removed and wiring returned to normal before installing the DICE kit.

The DICE kit is PnP with no rewiring involved.


----------



## Sethlake (Jul 1, 2010)

Hmm, i may be on the wrong thread here.. but that leads me to my next idea... "How do i correctly uninstall the iPodYourBMW unit?" will i need pin/panel removal tools etc? Are there instructions for iPodYourBMW installation out there? I did a quick search on the forums and google... but i found nothing with pictures or enough description to make a newb like me confident enough to start pulling the trim off my most prized possession. haha


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Sethlake said:


> Hmm, i may be on the wrong thread here.. but that leads me to my next idea... "How do i correctly uninstall the iPodYourBMW unit?" will i need pin/panel removal tools etc? Are there instructions for iPodYourBMW installation out there? I did a quick search on the forums and google... but i found nothing with pictures or enough description to make a newb like me confident enough to start pulling the trim off my most prized possession. haha


Email me your request and I can include instructions you can follow in reverse.


----------



## Schattenjager (Jun 24, 2008)

OK - this thread was started a long time ago and obviously much has changed. The search feature returned endless irrelevance - so:

I have an '01 E46 with the Business HK system. I also have an iPhone 3GS and am considering upgrading to the iPhone4 - but will probably wait until the 4G unit comes out next year. Your sig line touts the 3G as something new...

I want to use my deck to control the iPhone and it needs to charge at the same time.

What is the newest kit that does this? I am not interested in Bluetooth or other add ons. Will this kit be compatible with both 3GS and iPhone 4?

Many thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Schattenjager said:


> OK - this thread was started a long time ago and obviously much has changed. The search feature returned endless irrelevance - so:
> 
> I have an '01 E46 with the Business HK system. I also have an iPhone 3GS and am considering upgrading to the iPhone4 - but will probably wait until the 4G unit comes out next year. Your sig line touts the 3G as something new...
> 
> ...


The SILVERLINE kit will do that you need, and has full compatibility with iPhone 3GS/OS4. Here's the kit you need:

*DICE - SILVERLINE PRO iPod Integration Kit for 3 Series/M3 99-06 (Trunk Interface)*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=1621

Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## mps (Mar 6, 2009)

I am thinking of getting a DICE Silverline Adapter for my 2006 X3.. So, I thought to check whether it would be easy to find the cables using Youtube video guide..

I found the 3 pin connector cable (under the center console).. However, there are TWO 6 pin cables (exactly identical).. One has a white label 'CD - [something in German, I guess]'.. I assume this is the correct 6 pin cable to use..

My questions:
1. Which is the correct 6 pin cable?
2. Does having multiple 6 pins make the device fail - Rather not spend the $$ if I cant install it..

Thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mps said:


> I am thinking of getting a DICE Silverline Adapter for my 2006 X3.. So, I thought to check whether it would be easy to find the cables using Youtube video guide..
> 
> I found the 3 pin connector cable (under the center console).. However, there are TWO 6 pin cables (exactly identical).. One has a white label 'CD - [something in German, I guess]'.. I assume this is the correct 6 pin cable to use..
> 
> ...


The 6-pin adapters are audio only, use the one marked CD. If the wrong one is used, you simply won't have any audio - just swap connectors.


----------



## dubdan (Aug 5, 2010)

*No sound through my dice system*

Hi, I have a 525i with a bmw business head unit & have the compatable dice system for it.

The problem is before i start installing it into the car i decided to check the dice interface by plugging it into the autochanger connections in the boot & plugging the ipod in.

all I can do through the bmw head unit is change the tracks. There is no sound whatsoever. I have obviosly fiddled with both volume controls & selected every cd & track going but yet still no sound, am I missing something ? please help


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

dubdan said:


> Hi, I have a 525i with a bmw business head unit & have the compatable dice system for it.
> 
> The problem is before i start installing it into the car i decided to check the dice interface by plugging it into the autochanger connections in the boot & plugging the ipod in.
> 
> all I can do through the bmw head unit is change the tracks. There is no sound whatsoever. I have obviosly fiddled with both volume controls & selected every cd & track going but yet still no sound, am I missing something ? please help


Is this a trunk or radio interface kit?


----------



## dubdan (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi, it is a trunk interface I belive, 

it has a 6 pin & a 3 pin conector that clipped straight into the trunk cd autochanger prewired conections, should i pull out the head unit & check if these are connected to the head unit as since i bought the car there was no autochanger fitted?:dunno:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

dubdan said:


> Hi, it is a trunk interface I belive,
> 
> it has a 6 pin & a 3 pin conector that clipped straight into the trunk cd autochanger prewired conections, should i pull out the head unit & check if these are connected to the head unit as since i bought the car there was no autochanger fitted?:dunno:


You have the correct kit, does your 5-series have DSP?


----------



## Droogy (Aug 7, 2010)

Would it be possible to update the links on the front page of comments? I have a 2002 325i, am interested in buying, and would like to read up on installation.


----------



## waXrules (Aug 18, 2010)

I purchased the i-BMW-T kit for my 2007 X3 (Business CD, no NAV, no DSP) and am having some problems with the system. The head unit does not recognize that there is anything attached to the CDC input most times the car is started. It probably shows up one of 10 times the car is turned on. If I disconnect the Dice unit from the vehicle harness and plug it back in and restart the car, the HU sees the controller. 

When the HU sees the Dice controller, the whole system functions as advertised, but having to turn the car off, pull apart the center console to access the Dice module, disconnect the module, wait, reconnect the module and then restart the car every time seems like too much effort.

Does anyone have any ideas on how I can get the HU to see the Dice module everytime I start the car?

Tom


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

waXrules said:


> I purchased the i-BMW-T kit for my 2007 X3 (Business CD, no NAV, no DSP) and am having some problems with the system. The head unit does not recognize that there is anything attached to the CDC input most times the car is started. It probably shows up one of 10 times the car is turned on. If I disconnect the Dice unit from the vehicle harness and plug it back in and restart the car, the HU sees the controller.
> 
> When the HU sees the Dice controller, the whole system functions as advertised, but having to turn the car off, pull apart the center console to access the Dice module, disconnect the module, wait, reconnect the module and then restart the car every time seems like too much effort.
> 
> ...


Is an iPod being left connected to the DICE connector overnight?


----------



## waXrules (Aug 18, 2010)

It doesn't matter if there is an iPod connected or not. I have a Gen 1 nano and a recent iPod Touch and this problem happens for both. Also happens if I do not have an iPod connected. If I reconnect the Dice module so that the HU sees it and then turn off the car, odds are pretty good that the HU won't be able to find the module the next time the ignition is turned on.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

waXrules said:


> It doesn't matter if there is an iPod connected or not. I have a Gen 1 nano and a recent iPod Touch and this problem happens for both. Also happens if I do not have an iPod connected. If I reconnect the Dice module so that the HU sees it and then turn off the car, odds are pretty good that the HU won't be able to find the module the next time the ignition is turned on.


I would recommend contacting DICE to speak directly with a technician on your issue.

DICE can be contacted at 888.342.3999 or by email at [email protected].


----------



## Hash1969 (Aug 13, 2007)

I have an I-BMW-T/5V which I used to have installed in my Z4 and used to work fine in it, yesterday I tried connecting it to e39 530i and when I initially tested it with my iphone it worked fine but then I swapped the iphone (after switching the car off) and put my old 20GB ipod in and since then it has just refused to work with both the ipod and iphone. I get ATTACHED on screen when ipod/iphone is attached and DETACHED when no device is connected. I can also go to disc 5 and 6 and see the menu options there. This ipod/dice combo used to work fine with my Z4. I will appreciate any help with sorting this out.

The setup is as follows:
- BMW e39 530i with Mark 4 navigation, Bluetooth phone connectivity and CD Changer (disconnected to attach dice kit)
- I-BMW-T/5V Dice Silver Line Pro (Core 1.54, car 1.0204, ipod 1.22, Aux 1.05
- ipod classic 4th Gen 20GB (os updated 2 weeks ago to the current one)

Things I have tried so far:

*A full battery reset procedure is as follows:*
1. Disconnect the iPod from the DICE interface cable
2. Remove the negative battery cable with a 10mm socket wrench
3. Remove the positive battery cable with a 10mm socket wrench
4. Touch battery cable terminals together (away from battery) for about 5 seconds 
5. Allow cables to remain disconnected for about 5-7 minutes
6. Reconnect the positive battery cable
7. Reconnect the negative battery cable
8. Reboot most iPods by pressing on MENU & CENTER buttons for about 5 seconds and then reconnecting to the DICE cable after the reboot process is completed.

*Reset Workaround:*
1 Turn the car off with the radio turned off first
2 Disconnect the ipod and reset
3 Disconnect the Dice unit from the main harness for about 15-20 sec. I notice that my DVD nav drive seems to go off in about this time. 
4 Reconnect everything
5 Start car, turn on radio for a few sec. and then switch to ipod.

Thanks
Hash


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Hash1969 said:


> I have an I-BMW-T/5V which I used to have installed in my Z4 and used to work fine in it, yesterday I tried connecting it to e39 530i and when I initially tested it with my iphone it worked fine but then I swapped the iphone (after switching the car off) and put my old 20GB ipod in and since then it has just refused to work with both the ipod and iphone. I get ATTACHED on screen when ipod/iphone is attached and DETACHED when no device is connected. I can also go to disc 5 and 6 and see the menu options there. This ipod/dice combo used to work fine with my Z4. I will appreciate any help with sorting this out.
> 
> The setup is as follows:
> - BMW e39 530i with Mark 4 navigation, Bluetooth phone connectivity and CD Changer (disconnected to attach dice kit)
> ...


Do you have another iPod you can test with to see if this is an iPod or DICE related issue?


----------



## Hash1969 (Aug 13, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> Do you have another iPod you can test with to see if this is an iPod or DICE related issue?


Hi Tom,

Thank you for your reply, its sorted now, somehow I knocked the dip switches when I changed from iphone to ipod after first install. Now it's working with ipod and 2x iphones.

I now have setup all switches to up, is this correct configuration for my setup? Also what is the correct/recommended display option from disc 6 for e39 with Mk4 nav/tv?

Thanks
Hash


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Hash1969 said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Thank you for your reply, its sorted now, somehow I knocked the dip switches when I changed from iphone to ipod after first install. Now it's working with ipod and 2x iphones.
> 
> ...


If a SILVERLINE PRO module, I prefer the DOWN DOWN DOWN UP positions for Smart Mode.


----------



## joebobb (Sep 20, 2008)

*Hints on Trouble-Free DICE Silverline Usage*

Hello Tom,

I have been using the DICE Silverline in my 318Ci for 18 months at least. I'm fairly happy with it. But I could be even more pleased if I could understand how best to use the device in order to minimize problems. In other words, are there particular actions/sequences one can follow that will reduce or eliminate some of the buggy behavior I am experiencing? It seems that many of the malfunctions/software hiccups that occur do so in a completely random fashion, but I have a difficult time believing this - rather I imagine that there are just so many variables at play during my daily use that I cannot spot causal relationships.

First, I'll tell you how I normally use my Silverline...

Most of the time I leave it plugged in constantly...even for lengthy periods of time between uses (e.g. out of town for the weekend). I do not change modes (to AM, FM, CD, etc) - instead I keep the head unit on the iPod mode. I turn off the radio (obviously with the iPod still attached) before turning the car off. When starting the car again, I will usually turn on the head unit a few seconds after the engine is running. Occasionally, I will have to push a button on the iPod - or disconnect and reconnect it - in order to get it to start playing (sometimes it will continue to say "Disconnected").

Some of the specific things that really annoy me are listed below. I would love it if you could give me a sensible order of operations for use that would minimize all or some of these occurrences...

1. Sometimes it will get stuck into "Attached" mode. It will say "Attached" - and that's it...no music...no nothing. Sometimes if I just leave it alone it will cure itself (after a long time). Sometimes, I can reboot the iPod and it will fix the problem. Sometimes, after multiple disconnects, turning the head unit off and on multiple times, and a fair amount of cursing and swearing, it will go to the "**" state and then eventually start working again.
2. For a few seconds (minutes?) after choosing a playlist, for example, it will allow me to choose an artist and/or a song, and then even go back up to the playlist level and change this. Usually, however, if I try to use a "higher level" sorting order (e.g. step up from "track" to "playlist" or "artist"), the device will go back to the first song in the first playlist. Needless to say, after 18 months of going back to this, same song, I REALLY hate that song! It there any way to prevent this? Some way to step back up to "artist" within a "playlist", after already using "tracks" to move through some music? Alternately, can the new DICE Mediabridge do anything better in this regard than my Silverline?

Kind regards,

JoeBobb


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

joebobb said:


> Hello Tom,
> 
> I have been using the DICE Silverline in my 318Ci for 18 months at least. I'm fairly happy with it. But I could be even more pleased if I could understand how best to use the device in order to minimize problems. In other words, are there particular actions/sequences one can follow that will reduce or eliminate some of the buggy behavior I am experiencing? It seems that many of the malfunctions/software hiccups that occur do so in a completely random fashion, but I have a difficult time believing this - rather I imagine that there are just so many variables at play during my daily use that I cannot spot causal relationships.
> 
> ...


JoeBobb,

Disconnect the iPod from the DICE if left for extended periods of time and make sure it is powered up *before* plugging into the docking cable.


----------



## skiier3_9 (Aug 19, 2010)

*2008 X3 - Can't get DICE to work*

I've got the DICE module for our 2008 X3 and I can't seem to get the car to recognize that it is connected.

These are the steps I've followed
1. Disconnect the battery negative terminal
2. Adjust the DIP switches on the car configuration -> 1 = OFF; 2 = OFF
3. Connect the DICE module to the CD changer connections in the center console (the 3 pin and 6 pin connector)
4. After adjusting the DIP switches and waiting 50+ seconds, reconnect the negative battery terminal
5. Start the vehicle
6. Press the mode button to try to find the CDC mode

I did get to CDC mode when I tried this once, but it said it no disc recognized. Further attempts to get to CDC by pressing the mode button were unsuccessful - it would skip from radio to in dash CD ("NO DISC") to AUX.

I have also tried the same procedure with the other possible car configuration DIP setting (1 = ON; 2 = OFF. The car did not recognize the DICE module and I wasn't able to get to the CDC on the radio.

Help!? :dunno:


----------



## skiier3_9 (Aug 19, 2010)

skiier3_9 said:


> I've got the DICE module for our 2008 X3 and I can't seem to get the car to recognize that it is connected.
> 
> These are the steps I've followed
> 1. Disconnect the battery negative terminal
> ...


Minor new development. I tried the battery disconnect procedure again this morning with DIP 1 = ON and 2 = OFF (for early model BMW BUSINESS CD). I did get it to go to the CDC mode where I could select disc 6; track 1 (for the text config); then disc 5 and it was playing a song from my iPhone.

I hit mode to go back to radio and now it won't go back to CDC input... 

I also noticed that even with the DICE unit connected - it is not charging the ipod right now. It leads me to believe the connections to the DICE unit are bad or the unit is defective.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

skiier3_9 said:


> Minor new development. I tried the battery disconnect procedure again this morning with DIP 1 = ON and 2 = OFF (for early model BMW BUSINESS CD). I did get it to go to the CDC mode where I could select disc 6; track 1 (for the text config); then disc 5 and it was playing a song from my iPhone.
> 
> I hit mode to go back to radio and now it won't go back to CDC input...
> 
> I also noticed that even with the DICE unit connected - it is not charging the ipod right now. It leads me to believe the connections to the DICE unit are bad or the unit is defective.


A 2008 X3 is not an early model, both switches should be in the UP positions. If these were changed, a battery reset is required.


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

Just as a cross reference, I created an E39 thread today for installation and use model instructions for the DICE Silverline (radio mount) ...

DIY DICE Silverline radio mount - business CD, non DSP, non Nav, non changer, no tape by bluebee


----------



## djs1122 (Jul 29, 2009)

Tom

I have the DICE Silverline Pro in a 2004 325i with the dip switches in the Smart mode. I previouisly had full control with the steering wheel buttons and had the song titles on my radio display. I have now lost the song titles on the radio display. Also the radio display no longer says Ipod or Aux depending on which I am in. Would a battery reset correct this?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

djs1122 said:


> Tom
> 
> I have the DICE Silverline Pro in a 2004 325i with the dip switches in the Smart mode. I previouisly had full control with the steering wheel buttons and had the song titles on my radio display. I have now lost the song titles on the radio display. Also the radio display no longer says Ipod or Aux depending on which I am in. Would a battery reset correct this?


Did anything change in your vehicle's configuration in when the text disappeared (service work, accessories added, dead battery)?


----------



## djs1122 (Jul 29, 2009)

Nothing changed other that my wife drove the car and was fooling around with the controls and using her ipod rather than mine. She has diferent music tastes than I do. Maybe this was a reaction to her music?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

djs1122 said:


> Nothing changed other that my wife drove the car and was fooling around with the controls and using her ipod rather than mine. She has diferent music tastes than I do. Maybe this was a reaction to her music?


Press CD6/TRACK1 in order to return to text display mode for a Business CD. If this still does not work, you may need to revert to TRACK99 (text off) then back to TRACK1.


----------



## djs1122 (Jul 29, 2009)

tom @ eas said:


> Press CD6/TRACK1 in order to return to text display mode for a Business CD. If this still does not work, you may need to revert to TRACK99 (text off) then back to TRACK1.


Tom

I did as you suggested and it did work and the text returned. However, next time I started the car, it was back to no text. I did CD 6/Track 1 again and I get the diagnostic infor about the DICE. Suggestions?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

djs1122 said:


> Tom
> 
> I did as you suggested and it did work and the text returned. However, next time I started the car, it was back to no text. I did CD 6/Track 1 again and I get the diagnostic infor about the DICE. Suggestions?


Are you remembering to exit DISC6 mode after text is selected by pressing CD1-5?


----------



## djs1122 (Jul 29, 2009)

tom @ eas said:


> Are you remembering to exit DISC6 mode after text is selected by pressing CD1-5?


You were correct again. Pressing CD 5 after CD 6/Track 1 worked on getting the text back. Is this all normal?


----------



## tommy_hw (Jan 12, 2011)

tom @ eas said:


> DICE is compatible with current iPod and iPhone/touch models.


ok thanks tom...


----------



## tommy_hw (Jan 12, 2011)

while I'm waiting for response from EAS about shipping to my country, anybody know where is the dealer for DICE in UK?

because my friend is on holiday there


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

iPod Car Kit Direct sell them

http://www.ipodcarkitdirect.co.uk/i...ree/Dice_Mediabridge/Dice_Mediabridge_for_BMW


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

tommy_hw said:


> while I'm waiting for response from EAS about shipping to my country, anybody know where is the dealer for DICE in UK?
> 
> because my friend is on holiday there


We ship to all over the world.

All kits are in stock, feel free to drop me an email or PM if you have any questions. :thumbup:


----------



## scubat (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorry if this question has been answered but I could not find a definitive answer anywhere. I just installed the Dice Silverline with the spec dock in my 05 325CI coupe and it is great! My only complaint is the whining feedback noise that seems to come and go. Funny, some songs seem to have the feedback worse than others. Is using the direct connect cable to the back of the business radio still the best fix or is there an easier solution now? Thank you.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

scubat said:


> Sorry if this question has been answered but I could not find a definitive answer anywhere. I just installed the Dice Silverline with the spec dock in my 05 325CI coupe and it is great! My only complaint is the whining feedback noise that seems to come and go. Funny, some songs seem to have the feedback worse than others. Is using the direct connect cable to the back of the business radio still the best fix or is there an easier solution now? Thank you.


The DICE could be picking up interference from other devices in the vehicle. You can try relocating the wire to see if the noise is diminished or if you cannot find the source of the noise - a ground loop isolator must be used.

Some BMWs are more sensitive to engine noise than others. Here is a link to the version we offer on the website:

*12 Amp Power Noise Filter*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?&products_id=309

A better option would be to switch over to the radio interface harness instead:

*Radio Connect harness for DICE iPod Kit (R17)*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=664

The Radio interface version of the DICE kit is a favorite among professional installers. This kit allows a direct connection directly at the radio, eliminating a long cable from the CD changer connectors in the trunk. This also provide a shorter cable route, reducing the possibility of engine noise.

Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## scubat (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Tom. I ordered the noise filter today. When you say move the wire, do you mean the module in the glove box, the trunk connection or the complete run from the trunk to the glovebox? Thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

scubat said:


> Thanks for the reply Tom. I ordered the noise filter today. When you say move the wire, do you mean the module in the glove box, the trunk connection or the complete run from the trunk to the glovebox? Thanks.


I'm referring to the trunk interface cable itself.


----------



## scubat (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanka again Tom. Any feedback on what locations others have had luck with?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

scubat said:


> Thanka again Tom. Any feedback on what locations others have had luck with?


It can differ among vehicles, some seem to be a bit more sensitive to EFI than others. Simply make sure the cable is routed away from any control modules to be perfectly sure.

Otherwise, the R17 harness is a sure bet.


----------



## clif k (Sep 28, 2010)

I got an email saying Scubat had answered my question here but I don't seem to find an answer to my question. So I shall try this again. I have 2 each 6 pin connectors between the seats in the depth of the box, they seem to be parallel in that the pin loading is the same in both as is the wire markings, it is just that one of the sets has a tag attached and the other does not. Which do I connect the Dice to? Does it matter? Why?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

clif k said:


> I got an email saying Scubat had answered my question here but I don't seem to find an answer to my question. So I shall try this again. I have 2 each 6 pin connectors between the seats in the depth of the box, they seem to be parallel in that the pin loading is the same in both as is the wire markings, it is just that one of the sets has a tag attached and the other does not. Which do I connect the Dice to? Does it matter? Why?


Use the one labeled SDARS.


----------



## clif k (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you Tom. Is there really a difference in the 2 sets? I would expect that if there were some difference the color codes or pin usage would have been different. Just curious.

Again Thank you


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

clif k said:


> Thank you Tom. Is there really a difference in the 2 sets? I would expect that if there were some difference the color codes or pin usage would have been different. Just curious.
> 
> Again Thank you


The other connector is used if you are equipped with Sirius. The 6-pin connector is nothing other than an audio input, you're perfectly safe.


----------



## angel88 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi !

I just bought a Dice Silverline DUO for my 328i e36 1998 with CD43 head unit ! The installation was very easy and everything is working pretty good expect the fact that I have a really bad sound quality while I'm supposed to have CD quality it's a lot more like tape quality ! It actually depend on the song Im playing but even when the ipod is on PAUSE there is a big background sizzling like some kind of interference ! Any idea what to do ? My dip switches are UP UP like mentioned in the manual for bmw business.

Thank you in advance !


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

angel88 said:


> Hi !
> 
> I just bought a Dice Silverline DUO for my 328i e36 1998 with CD43 head unit ! The installation was very easy and everything is working pretty good expect the fact that I have a really bad sound quality while I'm supposed to have CD quality it's a lot more like tape quality ! It actually depend on the song Im playing but even when the ipod is on PAUSE there is a big background sizzling like some kind of interference ! Any idea what to do ? My dip switches are UP UP like mentioned in the manual for bmw business.
> 
> Thank you in advance !


Check the white 10-pin plug that goes into the radio, this should be plugged in with the green dot facing upward.


----------



## angel88 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi there !

Thank you for your time ! I tried with an Iphone and the quality was definitely a lot better ! I reduced the dice base volume to minimum and it was even better ! But still at very high level I can here some interferences... Anyway to completely remove those ? Do you still want me to check the 10pin plug ?

Thanks again.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

angel88 said:


> Hi there !
> 
> Thank you for your time ! I tried with an Iphone and the quality was definitely a lot better ! I reduced the dice base volume to minimum and it was even better ! But still at very high level I can here some interferences... Anyway to completely remove those ? Do you still want me to check the 10pin plug ?
> 
> Thanks again.


I would still recommend verifying the plug position as well as making sure Soundcheck and your EQ settings on the iPOd are set to OFF.


----------



## angel88 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi,

So i checked the 10 pin plug and first I didnt find any green dot and second there is no way to plug it in a wrong way as there is a a plastic thing that can be plugged only in one way... So I'm still far from CD quality !!! 

Thank you.

Edit: All sound check and EQ are off...


----------



## angel88 (Oct 2, 2010)

Bump !

Now i figured out that every time I unplug the dice and plug it back, I get decent quality. But when I shut down the radio and the car and turn them back on, the quality is very bad so I have to unplug the dice then plug it back again to have something decent... Any idea ??

Thanks.


----------

